# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами

## Kamini dasi

Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами Махарадж явился в этот мир 20 мая 1949 года в г. Пало-Альто (США, Калифорния). 



Оставив после первого курса обучение в университете, он посвятил себя поискам духовного знания, и в конце концов достиг лотосных стоп своего духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады, встретив в 1970 году его учеников в Детройте. Спустя всего несколько месяцев общения с преданными он присоединился к основанному Шрилой Прабхупадой Международному Обществу сознания Кришны и с первой же недели своего пребывания в храме стал участвовать в харинамах и в распространении книг. В том же году Индрадьюмна Свами получил от своего духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады, харинама-инициацию, а через шесть месяцев был удостоен священного шнура, символа брахманической инициации.

Один из пионеров Движения сознания Кришны в странах Запада, Индрадьюмна Свами уже в 1971 году, то есть всего лишь через год своего пребывания в этом Движении, покинул Соединенные Штаты и по указанию своего Гуру Махараджа отправился в Европу помогать открывать новые центры.

Шрила Прабхупада призывал благородных и образованных людей посвятить свою жизнь возрождению сознания Бога во всем мире, поэтому в 1979 году, в возрасте 29 лет, Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами ради спасения всех падших душ принял санньясу. Он путешествовал и проповедовал до 1983 года, а затем в качестве президента храма стал руководить осуществлением нью-маяпурского проекта во Франции.

С 1986 года Индрадьюмна Свами Махарадж много путешествует проповедуя учение сознания Кришны прежде всего в Австралии, Новой Зелландии, Венгрии, Польше, России и Южной Африке. Он известен как один из самых активных и сильных проповедников ИСККОН, и организованный им ежегодный "Фестиваль Индии" в Польше ("Польский Тур") является одной из самых ярких и успешных проповеднических программ Движения сознания Кришны.

Начиная с 1995 Гурудева ведет "Дневник странствующего проповедника", в котором подробно описаны его путешествия и приключения.

----------


## Kamini dasi

С середины апреля 2009 г. Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами открыл свою страничку на Facebook.com - аналог "ВКонтакте", "Мой Мир" и пр. социальных сетей в Интернете, построенных на основе ведения блога (личного дневника), который доступен для всех желающих.

Теперь нам предоставлена возможность более тесного общения со Шрилой Гурудевом, медитации на то, каким служением он занимается в данный момент, о чем думает и т.д. Вы также можете оставлять свои комментарии, впечатления, делиться пониманием и задавать вопросы. В принципе, есть возможность даже он-лайн переписки с Гурудевом в чате (проверено!), но всеми этими замечательными возможностями нужно пользоваться очень культурно и по этикету, дабы не разрушить свою духовную жизнь фамильярным отношением к гуру и садху. Если уж решились что-то написать, лучше делайте это на английском языке, с четким пониманием того, что вашу запись смогут прочитать сотни людей по всему миру.

Принцип Facebook заключается в том, что вы можете оставить свое сообщение или фотограции "на стене" у другого пользователя, и это будут видеть все остальные посетители. Можно отправлять личные сообщения, "подружиться" и отслеживать ленту записей своих друзей. Здесь приводится перевод только текстов Гурудева. Записей и фотографий, которые другие преданные выкладывают на его "стене", в десятки раз больше!

После публикации первых записей Гурудева в конференции учеников было много радостных отзывов, а также вопросов, например, ведет ли Шрила Гурудев свой профайл лично, или ему кто-то помогает.

Отвечаю со всей ответственностью: *Гурудев ведет свою страничку САМ*, и теперь он даже разобрался, как выкладывать фотографии к текстам - кстати, по смиренной просьбе одного из учеников :-)

Время записей - московское. *Порядок записей - последние сверху, предыдущие ниже* (принцип всех блогов). Кстати, короткие записи - хороший способ учить английский, по несколько строк на каждый день, для размышлений.

----------


## Kamini dasi

Переводы на русский осуществляет Рагамарг даси.

*Хвала технологии*

Прибыв в Джайпур утром 23-го января, я отправился прямиком в храм Радхи-Говинды, чтобы попросить Их милостивых благословений. Я сидел в нескольих метрах от Них и удивлялся тому, что каких-то 24 часа назад я был в Варшаве. Если и есть какая-то польза от науки и технологии, так она в том, что преданные могут использовать их в сознании Кришны. На тот путь, что я проделал за сутки, сто лет назад понадобилось бы несколько месяцев. 

Сидя у стоп Говиндаджи, я отчитался об успехе нашего недавнего фестивального тура по Бразилии и попросил о том, чтобы еще много лет мог я служить Его движению санкиртаны. Затем, перебирая четки, я стал тихо повторять святые имена и любоваться уникальной красотой Господа. 



A Tribute to Technology

Arriving in Jaipur on the morning of January 23, I went straight to the temple of Radha Govinda to request Their merciful blessings.  Sitting only meters away from Them, I marveled at the fact that I had left Warsaw just 24 hours earlier.  If there's a blessing to science and technology,  it's that devotees can use them to further the cause of Krsna consciouness. I had made a journey in 24 hours that one-hundred years ago would have taken several months.

Sitting at the feet of Govindaji I reported the success of our recent festival tour in Brazil, and asked for many more years of service to His samkirtan movement.  Then I chanted softly on my beads, while gazing at the Lord and appreciating His unique beauty.

----------


## Джая д.д

Бхакти Сангама

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Сайты Е.С. Индрадьюмны Свами*





*Travelingmonk.com - на русском*


*Официальный YouTube канал* 


*Narottam.com - лекции и бхаджаны на русском и английском* 
( справа внизу - русские категории )

----------


## Kamini dasi

"Желая усовершенствовать свое писательское мастерство, я принял участие в Джайпурском Литературном фестивале и побывал на нескольких лекциях знаменитых писателей. В свободное время я осматривал достопримечательности Джайпура и, самое важное, получил даршаны Божеств, главенствующих в разных храмах. Джайпур - это удивительное место. Истинная гордость Раджастана."

*ссылка на фотоальбом*  (чтобы смотреть альбомы Гурудева, необходимо иметь регистрацию в социальной сети *Facebook*

"Intent on improving my writing skills, I attended a number of lectures by well known writers at the Jaipur Literature Festival. But I also found time to visit the historic sites of Jaipur. Most important, I took darsan of a number of the mericful Deities presiding there. Jaipur is an amazing place, truly the pride of Rajasthan."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 11, глава 12
19 декабря 2010_

*Таких, как ты, очень немного*





Дорогой Пурначандра Госвами,

Пожалуйста, прими мои самые смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С великой скорбью я узнал о твоем внезапном уходе из этого мира. И  хотя мы, готовясь к этим неминуемым событиям, постоянно слушаем о них из шастр, все же, всякий раз, когда они случаются, мы оказываемся неподготовленными. Вот и сейчас я с трудом могу поверить, что тебя уже нет с нами.

Уход твой повергает мое сердце в глубокую печаль. Говорится, что время лечит все раны, но это утверждение неприложимо к уходу Вайшнавов. На самом деле рана становится глубже, когда мы вспоминаем о них и об их вкладе в развитие этого исторического движения, распространяющего по всему миру учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Нет сомнений, уход твой благоприятен, ведь ты отправился назад к Богу. Пусть это и так, но мы-то все - твои духовные братья, ученики, друзья - остались здесь и горюем по тебе. Твое возвращение в духовный мир - приобретение для преданных той трансцендентной обители и трагичная потеря для нас. Не только для нас, но и для всех обусловленных душ, что могли бы тебя встретить, останься ты чуть подольше.

Преданные твоего уровня всегда сосредоточены на миссии своего духовного учителя - проливать свет учения Господа во благо других. Когда такой проповедник уходит, свет этот тускнеет, и мир становится чуть темнее.

Мы были друзьями. Бывает, люди роняют небрежно: "О, это мой друг, и этот тоже" или "Да я его знаю. Он мой друг". Но дружба в сознании Кришны - это не что-то легковесное. Только по особой милости Кришны можно стать кому-то дороже жизни. Такая дружба основывается не на общности материальных желаний, она формируется и развивается в служении гуру и Гауранге. И она углубляется и становится все более нектарной благодаря опыту счастливой совместной проповеди сознания Кришны.

Товарищеские отношения, которые сложились у нас во время проповеди в Англии, России и Индии, всегда вдохновляли меня. Казалось, что у нас была естественная тяга друг к другу, хотя мы и были очень разными. Ведь говорится, что противоположности притягиваются. Я по своей природе более открытый и общительный, а ты из-за своего смирения частенько был застенчивым и сдержанным. И все же нас, таких разных, объединяло много общего: киртаны, лекции и ежегодные поездки в Шри Вриндаван хаму.

Фактически, это твое стремление к Враджа-бхакти, твой решительный настрой достичь ее, ради чего ты старался приезжать в Шри Вриндаван дхаму при любой возможности и оставаться там как можно дольше, совершая бхаджан, и покорили меня. Ты часто проводил карттику в дхаме, изучая шастры и повторяя святое имя с неустанным вниманием.

Благодаря своей начитанности ты глубоко понимал священные писания и обладал уникальной способностью делиться своим пониманием с другими. Это было видно во время твоих лекций и семинаров, - они всегда пользовались успехом у преданных. Ты проповедовал всего в нескольких странах и не был широко известен в ИСККОН, потому я был счастлив, когда в Джи-Би-Си по достоинству оценили твои способности и поручили создать и возглавить Комитет по соответствию шастрам.

Я никогда не забуду, как однажды твое знание писаний выручило меня, не обладающего такой глубокой эрудицией, в трудной ситуации. Как-то во время карттики я присоединился к большой парикраме,   направлявшейся к Вишрама Гхату на границе Вриндавана и Матхуры. Возглавлял ее Радханатха Свами, и там были многие мои прославленные духовные братья: Дина Бандху Прабху, Бхакти Чайтанья Махараджа, Б.Б. Говинда Махараджа и другие.

Сотни преданных со всего мира заполнили множество автобусов, и мы отправились на парикраму. По милости Кришны я сидел рядом с тобой. Тут мы получили сообщение от Радханатхи Свами, что всех духовных братьев попросят сказать несколько слов. Я забеспокоился, потому что знал очень мало (если не сказать, ничего не знал) об играх, которые проходили в Вишрама Гхате.

Когда я сказал тебе об этом, ты улыбнулся.

- Я тебе расскажу, а ты запиши, - сказал ты, - а потом будешь опираться на свои записи во время рассказа.

Ты стал описывать игры, происходившие в Вишрама Гхате, в мельчайших деталях, вставляя забавные истории и откровения, так, как это сделал Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур и другие. Ты посоветовал мне перечитать записи, пока мы добираемся до этого святого места, чтобы, когда я начал говорить о том, чем ты со мной поделился, это выглядело естественно. Прямо перед нашим прибытием ты досконально проверил меня, чтобы убедиться, что я говорю от всего сердца.

Мы приехали в Вишрама Гхат. Около семисот преданных расселись в этом благодатном месте, а наши духовные братья сели лицом к ним. Меня попросили выступить первым. Я занял место у микрофона и взглянул на тебя, а ты подмигнул мне, давая понять, что все будет хорошо. Я начал говорить, и поскольку не раз перечитал свои записи, описания игр и развлечений просто полились у меня из уст. Это было удивительным, трансцендентно приятным переживанием.

После этого многие преданные подходили поблагодарить меня за речь, - даже Радханатха Свами.

- Я и не предполагал, - сказал он, - что ты такой расика-бхакта со столь глубокими реализациями и таким пониманием шастр.

Я не мог не признаться ему, что узнал все это от тебя всего час назад.

Так я был спасен, и никто не узнал о пробелах в моих познаниях, - благодарю тебя за это еще раз. Ты был моложе меня и в этой жизни занимался преданным служением меньше лет, чем я, но ты был более продвинут во всех отношениях.

Я так сожалею, что в этой жизни ты не получил того признания, которого заслуживал. Иногда такое признание предоставляет преданному лучшие условия, чтобы делиться своим пониманием и опытом с другими людьми, обретающими все блага от подобного общения.

На Земле так мало людей, подобных тебе, Махараджа, так мало тех, кто готов пожертвовать всем и вся ради проповеди миссии Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Особенно после принятия санньясы, ты целые дни напролет был занят, делая столько всего, чтобы делиться своей удачей с другими.

Мне будет тебя не хватать. Твоим духовным братьям и сестрам будет не хватать тебя. Твоим ученикам будет не хватать тебя. И людям в Боснии, Хорватии и России будет не хватать тебя, хотя они этого могут и не знать. Воистину великое бедствие, катастрофа обрушилась на общество - ушел верный и талантливый Вайшнав, который занимался высшей формой благотворительности. Сотни миллиардов невежественных душ не могут сравниться с одним смиренным Вайшнавом, подобным тебе.

Мир не знает, кого он потерял. Однако мы знаем, и потому помним о тебе, сохраняя в своих сердцах. И думаю, что мы не одиноки. Служение, совершенное тобой и преданными, подобными тебе, будет признано обитателями высших планет. Почему бы и нет? Можно не сомневаться, твой духовный учитель, Шрила Прабхупада, оценил тебя по достоинству, а он - это все полубоги, вместе взятые.

В день церемонии самадхи, я, как и многие другие, с почтением предлагаю тебе мои последние, самые смиренные поклоны. Я буду считать великой удачей, если в следующей жизни мне вновь  посчастливится заниматься служением рядом с тобой.

Твой слуга, друг, почитатель и духовный брат
Индрадьюмна Свами



............................................................





Indradyumna.swami@pamho.net
www.travelingmonk.com/ru
http://narottam.com/ - аудио лекции (на английском и русском)
Facebook: Indradyumna Swami
http://istm.jimdo.com - сайт российского Министерства звукозаписи Шрилы Гурудева (лекции на русском языке)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Переводы на русский осуществляет Рагамарг даси.


Камини, Харе Кришна. У нас командная работа. Шримати Рагамарг даси прекрасно переводит (всего сейчас в команде 6-7 переводчиков), она такая талантливая. 

Но с тем уровнем загрузки по переводам транскрипций лекций, что сейчас у нас обеих, скоро переводить маленькие заметки удобнее именно так - она быстро ставит перевод на фейсбук (она всегда в сети с коммуникатора), я быстро редактирую. И Рагамарг переводит все подписи Гурудева к фото альбомам, на сайтах этого нет. Если ты хочешь здесь дублировать, лучше брать отредактированные переводы. Но их я тоже правлю еще пару-тройку дней (иногда еще позже возвращаюсь) . Поэтому я отказалась от того, чтобы здесь размещать... к сожалению. Трудно будет каждый раз просить модераторов вносить правку.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Транскрипции лекций*
*"Два рельса духовного пути"* 

_Лекция на Вьяса-пудже
9 июня 2007, Сиэтл_

http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/9902...nogo-progressa - на русском

"Каждый год, приходя к своему духовному учителю на Вьяса-пуджу, мы должны предстать перед ним немного более очищенными... Как мы это делаем? Отставляя материальные желания и развивая свою любовь к Кришне, - это два рельса нашего духовного продвижения".

----------


## Оля Баганина



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Гаура Пурнима в Гонконге* 

Я в Гонконге на Гаура Пурниме. Завтра у нас будет большая харинама по центру города. Вечером – большая публичная программа. Будет много сановников. Молюсь, чтобы Господь направлял мою речь на лекции, чтобы люди эти остались впечатлены посланием Золотой Аватары.



На сайте Гурудева, как и всегда по праздникам, сегодня анимация : 
http://http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/11080/gaura-purnima-v-gonkonge

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Индрадьюмна Свами: 

*Благоприятнейший из дней*

«Жизнь Рамачандры… Наше слушание о ней означает, что мы общаемся с Рамачандрой. Нет разницы между Его формой, Его именем, Его играми и Им Самим. Он есть Абсолют. Воспеваете ли вы святое имя Рамы, смотрите ли на изваяние Рамы, обсуждаете ли Его игры, - все это означает, что вы общаетесь с Верховной Личностью Господа. Итак, мы используем преимущества тех дней, когда являлись или уходили инкарнации Бога и стараемся общаться с Ним. В общении с Ним мы очищаемся».

[ лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, 27 марта 1969, Гавайи ]


Господь Рамачандра строит мост на Ланку


Праздничная анимация на сайте Гурудева: 
http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/1162...eyshiy-iz-dney

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Один день в Алачуа* 


















http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...9128952&page=5
13.4.2010

.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

* Ну вот этой фотографии я тут не  нашла - так что помещаю для вашего лицезрения*

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

*Ну и для позитива - еще одна фотография. я увидела в ней такую сильную любовь и заботу двух братьев. Прям как Кришна и Баларама)))*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Отдых в Дурбане* 

Я буду отдыхать в Дурбане еще несколько дней. В следующее воскресенье я уезжаю на Украину и в Россию на двухнедельный проповеднический тур. 


Шри Шри Радха-Радханатх и Гауранга Махапрабху в дурбанском храме

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Шрила Гурудева в ранние годы*

В путешествии по Амазонке






*Тема и видео недели 1-8 мая 2011*
*Терпение в духовной жизни*


Шри Рупа Госвами подтверждает, что преданное служение
нужно выполнять с энтузиазмом, уверенностью и быть терпеливым.
Терпение нам нужно, чтобы появилась эта уверенность:  «Кришна 
не отвергнет меня, ведь я занимаюсь преданным служением» (ШБ 3.29.16).





http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/1196...uhovnoy-zhizni

Перевод видео: "Если вы обладаете чистой любовью, Кришна привлечется такой любовью и, конечно же, станет зависим от вас. Другими словами, как говорит Шрила Прабхупада, Господь не дает чистое преданное служение легко, - это большая редкость, ведь Его можно контролировать этой любовью.

На что-то труднодостижимое требуется время. Хотя нам кажется, что это невозможно в нашем падшем положении, и даже после стольких лет. Но Рупа Госвами в «Нектаре преданности» говорит: «Будьте терпеливы». По той же причине: на то, чего трудно достичь, требуется какое-то время; а на что-то совсем невозможное искреннему человеку просто потребуется еще чуть больше времени. Итак, если что-то кажется нам невозможным, но мы прилагаем усилия, то наши вечные доброжелатели обнадежат нас: процесс длительный. 

Йоги и гьяни одиноки в своих усилиях. Но у нас в сознании Кришны есть Хари, гуру и вайшнавы. И живя в общении с преданными, принимая прибежище в таком движении,  как Международное общество сознания Кришны, поскольку преданные, вайшнавы, обычно очень сострадательны и милосердны, - мы получаем милость Бога, милость гуру и милость вайшнавов. Это и возвышает, - мы зависим не от своих сверхусилий".








*Глава Дневника 11.14*
*Светильники в сумке и Господь в моих ладонях*
traveling-monk.appspot.com/









*Аудио-лекции с переводом на русский (февраль-апрель 2011, Майапур, Вриндаван)*
Narottam.com

*Наша единственная надежда*
“Вся наша жизнь должна быть построена вокруг того, чтобы слушать наших духовных учителей и служить им. Тогда можно надеяться, что даже в этой жизни можно стать полностью осознающими Кришну и отправиться обратно к Господу. ”

*Гуру-ништха*
“Покорное служение Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура, его смиренность и сильная жажда обрести милость Кришны в конце концов растопили сердце Шрилы Локанатхи Госвами.”

*Арча-виграха*
“Кришна приходит и уходит, но Его милостивая инкарнация Божества, арча-виграха, остается здесь.”

*Враджа-бхакти*
“Господь Чайтанья явил во Вриндаване игры Господа Кришны и сделал их легкодоступными для всех нас. Только по Его милости, через Его учение, можем мы постичь понятные лишь посвящённым игры Радхи и Кришны”.

*Золото высшей пробы*
“Чтобы попасть во Вриндаван, необходимо развить сильное желание служить Радхе и Кришне, – так, как Они хотят, чтобы Им служили. Мы должны обучаться этому у враджаваси, начиная со Шрилы Прабхупады”.

*Моя молитва при отъезде из Вриндавана*
“Странствуя по земле этой, медитирую
на Нее, луну, сияющую на арене танца раса,
хозяйку ярких светильников во дворце Вришабхану
и главную драгоценность в ожерелье Голоки.” 
(Нарада Муни, Гарга Самхита 1.8.12) 








*В пути*
*Даруя мне надежду*

"Кришну контролируют те, кто любит только Его, но также и те,  
кто увлечен лишь процессом _бхакти_, предназначенным для Него". 

[ Шрила Баладева Видьябхушана, комментарий на "Бхагавад-гиту" 12.16 ]

vasah svaika-jusam krsnah

sva-bhaktyeka jusam tu sah






.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

3.5.2011 

*Любимый стих* 

"О Мой Господь! О самый милостивый Господин! О хозяин Матхуры! Когда же Я вновь увижу Тебя? Поскольку Я не могу видеть Тебя, Мое сердце очень обеспокоено. О возлюбленный, что же Мне теперь делать?"  
[ Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Антья-лила 8.34 ]

ayi dina dayardra natha he
mathura natha kadavalokyase
hrdayam tvad aloka kataram
dayita bhramyati kim karomy ajam

Стих этот был произнесен Шрилой Мадхавендрой Пури, когда он оставлял этот мир. Он описывает глубочайшее чувство разлуки с Господом... цель всех Гаудия-Вайшнавов. 









6.5.2011

*Санкиртана - метод достижения Голоки Вриндаваны*

«На людных площадях славлю я Твою милость,
что дарована даже ничтожным созданьям, 
и что позволила мне, низкорожденному, 
жить в лесу Враджа, где Твои великие преданные, 
исполненные чистой любви, стремятся родиться 
хотя бы лесной травинкой». 

[ Шрила Рупа Госвами, Уткалика-валлари, текст 66 ]






.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Прямой ответ*

Его Святейшество Шиварама Свами отвечает здесь http://www.sivaramaswami.com/  (там есть аудио на англ.) на вопрос Б.Б.Говинды Свами “Станет ли мир более безопасным без Осамы бен Ладена?” Послушайте, как откровенно говорит Махараджа по поводу перспектив мира благодаря принятию сознания Кришны в связи с этим широко обсуждаемым вопросом. 



Суть слов Шиварамы Свами,  вкратце : 
Махарадж напоминает о делах террористов. Далее: "Те вещи, что происходят сейчас (помимо терроризма, цунами, Новая Зеландия, Средний Восток, проблемы с голодом) - это реакции для человечества, которые приходят в ответ на греховную деятельность в мире. И Осама бен Ладен является символом этой мировой кармы... 

К примеру, в Индии сейчас ежегодно 1 млн человек умирают из-за болезней, связанных с курением. За это отвечает правительство.  Но никто это не останавливает. 

...Таков материальный мир, здесь никто не может чувствовать себя в безопасности... В то же время мы можем вести жизнь, в которой греховная деятельность сведется к нулю. Так, благодаря практике сознания Кришны, и может улучшиться ситуация в этом мире, и в конечном счете, мы можем отправиться к Богу. 

Только так мир может стать более безопасным местом".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Шрила Гурудева в ранние годы*

Раздача прасада в Африке, 1987







*Тема и видео недели 9-16 мая*
*Проповедь должна продолжаться*

"Истинный результат практики садханы в том, 
что у вайшнава развивается желание проповедовать. 
Брихат-мриданга должна продолжать бить. 
Проповедь должна продолжаться. Это важнее всего. "


http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/12090/propoved-dolzhna-prodolzhatsya








*Российский тур*
9 мая Индрадьюмна Свами уехал из Южной Африки и проведет несколько дней в Польше. 
12 мая он улетает на Украину на празднование своей Вьяса-пуджи. 

	Польша 	10 - 11 мая
	Украина 	12 - 16 мая	
	Россия 	17 - 23 мая	
	Польша 	24 мая	
	США 	25 мая - 20 июня 









*Господь Нрисимхадева*
*Лекция на Narottam.com, с русским переводом*

“Предлагаю свои поклоны Господу Нрисимхадеве - свирепому и могучему Верховному Господу, Вишну. Его пылающие уста обращены ко всем направлениям. Он ужасает и все-таки благоприятен, ибо Он - смерть самой смерти”.

Слушайте лекцию (Украинский фестиваль, 19 сентября 2008) здесь :
http://www.narottam.com/ru/2008/09/u...-blagodatnyiy/

"Шримад-Бхагаватам" 7.9.2 

сакшат шрих прешита деваир
дриштва там махад адбхутам
адришташрута-пурватват
са нопейайа шанкита

сакшат — прямо; шрих — богиня процветания; прешита — та, которую попросили (подойти к Верховному Господу); деваих — полубогами (во главе с Господом Брахмой и Господом Шивой); дриштва — увидев; там — Его (Господа Нрисимхадеву); махат — огромного; адбхутам — удивительного; адришта — невиданного; ашрута — неслыханного; пурватват — прежде; са — она (Лакшми, богиня процветания); на — не; упейайа — подошла (к Господу); шанкита — напуганная.

*Собравшиеся полубоги очень боялись подойти к Господу, и потому попросили это сделать богиню процветания, Лакшмиджи. Но даже она не решалась приблизиться к Нему, ибо никогда прежде не видела Господа в этом дивном облике.*

_Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_ 
Обликам Господа нет числа: _адвайтам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам._ Но, хотя на Вайкунтхе Господь пребывает во всех этих обликах, Лакшмидеви, богиня процветания, под влиянием _лила-шакти_ не узнавала Господа, принявшего неведомый ей облик. В этой связи Шрила Мадхвачарья цитирует такие стихи из «Брахманда-пураны»:

адришташрута-пурватвад
анйаих садхаранаир джанаих
нрисимхам шанкитева шрир
лока-мохайано йайау

    прахраде чаива ватсалйа
    даршанайа харер апи
    джнатва манас татха брахма
    прахрадам прешайат тада

экатраикасйа ватсалйам
вишешад даршайед дхарих
аварасйапи мохайа
краменаивапи ватсалах

Обыкновенным существам облик Нрисимхадевы, конечно же, кажется необычным и поразительным, но у преданного, подобного Махарадже Прахладе, этот ужасающий облик не вызывает смятения. По милости Господа преданный хорошо понимает, что Господь по Своему желанию может появиться в любом облике. Поэтому преданные не боятся Господа, как бы Он ни выглядел. Господь одарил Махараджу Прахладу особой милостью, и потому тот был спокоен и ничего не боялся, хотя все полубоги и даже Лакшмидеви чувствовали страх перед Господом Нрисимхадевой. _Нарайана-парах сарве на куташчана бибхйати_ (Бхаг., 6.17.28 ). Чистый преданный Нараяны — такой, как Махараджа Прахлада, — не боится опасностей, существующих в материальном мире; более того, он не боится и Самого Господа, который приходит, чтобы избавить его от всех страхов.









*Прошлые главы Дневника
Том 1, глава 13, 30 мая 1995 г.*
*Девятнадцать часов по аду*

"И снова наш азербайджанский преданный вскочил, пожал им руки, вручил прасадам и стал убеждать не арестовывать нас. Снова милость Господа Нрисимхадевы была с нами, и вскоре мы уже продолжали наш путь". 

Читайте всю главу здесь (на англ.):
http://www.travelingmonk.com/diaries/









*Настоящие новости!*
Сегодня Джахну-саптами, день, когда мудрец Джахну заглотнул все воды Ганги, а затем освободил ее. После этого Ганга и стала известна как Джахнави, изошедшая от Джахну. Это настоящая новость дня, - а не события экономики, политики, войн или спорта, о которых только и слышишь кругом.


Мать Ганга




.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

14 августа 2016 






Да защитят нас дарящие благо вскинутые когти
Всевышнего со львиным ликом – Нрисимхадева,
Кого сопровождает Его супруга Лакшми.

Те когти точно молнии: искусны в разбиваньи на куски
надменных - размером с гору - предводителей 
опьяненных толп мощных - что слоны - асуров (недругов Индры).

На те же когти медитируют собранья девов.
Их ясные умы сосредоточены на Нем, и оттого тьма тамаса рассеяна, 
насколько только видно, и недруги внутри* разодраны на части.

[ «Шри Накха Стути» Шрилы Мадхавачарйи, текст 1 ]

* похоть, гнев и т.п.

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/t...tochno_molnii/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

17 августа 2016 

"О Сута Госвами, среди людей есть те, кто желает освободиться от смерти и обрести вечную жизнь. 
Они избегают гибели, призывая повелителя смерти Ямараджу". 

Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 

"По мере эволюции от низшего, животного, уровня существования до более высокого, человеческого, и постепенно — до уровня высшего разума, в живом существе развивается сильное желание вырваться из тисков смерти... Единственная надежда на то, чтобы остановить жестокую, губительную деятельность Ямараджи, кроется в возможности пригласить его слушать и воспевать святое имя Господа. Ямараджа — великий преданный Господа, и он любит, когда чистые преданные, постоянно погруженные в преданное служение Господу, приглашают его на киртаны и жертвоприношения". 

[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.16.7 и комм. ]

https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...48?pnref=story

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПОДНОШЕНИЕ ЕС ИНДРАДЬЮМНЫ СВАМИ ШРИЛЕ ПРАБХУПАДЕ

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны в пыли Ваших лотосных стоп. Слава Вам!

С каждым годом мне становится все сложнее отмечать годовщину Вашего ухода из этого мира. Когда Вы ушли, я был младенцем в духовной жизни. Глазам моим только-только открылось видение трансцендентных истин о Господе, которыми Вы с такой добротой делились с нами. Но что может понять ребенок об Абсолютной Истине? Я был привязан только к Вам, к Вам одному. Вы подтвердили допустимость таких сантиментов: сидя на своей кровати в Нью-Йоркской клинике Beth Israel в 1967-м году, Вы сказали: “Я не знаю Кришну. Я знаю только своего Гуру Махараджа”.

Лишь сейчас, по прошествии 35 лет, я обрел по Вашей милости небольшое, но столь драгоценное влечение к Шри Кришне, к Его имени, Его славе, Его спутникам и к этой земле, Его любимой Шри Вриндаван-дхаме. Я очень благодарен за это. Но буду честен: самую сильную привязанность я испытываю к Вам, и только к Вам. Да и как может быть иначе? Вы – это моя связь с Кришной. Поклоняясь Вам, я служу Ему. Ваши наставления всегда на первом месте в моем уме.

Вы лично сказали мне: “Смело проповедуй и верь в святые имена”. Одно лишь это наставление – основа всех успехов в моей жизни, и оно будет поддерживать меня до последнего вздоха. Этому же я обучаю и своих учеников; и вместе со всем движением ИСККОН мы изо всех сил стараемся как можно шире распространить славу святых имен. Если в своей жизни я и скорблю о чем-то, так это о том, что приближается старость, и я вижу, как много служения можно еще совершить, и как мало на это времени.

И все же остается глубокое удовлетворение от того, что по всему миру видишь несчетное множество людей, которых коснулась, благодаря служению Ваших верных последователей, Ваша милость. Это подтверждается даже здесь, в Шри Вриндаван-дхаме.

В один из дней парикрамы наша группа побывала в отдаленной деревне Враджа. Когда мы входили в деревушку, крестьянин, грузивший тачку коровьим навозом, заметил нас и стал выкрикивать: “Джай Прабхупада! Джай Прабхупада! Джай Прабхупада!” Другие жители деревни, находившиеся неподалеку, услышали его возгласы и тоже начали громко восклицать: “Прабхупада! Прабхупада! Прабхупада!” Это было словно трансцендентный хор, будто музыка для моих ушей. Как замечательно, что Вас, поведавшего всему миру о Вриндаване, помнят и прославляют те, кто сейчас живут здесь.

Позже в тот же день школьный учитель этой деревни пригласил меня в свое скромное жилище. Это был обветшалый домик с несколькими комнатами и двором с тремя коровами и старым буйволом. Мы прошли в запыленную комнату, и я был потрясен, увидев на чисто протертых полках полный комплект Вашего “Шримад-Бхагаватам” на английском. Заметив мое удивление, школьный учитель просиял и сказал: “Я читаю только книги Вашего духовного учителя. Все, что я знаю о Вриндаване, я узнал от него”. Я стоял там и был так горд тем, что я – Ваш ученик.

Когда мы уходили из деревни, какой-то человек, завидев нас, спросил приятеля: “Кто они?”, а друг его ответил: “Это Враджа-васи из Рамана-рети”. Он не сказал, что мы иностранцы – он идентифицировал нас, как настоящих Враджа-васи. Не знаю, что может быть почетнее, чем быть названным Враджа-васи, и, в особенности, самим Враджа-васи. Спасибо Вам, Шрила Прабхупада, что привели нас сюда, во Вриндаван, в наш вечный дом, где, по Вашей милости, мы оказались в объятьях местных жителей.

Для меня не будет сложным оставаться здесь до конца своих дней. Фактически, Вы разрешили это, написав: “Согласно правилам варнашрамы, человек в годах должен оставить семейную жизнь: панчашордхвам ванам враджет. В пятьдесят лет нужно по собственной воле удалиться от семейной жизни и отправиться во Вриндаван, или в лес. Это рекомендовано Шрилой Прахладой Махараджем (в Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.5.5)”.

Конечно, я знаю, что мне уходить на покой слишком рано. Ваше наставление мне, – проповедовать, – остается в силе. Даже если это будет против законов природы, я буду стараться увеличивать свою проповедь тысячекратно с каждым уходящим годом. Почему бы и нет? Вы это сделали. Вы изменили свою жизнь в почтенном возрасте, в шестьдесят девять, и принесли сознание Кришны на запад. Позвольте же мне последовать по Вашим славным стопам!

Считается, что наша цель в сознании Кришны – это очистив сердце, однажды вновь лицом к лицу увидеть Господа. Надеюсь, я не пойду против традиции, сказав, что мое заветное желание – это однажды лицом к лицу вновь увидеть Вас, мой возлюбленный господин и учитель. Снова получить Ваш даршан, естественно, будет означать видеть и Кришну, ведь в духовном мире я буду служить Вам, а Вы – Ему. Это будет моим величайшим наслаждением и величайшим сокровищем.

Но, кажется, что ждать еще так долго. К счастью, иногда я вижу Вас во сне. Как-то Вы сказали своему ученику Хаягриве, что хотя сновидения в большинстве случаев лишь результат деятельности ума, сны о духовном учителе имеют духовное значение.

Недавно мне приснилось, что я негромко воспеваю около Вашей комнаты, где-то неподалеку от берега моря, было утро. Тут Вы вышли из комнаты, одетым только в гамчу и сказали: “Я собираюсь пойти искупаться”. Я разволновался и сказал: “Можно ли мне пойти с Вами, Шрила Прабхупада?” Вы кивнули, и я последовал за Вами на берег. Дойдя до побережья и видя, что море неспокойно, я попросил: “Шрила Прабхупада, можно мне сопровождать Вас в воду, чтобы помочь?” Вы снова слегка кивнули, и я взял Вас, входящего в воду, за руку. Первые волны разбились о Вас, но я крепко Вас держал, а Вы быстро плескали на себя водой. Вскоре Вы показали, что нам надо выходить. Мы вышли из воды, я помог Вам вытереться, а потом подавал Вам одежду. Когда Вы оделись, я подал Вам очки, потом трость, и мы отправились обратно в Вашу комнату. За несколько метров до дома Вы остановились и обернулись ко мне. “Ты все делал хорошо, – сказали Вы. – Спасибо тебе за служение”. Я слишком смутился, чтобы что-то отвечать.

Потом Вы спросили: “Если бы ты мог загадать одно желание, что бы это было?” Я подумал мгновение и ответил: “Я всегда хотел быть Вашим личным слугой, Шрила Прабхупада”. “Хорошо, – сказали Вы, – будешь со мной путешествовать. Твоим служением будет подготавливать мне омовение, готовить для меня еду и носить сумки”. Ошеломленный, я спросил: “Когда я могу приступить?” Вы улыбнулись и произнесли: “Когда закончится твой труд по проповеди”.

Шрила Прабхупада, это был всего лишь сон, но все-таки это был сон о Вас, и потому он очень важен. Если и может мечта стать явью, я молю, чтобы явью стала эта. А пока продолжаю свое служение здесь, верно следуя Вашему наставлению “Смело проповедуй и верь в святые имена”.

Ваш вечный слуга, Индрадьюмна Свами.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Преданные! У меня вот есть вопрос к ученикам Индрадьюмны Махараджа. Пожалуйста, подскажите мне - Шрила Индрадьюмна Махарадж американец или нет? А то я что-то запутался...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Преданные! У меня вот есть вопрос к ученикам Индрадьюмны Махараджа. Пожалуйста, подскажите мне - Шрила Индрадьюмна Махарадж американец или нет? А то я что-то запутался...


Странно .
Вегда знал ,что Индрадьюмна Свами француз .
Но википедия пишет ,что он  коренной американец .

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Он родился в Калифорнии. Это не Франция. Во Франции он был какое-то время лидером Нового Маяпура. Да и по языку разве трудно определить? Французы ужасно говорят по-английски, их французский акцент непреодолим.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По паспорту гражданин США, по маминой линии ирландец.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Клянусь победить материальную энергию!
(Инициация, Екатеринбург 2016)

У майи неблагодарная задача – держать все обусловленные души в иллюзии до тех пор, пока они не придут в чувство и не начнут заниматься преданным служением. Не стоит недооценивать влияние майи, потому что у нее всегда заготовлен полный репертуар самых различных уловок, благодаря которым она держит в иллюзии не только обусловленные души, но также и проверяет искренность начинающих преданных, насколько решительно они настроены вернуться домой, назад к Богу. Конечно же, нет необходимости бояться майи, если мы строго следуем всем наставлениям духовного учителя. Обязанность духовных учителей заключается в том, чтобы помогать ученикам распознавать влияние майи, чтобы они не попали под влияние её уловок. Поэтому для нас важно регулярно слушать наставления духовных учителей и читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Более того, духовный учитель, гуру, садху, шастры учат нас принимать прибежище у Кришны. И принимая прибежище у Кришны, мы преодолеваем влияние иллюзорных привязанностей этого мира. Поскольку Сам Кришна является источником майи, Сам Он намного могущественнее, чем она. Поэтому любой, кто принимает прибежище у Кришны, получает силу преодолеть влияние иллюзии....

Что же значит «предаться Господу»? Это значит принять освобождающий процесс преданного служения под руководством духовного учителя и в обществе преданных...

Прочесть, послушать и посмотреть эту лекцию вы можете на сайте: http://ids-media.com/article.aspx?rid=19&id=446

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Мы должны не забывать о милости, которую дарует Господь Нитьянанда и милости Господа Чайтаньи. Они являются спасителями самых падших, Патита Паваной, поэтому, даже если мы присоединились на поздней стадии, у нас все равно должна быть надежда. Именно эти три вещи у вас должны быть: у вас должна быть лодка, у вас должен быть капитан и попутный ветер.. 

Мы прогрессируем только по милости, и особенно это касается Господа Чайтаньи. Он не принимает никаких оскорблений, он принимает только служение. Поблагодарите Господа за то, что мы являемся последователями Господа Гауранги. Потому что если вы совершаете оскорбления в ходе служения Радха-Кришне, то очень тяжело прогрессировать, и только по милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, он говорит: «Нет-нет-нет, я не принимаю оскорбления, я принимаю только служение». На самом деле, идея в том, что Господь очень добр, очень милостив, он принимает даже ту маленькую крупицу служения, которую мы можем ему предложить.

Однажды Рамануджа ачарья разговаривал с Ранганатхом, это Божество, он был настолько возвышен, что общался с Божеством. Он обратился: «Господь, скажи мне, а что происходит, если по какой-то причине Твой преданный не может помнить о Тебе в момент смерти?». Мы всегда помним, как бы кульминация нашей духовной практики заключается в том, чтобы вспомнить о Кришне в момент смерти. Мы вернемся. На самом деле, это необходимо практиковать. Раманужда ачарья спрашивает у Господа: «А что если Твой преданный, посвятивший Тебе всю жизнь, умирает от какой-то случайности, какой-то катастрофы и не может о Тебе думать?». Ранганатх, это Божество из камня, Он ответил Рамануджа ачарье, Он сказал: «Мой дорогой Рамануджа, если Мой преданный не помнит Меня в момент смерти, Я помню о нем».

Таким образом, в отличие от йогов и гьяни, у преданных Кришна стоит на их стороне, поэтому в формуле существует не три компонента, а целых четыре. Это ваша лодка (тело), духовный учитель, Веды, а также Кришна. И Шрила Гурудев хотел бы поделиться с вами этой замечательной историей, чтобы подытожить. Каким очень важным является Кришна в этой ситуации. Во время того, как проходила Рамаяна, один из преданных обратился к Хануману, он сказал: «Хануман, а вы знаете, что у Рамы есть определенный дневник, где Он записывает имена своих преданных?». Он был великим Рама-бхактой. Он подошел к Хануману и сказал, что я слышал, что у Рамы есть список его преданных, это правда? Хануман сказал, что я много общаюсь с Рамой, но я никогда не видел, чтобы Он вел дневник имен Своих преданных. Но я не знаю, сходи у Него спроси. Его преданный удивился: «Я могу пойти спросить?». «Да, он вот там находится, с Ситой, иди спроси».

Этот преданный подбежал к нему и сказал: «Рама, Рама, я слышал, что у Тебя есть дневник со всеми именами великих преданных Твоих». Рама так ответил: «Да, да, он вот там лежит. Можешь идти посмотреть». Он подбежал, увидел огромную книгу, начал ее листать, там тысячи просто имен, он посмотрел – и, ух ты! – он в пятерке первых имен, какая удача! Он посмотрел и так, подождите, а где Хануман? Тут тысячи имен, я в первой десятке, подождите, а где Хануман? Где его имя? И он вернулся к Хануману, и говорит: «Послушай, я вот видел этот дневник, но почему-то там нет твоего имени». Хануман смутился несколько и так очень смиренно сказал: «Послушай, а Рам тебе показывал Его маленький дневник, не большой, а маленький?». Он сказал: «Нет-нет, Он мне большую книгу показывал». Он сказал: «Ну вернись, у него спроси про маленький дневник». Он подбежал к Господу Раме и сказал: «Послушайте, я слышал, что у Вас есть еще такой маленький дневник, не большой, а маленький, где Ваши записи». Господь Рама достал  его от Своего сердца, он был завернут в кусок ткани, и очень так смущенно его протянул. «Да, есть». Этот преданный сказал: «Можно увидеть?». Рама ответил: «Это очень личное, на самом деле». Тогда преданный просто забрал у Рамы. Открыл, и вдруг – имя Ханумана первое. Но его имени там не было (этого преданного).

Он был вообще, запутался, говорит: «А почему два списка?». В тот момент Рама сказал что-то очень важное. Он ответил, что у Меня есть этот большой список, большой дневник, там, где перечислены имена всех Моих великих преданных. В большом дневнике имена тех преданных, которые помнят обо Мне, а в маленьком дневнике имена тех преданных, о которых помню Я.  Из-за их чистого безусловного преданного служения Рама всегда помнит о них и никогда не забывает..."
Полностью тут: http://ids-media.com/article.aspx?rid=12&id=65


Вложение 14481 Вложение 14482

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

27 сентября 2016 

*Священная обитель Господа Шивы*

*Фотоальбом на FB*

Наша команда из 13 преданных успешно завершила 53-километровое паломничество вокруг священного Кайласа в западном Тибете. Из-за экстремальной высоты и суровой атмосферы мы столкнулись с многочисленными препятствиями и помехами, но желание добиться благословений лучшего преданного Господа Кришны, Господа Шивы, не оставило никого. 

"О страж Вриндавана, о Сома - слава тебе! Твою главу венчает месяц, и риши во главе с Санакой, Сананданой, Санатаной и Нарадой поклоняются тебе. О Гопишвара! Жажду обретения любви к лотосным стопам Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы, из-за Кого Вриндаван полон ликованья игр - и потому мое почтение тебе, и вновь, и вновь!"

[ Санкалпа Калпадрума, текст 103, Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур ]

Our team of 13 devotees has successfully completed the 53 kilometer pilgrimage around sacred Mount Kailash in western Tibet. We encountered numerous obstacles and setbacks due to the extreme high altitude and harsh climate, but all of us persevered desiring the blessings of Lord Krsna’s best devotee, Lord Siva.

“O gatekeeper of Vrindavan! O soma, all glories to you! O you whose forehead is decorated with the moon and who is worshipable for the sages headed by Sanaka, Sanandana, Sanatana and Narada! O Gopiswara! Desiring that you bestow upon me love for the lotus feet of Sri Sri Radha Madhava, who perform joyous pastimes in Vrindavan, I offer my respects unto you again and again!”

[ Sankalpa Kalpadruma, text 103, by Visvanath Chakravarti Thakur ]







https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/%.../?preview=true

----------


## alina dovbysheva

Харе Кришна! 
Примите мои смиренные поклоны. 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Очень прошу прощения, что не ответила на ваше сообщение вовремя, почему-то перестали приходить сообщения с этого форума на почту.
Я искала тех кто делал переводы, не знала что это вы, писала старшим преданным и Вайрагье прабху тоже 
У нас в группе редакторов 2 учителя английского с хорошим образованием, поэтому решили, что они могут сделать перевод раз в рассылке не приходит.
Была взаимная проверка текстов и вычитка.

Очень прошу прощения, что так поступили, конечно же, такое больше не повториться. 
Мы будем ждать ваши переводы и все исправим на сайте. 

Спасибо большое.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Намасте, Алина... 




> Я искала тех кто делал переводы, не знала что это вы, писала старшим преданным и Вайрагье прабху тоже


А это точно были старшие преданные..? Или кто-то, кто имеет какие-то свои интересы? Вообще-то  действительно старшие не создают беспокойств другим, кто старается служить... И никто из старших не догадался просто взять последние изданные Дневники и посмотреть выходные данные, кто переводил и кто редактировал? 

Мы с вами здесь столько разговаривали о подробностях, и вы не поняли? Я не трублю об этом конечно  :nea:  А скромность, оказывается, имеет обратную сторону - возникают странные накладки. 

Может быть, поэтому и Вайрагья прабху не ответил. Что братья-сестры не знают... ну и не надо. Он редактирует, финансирует, издает и распространяет Дневники. А другие книги - также и Джананиваса прабху. Наверное, сейчас и еще кто-то участвует. Последние книги (кроме Дневников) я не видела. Но знаю, что есть еще команда, которая издает транскрипции лекций. 




> У нас в группе редакторов 2 учителя английского с хорошим образованием, поэтому решили, что они могут сделать перевод раз в рассылке не приходит.
> *Была взаимная проверка текстов и вычитка.*


Когда придет рассылка - увидите разницу. Все дело в тонкостях, которые и задают стиль перевода. Складывается ли живая картинка, не спотыкается ли читатель и, в конце концов, захватывает ли дух. Должно восприниматься, как реальный событийный рассказ, как литературное произведение, а не просто как "вычитанные переводы". Я не знаю, какое именно "хорошее образование" у редакторов сайта IDS-Media... но "учитель английского" - это недостаточная квалификация для создания литературного перевода. 

Преподавание языка и литературный перевод (а тем более редактирование) - это совершенно разные стези (и профессии). Так, может быть, пусть каждый делает свое дело?   

Я еще раз посмотрела несколько абзацев в одном из переводов.. простите, но... _полно_ калек и оборотов, видя которые,  так и хочется сказать: "так на русском не говорят", "_так_ Гуру Махарадж не сказал бы"  :blink:  Да и в пунктуации ошибки. Кроме того, в Дневниках Гуру Махарадж использует стихи Ачарьев, и хорошо бы, чтобы они были в одном стиле, были узнаваемы постоянными читателями. И причем у каждого Ачарьи еще свой стиль...

А вообще, это всё от того, что почему-то думают, что кто угодно может сделать достойный перевод, если просто хорошо знает английский. Но надо еще хорошо знать и любить русский язык вообще и русскую литературу в частности. Понимать, что такое настоящая редактура. Знать все, что говорит и пишет Шрила Гурудев - сейчас и в прошлом. Знать реалии жизни... и многое другое. 

Понятно, что есть те, кто также хотят Дневники переводить... вот и получили возможность (или сами себе назначили служение..?) Они довольны? 




> Мы будем ждать ваши переводы и все исправим на сайте.


Спасибо. По сути дела, переводы давно готовы, но нужна бы привычная мне редакторская проверка. Когда проходит несколько месяцев после перевода, как сейчас, я и сама себя могу редактировать. Но лучше подождать. Может быть, здесь кто-нибудь из нужных действительно старших прочтет и поспособствует. 

Я бы хотела с вами сотрудничать, с вашим сайтом. Но пока я на обновленном TravelingMonk. Наверное, было бы правильно всегда указывать авторство переводов. Не из-за известности. А чтобы у переводчиков была полная ответственность за то, что они выдают как речь Духовного Учителя сообществу Вайшнавов и обычным, но вовсе не простым носителям русского языка.

----------


## alina dovbysheva

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои смиренные поклоны. 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Еще раз прошу прощения. Вы совершенно правы.
Преданные которые делали перевод не виноваты, они не хотели ни у кого забрать служение, было принято неправильное решение дать задание на перевод.
Больше это не повториться.

Мы очень ждем ваши переводы, если вам не будет сложно, может вы пришлете их на почту: ds@ids-media.com 
чтобы обновить тексты на сайте

Еще раз прошу прощения 
Спасибо большое

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо вам за понимание.

Только вот, поскольку довольно многие знают, что я перевожу Дневники... могли бы у себя на сайте эти главы подписать? чтобы мне их не приписывали. Если уж не хотите их убирать и набрались такой смелости...   




> если вам не будет сложно, может вы пришлете их на почту


Есть порядок публикации, должна быть редакторская проверка.

----------


## alina dovbysheva

да, конечно, я убрала с сайта, будем ждать ваши тексты. 
спасибо

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

7 октября 2016




Здоровье мое в теплом климате и духовной атмосфере Шри Вриндаван-дхамы идет на поправку. Правда, вчера вечером приуныл: я здесь, а Бада Харидас прабху с командой проповедуют в Монголии. Зато мне приснился удивительнейший сон. Мне снилось, что я с группой преданных сижу перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, а он собирается давать даршан в каком-то храме. Не спеша оглядев аудиторию и заметив меня, Шрила Прабхупада говорит:

– А, Индрадьюмна Свами. Я знаю, ты поклоняешься Господу Нрисимхадеву и нескольким шалаграма-шилам. Как там пуджа?

Удивленный его вниманием, я секунду помедлил, чтобы собраться, и говорю:

– Очень хорошо, Шрила Прабхупада. Спасибо.

– А твоя джапа? – продолжает он с интересом.

– Отлично, Шрила Прабхупада, по вашей милости, – отвечаю я.

– А служение? – спрашивает он.

– Я прервался ненадолго, – отвечаю я робко.

– Знаю. Понимаю, – говорит он.

– Шрила Прабхупада, – спрашиваю, – откуда это вы знаете?

Чуть помолчав, он улыбнулся и затем с любовью так говорит:

– Я за тобой приглядываю.


https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/1943-2/?preview=true

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Харе Кришна! Мои вам поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Преданные,
знает ли кто такое дело?

Пару лет назад я _читал в интернете_, что Шрила Индрадьюмна Махарадж собирается вскоре прекратить проповедовать, прекратить принимать учеников и поселиться во Вриндаване. Навсегда. 

Правда ли?  :mmm: 

В.с.,
Вячеслав П.

P.S. Я не собирался просить дикшу у Махараджа. Просто исторически так сложилось, что впервые услышал о важности повторения святого имени именно от его старших учеников. Мне это очень помогло, и я очень признателен. Поэтому не могу относиться безразлично.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 14, глава 9

3 августа 2016 года

Я мог бы делать это вечно
Я заселился в тихую классную комнату школы, которая снова должна была стать базой нашего летнего фестивального тура. Стены были заставлены пробирками, микроскопами и разноцветными бутылками с растворами. Гуру Крипа дас, оглядев помещение, рассмеялся.

– Гурудева, вы последние пятнадцать лет каждое лето на три месяца останавливаетесь в этом кабинете. То есть, вы прожили в этой лабораторной целых четыре года! Вы когда-нибудь замечали мозг обезьяны в сосуде с формальдегидом?

– Ну конечно, – ответил я. – Но я старался не смотреть. Шрила Прабхупада как-то сказал: иногда проповедник живет во дворце, а иногда в обычной хижине. Но вот научной лаборатории он никогда не упоминал!

На следующее утро мы провели собрание с 250 преданными, которые присоединились к нам на летний тур. Было много новых лиц; большинство ветеранов прошлых лет в этом году не приехали: кто из-за работы, кто только что женился, кто по причине иных обязательств. Осматривая собравшихся, я вдруг понял, что из присутствующих преданных я оказался единственным, кто был на первом польском туре двадцать шесть лет тому назад.

Я приветствовал преданных и в своей речи попросил их на следующие три месяца полностью предаться движению санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. Я объяснял, что тур – уникальный тип фестиваля в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Праздники в храмах предоставляют возможность преданным насладиться киртанами, катхой и прасадом, а наша фестивальная программа – специально для непреданных. И это наша забота – создать такой фон, который дал бы им шанс пережить тот опыт киртана, лекций и прасада, которым наслаждаемся мы. Это означает жертвовать собой ради команды – и в награду увидеть, что кто-то еще стал счастлив, впервые соприкоснувшись с сознанием Кришны.

– Наш фестиваль – часть движения санкиртаны, – подытожил я, – и потому он часть игр Господа Чайтаньи наших дней. Когда Господь оставил планету, Его миссия осталась не завершена. Он Сам предсказал, что святые имена Кришны однажды станут слышны в каждом городе и деревне мира. Так что смотрите, не будут и в наши дни прямо среди нас случаться чудеса. Это поможет вам оставаться вдохновленными на протяжении всего нашего трехмесячного жертвоприношения.

– Вы имеете виду, посматривать, не начнут наши гости ходить по воде? – спросил один преданный.

– Другие чудеса, – ответил я с улыбкой. – Просто наблюдайте за переменами в сердцах тех людей, что придут на фестиваль. Вот где настоящее чудо. Получить реальный духовный опыт – очень необычная вещь в век Кали.

Преданным не пришлось ждать слишком долго, чтобы увидеть эти перемены в сердцах. На следующий день, лишь только группа харинамы, афиширующая первый фестиваль, ступила на переполненный пляж, какой-то джентльмен принялся вдохновенно нас фотографировать. Само по себе то, что он фотографировал, не было необычным; необычно было то, что он не мог остановиться. Сорок пять минут он следовал за нами, делая снимок за снимком: ярко одетых матаджи, преданных, играющих на мридангах и преданных, синхронно танцующих. В конце концов я подошел к нему.

– Сэр, отчего так много фото? – спрашиваю.

– Моя дочь недавно начала практиковаться в вашей вере, – ответил он, продолжая щелкать. – Она пыталась мне объяснить, я не очень-то понял ее выбор, и это ее весьма расстроило. Но когда я вас увидел – так много народу явно из разных стран и культур, счастливо поющих в унисон и танцующих всех вместе – то понял, что с вашим движением уж точно всё должно быть в порядке. Вот, делаю снимки, отправлю ей в знак моего одобрения.

Он пожал мне руку и, когда мы двинулись дальше, помахал вслед.

Несколькими минутами позже одна женщина дальше по пляжу, вскочив со своего полотенца, подошла ко мне.

– Добро пожаловать, добро пожаловать, – сказала она. – Очень рады вас видеть! Как всегда, если вы появились в городе, значит, лето наконец-то пришло!

Вечером люди хлынули на нашу фестивальную площадку. Я смотрел, зачарованный: даже спустя двадцать шесть лет это зрелище все еще изумляло меня.

Я всё смотрел: одни зашедшие усаживались, чтобы насладиться непрерывным представлением на сцене, другие расходились между рестораном, магазинчиками, книжными прилавками, палатками с классами по йоге, с росписью на лицах и другими развлечениями.

«Вот они, драгоценнейшие моменты моей жизни, – думал я, начиная свой привычный обход территории фестиваля. Гуру Крипа и Матхуранатх держались по краям. – Столько усилий и планов надо объединить ради всего этого, но когда я вижу сотни и тысячи людей, наслаждающихся сознанием Кришны, то чувствую, что совершенно доволен».

Прогуливаясь, я заметил на границе территории женщину за двадцать. В лице ее сквозило уныние, в руках была большая корзина цветов.

– Что случилось? – спрашиваю.

– Девять часов пытаюсь продать розы, – говорит она. – Проголодалась, устала, а продала только две. Босс меня убьет. И пока я тут такая расстроенная, на вашем фестивале все отлично проводят время. Я бы тоже зашла, да не могу. Я очень завишу от этой работы и не могу позволить себе не продать эти цветы.

– Сколько они стоят? – спрашиваю.

– Каждая по две злотых, – отвечает она.

– Я с вами заключу сделку, – говорю я. – Покупаю всю корзину, если вы обещаете зайти на фестиваль и остаться до самого конца.

Повисла долгая пауза. Она изумленно смотрела на меня распахнутыми глазами.

– В самом деле? – произнесла она наконец. – Вы не шутите?

– Вовсе нет, – ответил я. – Я попрошу кого-нибудь отвести вас в палатку моды, вы сможете подобрать сари на вечер. Потом можете разрисовать лицо красивыми цветочками, пойти в ресторан и бесплатно поесть. А потом просто садитесь в первый ряд и смотрите представление.

Пока я доставал 100 злотых и забирал цветы, на глаза ее навернулись слезы. Я передал цветы Матхуранатху:

– Пуджари днем искали хорошие для Божеств. Можем передать розы им.

Одна из преданных повела девушку-цветочницу к палаткам. Гуру Крипа повернулся ко мне.

– Гурудева, – говорит, – фестиваль-то бесплатный, а вы только что заплатили, чтобы девушка зашла. Необычно.

– На санскрите есть такая пословица, – сказал я. – Пхалена паричийате. Означает: судят по плодам. Посмотрим, что она будет делать в конце фестиваля.

Я продолжил прогулку по фестивальной площадке. На сцене вовсю шла новая театральная постановка «Вриндаван», аудитория была захвачена игрой тридцати двух актеров. Все шестнадцать тентов вокруг территории фестиваля были полны людьми, впитывающими разные аспекты Ведической культуры. В книжной палатке гости просматривали книги Шрилы Прабхупады и задавали вопросы преданным за прилавком. Какая-то пожилая женщина около кассы завершала свою покупку Бхагавад-гиты.

– Замечательная книга, – говорю я ей.

– О да, я знаю, – отвечает она. – Я уже несколько раз читала это издание. Каждый год прихожу на ваш фестиваль и приобретаю четыре-пять копий.

– Зачем? – спрашиваю я.

– Что ж, мне 85, и многие мои друзья стали уходить, – говорит она. – Когда это случается, я даю Бхагавад-гиту их родным, чтобы понимали, что такое смерть на самом деле… что душа перерождается.

«А вот и маленькое чудо, – сказал я сам себе. – Старушка никогда не жила в храме и формально не обучалась сознанию Кришны, а делится с другими мудростью Бхагавад-гиты Шрилы Прабхупады!»

Подошло мое время выходить на сцену и давать лекцию.

– Сколько уже таких лекций я провел? – спросил я Гуру Крипу.

– По меньшей мере, 108, – ответил он.

– Скорее, по меньшей мере, 1008, если не два раза по столько, – ответил я.

Взяв Гиту, я поднялся на сцену и прошел вперед, сбоку была моя переводчица Мандакини даси. Юношей я стеснялся выступать на публике, однако, давая лекции по сознанию Кришны, страха я никогда не испытывал. Причина проста: совершенная, безупречная философия. Для того, кто ее изучает и живет по ней, эта философия привлекательна тем, что объясняет духовную жизнь логически, а также дает позитивную альтернативу для решения всех проблем – путем возвращения в духовный мир.

По окончании лекции я спустился по ступенькам вниз; небольшая группа людей с Бхагавад-гитами в руках ждали, чтобы я их подписал.

Первой подошла шестнадцатилетняя девушка, сказав, что это ее восьмой летний фестиваль.

– С самого первого мне очень понравилась ваша еда. Театральные постановки мне тоже нравятся. Я посмотрела всё, что вы показывали; больше всего мне нравится про Господа Раму. А сегодня слушала вашу лекцию, и до меня дошло, что наступило время изучать философию, так что я побежала в книжную палатку и купила Бхагавад-гиту.

Она смутилась и опустила взгляд.

– Простите, что у меня заняло восемь лет, чтобы придти к этому.

– Тут не в чем извиняться, – ответил я. – Процесс именно так и работает.

Подошли следующие две девушки с Бхагавад-гитами.

– Это для наших родителей, – сказала одна. – У нас в семье сейчас трудные времена. Послушав лекцию, мы поняли, что ваша философия решает множество проблем, так что надеемся, мудрость этой книги выведет нашу семью к более счастливым временам.

– Уверен, что выведет, – сказал я.

Когда я уже подписал с десяток Бхагавад-гит, подбежали двое мальчишек.

– А когда вы будете выступать? – спрашивает один, еле отдышавшись.

– Так я уже выступал, – говорю, – около часа тому назад.

– Ну вот! – говорит он, поворачиваясь ко второму. – Ты свой десерт ел слишком медленно. Я же говорил тебе, что опоздаем!

– А вам сколько лет, мальчики? – спрашиваю.

– Мне двенадцать, – говорит тот, что повыше, – а брату десять.

– И вы пришли послушать мою лекцию?

– Да! – говорит старший. – Мы уже три года приходим на фестиваль, и наша любимая часть – ваша лекция. Столько знаний!

– Ага, – говорит младший. – Как вы всегда говорите: «Из 8 400 000 видов жизни человеческая форма – самая важная».

Я удивленно покачал головой.

– Да, я так и говорю.

– На каждой лекции, – сказал старший, и оба они рассмеялись.

– Но всегда бывает и что-то новенькое, над чем можно подумать, – сказал младший. – Мы очень вам благодарны.

– А почему бы нам не пойти и не поговорить в ресторанчике? – предложил я. – Раз уж вы, парни, пропустили лекцию, можете выбрать поесть все, что захотите.

У них глаза засветились:

– Идея супер!

Направляясь с ребятами к ресторану, я восхищался тем, насколько движение Шлиры Прабхупады притягательно для людей всех возрастов. «Даже для самых юных философов» – думал я.

У книжной палатки я заметил вовсю улыбающуюся девушку-цветочницу, она выходила с одной из книг Шрилы Прабхупады в руках.

– А вот и результат! – произнес я вслух.

– Что вы сказали? – спросил младший из братьев.

Я одарил его широченной улыбкой.

– Я сказал, что мог бы делать это вечно!

****************************

анека джанма крита мадж джато`ндхау
сиддхим курушва прабху гаура чандра
самудж джвалам те пада падма севам
кароми нитьям хари киртанам ча

Луна златая, мой господин! Господь мой, о Гаура-чандра.
Я жизнь за жизнью погружался в пучину смерти и рождений.
Если даруешь мне непрестанное служение лотосам стоп Твоих
Сияющих – тогда я вечно стану петь во славу Шри Хари.

[ Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа, Сушлока-шатакам, текст 99 ]

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 14, глава 10

27 августа 2016 года

Возвращение в город
Из года в год предметом нашей особой гордости были летние фестивали в Колобжеге, одном из крупнейших популярных туристических мест на Балтийском побережье Польши. Были времена, когда мы боролись за разрешение проводить здесь свои программы, однако с годами разошлась молва, что наши мероприятия высокопрофессиональны, несут культуру, развлекают. В городе к нам стали относиться теплее и даже специально выделять дни для проведения нашего фестиваля.

К сожалению, в прошлом году в Колобжеге нас не было, так как город реконструировал береговую линию, на которой наши программы и проходили прошлые двадцать семь лет. Мы предвкушали «большое возвращение» в этом году, однако были разочарованы, узнав, что на обновленную территорию не въехать полуприцепу, который превращается в ту огромную сцену, на которой проходит наше шоу.

Нандини даси, как всегда, полная решимости, встретилась с мэром Колобжега, чтобы обсудить другие варианты мест.

– Как бы нам ни хотелось вас принять, подходящей уличной площадки для мероприятий вашего масштаба у нас нет, – сказал мэр Нандини.

– А как насчет площади у маяка в конце набережной? – предложила Нандини. – Там ежедневно собираются тысячи людей, чтобы посмотреть на выходящие в море корабли. Это было бы идеально.

Мэр покачал головой.

– Этот участок за всю историю города никогда ни подо что не предоставлялся, – сказал он. – Там своя атмосфера, и мы не хотели бы ее разбавлять. Кроме того, эта площадь находится под юрисдикцией начальника порта. Он никогда не согласится: это помешает его каждодневной работе – безопасному выведению и приему кораблей.

– Но пан мэр, у нас же не коммерческое предприятие. Мы проводим свой фестиваль, чтобы знакомить людей с привлекательной культурой Индии и тем позитивным духовным посланием, что может помочь им в жизни.

– Знаю, знаю, – отвечает мэр. – Я бывал у вас много раз и знаком с отличной организацией вашего фестиваля; как ни посмотри, это главное событие лета в Колобжеге.

Замолчав, он задумался.

– Хорошо, – сказал он наконец. – Если получите разрешение начальника порта, городской совет вас вернет. Но учтите, убедить его будет не просто.

Когда Нандини приехала к маяку, большая мощеная площадь около него кишела тысячами туристов. «Было бы идеально для фестиваля», – думала Нандини. Но как только она спросила секретаря, можно ли поговорить с начальником, он сам вышел из кабинета и остановил ее, не дав сказать ни слова.

– Нет-нет-нет! Разрешение на проведение вашего мероприятия в этих владениях я вам не выдам. Они под моей юрисдикцией, и я этот вопрос даже рассматривать не буду.

– Но как вы поняли, о чем я собиралась поговорить? – сказала Нандини.

– Я слышал, что вам отказали с набережной, – ответил он. – Я ждал, что вы придете сюда, и я вам дал ответ. Дальше разговаривать об этом нет смысла.

– Пан начальник, – сказала Нандини, – мы ведь проводим свой фестиваль в вашем городе почти тридцать лет. Это уже местная традиция. Это не какое-то проходящее мероприятие. Оно привносит в Колобжег краски, радость, праздник и самое главное – несет глубокое духовное послание. И посол Индии в Польше, г-н Аджай Бисария, обещал приехать, если вы дадите нам разрешение…

– Так, хватит, – сказал капитан.

Несколько мгновений он смотрел в окно, на разбивающиеся о камни волны.

– Хорошо. Разрешаю вам провести фестиваль около маяка. Я много раз за эти годы бывал у вас и, говоря по правде, я верю во все, чего вы придерживаетесь. А теперь ступайте!

Нандини поспешила покинуть офис как можно скорее и достала телефон.

– Гурудева, мы получили разрешение на фестиваль в Колобжеге, – произнесла она, когда я ответил на ее звонок. Она явно была на грани слез.

– Поразительно, – сказал я. – Как ты убедила их пустить нас на набережную?

– Не на набережную, – сказала она. – Нам позволили использовать маяк.

– Маяк! – вскричал я. – Нет ничего невозможного, если Кришна этого хочет.

На следующий день 100 преданных на двух больших автобусах выехали с нашей базы, чтобы начать подготовку к фестивалю.

– Скорее! – торопил я водителя автобуса.

– До вашего мероприятия еще два дня. Куда спешить? – удивлялся он.

– Каждая минута на счету, – ответил я. – Не теряй их.

Наша группа харинамы, вовсю расцвеченная флагами, флажками и даже надувными шариками, начала петь и танцевать по пляжу – и люди нас заметили. Трое детей в воде стали, подпрыгивая, размахивать руками, чтобы привлечь внимание родителей:

– Мам! Пап! – кричали они. – Возьмите приглашения!

Дальше по пляжу я заметил плачущую женщину.

– Выглядит расстроенной, – говорю одной преданной. – Могла бы пойти спросить ее, что случилось?

Она вернулась, улыбаясь.

– Она извиняется, что доставила нам беспокойство. В прошлом году мы не приехали, так что она не знала, вернемся ли мы еще когда-нибудь. Она плачет от счастья, что фестиваль вернулся в город.

Краем глаза я заметил мужчину, сердито что-то выговаривающего преданному.

– Что происходит? – спрашиваю.

Преданный говорит:

– Джентльмен гневается…

Мужчина звучно прерывает его:

– Почему вы не приезжали в прошлом году?

Вокруг стали собираться люди, заинтересовавшись явным конфликтом.

– Простите? – вмешался я, все еще не понимая причину его недовольства.

– Почему вас не было в прошлом году? – повторил он. – У меня дети весь год ждут вашего фестиваля, чтобы приехать сюда летом. Вы их подвели. Они очень расстроились. Вы должны быть более последовательны и ответственны перед обществом.

Многие из собравшихся согласно закивали.

– Мне очень жаль, сэр, – сказал я. Говорил я громко, чтобы все вокруг могли слышать. – Это зависело не от нас; в городе шли работы на той территории, где мы обычно проводим фестиваль. Но через два дня мы устраиваем фестиваль у маяка.

Мужчина выглядел удивленным.

– У маяка? – переспросил он более спокойно. – Город разрешил вам провести там фестиваль?

– Ну да, а конкретнее – начальник порта, – сказал я.

– О, так это отлично! – воскликнул он. – Мы с семьей придем.

Собравшиеся рассеялись, а я покачал головой. «В прежние времена люди возмущались, когда мы появлялись в городе. Теперь они возмущаются, что мы не приезжаем! Верный знак, что движение прогрессирует».

В одном месте мы остановились, чтобы провести киртан и, как всегда, собралась большая группа загорающих. Многие из них вскоре уже танцевали с нами.

– Хотите услышать мое мнение об этом пении и танцах? – спросил у меня какой-то хорошо одетый джентльмен.

– Конечно, – ответил я. – Всегда интересно узнать, как публика оценивает наши успехи.

– Мое мнение, – сказал он с важным видом, – что эти пение и танцы имеют все шансы объединить все религии мира.

Преисполненные счастья воспевание и танцы закончились, и я обратил внимание на одну женщину, которая присоединилась к киртану, как только мы прибыли. Сияя, она переступала вперед-назад и, взяв за руки двух девушек-преданных, громко пела. Потом зашла в круг преданных и стала танцевать одна, воздев руки к небу. Она была с нами уже больше часа.

– А вам, как я смотрю, действительно все это нравится, – сказал я ей, когда группа киртана отправилась дальше по пляжу.

– О да, – отвечала она. – Я вас, и правда, люблю.

И затем подмигнула:

– Но помните: Иисус – вот единственный путь.

Дальше по пляжу ко мне подошел мужчина.

– Харе, Кришна и Рама, – говорит. – Вот! Я это сказал! Человек получает благо, даже один раз в жизни произнеся эти слова. Я это где-то прочел… Пока!

Сразу вслед за ним подошла женщина с Бхагавад-гитой в руках.

– Девушка, которая мне это продала, сказала, что вы подпишете.

– Да, конечно, – говорю. Когда я протягивал книгу ей обратно, она произнесла:

– Наконец-то есть что почитать, кроме Библии.

– О, но Библия также очень важное Писание, – говорю.

– Это так, – согласилась она. – Только вот ответы на все свои духовные вопросы я получила сегодня утром, когда пролистала несколько страничек этой книги.

После четырех часов мы завершили харинаму и вернулись к месту фестиваля, чтобы подготовиться к приему той массы народа, что должна была прийти. На дорожке меня окликнул мужчина:

– Индрадьюмна Свами… вы меня помните?

– Прошу прощения, – извинился я. – Не припоминаю ваше лицо.

– Вы должны помнить, – сказал он. – Мы с вами встречались на этой набережной в 1987. И минут десять очень интересно дискутировали. Это настолько изменило мою жизнь в лучшую сторону…

Чувство вины немного отпустило: встреча состоялась пятнадцать лет тому назад.

– Я в тот день купил вашу кассету с киртаном «Пада камалам», – продолжал он. – Я все еще слушаю ее каждый день по дороге на работу. Мои дети не засыпают без нее. Я просто хотел поблагодарить вас за то, что вы сделали для меня и моей семьи.

– Это был всего лишь короткий разговор, – сказал я.

– Но этого хватило, – ответил он. – Даже более чем.

Фестивальная площадка уже была полна людьми, сидящими на скамьях перед главной сценой.

– До представления же еще добрых два часа, – сказал я скептически Гуру Крипа дасу.

– Думаю, это от того, что в прошлом году фестиваля не было: они хотят быть уверены, что ничего не пропустят в этом, – ответил он.

На фоне красивого порта и возвышающегося позади нас маяка фестиваль смотрелся особенно привлекательно. Все больше и больше народа проходило через ворота, и я воспользовался возможностью расспросить их, почему они пришли.

– Несколько лет тому назад я купила на одном вашем фестивале четки, – ответила одна женщина. – И использовала их дома для декора. Но мне подсказали, что у них есть и более важное назначение, а потом однажды я увидела преданного, повторяющего на них. Вот, захватила их сегодня с собой, чтобы узнать, как на них повторять.

– Мои внуки никогда не были на вашем фестивале, – ответил пожилой человек на мой вопрос, почему он пришел. Он показал на четверых детей рядом с собой. – А я бывал не раз. Я уговорил их прийти, потому что здесь, на вашем фестивале, найдется что-то для каждого члена семьи.

Тут он повысил голос:

– А если им не понравится, вечером я всех отправлю домой, к родителям. Сказать по правде, я бы ни за что на свете не пропустил фестиваль. Особенно потому что в прошлом году вы не приезжали!

На середине программы начался дождь, но народ подготовился: зрители дружно защелкали зонтиками.

Когда подошло время моего выступления, я помолился Шриле Прабхупаде.

«Шрила Прабхупада, я никогда не просил вас ни о чем, кроме благословений, чтобы мои слова коснулись людских сердец. Все эти годы моей молитвой было: оставаться вашим представителем и говорить от вашего имени. Позвольте мне и в этот раз быть таким трансцендентным посредником».

Когда спустя сорок пять минут я спускался со сцены, внизу, как всегда, меня поджидала небольшая группа людей с Бхагавад-гитами для подписи.

– Я ученый-генетик, – представилась первая дама. Я посмотрел, книги у нее не было, и напрягся в ожидании дискуссии о науке и религии. Хотел бы я изъясняться на таком научном жаргоне, чтобы мои объяснения были для нее более приемлемы.

– Мне понравилось ваше выступление, – сказала она, и я вздохнул с облегчением. – Интересный у вас подход к науке и религии. И аргументы гораздо лучше, чем те стандартные, которые я обычно слышу, разговаривая с религиозными людьми. Откуда вы получили это знание?

– От своего духовного учителя, – с гордостью произнес я.

– Он был ученый? – спросила она.

– Нет, – отвечал я, – но он был представителем величайшего ученого.

– Величайшего ученого.., – повторила она. – Скажите мне. Кто это?

– Бог, – сказал я. – Тот, кто все это и создал.

– Ну об этом можно и поспорить, – произнесла она, вынимая Бхагавад-гиту из сумочки. – Но вы все же убедили меня купить эту книгу – чтобы искать дальше.

Когда я вернул ей книгу, она пожала мне руку:

– Ваша презентация была бы сильнее, если бы вы использовали немного научной терминологии.

– Я думал о том же самом, – ответил я с улыбкой.

– Шрила Гурудева, – сказал Матхуранатх дас, когда она отошла. – Я слушал вашу лекцию: ваши аргументы против мирских ученых были потрясающи.

– Ну, не надо пребывать в иллюзиях, – сказал я. – Если бы не Шрила Прабхупада, я бы все еще стриг лужайки в Университете Мичигана, не думая ни о науке, ни о религии.

Следующим в очереди был мужчина, держащий Гиту так крепко, что сначала я даже не смог ее забрать у него на подпись.

– Прошу прощения, – сказал он, отпуская книгу. – Всю свою жизнь я искал то знание, которым вы делились с нами сегодня вечером. И теперь, когда оно наконец-то у меня в руках, я воспротивился отпустить его хоть на мгновение. Поверить не могу. Наконец-то я его заполучил!

– Подпись займет одну минуту, – сказал я.

– Хорошо, – ответил он, – но пообещайте, что вернете.

Следующим в очереди был мужчина с раскидистыми усами. Пока я подписывал книгу, он стоял молча.

– Что вас вдохновило купить книгу? – сказал я, надеясь, что завяжется разговор.

– Я машинист поезда, – ответил он. – По долгу службы разъезжаю по всей Европе.

– Интересная профессия, – сказал я. – Дает вам возможность путешествовать, смотреть на мир.

– Она дает мне повод вопрошать о жизни и смерти, – отвечает он без тени улыбки.

– О, – говорю, – что вы имеете в виду?

– Я видел много людей, закончивших свою жизнь под поездом. Самоубийц. Каждый год четверо-пятеро бросаются мне под поезд или привязываются к рельсам. Я всегда чувствую вину, видя этих умерших. Это не сразу принимаешь. В последнее время это заставило меня задуматься, есть ли жизнь после смерти. То, что вы говорили о реинкарнации… мне это понятно. Я купил книгу, чтобы понять больше и так облегчить свои страхи и неуверенность.

«Легко понять, почему Шрила Прабхупада так настаивал на широком распространении своих книг, – подумал я. – Вне всяких сомнений, они облегчают страдания падших обусловленных душ».

Следующим подъехал мужчина в инвалидной коляске

– Откуда вы получили всё то знание, которое изложили в комментариях? – спросил он.

– Не я их писал, – отвечаю, хмыкнув. – Их написал мой духовный учитель.

– А, понимаю, – говорит он. – И если вы повторяете то же самое, то удостаиваетесь права говорить со сцены. В этом идея?

– Да, – отвечаю я.

– А если я обучаюсь этой науке и практикую ее, я могу делиться этим знанием с другими?

– Да, – говорю, – думаете заняться этим?

– Да, – отвечает он. – Я прикован к креслу и на многое не способен. Но ваша речь вдохновила меня попробовать расширить горизонты своей жизни… делиться этим знанием с другими.

Последний человек в очереди, очень прилично одетый, прождал довольно много времени. Когда я извинился за это, он улыбнулся.

– Без проблем, – сказал он. – Я хотел получить надпись-посвящение к этой книге, но хотел и сказать комплимент вашему фестивалю. Я уже довольно долгое время наблюдаю за ним, и вижу, он год от года развивается.

Отдавая ему книгу, я спросил, кто он по профессии. Это было любопытно – выглядел он весьма аристократично.

– Если я вам скажу, вы не поверите, – сказал он на полном серьезе. – Как не поверите и если скажу, кто я. Вы, может быть, даже в обморок упадете.

– Кто, я?

– Да, вы, – сказал он. – Но будьте уверены, что с моим влиянием многие в этой стране услышат о вашем фестивале и сами приедут оценить.

Он отошел, плотно заложив книгу под мышку, а я подумал о своем духовном учителе и взмолился ему.

«Шрила Прабхупада, всё это – лишь ваша милость. Вы организовали свое Международное Общество Сознания Кришны в 1966, пятьдесят лет тому назад, и в нем всё продолжаются чудеса, одно за другим. То, чему мы очевидцы в своих скромных попытках служить вам здесь, в Польше – лишь частичка великого всемирного феномена. Мы молимся о том дне, когда слава ваша будет собрана в восхитительную летопись – чтобы ее оценил весь мир, раз и навсегда».

**************************
«Многое и другое сотворил Иисус; но, если бы писать о том подробно, то, думаю, и самому миру не вместить бы написанных книг». [ Библия, Иоанна 21:25 ]

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> ...
> – Шрила Прабхупада, – спрашиваю, – откуда это вы знаете?
> 
> Чуть помолчав, он улыбнулся и затем с любовью так говорит:
> 
> – *Я за тобой приглядываю*.





> Последний человек в очереди ... Отдавая ему книгу, я спросил, кто он по профессии. Это было любопытно – выглядел он весьма аристократично.
> 
> – Если я вам скажу, вы не поверите, – сказал он на полном серьезе. – Как не поверите и *если скажу, кто я*. Вы, может быть, даже в обморок упадете.
> 
> – Кто, я?
> 
> – Да, вы, – сказал он. – *Но будьте уверены, что с моим влиянием многие в этой стране услышат о вашем фестивале и сами приедут оценить.*
> 
> Он отошел, плотно заложив книгу под мышку, *а я подумал о своем духовном учителе* ...


 :mig:   :friends: 



Где-то 14 июля этого года я _смотрел в интернете трансляцию_ одного из фестивалей Индрадьюмны Махараджа. Мне понравилось! IMHO нужно и дальше развивать такие программы. Respect!

Спасибо большое за страницы дневника! С удовольствием перечитал.

P.S. 


> ... Махарадж собирается вскоре прекратить проповедовать





> – Я сказал, что мог бы делать это вечно!


Конечно же, я имел в виду лишь проповедь тут... в странах запада. Настоящий вайшнав никогда не прекращает проповедовать, где бы он ни жил. Харе Кришна!  :go:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

20 ноября 2016 



“Склонюсь же перед Господом Нрисимхадевом,
который вечно поучает в сердце Шри Прахладу
и убивает то невежество, что атакует бхакт.
Милость Его – лунный свет, ликом Он словно лев.
Да предложу Ему поклоны вновь и вновь”.

[ картина: Mahaveer Swami ]



 “Let me offer my obeisances unto Lord Nrisimhadeva 
who is always enlightening Prahlada Maharaja within his heart 
and who always kills the nescience that attacks the devotees. 
His mercy is distributed like the moonshine, and His face is like that of a lion. 
Let me offer my obeisances unto Him again and again.” 
[ Painting by Mahaveer Swami ]

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/2237-2/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"О, житель Кайлаша!" (новая глава Дневника)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGK7tHWxKu8

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 14, глава 11
8 ноября 2016_

*О, житель Кайласы!*

Мое увлечение Тибетом началось в 1960-е. Мне было пятнадцать, движение хиппи с его нешаблонной философией и образом жизни только-только появилось в Америке. Я частенько захаживал в альтернативные книжные магазины в районе Хэйт-Эшбери в Сан-Франциско, и в один прекрасный день в отделе восточной духовности нашел тибетскую «Книгу мертвых». Долгие годы я читал ее, пока не обнаружил более глубокое изложение духовной философии у Шрилы Прабхупады в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть».

Три года тому назад у меня появилась возможность посетить Тибет: несколько преданных пригласили меня присоединиться к их паломничеству к горе Кайласа, священной обители Господа Шивы в отдаленной западной части страны, но наши планы внезапно расстроились, когда китайское правительство отклонило наши заявления на получение виз. Мой интерес к Тибету снова вспыхнул в прошлом году, когда в Нью-Дели я встретил буддийского монаха из Тибета. Он ехал в Бодх Гайю, место просветления Будды в Бихаре (Индия). Монах этот в своем путешествии столкнулся со многими трудностями, и я предпринял все возможное, чтобы помочь ему. За то короткое время, что мы провели вместе, между нами возникла близкая, почти мистическая, связь, и при расставании он сказал мне, что оставит для меня в своем монастыре в Тибете нечто большой духовной ценности. Конечно же, я задавался вопросом, что бы это могло быть, но еще больше мне было интересно, смогу ли я вообще когда-нибудь это получить. Хотя я и мог собраться в любой момент и поехать туда, куда позовет меня мое служение, я никогда не считал Тибет таким местом.

И вот, несколько месяцев тому назад мне позвонила группа, планирующая поездку в Тибет. Китайское правительство вновь выдавало визы к горе Кайласа. Было бы мне это интересно? О, как никогда! Тринадцать участников группы получили визы через официальное турагентство Тибета.

Моим мотивом для посещения Тибета была, конечно, уже не юношеская увлеченность, и даже не желание получить дар тибетского монаха. Как у преданного Господа Кришны, целью моей было получить благословения Господа Шивы, пребывающего со своей супругой Парвати на вершине Кайласы. Учение Вайшнавов наставляет нас приближаться к Господу не напрямую, а через Его чистых преданных.

«Мой дорогой Партха, – говорит Господь Кришна Арджуне в Ади Пуране, – тот, кто говорит, что он Мой преданный – не является таковым. Только тот, кто говорит, что он преданный Моего преданного – тот Мой преданный».

И из всех преданных Кришны Господь Шива считается наилучшим:

_нимна-ганам йатха ганга
деванам ачйуто йатха
вайшнаванам йатха шамбхух
пурананам идам татха_

«Как Ганга – величайшая из рек, Господь Ачйута – высший над богами
и Шамбху (Шива) – лучший из Вайшнавов, так Бхагаватам – высшая Пурана».

[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 12.13.16 ]

Гора Кайласа (высота над уровнем моря 22 000 футов или 6 705 м) – дхама в особенности священная. Это здесь Шива погружается в глубокую медитацию на Господа Кришну и встречается с такими великими мудрецами, как Нарада. Это здесь, на Кайласе, Ганга спустилась всей своей мощью из духовного мира в материальный и была поймана Господом Шивой в его спутанные волосы.

«Полубоги нашли Господа Шиву на вершине горы Кайласа, где он, заботясь о благе всех трех миров, восседал со своей женой Бхавани, и ему поклонялись великие святые, жаждущие обрести освобождение. Полубоги склонились перед ним и с большим почтением вознесли ему молитвы».

[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 8.7.20 ]

Кайласа также известна как гора Меру, центр Вселенной. Столетиями она была известна под разными именами: Драгоценный пик, Лотосная гора, Серебряная гора. Говорят, рядом с Кайласой находится город Куверы, казначея полубогов.

Местные буддисты признают духовное значение горы и считают ее одним из своих святейших мест паломничества. Также Кайласа почитаема последователями религии бон – религии Тибета до появления здесь в седьмом веке буддизма. Тибетцы говорят, что существует невидимая лестница, соединяющая Кайласу с небесами, а жители древнего Тибета считали, что их правители спускались на Кайласу с небес на канатах из света.

Оттого, что сразу в нескольких великих мировых религиях Кайласа считается святыней, никто никогда не пытался подняться на гору. В 1980-е годы китайское правительство выдало разрешение взойти на Кайласу знаменитому австрийскому альпинисту Рейнольду Месснеру, измерившему все четырнадцать 8-тысячников мира. “Конечно, я отказался, – пишет он. – Иное было бы неразумно. Не стоит топтаться по богам”.

Один буддийский святой как-то сказал: “Только полностью свободный от греха может подняться на Кайласу. И в действительности ему не пришлось бы для этого покорять ледяные откосы. Он просто превратился бы в птицу и взлетел на вершину”.

Веками жителей запада тянуло побывать на Кайласе – правда, из любопытства, а не из духовных побуждений. Первые записи о посещении западным человеком Кайласы в 1715 году принадлежат итальянскому миссионеру-иезуиту Ипполито Дезидери. Он писал:

“Кайласа – гора чрезвычайной высоты и окружности, всегда окутанная облаками, покрытая снегом и льдом, и что самое ужасное – бесплодная, отвесная, холодная. Тибетцы благоговейно обходят ее у подножья, что занимает несколько дней, считая, что это дарует им великое отпущение грехов. Из-за снега на горе глаза у меня настолько воспалились, что я почти что ослеп».

Следуя более по стопам паломников, чем любопытствующих, наша команда 15 сентября 2016 года покинула Катманду (Непал) и направился в столицу Тибета Лхасу. Короткий перелет над прекрасными Гималаями должен был занять всего лишь час. К сожалению, мы столкнулись с препятствием, и в следующие две недели они продолжали преследовать нас. Через сорок пять минут полета капитан объявил, что мы не можем приземлиться в Лхасе из-за неблагоприятных погодных условий, и что борт направляется в Чэнду на юго-западе Китая, в двух часах полета отсюда. Я знал, что за этим что-то крылось. Погода в Лхасе была прекрасной, я проверял в интернете прямо перед посадкой. Позже мы узнали, что рейс направился в Чэнду, чтобы набрать побольше пассажиров в Лхасу.

Авиакомпания оставила нас ночевать в гостинице в Чэнду, и мы вылетели в Лхасу на следующий день. Аскезы окольного пути были приемлемы, правда, мы еще не знали, какое нас ждет последствие из-за отсрочки: мы начнем паломничество позже, чем планировалось, и нам придется столкнуться с плохой погодой.

Через несколько часов после прибытия в Лхасу (11 450 футов или 3 490 м над уровнем моря) большая часть нашей команды столкнулась с высотной болезнью, также известной как горная болезнь. Вызванная пониженным давлением воздуха и снижением уровня кислорода, она поражает альпинистов, лыжников и туристов. Иногда высокогорная болезнь может быть опасной для жизни, вызывая отек легких или головного мозга (из-за скопления жидкости в легких или мозге); и то, и другое требует эвакуации пострадавшего на более низкую высоту. Но в большинстве случаев симптомы выражены слабо: трудности со сном, головокружение, усталость, головная боль, потеря аппетита, тошнота и рвота.

Высотная болезнь была для нас постоянной проблемой в Лхасе, одном из самых высоко расположенных городов мира. Сам я несколько акклиматизировался, проведя до поездки в Тибет двенадцать дней в горах Кашмира. Но большинство членов нашей команды первые дни пребывания в Тибете страдали от головных болей и головокружения.

Пока они отдыхали, я решил осмотреть старую часть Лхасы, города, о котором узнал еще в юности. Найти ее оказалось труднее, чем я ожидал. Значительная часть города была застроена бесконечными современными зданиями: жилыми домами, офисными и торговыми комплексами. Романтическая идея экзотичного духовного Тибета, которая у меня сформировалась в юности, уже казалась не более чем сном, но вдруг, завернув за угол, я увидел, как тысячи тибетцев в традиционных одеждах обходят священный Джоканг – важнейшее место паломничества в Тибете (храм этот строился с 1652 г.н.э.). Сотни буддийских последователей, не переставая, кланялись, в то время как другие обходили храм, перебирая деревянные четки и повторяя «ом мани падме хум» («я поклоняюсь Восседающему на божественном лотосе»). Я присоединился к колыхающейся толпе, идущей вокруг храма, а потом сел среди паломников. И сразу же стал предметом разговоров. Меня приятно удивило, что все без исключения приветствовали меня, а несколько человек подошли поздравить с такой удачей, что я оказался здесь. Когда я достал четки, чтобы повторять, масса любопытствующих окружила меня и внимательно слушала воспевание Харе Кришна мантры.

Я воспевал уже пару часов, когда ко мне подошли две молодые женщины.
– Вы лама? – спросила одна.
– Вы имеете в виду, священник? – спросил я.
Она кивнула, и я ответил:
– Что ж, да, я стараюсь изо всех сил.
– Нам повезло вас встретить, – сказала другая. – Меня зовут Нима.
– А меня Схайа, – произнесла вторая.
– У вас очень хороший английский, – сказал я.
– Ну да, – говорит Нима, – в тибетских школах учат три языка: китайский, тибетский и английский.
– А почему английский обязателен?
– Это язык международного общения, – сказала Нима. – А страна у нас замечательная и самое главное для тибетцев – наши духовные традиции. Поэтому каждое утро храм Джоканг и обходит больше пятнадцати тысяч человек.
– Преданность паломников меня очень впечатлила, – говорю я.

– Моя бабушка рассказывала, что у людей запада очень странные привычки, – произнесла Схайа, вдруг переменив вдумчивый ход разговора.
– Например? – спрашиваю.
– Она говорила, что почти все вы моетесь каждый день, – и обе они хихикнули.
– Что же, да, а разве вы в Тибете так не делаете?
– Нет! – воскликнула в ужасе Схайа. – Бабушка у меня моется раз в год. Она говорит, что иначе смоются те благословения, которые она получает, простираясь каждый день перед храмом по триста раз.
– Все купаются на особенный праздник Карма-дунба, – сказала Нима, – все, даже бабушка Схайи, спускаются к реке и совершают полное омовение. А строгие последователи и одежду стирают только раз в год в этот день.
– Но времена меняются, – говорит Нима, – я моюсь раз в месяц.
– А я раз в неделю, – говорит Схайа, – некоторые мои друзья каждый день, как на западе.

Нам понадобилось провести еще один день в Лхасе, чтобы акклиматизироваться перед началом нашего путешествия к Кайласе, за тринадцать сотен километров отсюда, так что я предложил посетить знаменитую Поталу, бывшую резиденцию Далай-ламы. Она строилась ступенчато, начиная с 1645 года, и ярко отражает историю Тибета. Визуально дворец ошеломлял, напоминая о таинственном очаровании древнего Тибета, но, пока мы бродили средь удивительных построек, разумом я был в ином месте. Я все вспоминал буддийского монаха, которому помог в Нью-Дели, и тот особенный подарок, который он оставил для меня в монастыре Сера в Лхасе.

Но где находился этот монастырь? И как бы туда попасть? У нас оставался только один день на Лхасу. Я решил расспросить монахов, смотрящих за святынями дворца.

– Прошу прощения, – сказал я одному из них. – Не будете ли так добры подсказать, где мне найти монастырь Сера?
– «Сера» значит «дикая роза»[1], – ответил он. – Это один из важнейших наших монастырей. Вы сможете найти его в северном пригороде Лхасы.
– Это большое здание, такое же, как этот дворец? – спросил я.
– О, нет! – ответил он горделиво. – Монастырь состоит из тридцати шести зданий, разбросанных по территории в одиннадцать гектаров.
– Спасибо, – ответил я, тут же ощутив подавленность. Найти бесценный подарок в таком громадном комплексе было бы невозможно. Я смирился и присоединился к нашей группе, обходящей Поталу.

В отель мы вернулись поздно вечером, и я быстро заснул. Мне снилось, что наша команда посещала древний буддийский монастырь. Гостям выдали наушники, которые вели их через разные части монастыря. Всем в нашей группе, кроме меня, дали коричневые наушники. Мне вручили серебристый комплект, который ярко отсвечивал в темноте. Надев гарнитуру, я услышал знакомый голос моего друга-монаха.

«Я говорил вам, что мы более не встретимся в этой жизни, – произнес он, – но я скажу о подарке, который обещал. Я не могу даровать вам более того, что ваш духовный учитель уже дал вам. Довольствуйтесь одной лишь его безграничной милостью – с нею вы и достигнете высшего совершенства».

Я тут же проснулся и, чтобы не забыть слов монаха, заметался по комнате в поисках бумаги и ручки. С одной стороны, мне хотелось постучаться в комнаты к другим преданным и сообщить об удивительном сне, с другой, я все-таки стеснялся. Мне понадобилось несколько часов, чтобы заснуть после этого.

На следующее утро мы должны были лететь в Нгари, город всего в ста километрах от Кайласы. Но на завтраке нам сообщили, что рейс отменен. Службы безопасности Китая были в состоянии повышенной готовности из-за недавнего пробного запуска Северной Кореей реактивных ракет. Это было еще одним шагом назад в нашем паломничестве. Единственным иным способом достичь Кайласы стал четырехдневный переезд по горным дорогам на расстояние в тысячу триста километров.

Наша правительственная турфирма предоставила два SUV[2] автомобиля с водителями, грузовичок для багажа и кухонного оборудования, а также двух официальных гидов, которые должны были находиться с нами каждую минуту пребывания в Тибете. В конечном счете, их присутствие давало нам преимущество: куда бы мы ни отправились, нам было гарантировано беспрепятственное прохождение пунктов досмотра.

Покидая Лхасу, мы узнали, что на западный Тибет надвигается холодный фронт с грозами. Нам надо было добраться до Кайласы как можно быстрее. Проехав семнадцать часов в первый день и одиннадцать часов на следующий, мы смогли покрыть половину пути. Долгие часы в машине были аскезой, но это давало мне время, чтобы снова размышлять о цели нашего путешествия – обретении благословений Господа Шивы, чтобы стать более преданными Господу Кришне и Его представителю, моему возлюбленному духовному учителю Шриле Прабхупаде.

Пока ехали, я читал «Шива-аштаку», восемь молитв Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, прославляющие Господа Шиву, которые были записаны Мурари Гуптой в книге «Шри Чайтанйа-чарита-махакавйа». Я читал, чтобы понимать Господа Шиву лучше, в соответствии с нашей Вайшнавской философией.

«Поклоны без конца тебе, Господь тридцати первоначальных девов; тебе, о праотец всех сотворенных сущих. О милостивый нравом, на голову твою, увенчанную серпом месяца, спадает Ганга; тебе поклоны, кто праздник глаз светлейшей из богинь, Гаури.

Склоняюсь перед тем, кто цветом словно золота расплавленного месяц; чьи одеянья как бутоны голубоватых лотосов или сиянье туч с дождем; кто, очаровывая танцем, дарует самые желанные из благ своим последователям; кто есть прибежище для ждущих растворенья в трансцендентальном свете Бога; пред тем, на стяге чьем – образ быка.

Тебе мои поклоны, рассеивающему тьму тремя глазами (которые есть солнце, месяц и огонь) и так дарующему благо всем населяющим Вселенную; Тебе поклоны, чья сила превосходит с легкостью могущество тысяч и тысяч солнц и лун.

Склоняюсь пред тобой, на ком сияет отражение каменьев на Ананта-деве, перед властителем всех сил божественных, одетым в шкуру тигра; перед тобой, стоящим на тысячелистковом лотосе, на чьих руках браслетов блеск.

Поклоны тебе, кто награждает своих слуг тем счастьем, который что поток нектара с красноватых стоп, которые чаруют звоном колокольчиков. Поклоны тебе, чудно украшенному драгоценностями. Пожалуйста, одари меня сегодня чистой любовью к Шри Хари!

О Рама! О Говинда! О Мукунда! Шаури! Кришна! Нарайана! Васудева! Поклоны тебе, Шри Шива! Ты управляешь царственно вайшнавами, которые, что пчелы, пьяны от нектара и этих, и других бесчисленных имен Хари, – и тем разрушаешь все печали.

Тебе мои поклоны, Шива! Тебе, кого извечно спрашивают о сокровенном Шри Нарада и остальные величайшие из риши; тебе, кто с легкостью дарует блага им; тебе, кто награждает счастьем Хари-бхакти всех ждущих твоих благ; тебе, кто так творит благодеянья и оттого гуру для всех.

Тебе мои поклоны, о благодатный праздник глаз Гаури, о прана-натх[3] ее, одаривающий расой. Тебе поклоны, кто опытен в извечном воспеваньи песен об устремлении к Говинда-лиле.

Внимательно, с любовью слушая эти чудесные восемь стихов молитвы Шиве, возможно быстро обрести гьяну[4], вигьяну[5], Шри Хари-прему и не сравнимые ни с чем возможности служить».

Шрипад Шанкарачарйа также написал свою знаменитую «Шива-аштаку», но еще более известны молитвы Господу Шиве Раваны, составленные им, когда он жил неподалеку от Кайласы на озере Равана-тала. Преданный Господу Шиве демоничный правитель сам создал это озеро и совершал на нем суровые аскезы ради обретения силы, чтобы поднять Кайласу вместе с Шивой и Парвати на самой ее вершине и перенести в свою обитель на Шри-Ланке. Ему это не удалось: Господь Шива увеличил вес горы, чтобы никто из людей, деватов, демонов или змей с низших планет не мог бы даже и сдвинуть ее.

В своей «Шива-тантра-стотре» Равана молится:

«Когда я обрету блаженство в пустой пещере у небесной Ганги – с руками, поднятыми над головой все время, омытый от вредоносных мыслей, произносящий мантру Шиве, предавшись Господину, чей славен лоб и страшны глаза?» [ стих 13 ]


После двух дней пути подъехали к Равана-талу и много более важному озеру поблизости, Манасароваре («Мапхам-цо» по-тибетски[6]). Каждый паломник к Кайласе сначала получает даршан Манасаровары. Известно оно тремя вещами: своим переменчивым цветом, бесконечным разнообразием отражений и своими грозами. Однажды Господь Шива и Парвати в течение двенадцати лет по исчислению полубогов восседали на вершине Кайласы в глубокой медитации на Господа Кришну. За это время там не выпало ни единого дождя, так что Господь Шива призвал Господа Брахму, чтобы тот создал священное озеро, где бы они с супругой могли омыться. Господь Брахма создал из своего ума Манасаровару. После их омовения в центре озера сам собой проявился золотой Шива-лингам.

Мы получили даршан Манасаровары и в тот же день достигли Дарчена (высота 15 010 футов или 4 575 метров), деревушки всего в нескольких километрах от Кайласы. Дарчен служит отправной точкой для любого паломничества вокруг священной горы.

Два дня мы отдыхали там в простом отеле, подготавливаясь к предстоящему трудному обходу. Все мы знали, что помимо всех наших усилий, прилагаемых на то, чтобы быть в хорошей физической форме, акклиматизироваться и избежать высокогорной болезни, важнейшим для завершения коры ( «паломничества» на тибетском) была вера в Кришну и Его преданного, Господа Шиву.

Наконец, два дня спустя, все тринадцать участников вышли на кору вокруг Кайласы. Это должно было занять у нас три дня. Первый день назывался «день очищения», второй – «день ухода» (от своего иллюзорного «я» – ложного эго), а третий – «день возрождения». Многие тибетцы совершают паломничество за один день. Есть и те, кто совершают обход, простираясь в поклонах, это занимает три недели.

Почти все наше оснащение и кухонные принадлежности уехали вперед на яках, чтобы встретить нас там, где мы собирались остановиться в первую ночь, двадцатью двумя километрами дальше вверх по извилистой дороге. Захватив в рюкзаки только самое необходимое, мы стартовали к Кайласе по пустынному лунному ландшафту. В жажде путешествия, начавшегося после стольких дней ожидания, все припустились в быстром темпе.

– Помедленнее, Прабху! – крикнул я. – На этой высоте надо идти шагом. И пока идем, не забудьте сегодня выпить три литра воды. Здесь легко получить обезвоживание.

Я заметил, что не хватает бхакты Алексея, сильного, здорового, хорошо сложенного русского парня немногим за тридцать. Он присоединился к нам, чтобы помогать Ананта Вриндавану дасу снимать экспедицию. Я отправился по своим следам назад, пока не нашел его, отставшего, далеко позади нас. Он с трудом шел по дороге.

Шарадия Раса даси с нашим главным проводником подошли ко мне сзади.

– Он неважно выглядит, – сказала она.

– Может быть, просто вымотан переездом сюда? – сказал я.

Я повернулся к проводнику:

– Как думаете, может, ему надо было утром остаться? Может быть, кто-то из наших проводников останется с ним?

– Да, – ответил он. – Я могу отвезти его обратно в отель и буду поддерживать связь по телефону, чтобы вы знали, как он. Ваши телефоны в первый день паломничества непременно должны работать. Если во второй половине дня он почувствует себя лучше, мы догоним вас на лошадях.

Остальные продолжили путь. Постепенно дорога становилась все круче, и мне уже не пришлось напоминать преданным, чтобы они замедлились. Об этом позаботилась высота. Вскоре мы могли делать только десять шагов за раз, а потом останавливались и переводили дыхание. Слева от нас расстилалась огромная безлесая равнина Баркха, усеянная белыми кочевыми шатрами и стадами овец и коз. Через четыре часа мы прибыли в Чакцель-Ганг, одно из четырех мест коры, где тибетские паломники простираются в поклонах горе. В этих местах есть изображения на камнях, которые, по общему мнению, являются отпечатками стоп Господа Будды, которые Он оставил, сверхъестественным образом побывав на Кайласе в 5-м веке до нашей эры.

Из Чакцель-Ганга открывался отчетливый вид на прекрасную, внушающую трепет южную сторону Кайласы. Все преданные прилегли на землю отдохнуть на несколько минут. Уже изрядно вымотанный высотой, я засомневался, смогу ли продолжать, особенно когда увидел предстоящий нам путь. От того места, где мы были, дорога уходила в ледниковый каньон Лха-чу, плоскую каменистую пустошь, которая вилась среди бесконечных рваных горных склонов.

Молчание в группе было нарушено звонком телефона Шарадия Расы. Когда она отключила трубку, лицо ее было бледным, а взгляд обеспокоенным.

– Алексей в критическом состоянии, – сказала она. – У него отек легких, наихудший сценарий при высокогорной болезни. Проводник отвез его в больницу.

– Нам надо действовать быстро, – сказал я. – Отек легких может привести к летальному исходу за несколько часов. Золотое правило – это как можно быстрее доставить пациента на более низкую высоту.

– А это проблематично, – сказала Шарадия Раса. – Мы на Тибетском плато, здесь нет более низких высот. Проводник говорит, что врачи пытаются стабилизировать его кислородом и кое-какими лекарствами, но он не реагирует. Он без сознания, конечности холодные и дрожит как лист.

Все были ошеломлены. Я быстро поднялся.

– Хорошо, – сказал я, – прерываем паломничество. Мы должны развернуться и идти обратно к Дарчен, чтобы оценить состояние Алексея. Выходим сейчас.

– Это серьезно, конечно, но ведь нет необходимости возвращаться всем нам, – сказал один преданный. – Может быть, один-двое могут отправиться поработать с врачами. Можно разбиться на две группы, а завтра встретимся на тропе. Мы не все должны кору прерывать.

– Забудьте о коре! – сказал я громко. – Никакая кора не равноценна жизни преданного. Нам нужно вернуться к Дарчен всем вместе, командой. Будем вместе петь киртан и молиться, чтобы Кришна защитил Алексея.

Все поднялись, и мы пустились в обратный путь в Дарчен, проходя мимо многочисленных паломников, смотревших на нас с недоумением, будто говоря: «Вы не в ту сторону идете».
Весь обратный путь Шарадия Раса была на связи с главным проводником, который предложил, чтобы мы отвезли Алексея в машине на несколько сотен километров на юг, где высота была немного ниже.

– Этого недостаточно! – вскричала Шарадия Раса. – Он в критическом состоянии! Мы должны найти вертолет и доставить его в Катманду.

Хотя она это и сказала, я знал, что это было невозможно. Вертолеты в Тибете есть только у военных. Чиновники никогда бы не дали разрешение на вылет в другую страну ради спасения кого-то, кто был для них обычным туристом. Я много прочитал об этом регионе перед началом путешествия и знал, что с Кайласа-корой связаны повышенные риски: место очень отдаленное. Проводник конфиденциально сообщил мне, что более тридцати паломников, в основном индийцы, уже погибли на коре в этом году, и почти все из-за высокогорной болезни. В лучшем случае ситуация выглядела мрачно.

Но к тому времени, когда через три часа мы достигли Дарчена, Шарадия Раса всё устроила. Она связалась и с российским посольством, и с министерством иностранных дел Китая в Пекине и попросила о помощи. Также она связалась с услугами частного вертолета в Катманду. Она творила чудеса.

– Из российского посольства позвонили в министерство иностранных дел Китая и попросили о содействии, – сказала она мне. – Из министерства позвонили в полицейский участок в Дарчене и сказали, что у них один час на то, чтобы погрузить Алексея в машину скорой помощи и начать двигаться к Кодари, деревушке на границе с Непалом, около двухсот километров к югу отсюда. Как только сделаем это, в Непале будет вертолет из Катманду, заберет Алексея и полетит с ним прямо в больницу. Полет пятичасовой, с одной остановкой для дозаправки.

Единственная машина скорой помощи в Дарчене была разбита, так что Шарадия Раса быстро организовала частный автомобиль. Остальные тем временем посетили Алексея в больнице, которая представляла собой лишь несколько палат с несколькими кроватями и кислородными баллонами. Медсестры и врачи, несмотря на такие условия, все же казались квалифицированными.

Алексей, услышав, что мы вошли в палату, открыл глаза и произнес несколько слабых слов приветствия.

– Большая часть воды от легких отступила, – сказал его врач. – Но все может вернуться без предупреждения. Состояние очень, очень серьезное.

Через несколько минут персонал больницы помог нам перенести Алексея в машину. Шарадия Раса и ее муж Суканта дас должны были поехать с ним до границы, а Расика Мохан дас – сопровождать всю дорогу до Катманду. Они умчались, оставив облако пыли. Нрисимхананда дас, Николай, Махаван дас и Варшана-рани даси махали им вслед. Рама Виджая дас стоял над своим мобильником, совершая банковский перевод на тысячи долларов со своего счета в Соединенных Штатах, чтобы оплатить вертолет.

На следующее утро в 6:15 мне позвонила вымотанная Шарадия Раса. Я сам большую часть ночи провел в воспевании и ожидании новостей.

– На границе нас ждала мафия, – сказала она. – Они потребовали выплату в пятьдесят тысяч долларов, чтобы позволить Алексею перейти через границу с Непалом. У них было оружие, но я вышла из машины и начала спорить с их главарем, и тут у меня зазвонил телефон. Это было посольство России, узнавали, как мы. Я рассказала, где мы находимся, и передала телефон главарю. Вся шайка вместе с ним испарилась в мгновение ока. Представитель вертолетной компании ждал нас на полпути, на веревочном мосту через реку между Непалом и Тибетом. Мы помогли Алексею и Расика Мохану проделать половину пути по мосту и оставили их на попечение человека из вертолетной компании. Они исчезли в ночи. Как только рассвело, вертолет вылетел в Катманду. Врач позвонил мне с борта – сказал, что мы доставили Алексея как раз вовремя, и с надлежащей медицинской помощью он поправится примерно за неделю. Мы уже возвращаемся.

После звонка Шарадия Расы я рухнул в постель, но спустя несколько коротких часов меня разбудил стуком в дверь Чатуратма дас.

– Махараджа, отправляемся. Возвращаемся на кору. Нам сегодня надо пройти четырнадцать километров.

Погода ухудшалась, мы не хотели терять время, так что доехали туда, где остановились накануне, на джипах. После часа ходьбы я понял, насколько физически и эмоционально вымотан событиями предыдущего дня. Я спросил у одного из наших проводников, не мог бы он устроить для меня лошадь. Бада Харидас и Рам Виджая также попросили лошадей. Проводник нашел лошадей дальше по долине и арендовал их для нас троих.

Мы ехали, остальные шли в своем темпе, храбрясь, невзирая на высоту. Все пели, впечатленные пейзажами поразительной красоты. Эти горы невозможно описать. Я вспомнил цитату из Рамаяны:

“Нет гор подобных Гималайским: в ряду их хребтов – Кайласа и Манасаровара. Как роса высыхает на утреннем солнце, так и грехи наши испаряются от одного лишь вида Гималаев”.

Пока пересекали долину, странное зрелище привлекло мое внимание: плоский участок, немного возвышающийся над равниной, был увешан тибетскими флажками, величественно трепещущими на ветру, кругом сидело и летало множество крупных грифов.

– Что это? – спросил я своего проводника. – Какой-то особенный храм?

– Нет, – ответил он, – место небесного погребения. По буддистской традиции мы не закапываем мертвых и не сжигаем. Мы оставляем тела для грифов, чтобы они их съедали. Это может показаться вам отвратительным, но на западе вы хороните в землю, где тело едят черви. Что черви, что грифы – принцип тот же. Единственное отличие в том, что при небесном захоронении члены семьи видят, как грифы пиршествуют их близкими, в то время как священники произносят мантры.

– О! – сказал я.

– Да, – сказал он. – Это помогает нам устоять перед лицом смерти и понимать непостоянство земной жизни, помогает признать важность поисков вечной жизни, в духе.

К вечеру все преданные добрались до Дирапхука, нашего лагеря на ночь. Яки, которые перевезли все наше снаряжение днем раньше, ждали нас. С места, расположенного на высоте около 5 000 метров, открывался вид на парящий сверкающий северный склон заледенелой Кайласы. Я взмолился о глазах, которыми можно было бы видеть духовную красоту Кайласы, описываемую Шрилой Прабхупадой как место неземное и довольно сильно отличающееся от той ледяной горы гранита, которую я видел сейчас:

«Из этих стихов следует, что Кайласа расположена недалеко от жилища Куверы. Здесь также сказано, что в лесу Саугандхика росло много деревьев желаний. Из «Брахма-самхиты» мы знаем, что деревья желаний растут в духовном мире, и в первую очередь на Кришналоке, в обители Господа Кришны. Но из данного стиха явствует, что деревья желаний по милости Кришны растут также на Кайласе, в обители Господа Шивы. Этот факт свидетельствует о том, что Кайласа занимает особое положение во вселенной, она находится почти на одном уровне с обителью Господа Кришны».

[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.6.28, комментарий ]

Мы находились на самом близком расстоянии, на которое должны были подойти к горе.

– Можем мы подойти чуть ближе? – спросил я проводника. – Я хотел бы взять небольшой камень с поверхности священной горы. Я хочу поклоняться ему, как тадийе (это нечто связанное со святым местом и проходящими там играми).

– Невозможно, – ответил он, не колеблясь ни секунды. – Правительство больше не разрешает паломникам подходить к горе ближе, чем мы сейчас. Раньше выдавали разрешение на внутреннюю кору по дороге, проходящей близко к горе, но слишком много паломников погибало от оползней. Кроме того, непосредственно вокруг Кайласы дуют сильнейшие ветры. Много раз паломники просто бесследно исчезали.

Измученные дневным переходом, мы расположились для ночного отдыха. Но заснуть на такой высоте было трудно, и температура к ночи опустилась прилично ниже нуля. Жилище было аскетичным. Мы спали на деревянных кроватях в бетонных не утепленных хибарах без обогрева. Туалетом была дыра в земле снаружи и ведро ледяной воды. Омыться не было никакой возможности.

В 2 часа ночи я выбрался из спальника, чтобы ответить на зов природы. Не найдя свой фонарик, вышел на улицу и проделал путь при свете полной луны. Бросив взгляд на Кайласу, я поразился красоте священной горы при лунном свете. Лучи Луны придавали снегу мерцающий световой эффект и оттого вся гора сверкала в темноте серебром. Я стоял ошеломленный, не в силах отвести взгляд от горы, словно наблюдая мистическое зрелище.

Внезапно один из яков появился из-за угла хибары и пошел на меня. Его агрессивность нарушила мою медитацию, я бросился под укрытие комнаты. И успел внутрь как раз вовремя. Так закончился первый день коры – день очищения.

Наш второй день, «день ухода» (от ложного эго) начался после завтрака из горячей овсянки. Много никто не ел, так как огонь пищеварения слаб на таких высотах. События второго дня стали самым большим вызовом из всей коры. Мы должны были пройти (или проехать) более десяти километров вверх, до самой высокой точки коры – перевала Дролма-ла (5 630 метров). Это должно было занять около семи часов. Перед отъездом, усевшись в тихом месте, я медитировал на прекрасную гору Кайласу. Достав ноутбук, прочитал несколько стихов из Шримад-Бхагаватам, снова пытаясь увидеть священную гору глазами Писания:

«Кайласа, обитель Господа Шивы, изобилует растениями и целебными травами. Она освящена Ведическими гимнами и практикой мистической йоги, поэтому ее населяют полубоги, которые от рождения наделены всеми мистическими способностями. Помимо полубогов, там живут Киннары и Гандхарвы со своими прекрасными ангелоподобными супругами, которых зовут апсарами».

[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.6.9 ]

В путь мы отправились так же – небольшими группами, с разной скоростью. С середины утра небо затянуло облаками, пошел дождь. На нас надвигалась буря, которой мы так боялись. Несколько часов спустя поднялся холодный ветер, дождь превратился в мокрый снег с дождем. Все, в том числе наши проводники и лошади, передвигались в мучительно медленном темпе, по лицам хлестали ледяные капли воды и мелкий град. Каждый шаг отнимал огромное количество сил, и я заметил, что в разреженной атмосфере все хватают ртом кислород – за исключением паломников-тибетцев, которые в устойчивом темпе проходили мимо нас группа за группой и, в конце концов, скрывались в отдалении.

Хотя одежда у меня была многослойной, я продрог до костей. Защита слоев не соответствовала суровой погоде. Пока я раздумывал над жестокостью холода, открытый джип с несколькими мрачными полицейскими прогрохотал по ухабистой местности, спускаясь по направлению к нам. Когда они поравнялись с нами, я ахнул, увидев мертвого мужчину, лежащего вверх лицом в задней части кузова; лодыжки и запястья его были связаны веревками. Одет он был, как принято для коры и, видимо, скончался, совершая ее. Я посмотрел на одного из наших проводников. Тот пожал плечами, будто говоря: «Что поделать – такое каждый день случается». Мои стенания из-за холода улетучились. Я был благодарен, что, по крайней мере, жив.

Поскольку мы с Бада Харидасом и Рама Виджаем ехали верхом, то передвигались быстрее остальных и, в конце концов, оказались далеко впереди. Через некоторое время лошадь увезла меня так далеко вперед, что мне уже не было видно никого ни впереди, ни позади. Я был один на горной тропе, которая стала настолько крутой, что пришлось держаться за лошадь, чтобы не сползти назад.

В конце концов, я выехал не небольшое плато. Проходящий мимо пилигрим рассказал мне, что это знаменитый Шива-цал, «замогильное место», названное так же, как место кремации в Бодх Гайе в Индии. Паломники проходят через символическую смерть в Шива-цале. По традиции в знак отречения от жизни здесь оставляют предметы одежды или части тела: волосы, зубы, капли крови. Фактически, от чего нужно отречься, так это от ложного эго, ложного отождествления с материальным телом – ради истинной духовной тождественности. Для последователей Ведической традиции это означает отринуть все временные телесные обозначения, такие как раса, национальность, семья, имя, известность, красота, – то есть все материальные привязанности, – и осознать себя чистой душой, слугой Бога.

Говорят, что те, кто уже близок к этой цели самореализации, проходя через Шива-цал, немедленно покидают тела. Я в знак отречения оставил свою любимую шапку и помолился Господу Шиве помочь мне реализовать, что я вечный слуга Кришны – но тела не покинул. Разочарованный, я снова взобрался на свою лошадь и продолжил крутой подъем. Все же я воодушевился, и тут пожилой садху, которого я прежде и не видел, громко приветствовал меня: «О, Кайласа-васи!» («О, житель Кайласы!»). Я расценил это так, что, хотя передо мной еще долгая дорога духовной жизни, Господь Шива остался доволен моими смиренными мольбами на мрачных землях Шива-цала.

Шли еще два часа, я на своей лошади и проводник. В конце концов, обессиленные крутым подъемом, и проводник, и лошадь внезапно остановились.

– Белый лама, – обратился ко мне проводник, отдышавшись. – Если тебе повезет, увидишь йети. Иногда ламы их видят.

– Что еще за йети? – спросил я.

– На западе вы их побаиваетесь, зовете снежными людьми. Но у вас конечно в такие вещи мало кто верит. У вас живут приземленно, без мистиков, мудрецов, без риши, как здесь, в наших священных горах. Там, где вы обитаете, ничего сверхъестественного и не происходит.

Вглядываясь в горы, я спросил:

– А ты когда-нибудь йети видел?

– Нет, – ответил он. – Но мои отец и дядя видели, много раз, но намного выше в горах. Они очень крупные. Эдмунд Хиллари и его проводник-шерп Тенцинг Норгей, когда впервые поднимались на Эверест, сообщали, что видели огромные отпечатки стоп, похожие на человеческие, на высоте 22 000 футов. Отпечатки на несколько дюймов короче и, по крайней мере, на четыре дюйма шире человеческих. Другие альпинисты в Гималаях фотографировали такие же.

– Сотни лет тому назад недалеко отсюда было целое поселение йети. Говорят, во время какого-то праздника многие из них запьянели и перебили друг друга. Осталось всего несколько семейств, живут скрытно в бескрайних долинах и горах наших Гималаев. Продолжительность жизни у них очень высокая, из-за лекарственных трав здешних плодородных горных долин.

– Всё это очень интересно, – сказал я с улыбкой своему проводнику. – Но я сюда не йети повидать пришел. Я пришел получить милость Господа Шивы, Он может помочь разрушить мое ложное эго и показать мне дорогу обратно домой, во Врадж.

– Понимаю, – сказал, улыбаясь, мой проводник. – Если повезет, можете и Господа Шиву увидеть. А если еще больше повезет, Он вас увидит.

Наконец достигли увешанного молитвенными флажками перевала Дролма-ла. Лошадь моя провела уже несколько часов в напряженных усилиях. Я изумлялся ее силе и проворству на крутых неровных тропах, усыпанных булыжниками. Проводник сказал, что Чингис-хан покорял мир с той же породой лошадей (скорее это большие пони, чем лошади).

Хотя я и не шел сам по крутой тропе, меня везли, но из-за суровой атмосферы, высоты и холода я выдохся. Табличка на столбе гласила: «5 630 метров». Из-за экстремальной высоты паломников предупреждали не задерживаться здесь дольше десяти минут.

Пока мы отдыхали, я размышлял о том, как же мне повезло, что есть лошадь, чтобы спуститься с крутого ненадежного склона. Однако меня ждал большой сюрприз. Проводник прервал мои мысли.

– Теперь вам надо будет спешиться и пройти пять километров, – сказал он. – Уклон слишком отвесный, чтобы лошадь могла везти вас. Встретимся у подножья горы.

Стоя в одиночестве на вершине Дролма-ла, я задавался вопросом, в состоянии ли я проделать это. Я чувствовал, что сердце забилось чаще, меня затошнило, появилась растущая дезориентация. На перевал обрушился шквал снежного ветра, и в мыслях у меня пронеслось, что я так могу и помереть здесь, на Кайласе.

Несколькими минутами позже на Дролма-ла прибыл Бада Харидас и тоже спешился. Мы ждали Рам Виджая, но становилось все холоднее, и мы решили, что лучше уж начать спуск. Прокладывая путь вниз по крутому склону, я даже не был уверен, куда направляюсь. Экстремальная высота, в конце концов, настигла и меня. Я отстал и потерял Бада Харидаса. На тропе не было ни единого паломника.

Я решил пройти еще метров пятьдесят, а потом отдохнуть на большом валуне. Еще подумал, чтобы прилечь и немного поспать, но что-то внутри меня эту идею отвергло. Чатуратма потом мне рассказывал, что когда и он достиг этого уровня несколькими часами позже, он и в самом деле прилег и уже почувствовал, что отключается. Проходящий тибетский паломник с силой растолкал его, чтобы разбудить. “Не вздумай этого делать! – кричал он. – Иначе больше не проснешься!”

Прокладывая себе путь вниз по крутому горному хребту, справа от себя я увидел изумительное зеленовато-бирюзовое озеро, которое до этого видел на фото. Это была Гаури-кунда, озеро сострадания. Это озеро – место омовения Парвати, супруги Господа Шивы, здесь проходит множество их игр. Это здесь Парвати совершала аскезы, чтобы получить в супруги Господа Шиву. Стойкие последователи Ведической традиции окунаются в холодные воды озера, чтобы очиститься от грехов. Я удержался от этого искушения. Наблюдая, как двое паломников карабкаются вниз по зубчатому склону, чтобы омыться в кунде, я заново переосмыслял, насколько прост и возвышен путь сознания Кришны по сравнению с другими, в которых поощряются немалые аскезы и епитимьи. В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит:

_рaджа-видйa рaджа-гухйам
павитрам идам уттамам
пратйакшавагамам дхармйам
су-сукхам картум авйайам_

«Это знание – царь всего знания, тайна тайн. 
Это знание самое чистое, и, поскольку оно дает непосредственный опыт 
постижения собственной сущности, оно – совершенство религии. 
Оно вечно и постижение его радостно». 

[ БГ 9.2 ]

Что же мне тогда сказать критикам, если поставят под сомнение и меня, и всю нашу группу, ввязавшуюся во все эти аскезы и опасности Кайласа-коры? Я снова процитирую слова Господа из Бхагавад-гиты:

_дйутам чалайатам асми
теджас теджасвинам ахам
джайо ’сми вйавасайо ’сми
саттвам саттваватам ахам_

«Из мошенничеств Я – азартная игра, Я – блеск блестящего,
Я – победа, Я – приключение, Я – сила сильных». 

[ БГ 10.36 ]

В служении Господу и Его представителям – вот где найдешь настоящее приключение. Поэтому мы и были на коре, пытаясь получить благословения Господа Шивы. Есть, конечно, и более простые способы обретения его милости.

Близ прекрасной священной Гаури-кунды я предложил полные дандаваты и принял несколько серьезных врат (обетов), которые планировал принести на коре. Как правило, Вайшнав не раскрывает свои враты, но во благо учеников я поделюсь одним из тех обетов, что принял в тот день: до конца жизни я не стану смотреть, читать или слушать никакие мирские СМИ. Никаких новостных интернет-сайтов, никаких газет, никаких журналов, никаких фильмов. Я представил полубогов, восклицающих: “Бхишма! Бхишма!” (“Какой ужас! Какой ужас! Что за ужасная клятва!”), но понял, что, находясь в отреченном статусе жизни, уже давным-давно должен был бы решительно отказаться от мирских новостей. Как Господь Чайтанья сказал Рагхунатхе дасу Госвами:

_грамйа-катха на сунибе, грамйа-варта на кахибе
бхала на кхаибе ара бхала на парибе

амани манада хана кршна-нама сада ла‘бе
врадже радха-кршна-сева манасе карибе_

«Не веди разговоров, как обычные люди и не слушай, что они говорят.
Не ешь изысканных яств и не носи роскошных одежд.
Не жди почтения от других, но сам выражай им свое почтение.

Всегда повторяй святое имя Господа Кришны и
в уме своем служи Радхе и Кришне во Вриндаване».

[ Чайтанйа-чаритамрита, Антйа-лила, глава 6, стихи 236-237 ]

В святости дхамы получаешь вдохновение и силу бесстрашно ступать по пути духовной жизни, и это – одна из причин для паломничеств к святым местам.

Вскоре, удалившись от Гаури-кунды, я услышал позади себя голос Рама Виджайи. Без лошади он отстал от меня, а сейчас догонял. Как же я был рад его увидеть! Тропа становилась все коварнее. Даже паломники-тибетцы подскальзывались. Некоторые из них даже съезжали часть пути по опасному склону.

Я боролся со спуском, так что Рама Виджая пошел передо мной, протянув руку и поддерживая меня, а потом у него на ботинках развязались шнурки. Склон был настолько отвесный, что он не мог даже отпустить мою руку, чтобы завязать их. Двое молодых тибетцев пробрались к нам и склонились, чтобы завязать шнурки Рам Виджаю. У тибетцев это в характере. Все они без исключения были к нам дружелюбны, готовы помочь и учтивы. От того, что я всегда был в одеждах санньяси, они относились ко мне со всем возможным почтением. Даже самые бедные паломники предлагали мне деньги.

Спустя несколько часов Бада Харидас, Рам Виджая и я наконец-то достигли долины у подножия горы, где нас уже ждали лошади. Все мы чувствовали, что не можем больше ступить ни шагу, однако наш проводник сказал, что нам предстоят еще десять километров. Отдохнув с полчаса, мы взобрались на своих лошадей – для завершающего этапа второго дня коры. И очутились посреди жуткой грозы. Наша пешая команда догнала нас, и все мы, дрожа от холода, плелись под холодными потоками ливня.

Добравшись до лагеря, мы увидели те же примитивные условия, что и прошлой ночью. Как только с яков сняли наши рюкзаки, я переоделся в сухое и забрался в спальник, чтобы согреться. Поздним вечером в полудреме в промерзшей хижине я все раздумывал, произведет ли на меня хоть какой-то ощутимый эффект второй день коры, «день ухода». Я снова взмолился Господу Шиве помочь мне разрушить материальные привязанности и позволить навечно поселиться в Шри Вриндаван-дхаме.

На третий день коры, «день возрождения», мы проснулись солнечным утром. «Возрождение» означает, что пройдя через суровые аскезы коры, паломник очищается от греха, чтобы воссияла его или ее духовная природа. Взглянув тем утром в зеркало, я увидел немытого обросшего взъерошенного человека. Однако в сердце своем я чувствовал, что очистился. Джапу тем утром я воспевал с необычайным вниманием и вкусом.

Но кору даже с большой натяжкой нельзя было считать завершенной. Еще оставалось двенадцать километров перехода до места, откуда мы стартовали, селения Дарчен. Тропа ныряла то вверх, то вниз по нескольким ущельям, тянущимся вдоль реки Инд (в древности называемой Синдху). Ущелья были настолько отвесные, что лошадям по ним было не пройти. Прошел уже час утреннего перехода, когда будто из ниоткуда появилась тибетская семья, у которой мы арендовали лошадей, и забрала их. С этого момента единственное, что нами двигало – это мысль, что вечером мы сможем впервые за эти дни принять душ.

Небо вновь затянуло облаками. Я искал какого-нибудь знака, что мы обрели милость величайшего преданного Господа, что Господь Шива заметил наши усилия. И увидел на склоне занятное образование из камней, на которых явственно проступали отпечатки.

– Это что? – спросил я нашего проводника.

– Сюда спускаются Шива и его бык Нанди, чтобы поздравить праведных с завершением коры, – ответил он. – Углубления – это отпечатки копыт Нанди и стоп Шивы.

Я протянул руку, чтобы прикоснуться; небо на мгновение прояснилось и показалось солнце, окрасив всю атмосферу на миг в золотистое. Лишь только я убрал руку с камней, облака снова затянули небо.

Может быть, это просто просияла красота материальной природы. А может быть (лишь может быть), это был знак свыше, что мы получили милость Господа Шивы. Все же, такие знаки наверное не что-то необычное в святом месте, населенном, как без тени сомнений говорил мой проводник, мистиками, мудрецами и риши.

Стремящиеся к божественной милости преданные могут получить и пережить ее. В Бхагавад-гите Кришна обнадеживает не чистых преданных, а непреданных, когда произносит Свое знаменитое:

_сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучаха_

«Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю
тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего». 

[ БГ 18.66]

Во второй половине дня вышли на открытую равнину и к селению Дарчен. Официально наша кора завершилась. Мы все простёрлись на земле по направлению к Кайласе и принесли наши последние поклоны. Я долго оставался на земле, мысленно возвращаясь к путешествию и ко всему тому, что пережил. Да, это было приключением, но завершив Кайласа-кору, я бы не рекомендовал такое приключение большинству преданных-Вайшнавов. Риски слишком велики. Однако я действительно почувствовал, что стал другим: переродившимся, очищенным. Следуя по дороге коры, я чувствовал, что также продвинулся и по пути бхакти.

Я встал и бросил последний взгляд на пройденный нами трудный путь. Затем, больше не оглядываясь, зашагал вперед, к следующему своему служению духовному учителю. Но куда бы ни позвало меня служение, часть моего сердца навсегда останется в горах и долинах Кайласы. Молюсь, чтобы все мистики, мудрецы и риши, обитающие там, а главное, сам Господь Шива, действительно приняли меня как Кайласа-васи, обитателя Кайласы – этой таинственной и священной обители.



____________________

[1] Свое название монастырь получил от пышно цветущего на склонах холма шиповника (прим. перев.)

[2] Машины спортивно-утилитарного назначения с мощным мотором (прим. перев.)

[3] прана-натх – господин  жизненной энергии

[4] гйана – трансцендентальное знание

[5] вигйана – реализация этого знания (санскр., прим. перев.)

[6] Тиб.: mapham gyum mtso, «непобедимое озеро бирюзового цвета» (мапхам – непобедимый, юм – бирюзовый, цо – озеро), прим. перев.



Глава на английском – http://www.dandavats.com/?p=33156

Фотоальбомы  Тибет

На сайте Дневник странствующего монаха. Том 14

----------


## Махабхарата дас

...Когда я спросил,кто из детей повторяет джапу,все,кроме двоих,подняли руки.Эти двое детей,которые сидели прямо передо мной,отвернувшись друг от друга,оказались братом и сестрой 11 и 9 лет.Когда я невинно поинтерисовался ,почему они не повторяют мантру,мальчик выкрикнул в ответ:<<Наш отец -- пьяница и вор!За что нам благодарить Бога?>>
Я был не готов к такому резкому ответу,и пока размышлял что ответить,его сестра начала всхлипывать:<<Я хочу повторять , но брат мне не разрешает>>.
<<Зачем нам повторять мантру? - закричал он на нее. - Думаешь кто-нибудь позаботится о нас?>>
В комнате воцарило молчание.Я крепко обнял этих детей.
<<Я позабочусь>> , - сказал я.И направился к выходу.
Парнишка повернулся к сестре.<<Хорошо, - сказал он к моему удивлению, - можешь начать повторять мантру.И если хочешь,я тоже начну>>
В остальные три дня, проведенные в этом храме,они держались рядом со мной , а во время киртанов прыгали выше всех...

Индрадьюмна Свами . Дневник странстующего проповедника

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие ученики, друзья и доброжелатели!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
В декабре в Дели у меня состоялось ежегодное медицинское обследование. Результаты всех анализов превосходны. Однако показатели ПСА, простат-специфического антигена в предстательной железе, оказался высокими, и доктора сочли правильным дальнейшее обследование. Я связался со своим доктором в Южной Африке и согласился прибыть в Дурбан для проведения биопсии.
Сегодня мы получили результаты биопсии, которая показала наличие ранней стадии рака простаты; однако, он в зачаточном состоянии и не успел разрастись. Мой онколог сказал, что если человек все же предрасположен к раку, то такой тип рака является наилучшей формой рака, ибо легко лечится.
После нашего углубленного обсуждения с известным урологом Дурбана, уролог заверил, что такая форма и стадия рака вполне привычна для мужчин моего возраста и жизни не угрожает.
На данный момент мы решили дать моему телу возможность отдохнуть после биопсии в течении шести недель. Затем мне нужно будет вернуться в Южную Африку для короткой процедуры, которая уже оправдала себя в подобных случаях развития рака и позволяет продолжить привычную жизнь. Эта процедура потребует небольшого хирургического вмешательства, что подразумевает остановку моей проповеди лишь на короткое время.
Шрила Прабхупада, Радхе-Шьям и Шри Вриндавана Дхама были так добры, что позволили нам распознать этот недуг в самом его начале.
Я смиренно прошу всех моих друзей помнить меня в их молитвах. Я буду регулярно оповещать обо всех изменениях.


Ваш слуга, Индрадьюмна Свами.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Dear disciples, friends and well-wishers: Unfortunately, the bacterium infection which I contracted from my prostate biopsy has developed into Septicemia, a serious and dangerous blood infection. I am in a good hospital here in South Africa with the best doctors and they are administering strong antibiotics. Once again I am humbly appealing for your prayers that I may quickly recover and continue with my services to Srila Prabhupada.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Дорогие ученики, друзья и доброжелатели: 
Вчера меня выписали из больницы в Дурбане. Я возвращаюсь к моей привычной деятельности. Когда я выписывался, врачи сказали мне, что я был очень близок к смертельной опасности. Я благодарен им за их заботу и внимание, но я знаю, что главным фактором, спасшим мою жизнь, были исполненные любви молитвы преданных по всему миру. Я хочу поблагодарить всех и каждого из вас.
Этим утром я получил звонок от моего друга, представителя исламского духовенства в Палестине. Мы встречались в 2009 на собрании Всемирного Парламента Религий в Мельбурне, Австралия. Он звонил, чтобы сказать, что, прочитав многие ваши комментарии на Фейсбуке, он был очень впечатлён нашим движением ИСККОН и искренней духовной любовью, которой делятся между собой его участники. Затем он процитировал известного Суфийского святого, Аль-Сухраварди:
"Если слова идут из сердца, они проникнут в сердце, но если они идут из языка, то они не проникнут и в уши". 
Ваши искренние молитвы вернули мне жизненные силы,и я хочу удвоить свои усилия, помогая Шриле Прабхупаде распространять сознание Кришны по всему миру. Мудрее относясь теперь к страданиям материального существования, я молюсь о том, чтобы мои слова помогли другим принять единственную альтернативу; счастливую жизнь Сознания Кришны.
Двадцать четвертого февраля мне предстоит операция для 1 стадии рака предстательной железы. Врачи настроены очень оптимистично по поводу результатов. Пожалуйста, вспомните обо мне снова в этот день. 
Ещё раз, от моего сердца всем вашим сердцам: Спасибо! 
С сердечными поклонами, 

Индрадьюмна Свами.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Очень актуально для сегодняшнего ИСККОН в России. 
Отдельная просьба к ученикам Е.С. Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами: перепостите и разместите эти слова духовного учителя у себя на страницах! 
Если мы самовольно и преждевременно начинаем поклоняться Мурти Господа, то мы непременно будем совершать оскорбления, реакции за которые получает наш духовный учитель. Зачем заставлять его страдать за наши промахи вновь и вновь!..
______________________
Е.С. Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами, лекция на день явления Господа Нрисимхадева.
"Иногда можно увидеть, как у преданных детские сантименты проявляются. Они берут в руки Говардхан-шилу и говорят: «О, Говардханчик, малыш!» Но это ваш господин, а не ваш малыш! В одном храме в Англии (Чатуратме прабху это будет интересно) пуджари по такому стандарту решил действовать: перед тем как божества спать положить, он их обнимал и желал им спокойной ночи. Когда я увидел это, я спросил: «Интересно, откуда это такой стандарт? Вроде бы Прабхупада этому не учил». А мне говорят: «Ну, мы же любовь к Богу развиваем».
Надо понять, что любви к Богу у нас нет, нам надо очищать свое сердце, прежде чем любовь реально появится. Вначале мы не должны себя считать достойными, чтобы вступать в очень близкие, личные отношения с Кришной или говорить о Божествах: «Это мои малыши». Это не наши малыши, это наши господа и мы должны к ним относиться с почтением и поклоняться им, потому что только когда мы избавимся от всех сантиментов, мы сможем по-настоящему развивать любовь к Богу.
Так мы можем понять, что сразу в друзья набивать нет смысла, это не работает. Поэтому мы — слуги Бога. И если у нас Божество, мы являемся слугами этого Божества. Точнее, мы не слуги божеств, а мы слуги духовного учителя и на основе его наставлений мы поклоняемся Божествам. Мы не можем сами поклоняться Божествам. Если мы проводим поклонение, наша медитация заключается в том, что наш духовный учитель поклоняется Божеству, а мы просто передаем ему какие-то элементы поклонения. Это он поклоняется Божеству. У нас нет квалификации самим служить Господу. Поскольку преданное служение сосредоточено на Кришне, все, что мы делаем (воспевание, слушание и т. д.) внутренне связано с Кришной. Вначале, чтобы приступить к любым элементам преданного служения, мы получаем разрешение нашего гуру.
Наше истинное положение: слуги духовного учителя. Это очень важно понять. Особенно для русских. Потому что все в России хотят свои Божества: «Я хочу, чтобы у меня были мои Божества». Но очень важно понять, что это не ваши Божества. Вообще-то их дает духовный учитель. Если духовный учитель не дает, то как мы можем взять Божества. Наше главное Божество — это святое Имя. И если духовный учитель посчитает нужным, он может дать нам Божества. Но это не означает, что мы сами принимаем решение".

----------


## Hare Krishna das

дорогие ученики Шрилы Индрадьюмна Свами! Если у вас есть координатор учеников в Москве, либо вы знаете кого-то, кто едет на Польский тур - 2017, пожалуйста попросите этих преданных связаться со мной по емайл murari108@yandex.ru, либо по Whatsapp +7925 129 72 91.

мне нужна ваша небольшая помощь, поскольку сам я в Москву в этом году не попадаю.

ваш слуга,

Мурари Кришна дас NRS, 
переводчик и музыкант тура Лакшми - Нрисимхи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> координатор учеников в Москве


Если никто не объявится, то на фейсбуке есть супруга московского секретаря Индрадьюмны Свами Джананивасы прабху - наверное, они могли бы подсказать, к кому обратиться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

11 апреля 2017
Австралия 

*"Любовь означает отдавать больше, чем получать"*





Дорогие Джигнеш и Кайшори Синдху даси,

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Меня, как одного из старших гостей на вашей долгожданной свадебной церемонии – благословенной виваха-ягье – попросили выступить с речью. На днях на устроенной для вас программе с киртаном я посоветовал, чтобы главным выступающим был мой досточтимый духовный брат Баха Харидас Прабху, ведь они с супругой, Кошарупой даси, наслаждаются своим успешным браком уже 36 лет. Потом на программе ты, Кайшори, повернувшись ко мне, спросила: «Но Гурудева, вы ведь тоже будете говорить?» Видя вашу потребность в наставлениях в такой благословенный день, я не мог отказать и ответил: «Конечно же, я буду говорить, Кайшори».

Правда, речь моя не будет так красноречива, как у моего дорогого духовного брата Бада Харидаса – я зачитываю письмо. Почему? Что же... одна из самых больших ценностей, что только у меня есть – это написанное мне от руки письмо моего духовного учителя Шрилы Прабхупады. Датировано оно августом 1971, и в нем он поддерживает меня в только что обретенной вере в сознание Кришны. В этом же письме он дает многочисленные бесценные наставления, которые стали краеугольным камнем моей духовной практики на протяжении последних 46 лет. Я был бы безмерно благодарен и просто выслушать эти слова мудрости, будь они мне сказаны – а уж получить их облеченными в письмо стало для меня самим лучшим даром, который я только мог представить. Ведь это означало, что я мог просматривать эти наставления вновь и вновь. Мой подарок вам в этот радостный  день – это письмо, и надеюсь, вы будете беречь его, как я берегу свое.

Сегодня вы вступаете в грихастха-ашрам. Буквально «ашрама» означает «место проживания духовного учителя». Итак, начиная с сегодняшнего дня впредь вы будете служить своему духовному учителю в святилище вашего дома. Взращивайте девять методов преданного служения – и ваш дом непременно станет храмом, как это описывает Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур:

_йе дина грихе, бхаджана декхи
грихете голока бхайа_

*«Так, практикуясь в преданности, в один из дней я увидал, что дом мой превратился в Голока Вриндавану»
[Шаранагати 31.6]*

В такой трансцендентной обстановке вам будет просто развивать сознание Кришны и пробуждать свою любовь к божественной чете, Шри Шри Радхе-Кришне. Цель супружества, главным образом, в этом. Но эта высокая цель не так легко достижима. Сам Господь признает это Своей знаменитой фразой в Бхагавад-гите:

_дайви хй эша гуна-майи
мама майа дуратйайа
мам эва йе прападйанте
майам этам таранти те_

*«Трудно преодолеть эту Мою божественную энергию, состоящую из трех гун материальной природы. Но тот, кто вручил себя Мне, может легко выйти из-под ее влияния».[БГ 7.14]* 

Преодолеть материальную энергию и пробудить наше дремлющее сознание Кришны – великая задача, так что нам требуется вся помощь, которую только можно получить. Потому и существует супружество, в котором мужчина и женщина идут вместе, помогая друг другу достичь возвышенной цели. Как говорится, «вместе и работа спорится».

Да, в супружестве в сознании Кришны есть романтика. Шрила Прабхупада как-то сказал: «В этом мире каждый мужчина желает женщину, а каждая женщина – мужчину». В браке преданных и муж, и жена самыми разными способами должны выражать свою любовь и признательность друг другу. В то же время во главу угла они должны ставить свое желание достичь высшей цели – любви к Богу. Тогда их любовь друг к другу также будет божественной, поскольку если каждая из вещей идентична третьей, они идентичны и друг другу. При возрождении любви к Кришне обоюдная любовь мужа и жены перерастает в духовные взаимоотношения, которые, все более углубляясь, становятся нерушимыми.

В Ведической культуре никогда не существовало разводов. Не то, что это был некий высеченный в камне закон – дело в том, что глубокую духовную привязанность, возникающую между мужем и женой за годы совместного служения Господу, разбить было невозможно.

И не то, что не бывает ни разногласий, ни ссор между мужем и женой в браке в сознании Кришны. Они есть! Пока мы не стали чистыми преданными, лишенными каких бы то ни было материальных желаний, пока не вышли на уровень анартха-нивритти, в наших отношениях будут конфликты. Но в супружестве эти разногласия преодолеваются благодаря любви и доверию, возникающими в паре из-за их духовной практики – благодаря тому, что они становятся лучшими друзьями, проходя и через печали, и радости и сохраняя Кришну в центре своих жизней.

*«В мире мне, кроме вас, товарища не надо».*
[Уильям Шекспир, Буря 3.1 60-1, Миранда Фердинанду]

Духовная практика – это тот клей, который сохраняет брак в сознании Кришны. Потому важнейшим правилом в супружестве преданных должно быть следующее: никогда муж или жена не должны становиться настолько поглощенными своими личными делами, чтобы не находить время, чтобы вместе воспевать круги, читать или спокойно принимать вместе прасадам.

Если пары могут следовать этому, то благодаря очищающей силе стабильной духовной жизни они смогут терпеть разногласия и, со временем, превзойти их. Хотя в океан впадает множество полноводных рек, океан это ничуть не волнует, поскольку он безбрежен и глубок. Так и ваше супружество будет спокойным, если вы оба – глубокие и верные преданные Господа.

Однажды Махатма Ганди разругался с женой. До такой степени, с таким криками, что в какой-то момент он сказал ей навсегда убираться из дома и выставил за дверь. Но она просто села на пороге. Когда он наконец вышел, то удивился, увидев ее там и, все еще раздраженный, произнес: «Я тебе сказал уйти!» Она подняла на него взгляд: «Но Прабху, мне больше некуда идти. Это мой дом, и вы все, что у меня есть!» Это тронуло его сердце, он улыбнулся и пустил ее обратно.

_риши шраддхе аджа юдхе
прабхате мегха гарджане
дампатйа калахе чайва
бахварамбхе лагху крийа_

*«Погребальная церемония умершего в лесу риши, драка двух козлов, гром поутру и ссора между мужем и женой грандиозно выглядят, но последствия их незначительны».[ Чанакйа Пандит, Нити-шастра ]*

Жизнь преданного отличается непоколебимой верой в Господа, духовного учителя и преданных. От того, что в браке муж видит свою жену преданной Кришны и жена видит своего мужа собственностью Кришны, их вера друг в друга сильна и никакие неблагоприятные материальные обстоятельства не могут разрушить их отношения.

Любовные отношения в сознании Кришны действуют на принципах, отличных от принципов мирской любви. В материальных отношениях акцент делается на том, что я могу получить от отношений. В духовных – на том, как я могу служить и радовать того, кого люблю. Наилучший пример духовной любви – жители Вриндавана, в особенности гопи, которые всегда ставят нужды и желания Кришны прежде своих собственных. Эта бхакти, преданность, проникает во все отношения в сознании Кришны: между друзьями, отцом и сыном, учителем и учеником, возлюбленным и возлюбленной. Служение без личных мотивов, только из одного желания доставить удовольствие Господу и Его преданным – вот формула успеха глубоких и длительных взаимоотношений в сознании Кришны.

Если вы, Джигнеш и Кайшори Синдху, служите друг другу и любите на основе этой формулы бескорыстия – успех вашего брака гарантирован, успех ваших отношений с духовным учителем гарантирован и гарантирован успех ваших отношений со Всевышним.

_бхатйа мам абхиджанати
йаван йаш часми таттватах
тато мам таттвато джнатва
вишате тад анантарам_

*«Постичь Меня, Верховную Личность Бога, таким, какой Я есть, можно только через преданное служение. И когда благодаря преданному служению все сознание человека сосредоточивается на Мне, он вступает в царство Бога». [БГ 18.55]*

Мы учимся этому у своего духовного учителя. Но для меня это также прояснилось весьма необычным образом несколько лет тому назад в полете из Нью-Йорка в Лос-Анжелес, куда я направлялся на свадьбу других преданных. Поднявшись на борт, я размышлял, о чем бы рассказать, выступая на свадьбе с речью.  В тот день я опоздал на рейс, и мне, к сожалению, досталось среднее кресло, между лучшим местом у окна и местом у прохода. Только я разместился, появилась пожилая супружеская пара и втиснулась по обе стороны от меня: мужчина сел у окна, а его жена у прохода.

Лишь только самолет взлетел, старик чрезвычайно громко проговорил:

– Марта, люблю тебя! Жду-не дождусь прилета в ЛА, чтобы отметить нашу семьдесят пятую годовщину свадьбы!

Она прокричала ему в ответ:

– Джорджи, и я тебя люблю! Наверное, будет весело, как всегда!

Мне стало ясно, что они оба очень плохо слышат.

«Ого, – подумал я, – женаты уже 75 лет! Надо бы спросить их о секретах успешного брака, чтобы упомянуть в своей речи на свадьбе».

– Простите, – говорю, поворачиваясь к ним обоим по очереди, чтобы привлечь их внимание.

– Что такое, молодой человек? – кричит старушка. – Говорите!

«Молодой человек? – думаю, – да мне 65!» и говорю вслух:

– А сколько вам лет, мэм?

– Нам обоим по 96, – отвечает она.

– Мы с детства влюблены, – кричит старик.

– Понятно, – говорю. – А я лечу на западное побережье на свадьбу и хотел бы у вас спросить кое о чем, чтобы поделиться с молодой парой. Что бы вы сказали о главной составляющей успешного брака?

Они переглянулись, замолчали, улыбнулись и ответили одновременно и на одной громкости:

– Любовь означает отдавать больше, чем получать.

Я передаю вам, Джигнеш и Кайшори Синдху, эти слова мудрости, которые найдешь и в наших древних писаниях, и которые также сошли с уст одной старой американской пары.  Не сомневаюсь, что много лет спустя вы сами поделитесь этими словами мудрости со своими детьми и внуками, чтобы эта волшебная формула успешного брака переходила следующим поколениям.

Я желаю вам процветающего брака, полного радости и смеха. Молюсь, чтобы наш добрый Господь послал вам святых сыновей и дочерей, которые наследуют это великое движение. И желаю, чтобы, служа успешно вместе – преданным, своему духовному учителю и Господу – вы непременно достигли бы совершенства в сознании Кришны и отправились домой, обратно к Господу уже в этой жизни!

Вручаю вам это письмо как мой подарок вам в этот особенный день. Молюсь, что подарок этот был вам полезен и ценен долгие годы, так же как мне дорого и продолжает быть полезным то письмо, которое я получил из рук моего божественного духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Индрадьюмна Свами

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/l...than-you-take/



Фотоальбом Ананта Вриндавана даса с виваха-ягьи https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/family-united/
https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...=3&pnref=story

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Если никто не объявится, то на фейсбуке есть супруга московского секретаря Индрадьюмны Свами Джананивасы прабху - наверное, они могли бы подсказать, к кому обратиться.


да вот , никто не отвечает. джананиваса прабху живет в подмосковье, это немножко другое.

и как ее набирать в поисковике - супруга джананиваса прабху?

спасибо в любом случае!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> да вот , никто не отвечает. джананиваса прабху живет в подмосковье, это немножко другое.
> 
> и как ее набирать в поисковике - супруга джананиваса прабху?
> 
> спасибо в любом случае!


Я напишу ее имя в ЛП, раньше Джананиваса д. проводил встречи учеников в Москве, может быть подскажет и сейчас, к кому обратиться. Еще есть на FB  Mallika Dasi, она всегда готовит гуру в Москве, мб через нее получится найти нужных преданных.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще вариант, через Вайрагью д. Он не в Москве, но будет знать, кто оттуда поедет, так как делает визы. Он есть и здесь на форуме, и на FB.

----------


## Gopati das

Харе Кришна. Дорогие ученики Шрилы Гурудева. Скоро приезд Гурудева скоро будут и Вьяса-пуджа в Москве. Напомню, что на российском официальном сайте много новых лекций на русском и английском языках: http://archive.ids-media.com/IDS/

Официальное *IDS Radio* на три канала (английский канал, русский, скоро киртаны) 
Русские лекции: http://ids-radio.com/ru.aspx
English classes: http://ids-radio.com


P.S. Также запущен проект Е.С. *Бхакти Расаяна Сагар Свами Махараджа* 
Официальный аудио архив (русский и английский)  http://archive.ids-media.com/BRSS/
Радио (английское и русское) http://www.brsswami.com/radio/

мои поклоны,
Ваш Гопати дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОН БЕССТРАШЕН, ПРОСТ И СЕРЬЁЗЕН 

Мне выпала огромная удача быть знакомым и общаться с Его Святейшеством Шрилой Индрадьюмной Свами во времена его юности и проповеди в конце 1970-х. Когда мне было 16 лет, я без толку слонялся по улицам Парижа и часто видел, как он возглавлял группу поющих людей, проходящих через блошиный рынок или мимо Эйфелевой башни. Следуя указанию Шрилы Прабхупады проповедовать во Франции, Его Святейшество Индрадьюмна Свами путешествовал тогда с санкиртаной, устраивал проповеднические программы, обучал новых преданных и часами воспевал и танцевал.
Многие из нас помнят его в те дни как высокого, подтянутого домохозяина по имени Шриман Индрадьюмна даса Адхикари. Его местом проживания считалась ферма Нью Майапур во Франции, где жили его жена Крипамайи деви-даси и сын Гаура Шакти. И, помнится, он гонял с фермы туда и обратно на выходные и вновь и вновь возвращался на улицы, чтобы распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады. В нашей ятре он славился как выдающийся проповедник и уважаемый месье Вайшнав. Его энтузиазм, с которым он проводил уличные харинамы и воскресные киртаны, был заразителен. Его дух санкиртаны долгое время подбадривал нас. Все мы знали, что когда-нибудь он станет великим санньяси. И этот день настал.
Индрадьюмна дас был готов к этому важному шагу его жизни. Он должен был пожертвовать молодой женой-преданной и подрастающим сыном во имя распространения сознания Кришны. Он и так уже жил, как санньяси, аскетично и возвышенно. Но, тем не менее, формальность смены ашрама должна была окончательно определить, чему будет посвящена его жизнь.
Каждый год Индрадьюмна Прабху приезжал на Фестиваль Гаура Пурнимы в Шридхаму Майапур (Индия). Но в том году, в 1979, он готовился дать обеты санньсы. Незадолго до этого события Шрила Прабхупада ушел из поля нашего материального видения. Движение было буквально затоплено новой волной санньяси, желающих ускорить распространение санкиртаны по всему миру. На церемонии инициации не один Индрадьюмна Прабху должен был получить санньяса-данду. Шиварама дас, Прабхавишну дас, Нимай Чанда дас и другие известные преданные готовились произнести свои обеты санньясы.
Сотни преданных собрались в храме Майапур Чандродайа Мандир, чтобы посмотреть на ново инициированных санньяси, на то, как они бросают зерна в огонь, произнося: «Сваха! Сваха! Сваха!». С того момента Индрадьюмна Прабху стал Его Святейшеством Индрадьюмной Свами Махараджем. Несомненно, этот Фестиваль Гаура Пурнины стал особенным событием 1979 года.
Эти ново инициированные санньяси были подобны распускающемуся бутону растущего цветка, который распространяет трансцендентное благоухание во все уголки мира и доносит послание сознания Кришны до миллионов обусловленных душ. Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья прославлял Господа Чайтанью в таких словах:
«Я принимаю прибежище у Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришны, который низошёл в форме Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, чтобы научить нас преданному служению и отрешенности от всего, что неблагоприятно для сознания Кришны. Он низошёл в этот мир, поскольку Он – океан трансцендентной милости».
Такие же слова можно сказать о Его Святейшестве Индрадьюмне Свами Махарадже. На протяжении всей своей жизни он будет показывать нам пример и практиковать то, чему учил Господь Чайтанья.
Когда закончился Фестиваль Гаура Пурнимы, Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами вернулся к своей проповеднической деятельности во Франции. Перед ним открывалось много новых возможностей. Когда он прилетел в парижский аэропорт, его встретили двое взволнованных преданных. Остальные были в храме, готовили небольшой приём по поводу этого благоприятного события.
Индрадьюмна Свами приехал в парижский храм, на улицу Rue Lesueur 4, во время вечернего арати, в 4.30. На Божествах Шри Шри Радха Парижишвара и Шри Шри Джаганнатха, Баладева и Субхадра Деви были блистательные, золотые, царские одежды. Мы подготовили большое белое кресло рядом с вьясасаной Шрилы Прабхупады и собирались поприветствовать нового санньяси омовением его стоп.
Как только Индрадьюмна Махарадж вошёл в храмовую комнату в своих ярких шафрановых одеждах, он принял даршан Божеств и, держа данду в руке, начал танцевать и кружиться в экстазе по всей комнате! Киртан стал ещё громче и слаще. Так удивительно было видеть нашего Индрадьюмну Свами. Казалось, что он получил новое рождение в новом теле.
Мы усадили его с большим трудом, едва ли не силой, потому что он отказывался от какого-либо приема вообще. Мы были обязаны почтить его новый ашрам, но Индрадьюмна Махарадж был непреклонен. В конце концов, он смягчился и позволил нам омыть его стопы. Переполненные энтузиазмом, мы хотели сделать всё должным образом. Но, к несчастью, приготовили кувшин с чересчур подогретой водой. Как только мы начали лить эту, откровенно говоря, горячую воду на его стопы, его лицо перекосилось от боли, но он принял эту пытку как очищение. Каждый из нас сожалел об этой ошибке.
Махарадж произнёс небольшую речь, после чего к всеобщей радости начался пир. В ближайшие выходные мы запланировали программу в Американском Центре в Париже, на которой Махараджа должен был впервые выступать как санньяси. Я помню, его речь была очень духовно сильной и впечатляющей. Он говорил о том, что надо безотлагательно стать сознающими Кришну и принять участие в движении санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. На этой программе было много влиятельных гостей и преданных.
Теперь, когда Индрадьюмна Свами вернулся во Францию молодым санньяси, ему и всем вокруг было ясно, что перед ним – широко открытое поле для проповеди и длинная дорога. Мы все хотели видеть Индрадьюмну Махараджа в действии, и он никого не разочаровал. Не тратя времени даром, он нашёл и купил огромный старый автобус, который брахмачари подремонтировали. Он установил в этом автобусе Шри Шри Нитай Гаура Натараджа, ставших путешествующими Божествами, и приготовился к первому летнему фестивалю на юге Франции в историческом городе Авиньон.
Они привлекли многих преданных, распространили тонны восхитительного прасада, проводили киртаны каждый день допоздна. Жизнь была такой сладкой, какой она только может быть для молодого санньяси. Успех был полным.
В свое первое путешествие Индрадьюмна Свами отправился в Южную Индию, к месту, где Господь Нрисимхадева убил Хираньякашипу. После этой поездки он стал ревностно поклоняться Господу Нрисимхадеву в форме Его Божеств.
Глубоко запечатлелись в нашей памяти также незабываемые рождественские марафоны (1977-1986), в которых участвовал Индрадьюмна Свами и которые возглавлял. Тот, кто был с ним в те дни, получил истинно неоценимый опыт. И этот опыт очень ценен и теперь, 20 лет спустя.
За эти 20 лет Его Святейшество Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами продемонстрировал высочайший уровень посвященного в орден санньясы человека, что достойно похвалы. Будучи президентом храма, он взял на себя ответственность за проект фермы Нью Майапура. Он путешествовал по всей Франции, вдохновляя преданных на распространение книг и проведение уличных харинам. Он отважился поехать на Амазонку, чтобы распространять святые имена среди индейцев. Он создал огромное поле для проповеди в Южной Африки, России и особенно в Польше, где каждый год он вместе с двумя сотнями преданных успешно проводит четырехмесячный странствующий фестиваль.
Он очень успешный проповедник и неутомимый триданди санньяси, которым наше Дживение сознания Кришны гордится и почло бы за честь носить его на своей голове, как драгоценную корону. В его замечательных учениках отражается его уникальный вкус к воспеванию святых имен и его энергия проповеди. Индрадьюмна Свами – идеальнейший санньяси во многих отношениях. Он бесстрашен, беспристрастен, прост и серьезен. Он целиком посвящает себя и концентрируется на своих проповеднических целях, он чрезвычайно добр и милостив ко всем обусловленным душам. Он сосредоточен на развитии своих взаимоотношений с Верховным Господом и прежде всего очень привязан к воспеванию святых имен Бога.

(из воспоминаний Радха чарана даса)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

20 мая 2017



Дорогие ученики, друзья и доброжелатели, спасибо всем вам за поздравления ко дню рождения. Пожалуйста, всегда вспоминайте меня в своих молитвах!

«Один пожилой преданный Кришны обратился к Нему так: «О мой дорогой Кришна, убивший Агхасуру. Тело мое в старости стало никуда не годно: речь моя медленна, голос дрожит, ум ослаб, на меня часто нападает забывчивость. Ты же, мой дорогой Господь, подобен свету луны, и единственное, о чем я жалею, что, не имея никакого вкуса к Твоему доставляющему радость сиянию, я ничуть не продвинулся в сознании Кришны». Это пример сокрушения из-за неспособности достичь желаемой цели». 
[ «Нектар преданности», глава 29 ]


Dear disciples, friends and well-wishers: Thank you all for your birthday greetings. Please always keep me in your prayers!

"One aged devotee of Krsna addressed Him in this way: 'My dear Krsna, O killer of the demon Agha, my body is now invalid due to old age. I cannot speak very fluently, my voice is faltering, my mind is not strong, and I am often attacked by forgetfulness. But, my dear Lord, You are just like the moonlight, and my only real regret is that for want of any taste for Your pleasant shining I did not advance myself in Krsna consciousness.' This statement is an instance of lamentation due to one's being unable to achieve his desired goal." [ Nectar Of Devotion, Chapter 29 ]

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/3775-2/?preview=true







23 июня 2017



Господь Нараяна Гопа Кумару:

«Добро пожаловать, добро пожаловать, милый мой мальчик! Как Я счастлив встретиться с тобой! Как давно Я хотел тебя увидеть. Друг Мой, ты прожил столько жизней, не обращая на Меня никакого внимания. Я как глупец, все пританцовывал в надежде, думая: «Вот-вот, в этой жизни, в этой, или этой он (наконец-то!) повернется ко Мне». Но, дорогой брат, Я не мог найти ни единого повода, чтобы привести тебя в Мою обитель, и лишь следовал извечному сотворенному Мною порядку. Ты не сожалел обо Мне, и размышляя над этим, Я все больше беспокоился о том, чтобы поскорее вернуть твое расположение. Так что, преступив Свой извечный свод законов, Я устроил для тебя твое нынешнее рождение. Дорогой мальчик, в этой Моей божественной обители – на излюбленных землях Говардхана – Я Сам стал твоим гуру под именем Джаянта. Сегодня ты наконец-то исполнил желание, которое Я так долго лелеял. Пожалуйста, подумай о своем и Моем счастье:  останься здесь навсегда».

[ «Шри Брихад-Бхагаватамрита» 2.4. Тексты 81-87
Перевод с санскрита на английский:  Gopiparanadhana Dasa (BBT) ]




Lord Narayana speaking to Gopa Kumara:

"Welcome, welcome, my dear boy! I am fortunate – most fortunate – to meet you here. For so long I have been eager to see you! My dear friend, you have passed many lifetimes without paying any attention to me at all. For so long hope had me dancing like a fool thinking, 'Perhaps in this lifetime, or this, or this, or this, he will finally turn his face toward me.' But I could find no pretext on which to bring you to my abode, dear brother, and still follow the timeless laws that I myself have created. You showed me no mercy and as I considered this I grew impatient, full of anxiety to receive your favor. So I transgressed my eternal code of conduct and arranged for you to take your current birth. Dear boy, in that divine district of Govardhana, my most beloved abode, I myself became your guru, known by the name Jayanta. Today you have at last fulfilled the desire I have harbored for so long. Please nourish your happiness and mine by staying here forever."

[ Sri Brhad-Bhagavatamrta 2.4 Texts 81-87. Translated by Gopiparanadhana Dasa (BBT) ]


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/l...o-gopa-kumara/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 14, глава 12

18 июля 2017, Польша_

*Та необычная песня*


Я проснулся в 3:30 утра, как только первые лучи восточно-европейского летнего солнца заглянули в окно. Я был в замешательстве. Где я? Всё в комнате казалось незнакомым. Поскольку в путешествиях я оказываюсь в разных городах и странах каждые несколько дней, такое часто случается со мной при пробуждении на новом месте. Поднявшись, я выглянул в окно, чтобы сориентироваться.

«Ах да! – сказал я тихонько, увидев преданных с багажом, прибывших на нашу базу летнего фестивального тура. – Я вернулся на Балтийское побережье Польши».

В предвкушении начала тура я быстро принял душ, оделся и вышел на улицу, окунувшись в утреннюю прохладу. Повторяя джапу, я поймал себя на том, что не могу сосредоточиться и все переживаю, как пройдет этот тур. Нам не хватило финансирования, несколько грузовиков сломалось, система электрики на нашей громадной сцене работала с перебоями, но хуже всего было то, что местные фермеры предсказывали холодное, дождливое лето.

Я решил не тратить время на пустое беспокойство. «Кришна – Верховный контролирующий, – напомнил я себе. – Он может устранить все эти препятствия в одно мгновение. Он проделывал это для нас неоднократно за эти двадцать восемь лет».

И это факт. Проповедуя и распространяя святые имена, преданный порой может с легкостью ощутить вмешательство Господа в разрешение трудных ситуаций. Один такой случай уже произошел. Только я приехал на нашу новую школьную базу, Нандини даси сообщила мне, что мы не сможем арендовать ту школу в другом городке, которую занимали многие годы: ее собрались ремонтировать. Нандини объехала все, что только можно, в поисках места, которое отвечало бы нашим требованиям: размещение трехсот преданных и наличие кухни. Времени уже было в обрез и, так и не найдя ничего подходящего, она обратилась в школу, в которой мы останавливались на время одного летнего тура 13 лет тому назад. Однако теперь арендная плата была астрономической, нам совсем не по карману. Нандини несколько дней пыталась сбить цену, и, в конце концов, снизила ее наполовину. На следующий день вся наша команда из 300 человек заехала.

Уже подписав договор, Нандини обнаружила, что нас поддерживает весь город. Какая-то женщина ей сказала: «Когда много лет тому назад вы останавливались здесь, то каждый день выходили петь на улицы. И все помнят те яркие и радостные шествия. Нам их не хватало! Пообещайте, что приехав, найдете время, чтобы снова петь в городе ту необычную песню, которую вы всё поете, поете и поете».

Ближе к полудню провели собрание преданных. Я обратил их внимание на то, что мы унаследовали от предыдущих ачарьев огромную ответственность. На протяжении многих поколений Вайшнавы в Индии развивали и структурировали сознание Кришны, чтобы в один прекрасный день оно распространилось по всему миру.

В XIX веке Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакура писал:

*«Когда же наступит тот день, когда светлокожие иностранцы приедут в Шри Майяпур-дхаму и вместе с Вайшнавами Бенгалии станут воспевать «джая Шачинандана, джая Шачинандана!»  В ближайшее время воспевание Харинама-санкиртаны распространится по всему миру. О, когда же наступит тот день, когда люди из Америки, Англии, Франции, Германии и России, взяв караталы и мриданги,  станут петь в своих городах Харе Кришна?»*  [ из «Саджджана-тошани» ]

Я обратил внимание преданных на то, что время это наступило, и мы должны поддерживать традицию и распространять святые имена в каждом городе и деревне. Это одновременно и тяжелая, и радостная обязанность. А мы особо удачливы, наш вклад – особо привлекательный: проведение фестивалей в сознании Кришны на протяжении всего лета в приморских городках Балтийского побережья.

На следующий день отправились на харинаму рекламировать первый фестиваль. Вскоре мы уже в полном восторге воспевали, шествуя по тротуарам со всеми нашими барабанами, цимбалами, трубами, стягами и флажками. Красивая, яркая, радостная и энергичная процессия киртана сильно контрастировала с холодной, не по сезону дождливой погодой и серыми тучами, зловеще нависшими над нами. Преданные ровными рядами шли сквозь толпы народа, раздавая красочные содержательные приглашения. В них цитировались слова посла Индии в Польше, вдохновляющие посетить наш фестиваль, по его мнению – «само воплощение духа индийской культуры».

Пока мы шли вперед, ко мне подбежал мальчик лет двенадцати. Глаза его были широко распахнуты от изумления.

– Индрадьюмна Свами! – воскликнул он в волнении. – Вы меня помните?

Я не знал, что ответить. Каждый год я встречаю тысячи мальчиков его возраста – я не мог его помнить. Но и не хотел его разочаровать. Так что я как-бы задумался на мгновение, надеясь, что, быть может, он освежит мне память.

– Впервые я встретил вас, когда мне было шесть месяцев, – продолжал он.

На это я уж точно не знал, что сказать.

– Вот моя фотография на маминых руках на вашем фестивале 12 лет назад.

Я глянул на картинку – и действительно, там был малыш на руках у мамы, которая стояла рядом со мной на нашем фестивальном поле.

– Замечательно! – сказал я.

Oн вытащил другое фото:

– Это я с вами на фестивале, когда мне было пять.

Я пригляделся: он был точно, старше, впрочем, как и я.

Показывая мне фото за фото, он комментировал:

– Вот здесь мы вместе, когда мне было 7, 8, 9 и 10!

– Что же, наше общение и вправду хорошо задокументировано, – улыбнулся я.

– Да, вы мой герой, – сказал он. – Я никогда не был в храме Харе Кришна и прочел только одну тоненькую книжку о Кришне. Но я хочу быть таким как вы, когда вырасту. И знаете что? Я уже давным-давно перестал есть мясо, и я не курю. Друзья говорят, что я спятил. А мне все равно.

– Я счастлив, что могу быть примером для тебя, – ответил я. – Придешь вечером на фестиваль?

– Конечно, – сказал он. – И мама возьмет с собой фотоаппарат!

Харинама прокладывала свой путь по городу, и многие люди улыбались и махали ей вслед. Я мог лишь предположить, что возможно и они знали нас, так как бывали на наших фестивалях, подобно тому парнишке, что подошел ко мне.

«Это фестивали поменяли то неприязненное отношение, что было у людей о нас несколько лет тому назад, – думал я. – Тогда католическая церковь открыто заявляла, что мы опасная секта. Теперь они не осмеливаются так говорить: уже миллионы людей прошли через фестивальные программы и хорошо нас знают. У нас бывает по 5000 человек в день, с июля месяца по август. Умножаем на 40 фестивалей за лето, потом на 28 лет, и получается поразительное число людей, которые соприкоснулись с нами в самом что ни на есть позитивном ключе».

Улыбаясь, я размышлял: «Именно церковь бесстрашно свергла коммунизм в этой стране, но они не смогли повергнуть нас». Мне вспомнился стих из «Бхагавад-гиты»:

*«Где бы ни находился Кришна, повелитель всех йогов и мистиков, и где бы ни находился Арджуна, непревзойденный лучник, там всегда будет изобилие, победа, необычайная сила и нравственность».* [ Бхагавад-гита, 18.78 ]

Поведанные 5000 лет тому назад, слова Господа в Бхагавад-гите при правильном их применении остаются актуальными и в наши дни. Абсолютная Истина значима во все времена: минувшие, настоящие и будущие.

Спустя несколько часов, уставшие, но очень довольные, мы направились к нашей площадке неподалеку от берега. Фестиваль только-только начинался, а все триста мест у сцены были уже заняты. Еще несколько сотен людей прогуливались по территории: одни были в ресторане, другие смотрели представление фокусника или кукольный спектакль, участвовали в уроках по йоге или кулинарному искусству, сидели в палатке «Вопросы – ответы» или где разукрашивают лица. Всё было на высшем уровне, привлекательно,  профессионально. Преданные, участвовавшие в харинаме, быстро заняли свои места на сцене, в палатках и ресторане. Все 300 преданных были полностью задействованы.

Прогуливаясь и следя за происходящим на территории, я по ходу подбирал и отправлял в мусорные контейнеры обрывки бумаги, какие-то тряпки и все такое. В скором времени началась первая наша театральная постановка – обновленный вариант прошлогоднего спектакля «Кришна во Вриндаване». Преданные месяцами упорно трудились над ним, и в конце представления труды их были сполна вознаграждены громкими аплодисментами зрителей.

Подошел черед моей лекции. Я поднимался по ступеням на сцену, размышляя о том, что я читаю вводные лекции на нашей летней сцене вот уже 28 лет. Я думал, как бы сделать более интересной и свежей вводную лекцию – для тех, кто приходит сюда из года в год.

Начав говорить, я обратил внимание на четверых молодых людей лет двадцати с небольшим, не проявлявших никакого уважения к моим словам. Они начали ерничать, имитируя меня и подшучивая над выступлением. Это меня отвлекало, и тогда я сделал то, что часто делаю в подобных ситуациях: перевел внимание на того из слушателей, кто был внимателен и выказывал интерес. Время от времени я поглядывал на нарушителей спокойствия. Их продолжавшиеся выходки только усиливали мою решимость представить возвышенное учение «Гиты», используя убедительные примеры, аналогии и стихи. Тут произошло нечто удивительное. Где-то в середине лекции, посмотрев в их сторону, я увидел, что парни слушали с нескрываемым интересом. Я подумал, что это, быть может, очередная их выходка, но спустя какое-то время заметил, что они кивали головами, соглашаясь с тем, что я говорю. В конце лекции они аплодировали вместе с остальными.

«Мощная философия», – думал я, спускаясь по ступенькам, чтобы подписывать экземпляры «Бхагавад-гиты», которые я вдохновлял людей приобрести в своей речи.

В очереди ожидавших оказался старик, с новой «Бхагавад-гитой» в руке. Также он держал маленькое издание «Бхагавад-гиты» в переводе и с комментариями моего духовного брата Ранчора даса из Англии. Мы предлагаем его простую и легкую для восприятия польскую версию как дополнение к переводу «Бхагавад-гиты» Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы люди сначала прочли ее и лучше усвоили «Бхагавад-гиту как она есть».

– Могли бы подписать мне книги? – спросил он.

Я начал подписывать, и он сказал:

– Хотелось бы поблагодарить вас за выступление. За все свои восемьдесят лет я ни разу не слышал, чтобы духовное знание излагали так ясно и логично, как это сделали вы.

– Благодарю вас, – ответил я. – Я научился всему у своего духовного учителя, который перевел книгу большего размера, которую вы держите, и написал комментарии к ней. Духовная жизнь также логична.

Крепко прижимая книгу к груди, он сказал:

– Да, не терпится поскорее ее прочесть.

Отметив его безупречный внешний вид, я поинтересовался, кто он по профессии.

– Я на пенсии, – был его скупой ответ.

– А кем вы были, когда работали?

– Политиком, – ответил он весьма неохотно.

– О… а что представляет собой эта работа? – спросил я, надеясь вовлечь его в разговор и рассказать ему о сознании Кришны больше.

– Вы не захотели бы знать, – ответил он. – Давайте не будем об этом. Просто продолжайте делать то, что делаете. Вы можете сделать мир лучше. Я это всерьез говорю.

Он удалился, и я заметил, как оживленно переговариваются люди в очереди.

– Знаете, кто это был? – спросил следующий подошедший за автографом.

– Нет, не знаю, – ответил я.

Он почтительно произнес какое-то имя и немного удивился отсутствием реакции с моей стороны – я никогда раньше не слышал это имя. Тем не менее, мне было очень приятно, что важный политический деятель купил «Бхагавад-гиту».

В очереди было человек двенадцать с «Бхагавад-гитами» в руках. Я сидел и подписывал книгу за книгой, практически не поднимая глаз. Когда подошел черед последнего, я встал и взглянул на него, собираясь спросить, понравилось ли ему представление. И узнал в нем одного из тех парней, что потешались надо мной во время лекции. Он чуть склонил голову и, глядя на меня, мягко сказал:

– Простите.

– Без проблем, – ответил я. – Давай твою книгу. С удовольствием ее подпишу.

И я крепко пожал ему руку, попросив прийти и завтра.

– Непременно, – сказал он. – Во сколько вы будете выступать?

Я ответил  с улыбкой:

– На том же месте, в тот же час.

Подписав книги, я отправился присесть на одну из скамеек в последнем ряду у сцены. Тут же подошла женщина лет сорока.

– Можно вас на минуту? – спросила она. – Не хотелось бы занимать много вашего времени.

– Конечно, – ответил я.

– Просто хотела поблагодарить вас за лекцию. Она в буквальном смысле спасла мне жизнь.

– Спасла вам жизнь? – переспросил я, думая, что, наверное, она говорит иносказательно.

– Да, – сказала она. – Два года назад мой единственный ребенок, шестнадцатилетний сын, погиб в автокатастрофе, лобовое столкновение. Я была опустошена. Из-за этого отношения с мужем стали быстро ухудшаться. Ругань, ссоры – в итоге расстались. Полгода назад мы развелись. Я была так расстроена, что не могла сосредоточиться на работе, и несколько месяцев назад потеряла и ее. Друзья меня не выдерживали и один за другим оставляли. Я никак не могла во всем этом разобраться. Постоянно думала: «Почему все это со мной происходит?»

Она сделала паузу и продолжала:

– Казалось, не было смысла жить. На прошлой неделе приехала на побережье, думая покончить жизнь самоубийством.

– Как жаль это слышать, – сказал я сочувственно.

– Но сегодня я шла по набережной мимо фестиваля – а вы только поднялись на сцену, чтобы дать лекцию. Было очевидно, что это духовное мероприятие, я решила присесть и послушать, в надежде как-то утешить свою скорбь. Но кроме утешения нашла ответ на свой вопрос, почему жизнь пошла под откос. Ваше ясное и логичное объяснение кармы привело меня в чувство. Мы получаем плоды наших прошлых поступков. Но главное, вы предложили альтернативу моим страданиям. Ваше описание духовного мира было убедительно: я тотчас осознала, что возвращение туда – вот настоящее решение моих проблем. Собираюсь пойти и купить теперь «Бхагавад-гиту». Я лишь прошу, чтобы мне можно было оставаться с вами на связи.

Она помолчала мгновение и заключила:

– Благодарю, что спасли мне жизнь и, главное, дали новую.

Это было испытанием на смирение, и я молча поблагодарил Шрилу Прабхупаду, что он спас всех нас.

Тут подскочил начальник нашей охранной команды, воскликнув:

– Шрила Гурудева, будьте начеку! На территории большой крепкий мужчина, расспрашивает, где гуру. Подходил к нескольким нашим. Сейчас заглядывает во все палатки. Не беспокойтесь, мы рядом, если что.

Внезапно метрах в десяти от меня показался здоровенный мускулистый дядя, одетый в шорты и футболку, вскричал: «Махараджа!» и, вовсю улыбаясь, бросился ко мне. Не успели охранники вмешаться, как он приподнял меня и закачал, приговаривая: «Я так по тебе скучал!»

Поставив меня на землю, он продолжил:

– Ты меня помнишь? Вудсток-1997, в Жарах, в Польше. Я дал тебе напрокат свой фургон для перевозки оборудования на поле.

Я вспомнил.

– A! – сказал я. – Мы тогда еще несколько часов проговорили «за жизнь».

– В моем городе все скучают по вам, ребята, – сказал он более приглушенно. – Народ всё еще обсуждает те песенные тусовки, которые вы изо дня в день устраивали на нашем рынке. Они же были сверхъестественны!

– Да, – повторил я, – сверхъестественны.

– Приехал на побережье в отпуск, – он продолжал, – и сегодня утром на пляже получаю приглашение к вам. Подумал «Может быть, и Махараджа там будет» – и ты здесь! Я просто счастлив – снова тебя повидать!

– И я счастлив видеть тебя, – сказал я, хлопнув его руку.

Тут он приостановился и произнес:

– Нет, серьезно, Махараджа, когда вы со своей командой вернетесь в Жары и споете нам на рынке ту необычную песню? Вот это было бы для всех нас счастье.


*********************

три бхувана каманийе гаура чандре ватирне
патита йавана муркхах сарватха спхотайантах
иха джагати самаста нама санкиртанарта
вайам апи ча кртартхах кришна намашрайад бхох

*«Когда Гаурачандра, кого красивее не сыщешь в трех мирах, явился во Вселенной, все души падшие воздели руки к небесам, святые имена взволнованно запели вместе. Мы также были полностью довольны, приняв прибежище тех же имён Шри Кришны. О мой Господь!»*

[ Шри Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа, «Сушлока-шатакам» – сто прекрасных стихов, сложенных во славу Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, текст 44 ]



На английском – http://www.dandavats.com/?p=48696

На сайте - Дневник странствующего монаха. Том 14, глава 12

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вскоре мы уже в полном восторге воспевали, шествуя по тротуарам со всеми нашими барабанами, цимбалами, трубами, стягами и флажками.


Цимбалы — струнный ударный музыкальный инструмент, который представляет собой трапециевидную деку с натянутыми струнами.

Очевидно, в оригинале имелись в виду не цимбалы, а караталы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 14, глава 13

23 июля 2017, Польша_

*Ведь не пройти той же дорогой дважды*



Я знаю, что пружина моих биологических часов постепенно раскручивается. Бесполезно это отрицать. Это реальность. Мало того, что мне уже под семьдесят - я перенес две смертельные схватки с раком. Вероятность рецидива остается, и я ценю каждое мгновение на вес золота. Годы, что я провел, тренируясь в сознании Кришны, подготовили меня к приходу старости и болезней и приучили не скорбеть по их поводу. Более того, симптомы старости стали для меня мощным стимулом улучшать качество воспевания - главной деятельности в сознании Кришны - как в личной садхане, так и на людях. Как никогда прежде я осознаю, насколько мне повезло служить миссии моего духовного учителя и, как следствие, замечаю за собой, что, повторяя джапу, сосредотачиваю на каждом слоге маха-мантры все свое внимание. Я также вкладываю свое сердце и душу в воспевание на улицах разных городов по миру.

Десятилетия сменяют друг друга – и с ними приходит ощущение безотлагательности. Количество лет, которое мне осталось прожить, скорее всего, будет числом однозначным, а не двузначным. Так что каждое утро, просыпаясь, я благодарю Шрилу Прабхупаду за возможность представлять - и преданным, которых я обучаю, и людям, которых встречаю -  нашу величайшую* преемственность духовных учителей.

Мы отправились рекламировать шестую по счету фестивальную программу (в городе Мендзыздрое на Балтийском побережье Польши), и я с радостью присоединился к поющей группе харинамы. Пока ответственная за монтаж сцены и тентов команда устанавливала их на лужайке главного городского парка, всего в нескольких метрах от переполненного пляжа - семьдесят преданных стали спускаться к песку. Мы прошли мимо троих одетых в черные кожаные куртки потертых мужчин с татуировками, слезавших со своих мотоциклов. Один из них сделал в нашу сторону угрожающий жест и непристойно выругался, двое других прошлись немного за харинамой, издеваясь над нами.

- Не смотрите в их сторону, - сказал я преданным. - Просто продолжайте идти. Ничто и никто не в праве ослабить наш энтузиазм.

Спустившись на пляж, мы стали петь, танцевать и раздавать красочные приглашения. Как всегда, люди были счастливы видеть нас, улыбались и махали в ответ. Было очевидно, что многие из них бывали на наших фестивали раньше.

Одна девчушка, когда мы проходили мимо, подскочила с места и взволнованно спросила свою маму:

- Мамочка, если я заговорю с ними, они меня поймут?

- С ними надо говорить на Харе Кришна, - отвечает мама.

- Это как на французском или немецком? - спрашивает девочка.

- Совершенно верно, - серьезно говорит мама. - Придется тебе учить Харе Кришна.

Наша процессия шла по многолюдному пляжу, и тысячи приглашений разлетались направо и налево. Большинство людей брали их, улыбаясь или обмениваясь с нами рукопожатиями, но одна женщина сердито прикрикнула на своего сына, когда тот взял пригласительный.

- Дай мне сюда! -  вскрикнула она. - Это опасные люди.

- Опасные? - переспросил он недоуменно, отводя от нее приглашение подальше. - Они красиво одеты, они поют и танцуют, они улыбаются и приветствуют всех. Что это в них опасного?

- Опасные и все тут! - громко заявила мать. - Все это знают.

- Да все машут им в ответ, - сказал мальчик, - и все улыбаются. Вон кто-то книги у них покупает. Вроде никто не считает их опасными, кроме тебя.

- Ты должен меня слушать! - прикрикнула она. - Выкинь в море.

- Эх, мама.., – протянул мальчик и покачал головой. Она отвернулась. Он улыбнулся мне и сунул приглашение в карман.

Мы шли по пляжу и пели уже около часа. В одном из самых переполненных мест остановились. Я немного рассказал собравшимся вокруг людям о фестивале, а также объяснил, почему мы поем. Они внимательно слушали, хлопали, где надо, и одобрительно кивали. Я подумал: «В древней Индии набожные люди пошли бы в храм или ашрам, чтобы услышать ведическое знание из уст садху или священнослужителя. А я тут в Восточной Европе посреди пляжа делюсь той же самой Абсолютной Истиной с загорающими людьми в купальных костюмах, многие из которых при этом держат банку пива. И они еще аплодируют и соглашаются со многими моими словами! Невероятная милость Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху».

Я закончил говорить, и несколько преданных пошли в толпу, предлагая книги Шрилы Прабхупады.  Я улыбался, глядя на заинтересованных людей, приобретавших наши книги. Киртан и философия тронули их сердца. Отметил одну женщину в окружении по меньшей мере шестерых детей. Она сомневалась, покупать ей книгу или нет и, в конце концов, помотала головой. Мы двинулись дальше.

Полчаса спустя один из ее сыновей догнал нас.

- Мама все-таки решила купить книгу, - выговорил он, запыхавшись. - Вот деньги.

Он взял «Бхагавад-гиту» и, все еще пытаясь отдышаться, продолжил:

- Мама сказала, что вы ушли слишком далеко, и если бы один из нас даже побежал, то не догнал бы вас. Мы так боялись вас упустить, что…

Он показал рукой на пляж. Его братья и сестры выстроились метрах в пятидесяти друг от друга, как эстафетная команда.

- Вот как она хочет эту книгу! - пояснив, он побежал и передал книгу брату, который, в свою очередь, пробежал следующие пятьдесят метров и отдал книгу сестре. Девочка растворилась в толпе, и явно нашла там следующего своего брата или сестру, а первые двое братьев шли обратно по берегу уже не спеша.

Мы пели на протяжении уже нескольких часов. Преданные подпрыгивали и кружились между людьми, пока те купались, загорали и ели мороженое. Одни преданные размахивали цветными флагами и вымпелами, другие раздавали вкусное печенье. Все находившиеся в пределах слышимости киртана восхищенно смотрели на нас. И тут я увидел троих байкеров. Скинув свои кожаные одежды, они расслаблялись на песочке в плавках.

«О-о, - подумал я. - Приближаются проблемы».

Но к моему изумлению, и они стали танцевать с нами, смеясь и пытаясь повторить мантру. Я, было, решил, что они издеваются, но нет, они явно сами получали от этого удовольствие. Ведущий киртана хотел было уже закончить петь, но я прокричал ему на ухо: «Продолжай! Не останавливайся!» Он посмотрел на меня вопросительно, будто говоря: «Да я совсем выдохся!» Он вел киртан уже более двух часов.

Я покачал головой:

- Продолжай, пока не скажу остановиться.

Святые имена растопили сердца мужчин, которые совсем недавно вели себя так непочтительно. Они всё танцевали - а я улыбался всё шире и шире. Наконец, они повалились от изнеможения на песок, и я показал жестом в равной степени уставшему ведущему киртана, что он может остановиться. Мы пошли дальше, и когда я оглянулся, то один из байкеров улыбнулся и поднял вверх большой палец в знак одобрения. Мне же вспомнился один из моих любимых стихов, написанных Сарвабхаумой Бхаттачарьей:

*«C тех пор как Гауранга, сама святая форма любви к Шри Кришне, стал раздавать Свои дары из премы**, все -  грешники, аскеты, пьяницы, бандиты, негодяи, воры - вдруг стали столь признательны Ему, что отвергли наслажденье чувств, как будто это яд смертельный, и в опьяненьи громко пели святые имена Шри Кришны, пока без сил не потонули в волнах океана Кришна-премы».* [ Сушлока-шатакам, текст 49 ]

Когда мы вернулись на территорию фестиваля, команда монтажников наносила последние штрихи на сцене и в тентах. Группа харинамы с трудом нашла время, чтобы успеть почтить прасадам, пока места у сцены не начали заполняться зрителями. Я видел, как преданные торопились приступить к своему служению.

«Они настоящие бойцы, - думал я. - Ежедневно на харинаме по пять часов, потом еще пять часов служения на фестивале: и на сцене, и в ресторане, и на выставках. И так два месяца без остановки. Освобождение им гарантировано!»

джалпанти хари намани
чайтанйа гьяна рупатах
бхаджанти ваишнаван йе ту
те гаччханти харех падам
*«Кто воспевают имена Хари, при этом постигая знанье и следуя порядкам, что передал Чайтанья, а также те, кто поклоняются Вайшнавам - те непременно вступят в обитель Шри Хари».* [ «Сушлока-шатакам», текст 80]

Лишь только я присел посмотреть первую часть представления на сцене, как на территорию на велосипеде въехал молодой человек. Попетляв какое-то время среди толпы, он остановился напротив меня.

- Учитель, учитель, - обратился  он, - я вернулся! Проехал двести километров, чтобы попасть сюда. Вы же меня помните?

- Помню, - сказал я, улыбнувшись. - Мы встречаемся на этом самом месте в этом городе каждое лето.

- Точно, - ответил он. – Вы же знаете, почему я приезжаю. Один вечер, проведенный с вами, помогает мне весь оставшийся год. Серьезно. Представление, пение, ваши счастливые улыбающиеся лица - этого достаточно для того, чтобы у меня появились силы перенести все испытания жизни. Потому что я знаю - всеблагой Господь со мной.

- Удивительно, - сказал я.

- А вы не забыли, - с хитрецой произнес он, - об очередной вашей особой ежегодной милости ко мне, учитель?

Мне пришлось напрячься.

- Об угощении! - воскликнул он. - Я ведь человек бедный, потому и на велосипеде. Не могу купить даже билет на автобус! Представьте, как я голоден.

Улыбнувшись и взяв его за руку, я отравился с ним в ресторан.

- Этому моему другу я лично разрешаю есть всё, что он хочет и сколько хочет, - сказал я преданной на кассе.

На другой стороне ресторанной палатки я увидел крупного мужчину со шрамами и синяками на лице. И узнал в нем еще одного необычного ветерана наших фестивалей.

Подойдя поближе, тот сказал:

- Я месяцами жду возможности поговорить с вами, на календаре подсчитываю, сколько же осталось до приезда фестиваля в город. Жизнь у меня все такая же трудная, едва свожу концы с концами. Стараюсь следовать вашему совету отнестись более серьезно к духовной жизни, но в последнее время дела идут совсем плохо. Только и думаю, что о своих бедах. Знаете, они ведь конфисковали мой дом.

Он разрыдался.

- Давайте поговорим на свежем воздухе, - предложил я.

- Такая вот жизнь... ни жене, ни детям не в радость, - сказал он, когда мы вышли из ресторана. - Сплошная борьба за существование. В один прекрасный день я сдался. Решил повеситься на дереве у дороги, да проезжавший мимо мотоциклист остановился и перерезал веревку.

- Жаль это слышать, - сказал я. - Помните, что я говорил вам в прошлом году?

- Да, помню, - тихо ответил он. - Вы говорили, что все мы страдаем или наслаждаемся из-за своих прошлых дел. И что мы должны переносить печали и радости так же, как терпим смену времен года.

- Да, - сказал я.

- Еще что в трудные времена надо искать прибежище у Бога. И если жена у меня набожная католичка, я должен ходить с ней в церковь и просить Бога о руководстве.

- И вы это делаете? - спросил я.

- Вообще-то, нет, - ответил он, сконфузившись.

- Но если вы не слушаете  моего совета, что я могу поделать? - спросил я. - Это в ваших собственных интересах.

- Да, - сказал он. - Пришло время стать серьезным и делать, что вы говорите. Я обещаю начать ходить в костел. Еще раз, как звучит молитва, которую вы тогда сказали мне повторять?

Я написал Харе Кришна мантру и отдал ему.

- Это имена Бога, - сказал я. - Самая могущественная молитва для нашей эпохи.

- А это ничего, если я буду произносить их в костеле? - спросил он.

- Почему бы нет, - ответил я. - Это воззвание к Господу всех религий.

Когда мы прощались, он протянул мне пачку злотых.

- Я не могу их взять, - сказал я.

- Нет, пожалуйста! - настаивал он. - Я зарабатываю их по выходным в кулачных боях. Отсюда у меня все эти синяки и шрамы. Каждый год откладываю часть денег для вас. Прошу, пожалуйста, возьмите.

Я взял деньги с намерением передать их на распространение книг Шрилы Прабхупады.

Подошло время моей лекции. Я отправился к сцене, и сердце мое было полностью удовлетворено еще одним днем служения Господу.


****************************

*«Я думаю пройти по миру лишь однажды. Поэтому буду делать прямо сейчас все то хорошее, что только могу и выкажу любому встречному всю доброту, что только могу выказать. Да не отложу я ничего и не пренебрегу ничем, ведь не пройти мне той же дорогой дважды».*

[ Стивен Греллет, миссионер-квакер (1773-1855) ]


_______________

* в оригинале «our august succession» – «нашу августейшую преемственность» (прим. ред.)

** према (санскр.) – любовь к Кришне (прим. ред.)


На английском – http://www.dandavats.com/?p=48925

На сайте - Дневник странствующего монаха. Том 14

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Несмотря на то, что описанные роли совершенно чужды мне, все равно - огромное спасибо за переводы! Было интересно и приятно почитать  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

25 июля 2017 

*Джапа Господа Чайтаньи* 

ro-i ro-ijape gora krsna-nama-madhu
amiyajharaye yena vimala vidhu

"Weeping and weeping, Lord Gaura chants japa. He
tastes the nectar of Krishna’s name, which is like
nectar dripping from a spotless moon."

siva vidhi nahi pay ay dr a pade bhaji
taru-tale baithala saba sang a teji

"Even Shiva and Brahma cannot approach to
worship his feet. Leaving all companions, He sits
alone under a tree."

chadiya sakala sukha bhela asakati
sata-kumbha kalevara bhava vibhuti

"Shunning all pleasures, He became a materially
disinterested ascetic. His body of seven cubits is filled
with a great treasure of ecstatic spiritual love."

dekhiya sakala loka anuksana kande
vasudeva ghosa hiya thira nahi bandhe

"Seeing him, everyone continuously weeps. Now
Vasudev Ghosh’s heart cannot be peaceful."

[ Sri Krishna Kathamrita Bindhi - Issue 404 - Jagadbandhu Bhadra. 
Gaura-pada-tarahgini. Sri Gauranga Press. Calcutta. 1931. Page 314 ]

https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...09780563733765









26 июля 2017 

*Жажду увидать Вриндаван* 

Посреди всепоглощающего служения на иностранных берегах мой разум всё  возвращается домой, 
во Вриндаван, вечную обитель любви и счастья...

«Жажду увидать Вриндаван, немыслимая красота которого
над красотой несчетных тысяч Купидонов верх одерживает,
который голубоватым и золотым сиянием ярким озарен,
который в океан вечных любовных игр погружен».

[ Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати, Шри Вриндаван-Махимамрита, Первая шатака, текст 20 ]



https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...09787093176997

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 14, глава 14

31 июля 2017, Польша_

*В одном ряду*




В последний день первой половины нашего летнего тура я проснулся в радостном расположении духа. Несмотря на плохую, не по сезону, погоду, все двадцать четыре фестивальные программы, уже проведенные нами на Балтийском побережье Польши, были успешными. Всё пока что складывалось благополучно. Тем не менее, я подумал об изменчивой природе этого мира и словах Шрилы Прабхупады ученику: «Когда угодно может произойти всё, что угодно». Но, отбросив эти мысли, вернулся к радостной действительности: сегодня намечался последний фестиваль перед сборами и переездом на другую нашу базу, на грандиозный фестиваль Вудсток. Готовясь к своему служению, я вспомнил цитату, привлекшую накануне мое внимание:


Что счастье полноценной жизни есть?
Довольным быть своим уменьем,
По данному тебе пути с готовностью ступать,
Благодарить за то, что минуло, ловить мгновенье,
Приблизившейся смерти - и не страшиться, и не призывать.

[ Марк Валерий Марциал, римский поэт (41-102 н.э.) ]


Утром, встретившись на собрании со всеми преданными, я поблагодарил их за стойкость в служении, проявленную за последний месяц. Но и напомнил о трудностях, которые еще предстояло преодолеть. Физически преданные явно устали - но глаза их светились из-за их твердой решимости продолжать. Как же люблю я этих преданных!

Позже отправились на харинаму, рекламировать фестиваль. Пляж в Устроние-Морские был забит до отказа: и одному человеку было негде ступить, что уж говорить о стопах семидесяти пяти танцующих преданных!

- Идите ближе к воде! - крикнул я им.

Но и там каждый дюйм песка был занят отдыхающими. Не оставалось ничего другого, как зайти в море и идти по плещущим волнам, по щиколотку в воде.

- Вода ледяная! - воскликнул один преданный.

- Это Балтийское море, - крикнул я в ответ, - не Тихий океан! Ступай, ступай вперед - скоро привыкнешь.

Наверное, мы смешно смотрелись со стороны, когда шагали вот так по воде, по мокрому песку, пытаясь удержать равновесие и при этом петь и играть на музыкальных инструментах. Но люди явно нам симпатизировали: они выходили из воды, уступали дорогу и подбадривали нас. Какие-то женщины даже встали и захлопали, скандируя «Браво! Браво!»

Тут на противоположной стороне пляжа показалась большая группа христиан. Они шли по направлению к нам с гитарами и своими хоругвями и пели славу Иисусу Христу! Я был поражен. За все годы харинам на пляжах Балтийского моря никогда еще я не видел поющих, подобно нам, христиан. Когда они поравнялись с нами, я улыбнулся, но шедший рядом со мной преданный высказался пренебрежительно.

- Нет-нет, - сказал я. - не говори так. Чем отличается их деятельность от нашей? Ничем. И та, и другая во славу Господа. И еще, говорится: «Подражание - высшая форма лести».

Улыбаясь, я помахал нескольким монахиням, сопровождавшим процессию поющих - они улыбнулись и помахали в ответ. На преданного рядом со мной это не произвело особого впечатления. Я посмотрел на него и процитировал слова Альберта Швейцера: 

«Этот мир не принадлежит тебе одному. Здесь живут и твои братья».

Дальше по берегу, когда я остановил процессию киртана, человек двадцать отдыхающих спонтанно присоединились к нам и стали танцевать. Такое происходит каждый раз. Я не перестаю удивляться тому, с каким самозабвением танцуют с нами люди на польских пляжах. Самое логичное тому объяснение – это мгновенно очищающая сила святых имен. Святые имена столь могущественны, что тотчас превращают самое обыкновенное место в трансцендентную обитель.


*«И все благодатные реки – Шри Ганга, Сарасвати, Ямуна, Годавари - и все места святые есть там, где возглашают катху о Бхагаване**, о непогрешимом, Ачьюте».*

[ Шрила Рупа Госвами, Падьявали, текст 44 ]

Киртан уже снижал обороты, и я обратил внимание на распространительницу книг, которая предлагала «Бхагавад-гиту» семейной паре в нескольких метрах от меня. Увы, книга их не заинтересовала, но тут одна из их дочерей, девушка лет шестнадцати, выхватила ее и крепко прижала к груди. Когда мать попыталась отобрать книгу у дочери, та принялась отбиваться и гримасничать. Она явно хотела получить ее. Посовещавшись с мужем, женщина, в конце концов, купила ей книгу. Как только мы тронулись дальше, я  поинтересовался у преданной, продавшей книгу:

- Что это там было?

- Родители не заинтересовались, а вот девушка - да, - ответила та. - Ее поразили картинки в «Гите», и она прочла несколько стихов, пока я показывала их родителям. Я удивилась, когда она выхватила у меня книгу. Родители извинились, объяснив, что дочка глухонемая. Она не может слышать и говорить - но за такое короткое знакомство с книгой что-то в ней срезонировало, и она ни в какую не хотела с ней расставаться! Так что родители сдались и купили ей книгу.

Я оглянулся посмотреть на эту семью. Мама и папа купались в море - а дочь сидела на пляже, полностью погруженная в чтение «Гиты».

Наш трехчасовой киртан завершился, и видно было, что преданные устали. Не столько от того, что шагали по мягкому песку, по воде, сколько от двадцати четырех предыдущих харинам и двадцати четырех фестивалей!

Когда мы вернулись на территорию фестиваля раньше обычного, Нандини подошла ко мне, явно чувствуя облегчение.

- Шрила Гурудева, вас уже ждут гости. Вот, ушли с пляжа, зашли в отели, переоделись и уже здесь. - Она показала рукой на небольшую группу людей на скамейках перед сценой.

Я замешкался на мгновение, подумав:  «А я ведь устал». Но потом напомнил себе, что эти люди ищут общения с преданными, и сомнения улетучились.

- Хорошо, дай мне десять минут. Нет грешникам покоя*, - пошутил я.

- Каким грешникам? - не поняла Нандини.

- Неважно, - ответил я. - Вернусь через десять минут.

Я пошел в тенистое местечко подальше от палаток и прилег на траву. Спустя десять минут, освежив холодной водой лицо, отправился к тем людям, что хотели со мной поговорить.

- Здравствуйте, меня зовут Кинга, - сказала девушка двадцати с небольшим лет. - Могли бы подписать мне «Бхагавад-гиту»? Купила ее сегодня на пляже.

- Конечно, - отвечаю. - Ты первый раз на нашем фестивале?

- Да, - говорит она. - Но я всё о вас знаю.

- Правда? - слегка удивился я. - И как же ты всё о нас узнала?

- Нет, я не имела в виду, что всё знаю обо всем этом, - произнесла она, обводя рукой фестивальное поле. - Я имела в виду, я знаю всё о ВАС, - и она показала на меня.

Я озадачился.

- Знаешь всё обо мне?

- Да, - сказала она. - Два года тому назад я была в глубокой депрессии. Ходила к профессиональным психологам, но безрезультатно - я погружалась всё глубже и глубже. Однажды ночью, отчаявшись, я набрала в поисковике слово «счастье». Можете себе представить, сколько выпало разных ссылок! Решив рискнуть, я кликнула на ту, что гласила «Повторяй Харе Кришна и будь счастлив», и она привела меня к Движению Харе Кришна. Спустя полчаса я уже пролистывала вашу страничку на Фейсбуке. Не спала всю ночь, читала ваши посты, смотрела фотоальбомы и видео. То, как вы пели Харе Кришна, подействовало на меня успокаивающе. Через несколько дней я уже не могла без этой песни заснуть.

И я многое узнала о вашем духовном учителе, Свами Прабхупаде. Когда я прочла о том, через сколько трудностей он прошел, чтобы принести учение Кришны на Запад, то все мои проблемы показались мне такими пустяковыми. Я начала повторять Харе Кришна и читать книги Харе Кришна он-лайн. Постепенно депрессия прошла, и сейчас я всё время чувствую себя счастливой. Врачи даже поверить не могут. И я не пропускаю ни одного вашего поста на Фейсбуке.

В общем, я сказала маме, что хотела бы встретиться с вами лично, и мы подгадали отпуска под ваш фестиваль. Мне так не терпится, чтобы он поскорее начался. Когда вы будете петь?

- Ближе к концу представления, - сказал я, немного смущенный, протягивая ей подписанный экземпляр «Бхагавад-гиты».

- Вы не представляете, как много вы значите для меня, - сказала она. - Если бы не вы, то я, наверное, была бы уже мертва.

Я онемел. Только лишь кивнул и помолился Шриле Прабхупаде о том, чтобы быть его достойным представителем.

Следующей была женщина, которая показалась мне знакомой. Рядом с ней был ее муж.

- Очень рада снова вас видеть! - сказала она, энергично пожимая мне руку. - Вы меня помните? Два дня назад, в Ревале, после лекции вы подарили мне свою гирлянду. И еще «Бхагавад-гиту».

- Ах, да, - ответил я. - Помню. Я всегда после выступления отдаю гирлянду и «Бхагавад-гиту» кому-нибудь из зрителей.

- Честно сказать, - продолжала она, - мне было совсем не интересно. Я толком и не слушала вашу речь, ждала следующего номера программы. Но меня тронула ваша доброта, и вчера я взяла с собой книгу на пляж. Короче говоря, я не могла от нее оторваться, читала и вчера, и сегодня весь день напролет. В ней все настолько логично. Сегодня притащила сюда своего мужа. Он инженер-химик, и я уверена, что он поймет вашу философию. Хотя в книге говорится, что для осознания этих вещей нужна помощь духовного учителя.

- Вы быстро схватываете, - сказал я с улыбкой, подписывая экземпляр «Бхагавад-гиты», данный ей два дня назад.

- Дома поставим эту книгу сразу за Библией, - сказала она.

«Последовательность верная!» - подумал я.

Следующей была статная, хорошо одетая дама. Она подошла вместе с дочерью и протянула мне старую зачитанную «Бхагавад-гиту».

- Добро пожаловать на фестиваль, - сказал я, кивнув.

- Спасибо, - ответила она. - Мы приходим на фестиваль уже шестнадцать лет. Дочке было два годика, когда пришли впервые.

- Да, мы его любим, - сказала девушка. - У нас по всему дому фотографии с фестиваля. Все время крутим вашу музыку и «Бхагавад-гиту» читаем. Принесли ее сегодня вам подписать. Раньше приходили с бабушкой, но вот уже три года она не может, совсем старенькая стала.

- О, жаль это слышать, - посочувствовал я.

- Нет-нет, все в порядке, - сказала дама. - Мы звоним ей и, пока сидим и смотрим программу, держим телефон повыше, чтобы звук был четче. Она полностью прослушала все представления за те годы, что не смогла прийти.

- Мы с мамой меняемся, держим телефон по очереди, а то шоу длится пять часов, и руки затекают, - сказала дочка, смеясь. - Больше всего бабушка любит ваше пение в конце. Мы многие ваши песни записали. Бабуля не уснет, не послушав, как вы поете!

Подписав еще пару книг, я отправился к фургону освежиться и подготовиться к фестивалю. Шагая, я прокручивал в уме радостные утренние мысли.

«А ведь и правда всё хорошо складывается», - решил я.

И в тот же миг одна девушка-преданная бросилась бежать ко мне, крича в истерике:

- Гурудева, Гурудева! Мне позвонили из дома, мама только что умерла! От внезапного сердечного приступа!

Она рухнула передо мной, подбежали ее подруги и стали ее успокаивать. Я вспомнил пророческие слова Шрилы Прабхупады: «Всё, что угодно, может случиться, когда угодно».

В такие моменты можно лишь предложить слова утешения скорбящему. Не время это для философии.

- Простите, что плачу, - сказала девушка.

- Плачь, плачь, - ответил я. - Мы всё понимаем. И мы здесь для тебя.

Спустя десять минут она попросила:

- Гурудева, пожалуйста, скажите мне какие-нибудь мудрые слова.

Я процитировал Библию:

*«Всему своё время, и время всякой вещи под небом:
Время рождаться, и время умирать; время насаждать, и время вырывать посаженное;
Время убивать, и время врачевать; время разрушать, и время строить;
Время плакать, и время смеяться; время сетовать, и время плясать».*

[ Экклезиаст 3:1 ]

Какое-то время я мягко говорил с ней, поясняя слова Экклезиаста, и она мало-помалу успокоилась.

- Можно рассказать вам мамину историю? - спросила она.

- Да, расскажи, - ответил я.

- Двадцать лет тому назад мама работала в аэропорту Екатеринбурга, в России. Как-то вы прилетели из Москвы, вас встречала целая толпа преданных. Вам надели прекрасную благоухающую цветочную гирлянду - она доходила вам до колен. Преданные сопровождали вас к выходу из терминала. А мама никогда раньше не видела их и стояла у дверей офиса, восхищенная. Заметив ее, вы подошли и надели ей гирлянду. Потом пошли, как ни в чем не бывало, дальше с группой киртана.

Этот ваш жест тронул маму до глубины души. Так что гирлянда все это время висела у нее в офисе, пока в прошлом году мама не вышла на пенсию. Я, помнится, видела эту гирлянду всякий раз, когда приходила к ней на работу. И она рассказывала мне эту историю снова и снова. Три года тому назад я стала интересоваться сознанием Кришны, начала ходить в наш храм. Мама хорошо относилась к преданным, но меня отпускала как-то неохотно. В какой-то момент даже отговорила бывать в храме слишком часто.

В прошлом году вы приехали в Екатеринбург на Ратха-ятру. Тогда я обратилась к вам с просьбой стать вашей ученицей. Вы милостиво согласились и спросили, поддерживает ли мама мой выбор. Я объяснила вам, что ее немного тревожит эта идея, и рассказала ту историю, как вы дали ей гирлянду в аэропорту двадцать лет тому назад. Ваши глаза засияли и вы сказали: «У меня есть одна идея!». Вы присели и написали маме нежнейшее письмо, прося ее не беспокоиться, потому что жизнь в сознании Кришны – это самая желательная вещь для молодежи.  Вы пообещали ей, что будете приглядывать за мной и защищать. Отдав мне письмо, вы опять сняли с себя большую цветочную гирлянду и попросили передать маме вместе с письмом.

Придя вечером домой, я первым делом протянула маме письмо. Она читала его, и по щекам у нее катились слезы. Когда она закончила, я отдала ей гирлянду, и тут она уже не могла сдержать рыданий. После этого все изменилось. Она не только поощряла мою практику сознания Кришны, она сама увлеклась. Стала постоянно ходить в храм помогать на кухне и не раз давала деньги на разные храмовые проекты. Все преданные любили ее, и она любила их всех.

А сегодня рано утром у нее случился сердечный приступ. Скорая забрала ее в больницу. Мама попросила преданных приехать, побыть рядом с ней. Она оставила тело несколько часов назад, и много преданных вокруг нее сладко пели святые имена Кришны. Такой благоприятный уход. Как же мне мамы не хватает!
Она вновь разрыдалась.

- С твоей мамой будет все в порядке, - сказал я. - Она услышала безупречное послание о том, как выйти за пределы этого мира рождения и смерти, - то же самое, которое мы пытаемся донести до людей нашими фестивалями. Будь уверена: Кришна постепенно приведет ее обратно к Себе домой.


************************

*«Своим извечным состраданием Господь Чайтанья вернул людей обратно к жизни и милостью святых имен дал пересечь бездонный океан века раздоров. Так, милостью золотых лун Хари и Вайшнавов весть об именах Кришны из уст в уста передавалась».*

[ Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья, Сушлока-шатакам, текст 46 ]




______________

* цитата из книги пророка Исайи (прим. перев.)

** катха – разговоры, обсуждение тем, связанных с Бхагаваном, Верховной Личностью Бога (прим. ред.)



На англ. http://www.dandavats.com/?p=49214
На сайте https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/the-line-up/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

26 июля 2017 

Вчера во время великой нужды появился друг. Я был очень благодарен.
«О! что за чувство! Рука старого друга»
[ Генри Водсворт Лонгфелло ]



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...theaterhttp://






27 июля 2017 

*Господь Чайтанья ведет киртан*

Учитель счастливо поет в удивительно приятной для слуха манере,
переступает посередине круга Своих ближайших спутников.
Самый привлекательный из всех привлекательных личностей, 
Господь Гаурачандра - украшение всех трех миров - танцует
в высшей обители Нилачалы, в храме, подобном голубой горе.

 [ Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа, Сушлока-шатакам, стих 14 ]



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 14, глава 15
12 августа 2017, Польша

Святая Земля
- Да я терпеть не могу ни вас самих, ни ваши убеждения! - кричал директор школы. - Ни за что и никогда, слышите, НИКОГДА, я не сдам вам больше школу на время Вудстока. - С этими словами он захлопнул дверь, оставив потрясённую Нандини даси застывшей на месте. Другого варианта размещения более чем семисот преданных, приезжающих на фестиваль, у нас не было.

Через пятнадцать минут её четырёхлетний сын Алекс, игравший с друзьями неподалёку, отправился к кабинету директора и, как ни в чём ни бывало, зашёл к нему. «Я хочу Вам кое-что сказать», - начал он. Директор, огорошенный смелостью пацанёнка, решил послушать, что же тот хочет ему сказать.

Спустя несколько лет после этого случая директор говорил Нандини: «Никогда в жизни я не слышал настолько внятной речи у четырёхлетнего ребёнка, что уж говорить о его убедительных аргументах, почему вам нужна эта школа». Тогда он разрешил нам пользоваться школой - Алекс убедил его, что это будет правильно!

Это было в 2013-м. С тех пор директор радушно встречает нас каждый год, когда мы приезжаем на Вудсток, и даже стал большим поклонником нашего Движения. Когда на прошлой неделе, за два дня до начала двадцать третьего Вудстока два наших автобуса из Украины и Молдовы прибыли к его школе, он, как всегда, лично встречал их.

- Ждите неприятностей, - предостерёг он, здороваясь с Нандини.

Он даже не пояснил. Практически все в стране знали, что консервативное правительство не в восторге от Вудстока и намеревается сделать всё, что только можно, чтобы помешать его проведению.

- Да я в курсе, - ответила Нандини. - В своей последней попытке прикрыть фестиваль они ввели столько ограничений из-за соображений безопасности, что затраты на его проведение возросли непомерно. Я слышала, организаторы обратились сегодня к общественности с отчаянным призывом о финансовой поддержке.

- Даже если они изыщут средства, - сказал директор, - ограничения настолько жёсткие, что будет просто невозможно провести фестиваль нормально. Они планируют тщательно обыскивать абсолютно каждую въезжающую машину. Говорят, что опасаются террористов. Ходят слухи, что на холмах вокруг снайперы, и фестивальное поле будет под прицелом.

На следующее утро я попросил своего водителя Гуру Крипу даса подготовить микроавтобус для выезда на поле Вудстока, где уже трудилось много наших - две недели они монтировали нашу Мирную деревню Кришны.

- Мне нужно полчаса, - сказал он, - надо ещё сбегать забрать спецпропуск и удостоверения, которые правительство выдало на нашу машину.

«Надо же... так это правда, - подумал я. - Вудсток в этом году явно будет напряжённым».

Через час мы подъехали к грозного вида контрольно-пропускному пункту, установленному на единственной дороге, ведущей к фестивальному полю. Из заграждения внезапно появились шестеро полицейских в полной экипировке, подошли к нашему минивэну - руки на автоматах.

- Водителю остановить машину! - прокричал один из них в мегафон. - Вынуть ключ зажигания и медленно выйти из машины, руки за голову! Всем остальным в фургоне - то же самое. Быстро!

Пока мы стояли на дороге, они прохлопали нас с головы до ног, а потом обыскали машину.

- Теперь залезайте обратно, - сказал тот же офицер.

Немного растерянные от происходящего, мы поплелись обратно.

- Шевелитесь! - рявкнул офицер. Когда мы отъезжали, я встретился с ним взглядом и постарался улыбнуться. Он только зыркнул в ответ. Я отметил номер его полицейского значка, 44. Надо было предупредить остальных преданных, чтобы были осторожны, когда будут проезжать.

При въезде на территорию фестиваля я сказал ехавшим с нами парням: «Им так придется поменять девиз фестиваля с этого «Мир, любовь, рок-н-ролл».

Но лишь только мы добрались до нашей Деревни площадью в полгектара земли, напряжение спало. Парни проделали грандиозную работу, установив все наши яркие тенты, включая главный, более пятидесяти метров в длину.

- Нам повезло, - сказал помогавший преданный-новичок. - Синоптики предсказывали дождь каждый день, но его не было ни разу.

- Это не везение, - поправил я его. - Это милость Кришны. В книге «Кришна» царица Кунти говорит Господу: «Так что, мой дорогой Кришна, нет речи о везении или невезении; по Твоей милости мы всегда в благоприятном положении». Это было истиной тогда, это истина и сейчас - если только мы служим миссии Кришны, жизнь наша всегда благоприятна.

Прогуливаясь по огромной территории, выделенной для нашей Деревни, я всё удивлялся тому, что мы располагаемся на той же самой поляне уже в тринадцатый раз. «Она стала святой землей, - задумался я. - Чувствуется, что атмосфера поменялась. Ведь мы по многу часов пели здесь святые имена, днями напролёт. И не только мы, но и тысячи людей с Вудстока пели вместе с нами Харе Кришна».

- Святая Земля! - восторженно воскликнул я. - Воистину! - и все преданные, работавшие на поле, обернулись на меня в удивлении.

«Они друг с другом обсуждают игры Кришны непрестанно и воспевают имена Его, что дарят преданность чистейшую. Чтобы разрушить злодеяния века Кали, они, охваченные счастьем, даруют миру знание о Харе Кришна мантре».

Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья, Сушлока-шатакам, текст 76

На следующее утро было собрание всех семисот преданных. Я подчеркнул, что наше присутствие на Вудстоке - событие историческое, и что мы должны воспользоваться возможностью повлиять на молодежь Вудстока посредством святых имён.

- Carpe diem, - начал я. - Этот афоризм на латыни означает «лови мгновение». Семьдесят пять лет тому назад на этом самом месте, где мы сейчас сидим, шли военные действия, с массовым уничтожением населения армиями и союзников, и гитлеровского блока. Никому не было спасения: ни мужчинам, ни женщинам, ни детям. Но сейчас, в мирное время, преданные России, Германии и Америки могут собираться вместе, как братья и сёстры, и свободно распространять наше послание. Мы должны делать это, чувствуя безотлагательность: как известно, история часто повторяется. Давайте же петь и танцевать, объединённые одной целью - дать миллиону молодых людей, приехавших на Вудсток, простое и радостное решение проблем на все смутные времена!

Преданные ответили на мои слова рёвом одобрения. Вот тогда во мне и появилась уверенность, что Кришна, так или иначе, но позаботится о том, чтобы Вудсток продолжал проводиться.

По традиции день до официального начала фестиваля Вудсток - это «День Харе Кришна». К этому времени большинство народа уже заехало, и в одиннадцать утра мы открываем нашу Деревню. Ко всеобщей радости, в этом году полноценная раздача прасада в нашем тенте «Пища для мира» началась рано - несмотря на все сложности, связанные с доставкой прасада по перегруженной из-за полицейских проверок дороге. Я был поражён - люди буквально бежали к нашему огромному тенту, услышав, что прасад у нас продаётся за символическую плату. Тогда же мы выкатили огромную колесницу Ратха-ятры на единственную дорогу территории фестиваля, и голоса ста преданных слились во вдохновенном киртане. Святая земля становилась всё священнее.

Грохоча, колесница прокладывала свой путь через людскую толчею. Я передал свою цветочную гирлянду какой-то девушке, тянувшей один из канатов. В одной руке у неё была банка пива, в другой - сигарета. Она посмотрела на гирлянду и в момент откинула и пиво, и сигарету.

- Нестыковочка, - сказала она. - Два разных мира.

«Минус один, осталось 999 000», - посмеялся я про себя.

Подходило много молодёжи, и чтобы тянуть колесницу, и чтобы попеть с нами и потанцевать. Поначалу я удивлялся, что столько людей знает Харе Кришна мантру. Выхватив из киртана одного взъерошенного парня с диким ирокезом на голове, я спросил его:

- Откуда ты знаешь эту песню?

- Это ж Кали-юга, чувак! - крикнул он, перекрывая шум киртана. - Нет иного пути!

С этими словами он запрыгнул обратно в киртан и продолжил безудержно петь.

Мы специально напечатали привлекательные приглашения в нашу Деревню, и, кажется, никто от них не отказывался. За два часа были распространены все 10 000, что мы захватили с собой в тот день. Когда, обращаясь к ведущему киртана, я выразил своё недовольство тем, что мы не взяли больше, одна девушка услышала наш разговор.

- Вы не волнуйтесь, здесь все знают о Мирной деревне Кришны, - сказала она. - На прошлой неделе на официальном сайте Вудстока был онлайн-опрос, и на вопрос «Где на Вудстоке вы тратите больше всего денег?» - девяносто процентов ответило: «В тенте Харе Кришна «Пища для мира»!

Вечером тент мантра-йоги был набит битком. Махатма даса, Шиварама Свами, Б.Б. Говинда Махараджа, Бада Харидас и Мадхава прабху один за другим вели киртан. Когда в час ночи киртан закончился, я вышел на улицу и с удивлением обнаружил, что в палатке «Вопросы-ответы» до сих пор было около сотни человек. Я высказал своё удивление одному из наших охранников, и тот ответил: «Ну да, я вот тоже стою и смотрю: с киртана они идут в «Вопросы-ответы», потом - в книжную лавку, откуда в большинстве случаев уходят с «Бхагавад-гитой», кулинарной книгой или «Шрила Прабхупада-лиламритой».

Прежде чем вернуться на нашу базу, я подошёл к тенту «Пища для мира».

- Как идут дела? - спрашиваю у Расикендры даса.

- 30 000 порций прасада за сегодня, - отвечает он, вовсю улыбаясь. - И мы уже начали готовить на утро.

- Как насчёт того, чтобы немного отдохнуть? - спрашиваю я, поражённый.

- Слишком сильный поток нектара, - говорит он, уходя.

Потом оборачивается и добавляет:

- Ах, да! Мы даём маха-прасадам полиции на блокпостах, и они понемногу к нам смягчаются. Сейчас все фургоны с прасадом проходят контроль довольно быстро. Из всех четырёх школьных кухонь до фестиваля добираемся всего за тридцать минут.

На следующий день позвонил организатор фестиваля Юрек Овщак и попросил нас быть на главной сцене к торжественному открытию. «Не мог бы ты захватить с собой нескольких своих артистов в их красочных костюмах?» - спросил он. В три часа дня мы подошли ко входу на главную сцену, где нас встретили охранники и тут же провели по лестницам за кулисы. Начальник охраны сказал: «Вы следующие после Юрека и тех музыкантов. Проходите прямо в первый ряд. Так вас хорошо будет видно всей трёхсоттысячной толпе».

Через несколько минут Юрек вышел на сцену и поблагодарил всех присутствующих за помощь в сборе средств на нужды детских больниц. Сказал, что фестиваль Вудсток - это его благодарность за все их старания. А затем объявил во всеуслышание, что никакая политика не сможет остановить этот фестиваль и что все мы одержали в этом году над оппозицией победу. Смягчив тон, он повернулся к нам с преданными и сказал: «Давайте поблагодарим Мирную деревню Кришны за то, что они с нами, снова со своей вкусной едой и программой!» 300 000 людей зааплодировали, а я помахал им рукой и тихо сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада, молюсь, чтобы Вы видели нас сейчас и остались довольны».

Благодаря короткой фразе Юрека наша Деревня вскоре была заполнена до отказа. Там постоянно находилось порядка пяти-десяти тысяч человек: в главном тенте, в очередях за прасадом, в шатре, где рисовали узоры хной. Кто-то был на занятиях по йоге, кто-то - на семинарах, а кто-то просто прогуливался по нашей безупречно чистой территории.

Вечером из Нью-Йорка прилетела Ачьюта Гопи даси и завела всю честную компанию своим ночным киртаном в тенте мантра-йоги.

На следующее утро Нандини, размахивая газетой, бежала ко мне, пока я забирался в минивэн, отправляющийся на фестиваль.

- Гурудева, Гурудева! Смотрите! «Газета Выборча» [польская ежедневная общественно-политическая «Газета избирателя» - примечание переводчика], одна из крупнейших газет страны, напечатала на первой полосе хорошую статью о Вудстоке, и на шапке - наш парад Ратха-ятры.

Мы в восхищении уставились на газету.

- Никогда бы не подумал, что мы получим такое признание, это при нынешней-то политической обстановке, - сказал я.

- Всё благодаря служению столь многих замечательных преданных в этом году, - сказала она, - ну и, возможно, небольшому везению.

- Это не везение, - сказал я с улыбкой, повторяя сказанные за день до этого слова. - Жизни наши благоприятны из-за милости Кришны.

Когда полчаса спустя наша машина подъехала к контрольно-пропускному пункту Вудстока, я заметил, что полиция проверяла машины уже не так тщательно. Мы подъехали ближе, и полицейский просто посмотрел на нас и махнул рукой, чтобы проезжали.

- Снайперы, похоже, отправлены в отставку, - пошутил я, обращаясь к преданным в машине.

К моменту нашего прибытия раздача прасада уже шла полным ходом.

- Пойду немного пораздаю прасадам, пока не началась Ратха-ятра, - сказал я преданным в машине.

Зайдя в тент «Пища для мира» и выглянув на улицу, я не мог поверить своим глазам: восемь очередей растянулись метров на семьдесят каждая. Присоединившись к одной из команд раздатчиков, я стал раздавать последнее блюдо из всех - халаву. Она всегда пользуется спросом у участников фестиваля. Зачерпнув поварёшкой из кастрюли, я положил щедрую порцию на пустую тарелку молодого человека, стоявшего передо мной.

- Ты не берёшь ни риса, ни овощей? - удивился я.

- Нет, - был ответ. Парень стоял, уставившись в тарелку.

- Пожалуйста, проходи! - настойчиво попросил один из раздатчиков, видя, что тот продолжает глазеть на халаву. - Тут люди ждут.

- Секундочку, - сказал он с улыбкой, зацепил халаву пальцем и отправил в рот. - Ммммм! - замер он ещё на несколько мгновений. - Я ждал целых двенадцать месяцев, чтобы снова испытать этот вкус!

- Достойный ветеран нашего фестиваля, - сказал я ему, мягко намекая, чтобы он отошел в сторону.

Двадцать минут спустя я выбыл из линии раздатчиков, решив: «Надо пофотографировать эти длинные очереди».

Достав фотоаппарат, я сделал несколько снимков людей неподалёку, а затем подкрутил объектив и сфокусировался на тех, что стояли дальше. И, к своему удивлению, увидал в очереди троих полицейских.

Выдвинув объектив до предела, я разглядел их знаки отличия, должности, и тут - потрясающе - значок 44! Это был тот самый полицейский, что был так груб с нами в день нашего заезда на Вудсток.

Я сказал тихонько: «Вы только посмотрите, как меняются людские сердца от общения с преданными Господа!»

Десять минут спустя я уже шёл перед колесницей Ратха-ятры, которая вновь не спеша прокладывала свой путь по оживлённой дороге. У канатов было больше обычных людей, чем преданных. Прошло сорок пять минут, киртан набрал обороты, и тут внезапно подбежал молодой человек, одетый лишь в заляпанные джинсы и покрытый всевозможными странными татуировками - в буквальном смысле слова, с головы до пят. Он рухнул прямо передо мной на землю, лицом вниз, как будто предлагая дандаваты.

Колесница быстро продвигалась вперед, и я попросил нескольких мужчин убрать его с дороги.

- Аккуратно, - добавил я.

Лишь его подняли с земли, он пробрался вперёд и крепко меня обнял. Судя по свежей и въевшейся грязи, а также запаху, исходившему от его тела, он не мылся неделями.

- Уведите его! - скомандовал один из парней преданному рядом с нами.

- Нет, - сказал я, - всё в порядке.

Еще минуту-другую я продолжал вести киртан, а парень висел на мне, но вот, наконец, он меня освободил и пошёл рядом, качаясь из стороны в сторону, - очевидно, под влиянием алкоголя или наркотиков.

Двадцать минут спустя я остановился, чтобы петь на одном месте, и он снова упал плашмя на землю передо мной. На этот раз было слышно, как он что-то говорил. Мне даже показалось, что я расслышал слова «Кришна прештхая бхутале».

«Нет, не может быть», - решил я.

Поднявшись, он снова крепко меня обнял и - к ужасу всех преданных - поцеловал в щёку.

Охранники поспешили вмешаться.

- Всё в порядке, - сказал я. - Он не опасен.

Прошёл час - а он всё ещё был рядом. Когда, завершив киртан, я собирался передать микрофон другому преданному, этот парень внезапно выхватил его у меня из рук и принялся сосредоточенно, с закрытыми глазами, петь маха-мантру.

«Да как это возможно?» - думал я.

Он пропел несколько строф, и я забрал у него микрофон. Просто это выглядело слишком странно даже для Вудстока: человек, каждый сантиметр тела которого покрыт жуткими татуировками.

Я передал микрофон другому преданному и отошёл в сторонку перевести дух. Краем глаза я заметил, что пьяный следует за мной.

- Простите, - сказал он по-английски и в очередной раз меня обнял.

На мгновение я потерял дар речи.

- Простить? - переспросил я.

- Да, - ответил он, понурив голову. - Я Ваш падший ученик, бхакта Рафал. Много лет назад я жил на ферме Новый Шантипур на юге Польши. Когда Вы приезжали, я Вам служил. В сердце своем я принял Вас духовным учителем. Вы не узнали меня из-за всех этих татуировок, - сказал он. - Пожалуйста, спасите меня, Гуру Махараджа!

- Всё хорошо, Рафал, - ответил я. - Не беспокойся. Присоединяйся ко всем нашим киртанам сегодня и завтра и ешь много прасада. Попробуй вернуть себе вкус к сознанию Кришны. Чуть позже мы с тобой поговорим подольше, но прямо сейчас - давай обратно на Ратха-ятру.

Мы шли, и он крепко держался за меня. Я мысленно помолился: «Шрила Прабхупада, прошу Вас, спасите этого человека».

День в нашей Деревне прошёл гладко. Ближе к вечеру Расикендра даса обратился ко мне:

- Шрила Гурудева, - сказал он, - мы потратили на приготовление почти двадцать шесть тонн продуктов. Я думаю, мы раздадим больше 150 000 порций прасада еще до окончания Вудстока. Сегодня утром у нас закончился рис. Я проехался по магазинам и скупил до зернышка весь рис в городе! Владельцы магазинов очень нами довольны!

- Да, всё благоприятно, по милости Кришны, - сказал я.

Я торопился в тент мантра-йоги, горя желанием поскорее присоединиться к киртану Б.Б. Говинды Махараджа, когда ко мне подошёл молодой человек.

- Простите, сэр, могли бы Вы уделить мне пять минут Вашего времени? - взмолился он.

- Если честно, я спешу попасть в тент киртана... - ответил я нетерпеливо.

- Прошу Вас! - сказал он, удерживая меня за руку.

Видя его искренность, я остановился и уже спокойно сказал:

- Да, конечно. Что случилось?

- В прошлом году на Вудстоке мой друг обратился к Вам с несколькими вопросами. Вы с ним говорили по-английски, а я не знал языка и ничего не понял. Но я вижу, что после фестиваля он на удивление изменился к лучшему, и всё это, говорит, благодаря тому разговору с Вами.

Что до меня, минувший год выдался очень сложным. От безысходности, чтобы справиться с тяжёлой жизненной ситуацией, я обратился к духовности. Однажды вспомнил, как Вы помогли моему другу. И знаете, что я сделал?

- Нет, а что ты сделал? - спросил я.

- Записался на курсы английского языка, чтобы свободно пообщаться с Вами на Вудстоке в этом году. Почти что целый весь год я ходил на занятия три раза в неделю, а потом даже съездил на две недели в Лондон попрактиковаться в английском.

- Ну, тогда, - сказал я, взяв его под руку, - давай-ка присядем на травку и как следует побеседуем…

К последнему дню Вудстока все преданные выдохлись. Но служения своего не прекращали. Сил придавало то, что всем им было видно, насколько же люди любят Мирную деревню Кришны.

Когда в этот финальный вечер в тенте мантра-йоги начались киртаны, ко мне обратился один преданный из Хорватии.

- Махараджа, можно задать вопрос? - сказал он.

- Конечно, - ответил я.

- Я в Мирной деревне Кришны на Вудстоке впервые, - начал он. - И заметил некоторые вещи, которые никогда не видел на других фестивалях преданных.

- Какие, например? - спросил я.

- Ну, во-первых, у вас на большой сцене по вечерам играют непреданские рок-группы. Приходят тысячи человек. Но мне непонятно, какое отношение к сознанию Кришны имеет музыка карми, звучащая в Деревне?

- Она, разумеется, не для преданных, - сказал я. - И мы не разрешаем песни непристойного содержания или с непристойной лексикой.

- Но... - перебил юноша.

- Позволь мне задать тебе вопрос, - продолжил я. - Куда идут тысячи молодых людей после концертов?

Задумавшись на мгновение, он ответил:

- Большинство - к тенту «Пища для мира» поесть прасадам.

- А затем? - спросил я.

- Ну, после этого многие оказываются в тенте мантра-йоги.

- И чем они там занимаются? - продолжал я.

- Поют Харе Кришна и танцуют, как безумцы, часами напролёт, - сказал он, улыбаясь.

- Да, - ответил я. - Всё это соответствует стиху Рупы Госвами, который не раз цитировал Шрила Прабхупада:

йена тена пракарена манах кришна нивешайет
сарве видхи-нишедха сйур этайор эва кинкарах

«Духовный учитель должен найти способы, с помощью которых люди, так или иначе, придут к сознанию Кришны. Все правила и предписания подчиняются этому принципу». 

Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.2.4

- Проповедник должен проявлять изобретательность в распространении послания сознания Кришны, учитывать время, место и обстоятельства и при этом не идти вразрез с традицией, - подвёл итог я.

- Хорошо, а как насчет девушек-преданных, показывающих танцевальные движения перед сценой? - спросил он. - Вся толпа повторяет за ними. Я такого нигде больше не видел.

- Опять же, мы делаем это только на Вудстоке и на наших фестивалях на побережье, - ответил я. - Это помогает людям концентрироваться, и тогда они поют и танцуют с нами часами напролёт.

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы изобретали новые способы распространения сознания Кришны. Однажды он очень здорово сказал: «Пораскиньте мозгами, как распространить это Движение».

Его духовный учитель Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати был очень изобретателен и делал всё возможное, чтобы привлечь людей к сознанию Кришны.

Достав телефон, я покопался в заметках и зачитал ему одну из своих любимых цитат из книги Бхакти Викаши Свами о жизни и учении Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати:

"Выставка состояла из двух частей, духовной и светской, с экспонатами, собранными со всей Индии, и вся эта феерия занимала больше квадратной мили.

Мирская часть демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, сельском хозяйстве, животноводстве, искусстве и ремёслах, спорте и развлечениях. Правительства нескольких провинций отправили для показа свои материалы. Были увлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, поединки на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «The Harmonist», «другие невинные развлечения». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты.

Духовная часть была устроена ещё более продуманно. В музее были фигуры Вишну и Кришны, а также различные предметы религиозного культа, например, вещи, принадлежавшие ранее известным садху. На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сект на разных языках и редкие рукописи неопубликованных духовных трудов. Были фотографии и портреты разных святых мест и знаменитых садху. Главной достопримечательностью была огромная рельефная карта Индии, занимающая более трети акра, сооружённая из камней, цемента и кирпича и показывающая важные места паломничества, расположение всех отделений Гаудия-матха и маршруты путешествий Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Нитьянанды. Диорамы в более чем пятидесяти палатках рассказывали о многообразии духовных практик Индии, с акцентом на учении Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Практику чистых Вайшнавов, псевдо-Вайшнавов и других религиозных сект иллюстрировали фигуры в полный рост, на фоне картин на подходящие темы по играм Господа Чайтаньи. Ещё одним новшеством для многочисленных посетителей было яркое освещение всего поля недавно проведённым электричеством".

Шри Бхактисиддханта-вайбхава, «Теистические выставки», стр. 355-356

Картан Мадхавы прабху, начавшийся поздним вечером, возвестил о восходе солнца на следующий день. Он стал «вишенкой на торте», достойным завершением лучшего за двадцать три года фестиваля Вудсток.

Проснулся я уставшим, в глазах туман.

«Надо вставать, - уговаривал я себя. - Надо наводить порядок, демонтировать сегодня всю Деревню, а через два дня возвращаться на побережье Балтийского моря, у нас еще три недели наших обычных фестивалей».

Когда около девяти утра я прибыл на поле, там уже суетились тридцать преданных, разбиравших Деревню. За воротами текли потоки людей, уезжавших с фестиваля домой на автобусах и поездах.

«Как только эти преданные выдерживают! - произнес я про себя. - Это возможно лишь благодаря Гаура-шакти, внутренней энергии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху».

Когда я проходил мимо тента «Пища для мира», уже почти полностью разобранного, несколько преданных подошли ко мне.

- Шрила Гурудева, - сказал один из них, - мы нашли кастрюлю риса и кастрюлю халавы, их почему-то не раздали. Что нам с ними делать?

Задумавшись на мгновение, я сказал:

- Давайте поставим столик там, на обочине дороги и раздадим отъезжающим. Найдите хорошую скатерть, приведите себя в порядок, найдите тарелки, ложки, поставьте небольшую табличку…

Уставшие и унылые, с мешками под глазами, преданные недоверчиво посмотрели на меня.

- Тут хватит лишь на тридцать или сорок человек, Шрила Гурудева, - сказал один из них. - За последние пять дней мы распространили 150 000 порций. Что изменится, если прасадам получат чуть больше людей?

- Подойдите поближе, сядьте, - сказал я, - и я расскажу вам небольшую историю.

«Однажды, после сильного шторма шли по берегу моря двое мужчин. Тысячи и тысячи мелких рыбёшек, выброшенные на берег, беспомощно бились на песке. Они шли, и тут один из них наклонился, поднял трёх рыбок и закинул обратно в воду.

Удивлённый, друг его остановился и спросил:

- Зачем ты это сделал? Здесь тысячи рыб на берегу. Какая разница, ну забросишь ты трёх обратно в море.

Тот улыбнулся и ответил:

- Для них - большая разница!»

Выслушав историю, преданные вскочили, вдохновлённые и, собрав всё необходимое, принялись раздавать людям Вудстока последние капли милости.



«Мои поклоны Гауре, прекраснейшему сыну Шачиматы. В век Кали поклонение Ему - свершение харинамы. Он - бриллиант сверкающий Земли, Он - вновь пришедший сын Махараджи Нанды. Дух Его проповеди идеально подходит для мира рождений и смертей. В своей обители Шри Навадвипа-дхаме Он погружён в медитацию на Собственный образ Враджендра-нанданы Шри Кришны».

Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья, Шри Шачи-сута аштакам [Восемь молитв, прославляющих сына Шри Шачи деви], стих 7

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 14, глава 15

12 августа 2017, Вудсток_

*Святая земля*


- Да я терпеть не могу ни вас самих, ни ваши убеждения! - кричал директор школы. - Ни за что и никогда, слышите, НИКОГДА, я не сдам вам больше школу на время Вудстока. - С этими словами он хлопнул дверью, оставив потрясенную Нандини даси застывшей на месте. Другого варианта размещения более чем семисот преданных, приезжающих на фестиваль, у нас не было.

Через пятнадцать минут ее четырехлетний сын Алекс, игравший с друзьями неподалеку, отправился к кабинету директора и, как ни в чем ни бывало, зашел к нему. «Я хочу вам кое-что сказать», - начал он. Директор, огорошенный смелостью пацанёнка, решил послушать, что же тот хочет ему сказать.

Спустя несколько лет после этого случая директор говорил Нандини: «Никогда в жизни я не слышал настолько внятной речи у четырехлетнего ребенка, что уж говорить о его убедительных аргументах, почему вам нужна эта школа». Тогда он разрешил нам пользоваться школой - Алекс убедил его, что это будет правильно!

Это было в 2013-м. С тех пор директор радушно встречает нас каждый год, когда мы приезжаем на Вудсток, и даже стал большим поклонником нашего Движения. Когда на прошлой неделе, за два дня до начала двадцать третьего Вудстока два наших автобуса с Украины и Молдовы прибыли к его школе, он, как всегда, лично встречал их.

- Ждите неприятностей, - предостерег он, здороваясь с Нандини.

Он даже не пояснил. Практически все в стране знали, что консервативное правительство не в восторге от Вудстока и намеревается сделать все, что только можно, чтобы помешать его проведению.

- Да я в курсе, - ответила Нандини. - В своей последней попытке прикрыть фестиваль они ввели столько ограничений из-за соображений безопасности, что затраты на его проведение возросли непомерно. Я слышала, организаторы обратились сегодня к общественности с отчаянным призывом о финансовой поддержке.

- Даже если они изыщут средства, - сказал директор, - ограничения настолько жесткие, что будет просто невозможно провести фестиваль нормально. Они планируют тщательно обыскивать абсолютно каждую въезжающую машину. Говорят, что опасаются террористов. Ходят слухи, что на холмах вокруг снайперы, и фестивальное поле будет под прицелом.

На следующее утро я попросил своего водителя Гуру Крипу даса подготовить микроавтобус для выезда на поле Вудстока, где уже трудилось много наших - две недели они монтировали нашу Мирную деревню Кришны.

- Мне нужно полчаса, - сказал он, - надо еще сбегать забрать спецпропуск и удостоверения, которые правительство выдало на нашу машину.

«Надо же... так это правда, - подумал я. - Вудсток в этом году явно будет напряженным».

Через час мы подъехали к грозного вида контрольно-пропускному пункту, установленному на единственной дороге, ведущей к фестивальному полю. Из заграждения внезапно появились шестеро полицейских в полной экипировке, подошли к нашему минивэну - руки на автоматах.

- Водителю остановить машину! - прокричал один из них в мегафон. - Вынуть ключ зажигания и медленно выйти из машины, руки за голову! Всем остальным в фургоне - то же самое. Быстро!

Пока мы стояли на дороге, они прохлопали нас с головы до ног, а потом обыскали машину.

- Теперь залезайте обратно, - сказал тот же офицер.

Немного растерянные от происходящего, мы поплелись обратно.

- Шевелитесь! - рявкнул офицер. Когда мы отъезжали, я встретился с ним взглядом и постарался улыбнуться. Он только зыркнул в ответ. Я отметил номер его полицейского значка, 44. Надо было предупредить остальных преданных, чтобы были осторожны, когда будут проезжать.

При въезде на территорию фестиваля я сказал ехавшим с нами парням: «Им так придется поменять девиз фестиваля с этого «Мир, любовь, рок-н-ролл».

Но лишь только мы добрались до нашей Деревни площадью в полгектара земли, напряжение спало. Парни проделали грандиозную работу, установив все наши яркие тенты, включая главный, более пятидесяти метров в длину.

- Нам повезло, - сказал помогавший преданный-новичок. - Синоптики предсказывали дождь каждый день, но не было ни разу.

- Это не везенье, - поправил я его. - Это милость Кришны. В книге «Кришна» царица Кунти говорит Господу: «Так что, мой дорогой Кришна, нет речи о везеньи или невезеньи; по Твоей милости мы всегда в благоприятном положении». Это было истиной тогда, это истина и сейчас - если только мы служим миссии Кришны, жизнь наша всегда благоприятна.

Прогуливаясь по огромной территории, выделенной для нашей Деревни, я всё удивлялся тому, что мы располагаемся на той же самой поляне уже в тринадцатый раз. «Она стала святой землей, - задумался я. - Чувствуется, что атмосфера поменялась. Ведь мы по многу часов пели здесь святые имена, днями напролет. И не только мы, но и тысячи людей с Вудстока пели вместе с нами Харе Кришна».

- Святая земля! - восторженно воскликнул я. - Воистину! - и все преданные, работавшие на поле, обернулись на меня в удивлении.

*«Они друг с другом обсуждают игры Кришны непрестанно и воспевают имена Его, что дарят преданность чистейшую. Чтобы разрушить злодеянья века Кали, они, исполненные счастья, даруют миру знание о Харе Кришна мантре».* 

[Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья, Сушлока-шатакам, текст 76]

На следующее утро было собрание всех семисот преданных. Я подчеркнул, что наше присутствие на Вудстоке - событие историческое, и что мы должны воспользоваться возможностью повлиять на молодежь Вудстока посредством святых имен.

- Carpe diem, - начал я. - Этот афоризм на латыни означает «лови мгновение». Семьдесят пять лет тому назад на этом самом месте, где мы сейчас сидим, шли военные действия, с массовым уничтожением населения армиями и союзников, и гитлеровского блока. Никому не было спасения: ни мужчинам, ни женщинам, ни детям. Но сейчас, в мирное время, преданные России, Германии и Америки могут собираться вместе, как братья и сестры, и свободно распространять наше послание. Мы должны делать это, чувствуя безотлагательность: как известно, история часто повторяется. Давайте же петь и танцевать, объединенные одной целью - дать миллиону молодых людей, приехавших на Вудсток, простое и радостное решение проблем на все смутные времена!

Преданные ответили на мои слова ревом одобрения. Вот тогда во мне и появилась уверенность, что Кришна, так или иначе, но позаботится о том, чтобы Вудсток продолжал проводиться.

По традиции день до официального начала фестиваля Вудсток - это «день Харе Кришна». К этому времени большинство народа уже заехало, и в одиннадцать утра мы открываем нашу Деревню. К всеобщей радости, в этом году полноценная раздача прасада в нашем тенте «Пища для мира» началась рано - несмотря на все сложности, связанные с доставкой прасада по перегруженной из-за полицейских проверок дороге. Я был поражен - люди буквально бежали к нашему огромному тенту, услышав, что прасадам у нас продается за символическую плату. Тогда же мы выкатили огромную колесницу Ратха-ятры на единственную дорогу территории фестиваля, и голоса ста преданных слились во вдохновенном киртане. Святая земля становилась всё более и более священна.

Грохоча, колесница прокладывала свой путь через людскую толчею. Я передал свою цветочную гирлянду какой-то девушке, тянувшей один из канатов. В одной руке у неё была банка пива, в другой - сигарета. Она посмотрела на гирлянду и в момент откинула и пиво, и сигарету.

- Нестыковочка, - сказала она. - Два разных мира.

«Минус один, осталось 999 000», - посмеялся я про себя.

Подходило много молодежи, и чтобы тянуть колесницу, и чтобы попеть с нами и потанцевать. Поначалу я удивлялся, что столько людей знает Харе Кришна мантру. Выхватив из киртана одного взъерошенного парня с диким ирокезом на голове, я спросил его:

- Откуда ты знаешь эту песню?

- Это ж Кали-юга, чувак! - крикнул он, перекрывая шум киртана. - Нет иного пути!

С этими словами он запрыгнул обратно в киртан и продолжил безудержно петь.

Мы специально напечатали привлекательные приглашения в нашу Деревню, и, кажется, никто от них не отказывался. За два часа были распространены все 10 000, что мы захватили с собой в тот день. Когда, обращаясь к ведущему киртана, я выразил свое недовольство тем, что мы не взяли больше, одна девушка услышала наш разговор.

- Вы не волнуйтесь, здесь все знают о Мирной деревне Кришны, - сказала она. - На прошлой неделе на официальном сайте Вудстока был онлайн-опрос, и на вопрос «Где на Вудстоке вы тратите больше всего денег?» - девяносто процентов ответило: «В тенте Харе Кришна «Пища для мира»!

Вечером тент мантра-йоги был набит битком. Махатма даса, Шиварама Свами, Б.Б.Говинда Махараджа, Бада Харидас и Мадхава прабху один за другим вели киртан. Когда в час ночи киртан закончился, я вышел на улицу и с удивлением обнаружил, что в палатке «Вопросы-ответы» до сих пор было около сотни человек. Я высказал свое удивление одному из наших охранников, и тот ответил: «Ну да, я вот тоже стою и смотрю: с киртана они идут в «Вопросы-ответы», потом - в книжную лавку, откуда в большинстве случаев уходят с «Бхагавад-гитой», кулинарной книгой или «Шрила Прабхупада-лиламритой».

Прежде чем вернуться на нашу базу, я подошел к тенту «Пища для мира».

- Как идут дела? - спрашиваю у Расикендры даса.

- 30 000 порций прасада за сегодня, - отвечает он, вовсю улыбаясь. - И мы уже начали готовить на утро.

- Как насчет того, чтобы немного отдохнуть? - спрашиваю я, пораженный.

- Слишком сильный поток нектара, - говорит он, уходя.

Потом оборачивается и добавляет:

- Ах, да! Мы даем маха-прасадам полиции на блокпостах, и они понемногу к нам смягчаются. Сейчас все фургоны с прасадом проходят контроль довольно быстро. Из всех четырех школьных кухонь до фестиваля добираемся всего за тридцать минут.

На следующий день позвонил организатор фестиваля Юрек Овщак и попросил нас быть на главной сцене к торжественному открытию. «Не мог бы ты захватить с собой нескольких своих артистов в их красочных костюмах?» - спросил он. В три часа дня мы подошли к входу на главную сцену, где нас встретили охранники и тут же провели по лестницам за кулисы. Начальник охраны сказал: «Вы следующие после Юрека и тех музыкантов. Проходите прямо в первый ряд. Так вас хорошо будет видно всей трехсоттысячной толпе».

Через несколько минут Юрек вышел на сцену и поблагодарил всех присутствующих за помощь в сборе средств на нужды детских больниц. Сказал, что фестиваль Вудсток - это его благодарность за все их старания. А затем объявил во всеуслышание, что никакая политика не сможет остановить этот фестиваль и что все мы одержали в этом году над оппозицией победу. Смягчив тон, он повернулся к нам с преданными и сказал: «Давайте поблагодарим Мирную деревню Кришны за то, что они с нами, снова со своей вкусной едой и программой!» 300 000 людей зааплодировали, а я помахал им рукой и тихо сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада, молюсь, чтобы вы видели нас сейчас и остались довольны».

Благодаря короткой фразе Юрека наша Деревня вскоре была заполнена до отказа. Там постоянно находилось порядка пяти-десяти тысяч человек: в главном тенте, в очередях за прасадом, в шатре, где рисовали узоры хной. Кто-то был на занятиях по йоге, кто-то - на семинарах, а кто-то просто прогуливался по нашей безупречно чистой территории.

Вечером из Нью-Йорка прилетела Ачьюта Гопи даси и завела всю честную компанию своим ночным киртаном в тенте мантра-йоги.

На следующее утро Нандини, размахивая газетой, бежала ко мне, пока я забирался в минивэн, отправляющийся на фестиваль.

- Гурудева, Гурудева! Смотрите! «Газета Выборча»*, одна из крупнейших газет страны, напечатала на первой полосе хорошую статью о Вудстоке, и на шапке - наш парад Ратха-ятры.

Мы в восхищении уставились на газету.

- Никогда бы не подумал, что мы получим такое признание, это при нынешней-то политической обстановке, - сказал я.

- Все благодаря служению столь многих замечательных преданных в этом году, - сказала она, - ну и, возможно, небольшому везению.

- Это не везение, - сказал я с улыбкой, повторяя сказанные за день до этого слова. - Жизни наши благоприятны из-за милости Кришны.

Когда полчаса спустя наша машина подъехала к контрольно-пропускному пункту Вудстока, я заметил, что полиция проверяла машины уже не так тщательно. Мы подъехали ближе, и полицейский просто посмотрел на нас и махнул рукой, чтобы проезжали.

- Снайперы, похоже, отправлены в отставку, - пошутил я, обращаясь к преданным в машине.

К моменту нашего прибытия раздача прасада уже шла полным ходом.

- Пойду немного пораздаю прасадам, пока не началась Ратха-ятра, - сказал я преданным в машине.

Зайдя в тент «Пища для мира» и выглянув на улицу, я не мог поверить своим глазам: восемь очередей растянулись метров на семьдесят каждая. Присоединившись к одной из команд раздатчиков, я стал раздавать последнее блюдо из всех - халаву. Она всегда пользуется спросом у участников фестиваля. Зачерпнув поварешкой из кастрюли, я положил щедрую порцию на пустую тарелку молодого человека, стоявшего передо мной.

- Ты не берешь ни риса, ни овощей? - удивился я.

- Нет, - был ответ. Парень стоял, уставившись в тарелку.

- Пожалуйста, проходи! - настойчиво попросил один из раздатчиков, видя, что тот продолжает пялиться на халаву. - Тут люди ждут.

- Секундочку, - сказал он с улыбкой, зацепил халаву пальцем и отправил в рот. - Ммммм! - замер он еще на несколько мгновений. - Я ждал целых двенадцать месяцев, чтобы снова испытать этот вкус!

- Достойный ветеран нашего фестиваля, - сказал я ему, мягко намекая, чтобы он отошел в сторону.

Двадцать минут спустя я выбыл из линии раздатчиков, решив: «Надо пофотографировать эти длинные очереди».

Достав фотоаппарат, я сделал несколько снимков людей неподалеку, а затем подкрутил объектив и сфокусировался на тех, что стояли дальше. И, к своему удивлению, увидал в очереди троих полицейских.

Выдвинув объектив до предела, я разглядел их знаки отличия, должности, и тут - потрясающе - значок 44! Это был тот самый полицейский, что был так груб с нами в день нашего заезда на Вудсток.

Я сказал тихонько: «Вы только посмотрите, как меняются людские сердца от общения с преданными Господа!»

Десять минут спустя я уже шел перед колесницей Ратха-ятры, которая вновь не спеша прокладывала свой путь по оживленной дороге. У канатов было больше обычных людей, чем преданных. Прошло сорок пять минут, киртан набрал обороты, и тут внезапно подбежал молодой человек, одетый лишь в заляпаные джинсы и покрытый всевозможными странными татуировками - в буквальном смысле слова, с головы до пят. Он рухнул прямо передо мной на землю, лицом вниз, как будто предлагая дандаваты.

Колесница быстро продвигалась вперед, и я попросил нескольких мужчин  убрать его с дороги.

- Аккуратно, - добавил я.

Лишь его подняли с земли, он пробрался вперед и крепко меня обнял. Судя по свежей и въевшейся грязи, а также запаху, исходившему от его тела, он не мылся неделями.

- Уведите его! - скомандовал один из парней преданному рядом с нами.

- Нет, - сказал я, - всё в порядке.

Еще минуту-другую я продолжал вести киртан, а парень висел на мне, но вот, наконец, он меня освободил и пошел рядом, качаясь из стороны в сторону, - очевидно, под влиянием алкоголя или наркотиков.

Двадцать минут спустя я остановился, чтобы петь на одном месте, и он снова упал плашмя на землю передо мной. На этот раз было слышно, как он что-то говорил. Мне даже показалось, что я расслышал слова «Кришна прештая бутале».

«Нет, не может быть», - решил я.

Поднявшись, он снова крепко меня обнял и - к ужасу всех преданных - поцеловал в щеку.

Охранники поспешили вмешаться.

- Всё в порядке, - сказал я. - Он не опасен.

Прошел час - а он всё еще был рядом. Когда, завершив киртан, я собирался передать микрофон другому преданному, этот парень внезапно выхватил его у меня из рук и принялся сосредоточенно, с закрытыми глазами, петь маха-мантру.

«Да как это возможно?» - думал я.

Он пропел несколько строф, и я забрал у него микрофон. Просто это выглядело слишком странно даже для Вудстока: человек, каждый сантиметр тела которого покрыт жуткими татуировками.

Я передал микрофон другому преданному и отошел в сторонку перевести дух. Краем глаза я заметил, что пьяный следует за мной.

- Простите, - сказал он по-английски и в очередной раз меня обнял.

На мгновение я потерял дар речи.

- Простить? - переспросил я.

- Да, - ответил он, понурив голову. - Я ваш падший ученик, бхакта Рафал. Много лет назад я жил на ферме Новый Шантипур на юге Польши. Когда вы приезжали, я вам служил. В сердце своем я принял вас духовным учителем. Вы не узнали меня из-за всех этих татуировок, - сказал он. - Пожалуйста, спасите меня, Гуру Махараджа!

- Всё хорошо, Рафал, - ответил я. - Не беспокойся. Присоединяйся ко всем нашим киртанам сегодня и завтра и ешь много прасада. Попробуй вернуть себе вкус к сознанию Кришны. Чуть позже мы с тобой поговорим подольше, но прямо сейчас - давай обратно на Ратха-ятру.

Мы шли, и он крепко держался за меня. Я мысленно помолился: «Шрила Прабхупада, прошу вас, спасите этого человека».

День в нашей Деревне прошел гладко. Ближе к вечеру Расикендра дас обратился ко мне:

- Шрила Гурудева, - сказал он, - мы потратили на приготовление почти двадцать шесть тонн продуктов. Я думаю, мы раздадим больше 150 000 порций прасада еще до окончания Вудстока. Сегодня утром у нас закончился рис. Я проехался по магазинам и скупил до зернышка весь рис в городе! Владельцы магазинов очень нами довольны!

- Да, всё благоприятно, по милости Кришны, - сказал я.

Я торопился в тент мантра-йоги, горя желанием поскорее присоединиться к киртану Б.Б. Говинды Махараджа, когда ко мне подошел молодой человек.

- Простите, сэр, могли бы вы уделить мне пять минут вашего времени? - взмолился он.

- Если честно, я спешу попасть в тент киртана.., - ответил я нетерпеливо.

- Прошу вас! - сказал он, удерживая меня за руку.

Видя его искренность, я остановился и уже спокойно сказал:

- Да, конечно. Что случилось?

- В прошлом году на Вудстоке мой друг обратился к вам с несколькими вопросами. Вы с ним говорили по-английски, а я не знал языка и ничего не понял. Но я вижу, что после фестиваля он на удивление изменился к лучшему, и все это, говорит, благодаря тому разговору с вами.

Что до меня, минувший год выдался очень сложным. От безысходности, чтобы справиться с тяжелой жизненной ситуацией, я обратился к духовности. Однажды вспомнил, как вы помогли моему другу. И знаете, что я сделал?

- Нет, а что ты сделал? - спросил я.

- Записался на курсы английского языка, чтобы свободно пообщаться с вами на Вудстоке в этом году. Почти что целый год я ходил на занятия по три раза в неделю, а потом даже съездил на две недели в Лондон попрактиковаться в английском.

- Ну тогда, - сказал я, взяв его под руку, - давай-ка присядем на травку и как следует побеседуем...

К последнему дню Вудстока все преданные выдохлись. Но служения своего не прекращали. Сил придавало то, что всем им было видно, насколько же люди любят Мирную деревню Кришны.

Когда в этот финальный вечер в тенте мантра-йоги начались киртаны, ко мне обратился один преданный из Хорватии.

- Махараджа, можно задать вопрос? - сказал он.

- Конечно, - ответил я.

- Я в Мирной деревне Кришны на Вудстоке впервые, - начал он. - И заметил некоторые вещи, которые никогда не видел на других фестивалях преданных.

- Какие, например? - спросил я.

- Ну, во-первых, у вас на большой сцене по вечерам играют непреданские рок-группы. Приходят тысячи человек. Но мне непонятно, какое отношение к сознанию Кришны имеет музыка карми,** звучащая в Деревне?

- Она, разумеется, не для преданных, - сказал я. - И мы не разрешаем песни непристойного содержания или с непристойной лексикой.

- Но.., - перебил юноша.

- Позволь мне задать тебе вопрос, - продолжил я. - Куда идут тысячи молодых людей после концертов?

Задумавшись на мгновение, он ответил:

- Большинство - к тенту «Пища для мира» поесть прасадам.

- А затем? - спросил я.

- Ну, после этого многие оказываются в тенте мантра-йоги.

- И чем они там занимаются? - продолжал я.

- Поют Харе Кришна и танцуют, как безумцы, часами напролет, - сказал он, улыбаясь.

- Да, - ответил я. - Все это соответствует стиху Рупы Госвами, который не раз цитировал Шрила Прабхупада:

йена тена пракарена манах кришна нивешайет
сарве видхи-нишедха сйур этайор эва кинкарах
*«Духовный учитель должен найти способы, с помощью которых люди, так или иначе, придут к сознанию Кришны. Все правила и предписания подчиняются этому принципу».* (Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.2.4)

- Проповедник должен проявлять изобретательность в распространении послания сознания Кришны, учитывать время, место и обстоятельства и при этом не идти вразрез с традицией, - подвел итог я.

- Хорошо, а как насчет девушек-преданных, показывающих танцевальные движения на сцене? - спросил он. - Вся толпа повторяет за ними. Я такого нигде больше не видел.

- Опять же, мы делаем это только на Вудстоке и на наших фестивалях на побережье, - ответил я. - Это помогает людям концентрироваться, и тогда они поют и танцуют с нами часами напролет.

Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы изобретали новые способы распространения сознания Кришны. Однажды он даже сказал такую фразу: «Пораскиньте мозгами, как распространить это Движение».

Его духовный учитель Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати был очень изобретателен и делал все возможное, чтобы привлечь людей к сознанию Кришны.

Достав телефон, я покопался в заметках и зачитал ему одну из своих любимых цитат из книги Бхакти Викаши Свами о жизни и учении Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати:

"Выставка состояла из двух частей, духовной и светской, с экспонатами, собранными со всей Индии, и вся эта феерия занимала больше квадратной мили. ***

Мирская часть демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, сельском хозяйстве, животноводстве, искусстве и ремеслах, спорте и развлечениях. Правительства нескольких провинций отправили для показа свои материалы. Были увлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, поединки на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «Harmonist», «другие невинные развлечения». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты.

Духовная часть была устроена еще более продуманно. В музее были фигуры Вишну и Кришны, а также различные предметы религиозного культа, например, вещи, ранее принадлежавшие известным садху. На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сект**** на разных языках и редкие рукописи неопубликованных духовных трудов. Были фотографии и портреты разных святых мест и знаменитых садху. Главной достопримечательностью была огромная рельефная карта Индии, занимающая более трети акра*****, сооруженная из камней, цемента и кирпича и показывающая важные места паломничеств, расположение всех отделений Гаудия-матха и маршруты путешествий Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Нитьянанды. Диорамы в более чем пятидесяти палатках рассказывали о многообразии духовных практик Индии, с акцентом на учении Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Практику чистых Вайшнавов, псевдо-Вайшнавов и других религиозных сект иллюстрировали фигуры в полный рост, на фоне картин на подходящие темы по играм Господа Чайтаньи. Еще одним новшеством для многочисленных посетителей было яркое освещение всего поля недавно проведенным электричеством".

[ Шри Бхактисиддханта-вайбхава, «Теистические выставки», стр. 355-356 ]


Киртан Мадхавы прабху, начавшийся поздним вечером, возвестил о восходе солнца на следующий день. Он стал «вишенкой на торте», достойным завершением лучшего за двадцать три года фестиваля Вудсток.

Проснулся я уставшим, в глазах туман.

«Надо вставать, - уговаривал я себя. - Надо наводить порядок, демонтировать сегодня всю Деревню, а через два дня возвращаться на побережье Балтийского моря, у нас еще три недели наших обычных фестивалей».

Когда около девяти утра я прибыл на поле, там уже суетились тридцать преданных, разбиравших Деревню. За воротами текли потоки людей, уезжавших с фестиваля домой на автобусах и поездах.

«Как только эти преданные выдерживают! - произнес я про себя. - Это возможно лишь благодаря Гаура-шакти, внутренней энергии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху».

Когда я проходил мимо тента «Пища для мира», уже почти полностью разобранного, несколько преданных подошли ко мне.

- Шрила Гурудева, - сказал один из них, - мы нашли кастрюлю риса и кастрюлю халавы, их почему-то не раздали. Что нам с ними делать?

Задумавшись на мгновение, я сказал:

- Давайте поставим столик там, на обочине дороги и раздадим отъезжающим. Найдите хорошую скатерть, приведите себя в порядок, найдите тарелки, ложки, поставьте небольшую табличку...

Уставшие и унылые, с мешками под глазами, преданные недоверчиво посмотрели на меня.

- Тут хватит лишь на тридцать или сорок человек, Шрила Гурудева, - сказал один из них. - За последние пять дней мы распространили 150 000 порций. Что изменится, если прасадам получат чуть больше людей?

- Подойдите поближе, сядьте, - сказал я, - и я расскажу вам небольшую историю.

«Однажды, после сильного шторма шли по берегу моря двое мужчин. Тысячи и тысячи мелких рыбешек, выброшенные на берег, беспомощно бились на песке. Они шли, и тут один из них наклонился, поднял трех рыбок и закинул обратно в воду.

Удивленный, друг его остановился и спросил:

- Зачем ты это сделал? Здесь тысячи рыб на берегу. Какая разница, ну забросишь ты трех обратно в море.

Тот улыбнулся и ответил:

- Для них - большая разница!»

Выслушав историю, преданные вскочили, вдохновленные и, собрав все необходимое, принялись раздавать людям Вудстока последние капли милости.

***************

*«Мои поклоны Гауре, прекраснейшему сыну Шачиматы. В век Кали поклонение Ему - свершенье харинамы. Он - бриллиант сверкающий Земли, Он - вновь пришедший сын Махараджи Нанды. Дух Его проповеди идеален для мира рождений и смертей. В своей обители Шри Навадвипа-дхаме Он погружен в медитацию на Собственный образ Враджендра-нанданы Шри Кришны».*

[ Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья, «Шри Шачи-сута аштакам», «Восемь молитв, прославляющих сына Шри Шачи деви», стих 7 ]



__________________________

* польская ежедневная общественно-политическая «Газета избирателя» (прим. пер.)
** карми - см. Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.1.3, 8.5.47; Чайтанья-Чаритамрита Ади 7.46 (прим. ред.)
*** полтора квадратных километра
**** в изначальном смысле слова - «философско-религиозная школа» либо «ответвление» (прим. ред.)
***** более тысячи квадратных метров



на англ. (с фото) http://www.dandavats.com/?p=49214
на сайте https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/sacred-ground/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

21 августа 2017 

*Медитация на духовное в связи приближающимся солнечным затмением*



«Пять тысяч лет тому назад ведические астрономы так же, как и астрономы современные, могли предсказывать затмения солнца и луны. Однако, знание древних астрономов простиралось дальше:  они разбирались в кармическом влиянии подобных событий. Как правило, и солнечное, и лунное затмения, за некоторыми редкими исключениями, очень неблагоприятны. Но точно так же, как неблагоприятный день экадаши становится благотворным, если используется для прославления Господа Хари, так и время затмения благоприятно – для поста и поклонения». [ Шримад-Бхагаватам, 10.82.2 комм. ]

Гопи Вриндавана, после долгой разлуки встретившись по случаю солнечного затмения с Кришной на Курукшетре, молились Ему так:

ахус ча те налина-набха падаравиндам
йогешварайр хрди вичинтйам агадха-бодхайх
самсара-купа-патитоттаранаваламбам
гехам йусам апи манасй удийат сада нах
«Дорогой Господь, чей пупок точно лотос, Твои лотосные стопы – единственное прибежище для тех, кто пал в глубокий колодец материального существования. Стопам Твоим поклоняются и медитируют на них великие йоги-мистики и высокоученые философы. Как бы мы хотели, чтобы эти лотосные стопы проявились и в наших сердцах... хотя мы - всего лишь обычные люди, занятые домашними делами». [ Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.82.48 ]


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/a...-solar-eclipse

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Из заграждения внезапно появились шестеро полицейских в полной экипировке, подошли к нашему минивэну - руки на автоматах.


Было очень печально читать о подобном  :sed:  Эти политические передряги обязательно должны прекратиться (может быть и уже прекращаются, а то и прекратились).

Благодарю за перевод, приятно было почитать!  :buket:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Благодарю за перевод


Три последние главы про Польшу не мой перевод, я только редактировала и переводили стихи. Мой дед воевал во II мировой против гитлеровцев, а после войны служил на территории Польши. Из-за "нового" курса Польши по отношению к России я теперь не настроена писать про них.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Три последние главы про Польшу не мой перевод...


Я давно это заметил, приходится мириться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Подношение на день ухода Шрилы Прабхупады – 2017*




Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
Вся слава вам!

Как и всегда, у меня сегодня день смешанных чувств. С одной стороны, боль разлуки. Хотя вы ушли из поля нашего материального видения 40 лет тому назад, у меня ощущение, будто это случилось вчера. В мирских отношениях скорбь из-за ухода любимого человека из этого мира с течением времени зачатую стихает. Но в трансцендентных отношениях боль в сердце с каждым днем все растет. Один известный автор, Джордж Элиот, написал: 

«Только в страданиях разлуки мы постигаем глубину любви».

Но будучи днем печали, это еще и праздничный день – мы знаем, что вы с вашим возлюбленным Господом, далеко от невзгод этого мира рождений и смертей.

Или..? Зная ваше глубочайшее сострадание и любовь к падшим обусловленным душам, я иногда удивляюсь. В 1975 в Париже мой духовный брат Ади Шекхара даса бесхитростно спросил у вас: «Шрила Прабхупада, а куда вы пойдете после смерти?»

Прикрыв глаза на мгновение, вы мягко ответили: «Я планирую отправиться на адские планеты, продолжать проповедовать послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху». 

Произнесли вы это с такой исключительной убежденностью, что стали для меня олицетворением стиха 

нарайана-парах сарве
на куташчана бибхйати
сваргапаварга-наракешв
апи тулйартха-даршинах

*«Преданные, целиком посвятившие себя служению Верховной Личности Бога, Нарайане, не чувствуют страха, где бы они ни оказались. Для них нет разницы - рай,  освобождение или ад - ибо таких преданных интересует только служение Господу».* 

[ ШБ 6.17.28 ]

Шрила Прабхупада, если Кришна исполнил ваше желание проповедовать падшим душам в адских мирах, пожалуйста, знайте: я в любое время готов присоединиться к вам. Единственное величайшее счастье моей жизни – это помогать вам в вашей проповеднической миссии в этом мире. 

Иногда люди спрашивают меня: «Свами, где вы живете? Где ваш дом?» 

Я всегда отвечаю: «Где я проповедую в каждый дарованный мне день, там у меня и дом. Ведь дом там, где сердце, а мое сердце едино с желанием моего учителя повсюду распространять святые имена». 

Шрила Прабхупада, жизнь моя клонится к закату, так что желание присоединиться к вам может исполниться в любой момент. Меня тешит эта надежда, я бы без сожаления оставил этот мир. 

Однако в сердце моем остается одно беспокойство – о благополучии более молодых поколений преданных, которые остаются нести вашу миссию.  

Я видел много искренних душ и среди мужчин, и среди женщин, укрывшихся у ваших лотосных стоп - либо от рождения, либо по своей удаче. Пожалуйста, благословите их вашей милостью, чтобы они могли продолжить нести факел знания, освещавший путь чистого преданного служения моему поколению. Пожалуйста, даруйте им вкус к воспеванию святых имен, вкус, который благополучно перенес многих моих духовных братьев и сестер через океан материального существования – к тому месту, откуда не возвращаются. Пожалуйста, одарите их состраданием ко всем обусловленным душам, страдающим в этом океане материального существования. Даруйте им мудрость, чтобы они избежали ошибок моего поколения, и мужество противостоять той жесткой оппозиции, которая, несомненно, придет с продвижением этого века Кали. И, пожалуйста, даруйте им ту же верность вашему движению, которой были отмечены многие великие души моего поколения, как выдающиеся, так и просто тихо посвятившие свои жизни сознанию Кришны.

Предлагаю почтение всем им и всем вайшнавам, кто по природе своей – истинные благожелатели всего человечества. 

шакала вайшнава-паде мора намашкара
итхе кичу апарадха нахука амара
хоийачен хойбен прабхур джато бхакта вринда
вандана кори‘ шабара чаранаравинда

«Предлагая почтительные поклоны лотосным стопам всех вайшнавов, молюсь, чтобы мне не совершать оскорблений в своих попытках послужить им. Всем тем вайшнавам, что только были, есть сейчас и всем, кто только будут - всем им мои поклоны у их лотосных стоп». 

[ Девакинандана даса, поэт ]

Вся слава вам, Шрила Прабхупада, мой вечный благожелатель! 

Ваш слуга и на небесах и в аду, 
Индрадьюмна Свами 



https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...10399731172564
https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/d...-offering-2017

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие ученики, друзья и доброжелатели,

Сегодня моя любимая ученица, Враджа Валлабхи даси, из Брисбена, Австралия скончалась в трагической автокатастрофе в то время как она добиралась на семинар у холма Говардхана, здесь во Вриндаване. Ей было только 23 года. Она была замечательной талантливой преданной с лучезарной улыбкой. Она последний раз чрезвычайно помогла в организации нашей месячной парикрамы на Картику. Мы будем очень скучать по ней. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за нее, а также о ее родителях, Сакхи Рай дасу, Враджа Лакшми даси, ее сестре Каишори Синдху даси, которые теперь должны будут перенести разлуку с ней.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дорогие ученики, друзья и доброжелатели,
> 
> Сегодня моя любимая ученица, Враджа Валлабхи даси, из Брисбена, Австралия скончалась в трагической автокатастрофе в то время как она добиралась на семинар у холма Говардхана, здесь во Вриндаване. Ей было только 23 года. Она была замечательной талантливой преданной с лучезарной улыбкой. Она последний раз чрезвычайно помогла в организации нашей месячной парикрамы на Картику. Мы будем очень скучать по ней. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за нее, а также о ее родителях, Сакхи Рай дасу, Враджа Лакшми даси, ее сестре Каишори Синдху даси, которые теперь должны будут перенести разлуку с ней.


God (Sri-Sri Radha-Krishna) bless her!  :cry:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В память

Моя дорогая Враджа Валлабхи, Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Хотя Ты ушла из этого мира, я молюсь, чтобы через трансцендентную среду мои слова были донесены до тебя, где бы ты ни служила, в этом ли мире, или у лотосных стоп Радхи и Шйамасундары в духовном мире. Я убежден, что ты находишься в последнем, поскольку Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в своей Матхура-махатмйе, цитируя Сканда Пурану:

сарпа даштах пашу хатах
павакамбху винашитах
лабда памртйаво йе ча
матхуре мам лока гах

"Те, кто во Враджа-мандале были укушены змеей, убиты животными, утонули, сгорели в огне или кто оставил тело по другой неестественной причиной, конечно, становятся жителями Моей собственной духовной планеты".
[Сканда-пурана, Маргашиша-махатмйа, глава 17, стих 50]

Моя дорогая духовная дочь, хотя я - твой духовный учитель, предположительно знающий Шастры и утвердившийся  в преданном служении, ничто не могло подготовить меня к твоему внезапному и неожиданному уходу. Это не слабость, скорее это - природа любви; любовь к гуру к его ученице и ученицы к ее гуру.
   В письме 28 сентября 1966, Шрила Прабхупада написал :

“В его первом взгляде на меня мой духовный учитель также посмотрел на меня с такой любовью. Именно на этом самом первом даршане с ним я узнал, как любить. Именно  по его безграничной милости он занял такого недостойного человека как я в выполнении некоторых его желаний. Это - его беспричинная милость - вовлечь меня в проповедь послания Шри Рупы и Шри Рагхунатхи”.

Таким же образом, Валлабхи, именно из-за твоей любви ко мне, явленную через твое непрерывное и самоотверженное служение, проявились моя оценка и любовь к тебе как моей духовной дочери. В силу твоих врожденных талантов, признанных всеми, ты много лет помогала в организации и управлении всеми моими главными проповедническими программами  такими как Фестивали Индии в Польше,  Мирная деревня Кришны на Вудстоке, огромные фестивали в Гуджарате и Махараштре и здесь во Вриндаване во время Kaртики. Я могу честно сказать, что не достиг бы успеха без тебя. Я полностью зависел от твоего служения и помощи мне проповедовать сознание Кришны во всем мире. Что же мне делать теперь, когда ты ушла?

Именно в таком настроении Шрила Прабхупада написал ученику 22 января 1976
:
“Ты не можешь выжить без моей милости, и я не могу выжить без твоей. Это взаимно. Эта обоюдная зависимость основана на любви – сознании Кришны”.

Действительно, я всегда был в курсе твоего превосходного служения. Каждый раз, когда возникала трудная задача, такая как, например, организация киртан мелы «Священные Звуки» в Новом Говардхане, было достаточно просто сказать тебе: “Валлабхи, пожалуйста, сделай это”. Теперь, когда ты ушла, вещи не будут столь же легкими, как и не будут они приносить того же наслаждения. Именно твоя радостная улыбка, твой энтузиазм и твоя решимость удовлетворить других доставляли тем, кто служил с тобой,  такое удовольствие. Моя дорогая духовная дочь, я не смогу правильно выразить, насколько я буду скучать по тебе!
Весьма правдоподобно звучит мудрость поэта Джорджа Элиота : “Только в муках разлуки мы постигаем глубины любви”.

  Самая дорогая Baллабхи, некоторые из моих самых нежных воспоминаний будут о времени, проведенном нами здесь, в этом святом месте Шри Вриндавана дхаме. Много лет ты помогала Расика Широмани даси и ее мужу, Говинда чаран дасу, в организации больших Kaртика пaрикрам. Это была всепоглающая задача по меньшей мере, но тем не менее ты всегда находила время, чтобы сидеть и слушать лекции и наслаждаться киртанами, пением святых имен. Как то вечером, во время особенно вдохновляющего бхаджана ты сказала другу: “Я была бы рада оставить тело посреди такого красивого пения святых имен”.
И в сущности, ты сделала именно так. В тот роковой день, когда ты ушла, вы ехали на ретрит у холма Говардхан посвященному Святому имени. Преданные, которые были в транспортном средстве с тобой, сказали мне, что ты с энтузиазмом повторяла джапу, когда, лишь минуту спустя от священной Радха кунды, произошла та авария. Ты мгновенно оставила свое тело. Хотя это был трагическая кончина, это позволило тебе достичь того, что желало твое сердце. Такова всемилостивая природа Шри Вриндавана. Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в Уткалика-валлари:

“O красивое, ароматное древо желаний тамала, цветущее в лесу Вриндавана и обвитое виноградной лозой мадхави богини управляющей этим лесом! O дерево, слава чьей тени защищает мир от массы обжигающих страданий, что за замечательные плоды находят люди у твоих стоп?”
[Шрила Рупа Госвами, Уткалика-валлари, Виноградная лоза Надежд, текст 66]

    Ты родилась в семье преданных, ты жила жизнью в полном сознании Кришны, и ты ушла в святой дхаме Шри Вриндавана, воспевая святые имена. Позволь мне теперь описать подробно твое путешествие далее. Конечно же, это соответствует описанию вхождения в вечное царство Вриндавана Шрилы Рупы Госвами в его известной поэме Уддхава-сандеш. Кришна говорит Уддхаве:

  “О, брат мой, путь, по которому ты пойдешь к далекому холму Надишвара, как говорят, красивый, прямой и хороший. Когда ты погрузишься в океан счастья в Гокуле, я буду очень счастлив. Когда друг становится счастливым, хорошие люди думают, что и они сами счастливы“.
    “Сначала ты должен пойти в место под названием Гокарна, где пребывает господь Шива,  управляющий судном, которое вывозит людей из океана проблем. O мудрый, оттуда ты пойдешь недалеко, в место, где Ямуна встречает Сарасвати, место, которое выполняет желания живых существ”.
     “Именно в этом месте я впервые вошел в Матхуру. Там меня поцеловали волны взглядов множества красавиц, бросавших на меня взгляды украдкой, которые сказали: « О,стройный друг, мы стали самыми удачливыми, ибо изящный флейтист, чья музыка заставила одежды гопи прийти в беспорядок теперь прогуливается по пути наших глаз’”.
    “От того места, затопленного блаженством, пожалуйста, пройди еще немного до Амбикавана, где, спасая Нанду от змеи в озере Калии, и освобождая Видйадхару, я устроил фестиваль счастья для пастушек Враджа”.
    “O мудрый, не направляй свою колесницу холмистыми берегами Ямуны, где Кувалайапида снова и снова атаковал Меня его бивнями. Святые люди никогда не отправляются туда, где ходят демоны”.
    “Избегай южного пути. Иди на север к королю святых мест, месту, украшенному множеством цветущих  цветов сумана и изящных птиц, месту, где по Моей милости Акрура впервые увидел мир гопов”.
     “Даже если ты не хочешь проходить мимо дверей брахманов, совершающих ягьи, поскольку они, пренебрегли мной и из-за этого не дороги тебе, ты, тем не менее, должен поглядеть на жен тех брахманов, которые всегда поют мою славу. Если ты не хочешь видеть их, твои глаза будут обмануты чем-то очень ценным”.
    “Тогда, пожалуйста, быстро иди в место под названием Котика, находящееся рядом с городом Матхурой, и которое наполнено большим количеством цветущих деревьев. Когда я шел через то место, девушка, собирающая цветы, открыла часть плеча и улыбнулась Мне”.      Дорогая Валлабхи, красивое описание путешествия паломника во Вриндаван продолжается в поэме Шрилы Рупы Госвами , так же как продолжает проливаться милость Господа по отношению к тебе, ибо Он ведет тебя далее на этом пути чистой преданности, ведущим к Его лотосным стопам.  А поэтому твоя любовь к Вриндавану и Божественной Чете будет расцветать день ото дня. Подобное достижимо для тех, кто следует за нашим возлюбленным Шрилой Прабхупадой, как он указал одной из моих духовных сестер на заре нашего движения:

“По мере того как твое преданное служение будет становиться зрелым, ты будешь видеть Кришну все больше и большье , и все больше и больше ты будешь осознавать качества Святой земли Вриндавана”.
[Письмо Хладини даси, 28 января 1973]

Дорогая Валлабхи, я когда-то спросил своего духовного брата, Тамала Кришну Госвами, каково самое важное качество ученика. Он немедленно ответил: «Гуру-ништха, вера в духовного учителя». Ты воплотила в себе эту веру, и это было твоим самым покоряющим качеством. Я тогда спросил его: “Каков самый большой вызов, чтобы стать инициирующим духовным учителем?” Он сделал паузу на мгновение и затем ответил мягко: “Иногда ты обязан принимать учеников, которые более возвышенны, чем ты сам”.

Мне так повезло иметь тебя и многих других подобных тебе, моими учениками. Я никогда не забуду о вас. Твои заключительные слова ко мне, в пророческом сообщении, которое я получил только за минуту до того, как ты оставила этот мир, будут всегда оставаться со мной. Мы обсуждали, как мы будем скоро служить в разных странах. Разве знали мы, что это служение будет в различных мирах.
   Ты написала:
“Я буду ждать, чтобы служить Вам Шрила Гурудева”.

Пожалуйста, Валлабхи, запасись терпением. Я буду дома уже весьма скоро. И как Шрила Прабхупада сказал: “Однажды у нас будет свой ИСККОН в духовном мире”.

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
Индрадйумна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ты упомянула о том, что не можешь как следует воспевать шестнадцать кругов маха-мантры. Хорошо воспевать означает сосредоточиться на звуке святого имени. Если мы научимся просто правильно слушать, успех в духовной жизни нам гарантирован. Так или иначе, через практику и непривязанность научи ум сосредотачиваться на святых именах маха-мантры. Это подобно фундаменту здания. Если заложить прочный фундамент, то все здание будет прочным и устойчивым.
Сосредоточиться на этом наставлении сейчас, в самом начале твоего преданного служения, и тогда все получится замечательно.
[Е.С.Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами]

----------


## Светлана )



----------


## Gopati das

Ученики Шрилы Гурудева в Скайпе:

https://join.Ф.com/e1iZAQMiJVFo

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 14, глава 8

18 марта 2016_

*Свет души*



– Добро пожаловать домой! – приветствовал меня, уставшего после перелета из Бангалора, Махаван даса на выходе из нового блестящего терминала аэропорта Нью-Дели. Махаван (ему нет еще тридцати) – мой русский ученик и секретарь в путешествиях по Индии. Он брахмачари, носит шафран, бреет голову и забивает свою сумку новейшими гаджетами – сотовыми телефонами, iPad-ами, наушниками и зарядными устройствами.

– Пока мы еще не дома, – ответил я. – Хотелось бы, но до Вриндавана еще добрых три часа пути.

– Тогда поспешим, – сказал он. – Машина уже ждет.

Мы пробирались через толчею входящих и выходящих из терминала людей, как вдруг Махаван заметил в толпе пожилого мужчину в перепачканных одеждах винного оттенка.

– Гурудева, взгляните на того человека. Кажется, он просит о помощи. Должно быть, нищий?

– Он не нищий, – ответил я. – Он монах-буддист из Тибета. Просить подаяние – часть их традиции. Это помогает монахам развивать смирение.

– А чашки-то для милостыни у него нет. И похоже, он в отчаянии.

Ему никто ничего не подавал. Пока мы смотрели, мальчишка-подросток оттолкнул его в сторону. Монах, прикрыв лицо рукой, опустился на скамью. Секунду спустя мимо проследовала состоятельная пара, и он, поднявшись, направился к ним, но и они его проигнорировали. Он пробовал было настаивать – мужчина прикрикнул на него. Монах выглядел расстроенным. Он вернулся, сел на скамью и устремил взгляд прямо перед собой, будто в медитации. Вид у него был запачканный, однако, казалось, что он сияет.

Я был потрясен тем, как люди обходились с ним. Чувствуя, что мой долг – помочь ему, я направился прямиком к его скамье. Лишь только заметив меня, монах, вскочив, поспешил ко мне и ухватил за рукав.

– Пожалуйста, позвольте немного побыть с вами, – произнес он по-английски. – Мне нужно прибежище духовных лиц.

– Конечно, – ответил я. – Почему бы нам не присесть?

– Есть ли у вас время? – тихо спросил он.

– Для таких, как вы, у меня есть все время мира, – сказал я. Мы прошли к той скамье, на которой он сидел. Он все еще удерживал меня за рукав.

– Вы голодны? – спросил я. – Могу ли я вас чем-нибудь угостить?

– Спасибо, нет, – отвечал он. – Я не голоден.

– Вы потерялись? – расспрашивал я. – Может быть, помочь вам добраться до вашего места назначения?

– Подождите минуту, – ответил он и, выпрямив спину и закрыв глаза, принял медитативную позу. Медленно вдыхая и выдыхая, он стал невозмутим, спокоен и собран.

«Как, ради всего святого, он сумел настолько быстро успокоиться после столь дурного обращения?» – изумлялся я. Минута прошла, и я почувствовал, что волна умиротворения накрыла и меня. Наконец он открыл глаза. Смотря не прямо на меня, а куда-то вдаль, он поведал мне свою историю.

– Меня зовут Церинг Лама, – сказал он. – Приехал я из монастыря Сэра, Лхаса, Тибет. Жил там с пятилетнего возраста.

– Ого! – сказал я. – Сколько же вам сейчас?

– Мне семьдесят.

– А какое служение было у вас в монастыре?

– Изучать писания, – ответил он. – Мне с детства преподавали учение Ламы Цонг-кхалпы, который жил в четырнадцатом веке. Он основатель школы Гелуг-па, которой я принадлежу, и высокочтимый учитель буддистских писаний. Дебаты по писаниям – мое основное служение. Это неотъемлемая часть нашей традиции.

– Встреча со столь сведущим ученым для меня большая честь, – проговорил я. – Сожалею, что видел,  как люди вели себя с вами сегодня.

Он покачал головой, как если бы дурное обращение не имело к нему никакого отношения, а может быть, чтобы пропустить мою похвалу.

– Я всю жизнь мечтал побывать в Бодх Гайе, – продолжал он. – Это место, где Будда достиг просветления. Это здесь, в Индии, штат Бихар. Несколько месяцев тому назад я попрощался со своими любимыми учениками и в одиночку, пешком отправился в Бодх Гайу.

Я подумал, сколько же сотен или даже тысяч учеников должно было быть у такого человека. Он продолжал:

– Когда я добрался сюда, в Дели двое мужчин предложили мне остановиться на ночь в их доме. Уставший после месяцев путешествий, я принял их приглашение. Вечером они меня накормили и напоили каким-то чаем. Следующее, что я помню – как я очнулся на тротуаре делийских трущоб. Наверное, в чай был подмешан какой-то препарат, потому я и потерял сознание. Я обнаружил, что они украли у меня все, что было: одежду, паспорт, конечно же, деньги и даже освященные четки для молитв. Я копил деньги на это паломничество в Бодх Гайу с самого детства, и вдруг оказалось, что я не могу совершить его. Теперь у меня ничего нет. Я в этом аэропорту уже три дня, прошу милостыню, чтобы завершить путешествие. Никто не подал мне ни единой рупии, скорее всего, оттого что я весь перепачкан и помят.

Я взял его за руку и сказал:

– Я вам помогу.

– Нет-нет, – отвечал он, – от такого святого человека, как вы, я не возьму деньги.

– Да всё в порядке, – сказал я. – Я еще не святой. Я стараюсь, но в действительности, я только начинающий. Мне еще предстоит долгий путь. Уверяю вас, можете смело принять от меня немного денег.

– То, что вы с таким смирением произнесли – не правда, – сдержанно сказал он. – Я изучил ваше лицо. Я вижу ваше истинное «я» через ваши глаза.

– Вы можете меня видеть сквозь мои глаза? – переспросил я.

– Да, – отозвался он. – Я научился этому от наших тибетских учителей.

Он пристально посмотрел мне прямо в глаза. Мне стало неудобно, и я отвел взгляд, но он ухватил меня за подбородок и повернул мою голову обратно к себе, внимательно изучая мое лицо. У его маленькой руки была неслабая хватка.

Я также взглянул на его лицо. Темно-карие глаза смотрели на меня из-под раскосых, как на тибетских изображениях, и приподнятых внешними уголками век. У него был маленький плоский нос, а тонкие губы, хотя и были твердо сомкнуты, казалось, еле заметно улыбались. Он явно не брился несколько дней, на золотистой коже было несколько маленьких рубцов. Казалось, от него исходит сияние, которое я скорее чувствовал, чем видел, и легкий острый аромат тибетских благовоний еще витал вокруг запачканного и потертого в путешествии одеяния. Хотя он едва ли доставал головой мне до носа, было чувство, что я стою перед кем-то огромным, могучим, кем-то, кто может сбить меня одним щелчком пальца.

Через несколько минут он заговорил.

– Ты хорошо служишь своему учителю в этой жизни.

– Что ж, выполняю кое-какое служение, – сказал я. – Говорю же, я стараюсь, однако...

– Ты распространяешь его славу посредством письменного слова, посредством речи и посредством праздников, которые ты проводишь в дальних землях.

«Дальних землях? – изумился я про себя. – Откуда тибетский монах может знать о фестивалях в Польше?»

– Однако в прошлом году твое служение было прервано болезнью, – сказал он.

– Ну да. Боролся с раком и...

– В марте, – сказал он.

У меня перехватило дыхание.

– Да, – сказал я. – Да. Вы совершенно правы. Это было в марте прошлого года.

– И впереди еще болезни, – сказал он.

– О... правда? – произнес я и услышал разочарование в собственном голосе.

– Не беспокойся, – сказал он. – Я тебе помогу.

Поднявшись со скамьи, он сел на полу в полную йоговскую асану. Снова закрыл глаза и, казалось, тут же переместился на иной уровень. Через несколько минут брови его из-за силы медитации сошлись, а губы задвигались, так как он читал мантры на тибетском.

Люди останавливались посмотреть на необычную картину: на скамье сидит санньяси, а буддистский монах медитирует около него на полу. Они поглядывали на меня, будто ожидая объяснений – у меня их не было. Я просто сидел молча, а он предлагал молитвы ради моего блага.

Двадцать минут спустя он открыл глаза и повернулся ко мне.

– Я убрал препятствия, – сказал он. – Ты проживешь долгую жизнь в служении своему учителю.

– Надо же, – сказал я. – Большое спасибо.

Я поднялся и помог ему вернуться на скамью.

– Сострадание – суть учения Будды, – сказал он.

– Я знаю, – сказал я. – Только вот почему вы так добры ко мне, незнакомцу?

– Мы не незнакомцы, – отвечал он. – Я возвращаю благо, оказанное тобою мне несколько жизней тому назад.

Я почувствовал, как волосы у меня на руках встают дыбом.

– Вы имеете в виду... хотите сказать, что мы встречались в прошлом..?

– Некоторые вещи лучше оставлять невысказанными, – отозвался он. – И мне нужно идти. Надо постараться исполнить свою мечту.

– Постойте, – сказал я. – Подождите минуту. Я хочу вам помочь.

– Нет, – сказал он. – Я ведь уже сказал, что не приму от тебя деньги. Ты используешь их, помогая людям, которым не так повезло, как тебе.

– Но подождите, – сказал я. – Откуда вам известно, как я использую деньги? Мы только что встретились.

– Я ведь говорю: глаза являют свет души.

Он повернулся и зашагал к терминалу.

– Нет! – я догнал его. – Я не позволю этим людям снова дурно обращаться с вами. Возьмите, пожалуйста, пожертвование. Здесь хватит, чтобы добраться до Бодх-Гайи и вернуться в Тибет поездом.

Я затолкал ему в руку несколько купюр.

Он долго смотрел на деньги. Когда он поднял взгляд, глаза его были влажны.

– Я приму твою доброту, – медленно сказал он. – И я тебя не забуду.

Он опять стал уходить, а потом остановился и повернулся.

– Мы не встретимся более в этой жизни, – произнес он. – Но я оставлю тебе особенный подарок в монастыре в Лхасе. Приедешь туда – назови мое имя. Монахи тебя проведут.

Он достал клочок бумаги из рукава своих одежд и написал адрес монастыря. У меня мурашки пошли по коже.

– Пообещай, что приедешь, – сказал он. – То, что я оставлю для тебя, будет большим подспорьем в служении твоему учителю.

– Вы говорите о деньгах? – спрашиваю.

– О нет, – отвечает он. – Ничего подобного. Это не купишь ни за какие деньги. Ты не будешь разочарован.

С этими словами он исчез в переполненной станции метро.

Я обернулся к Махавану.

– Что это сейчас было? Это сон?

– Нет, – сказал он с тем же, что у меня, потрясенным видом. – Я все это видел собственными глазами. Вы действительно поедете в Лхасу?

– Конечно, поеду, – отвечал я. – Всегда хотел побывать в Тибете. Теперь есть отличный повод – усилить служение моему духовному учителю, Шриле Прабхупаде.

– А можно мне поехать с вами? – спросил Махаван.

– Ты должен поехать, – сказал я. – Чтобы, когда мы найдем то, что оставил нам монах, подтвердить мне, что это не сон. И чтобы убедиться, что служение великой душе никогда не бывает напрасным.


********************
*«Встать на путь освобождения из материального плена можно, только служа великим душам, достигшим духовного совершенства. К ним относятся имперсоналисты и преданные Господа. Хочет ли кто слиться с бытием Господа, или желает общаться с Самим Богом, он должен служить махатмам. Перед теми, кто не заинтересован в этом, кто общается с людьми, привязанными к женщинам и сексу, открывается прямая дорога в ад. Махатмы не видят разницы между живыми существами и равно расположены ко всем. Они умиротворены и целиком отдают себя преданному служению. Свободные от гнева, они заботятся о благе каждого и никогда не поступают неправедно. Такие люди известны как махатмы».*
[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.5.2 ]









На английском – http://www.dandavats.com/?p=25093
На сайте - Дневник странствующего монаха. Том 14

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> [/video]


Спасибо, интересная история. Но я не видела этого камня на алтаре.

Вот встретила фото, что-то подобное, по составу это редкий бело-голубой мрамор: 

Что тут написано, кто-нибудь прочитает?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*В память* 
_15 ноября 2017_


Моя дорогая Враджа Валлабхи, пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Ты покинула этот мир, но я молюсь, чтобы мои слова дошли до тебя посредством трансцендентной реальности, где бы ты сейчас не служила — будь это наш мир или же лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямасундары в мире духовном. Я убежден в последнем, поскольку  Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Матхура-махатмье», цитируя «Сканда Пурану»:

сарпа даштах пашу хатах
павакамбху винашитах
лабда памртйаво йе ча
матхуре мам лока гаха

 «Те, кого укусила змея, кто убит животным, погиб в огне, воде или иной неестественной смертью во Враджа-мандале, непременно становятся жителями Моей собственной духовной планеты».

[«Сканда Пурана», Маргаширша-махатмья, глава 17, стих 50]

Дорогая моя духовная дочь, несмотря на то, что я твой духовный учитель, вроде бы и знающий шастры, и утвердившийся в преданном служении, ничто не смогло подготовить меня к твоему внезапному, непредвиденному уходу. Это не слабость, скорее это природа любви, любви гуру к своему ученику и ученика — к гуру. В письме от 28 сентября 1966 г. Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

«С первого своего взгляда на меня мой духовный учитель смотрел на меня с такой любовью. Это было на моем самом первом даршане с ним — тогда я научился любить. По своей безграничной милости он привлек такого недостойного человека, как я, к исполнению некоторых своих пожеланий. По своей беспричинной милости он занял меня в проповеди послания Шри Рупы и Шри Рагхунатхи».

Точно так же, Валлабхи, из-за твоей любви ко мне, явленной в непрерывном бескорыстном служении, проявилась и моя благодарность и любовь к тебе, как к моей духовной дочери. Благодаря присущим тебе талантам, очевидным всем и каждому, ты стала инструментом при организации и проведении всех моих основных проповеднических программ на протяжении многих лет: от фестиваля Индии в Польше до «Деревни мира Кришны» на Вудстоке; начиная с масштабных фестивалей в Гуджарате и Махараштре и заканчивая фестивалями здесь, во Вриндаване на Картику. Сказать по правде, без тебя у меня не было бы такого успеха. Я полностью зависел от твоего служения, твоей помощи в распространении сознании Кришны по миру. Как же мне быть теперь, когда ты ушла?

В этом же настроении Шрила Прабхупада написал одному ученику 22 января 1976:

«Ты не выдержишь без моей милости, а я не выдержу без твоей. Это обоюдно. Это взаимозависимость, основанная на любви – сознании Кришны».

Вне всяких сомнений, я всегда понимал безупречность твоего служения. Какой бы сложной ни была задача, например, организовать киртана-мелу «Священные звуки» в Новом Говардхане, мне было достаточно только сказать: «Валлабхи, пожалуйста, сделай это». Теперь, когда ты ушла, это больше не будет столь же простым – и столь же приятным. Благодаря твоей радостной улыбке, твоему энтузиазму и стремлению угодить другим, служение в твоем обществе было одним удовольствием. Моя дорогая духовная дочь, я не могу должным образом выразить, как сильно я буду скучать по тебе!

В очередной раз мудрость поэта Джорджа Элиота подтверждает истину: «Только в страданиях разлуки мы постигаем глубину любви».

Дорогая Валлабхи, некоторые самые теплые мои воспоминания будут о времени, проведенном здесь, в святой обители Шри Вриндаван-дхамы. Многие годы ты помогала Расике Широмани даси и ее супругу Говинда Чарану дасу устраивать большие Картика-парикрамы. Дело это, мягко говоря, чрезвычайно сложное – но ты всегда находила время сесть, послушать лекцию и насладиться святыми именами в киртане. Как-то вечером на очень уж вдохновенном бхаджане ты сказала подруге: «Мне было бы за счастье оставить тело среди такого великолепного воспевания святых имен».

По сути, ты это и сделала. В роковой день своего ухода ты ехала на ретрит, посвященный святому имени на Говардхане. Преданные, которые были вместе с тобой в рикше, сказали мне, что ты всю дорогу вдохновенно повторяла джапу, и всего через несколько минут после того, как вы проехали священную Радха Кунду, произошла авария. Ты тут же оставила тело. Это был трагический случай – но благодаря ему ты смогла достичь желания своего сердца. Такова всемилостивая природа Шри Вриндавана. Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Уткалика-валлари»:

«О великолепное благоуханное древо желаний тамала, цветущее в лесу Вриндавана, увитое лозой мадхави богини-повелительницы этого леса! О дерево, сень славы которого защищает мир от несметного множества жгучих страданий, – какие же удивительные плоды находят люди у Твоих лотосных стоп?»

[ Шрила Рупа Госвами, Уткалика-валлари, Лоза надежд, текст 66 ]

Ты родилась в семье преданных, жила в полном сознании Кришны и ушла в святой Шри Вриндавана-дхаме, повторяя святые имена. Позволь мне теперь описать в деталях твое путешествие с этого момента. Несомненно, оно совпадет с описанием Шрилой Рупой Госвами вхождения в вечные пределы Вриндавана в его знаменитой поэме «Уддхава-сандеш». Кришна говорит Уддхаве:

«Брат мой, говорят, дорога к далекому холму Нандишвары красива и легка. Лишь только ступишь в океан блаженства Гокулы, Я стану счастлив. Коль счастлив человек – становятся счастливыми его друзья.

Сначала отправляйся в место, что называется Гокарна; там будет Шива главным на корабле, что вызволяет всех из океана бед. Затем, мудрейший, – туда, где исполняются желанья джив: Ямуна там встречает Сарасвати.

В этом самом месте впервые Я вступил в Матхуру. И волны поцелуев, украдкой брошенных взглядами множества красавиц, мне говорили: «О грациозный друг! Воистину, удача с нами: изысканный флейтист, чья музыка приводит в беспорядок одежды гопи, теперь пересекает путь наших глаз».

С этого места, полного блаженства, держись дороги к Амбикавану – туда, где избавляя Нанду от змея с озера Калии, Я Видъядхаре дал свободу, устроив для пастушек Враджа праздник.

О мудрый, не направи колесницу к холмам по берегам Ямуны, где Кувалайпида без устали бросался на Меня своими бивнями. Святые никогда не следуют путями демонов.

Избегай южного пути. Следуй на север – к царю среди святейших мест, туда, где множество цветов сумана и трели птиц, туда, где милостью Моей Акрура впервые увидал мир пастухов.

Если не хочешь проезжать мимо дверей браминов, вершащих ягьи, которые впали в твою немилость, проигнорировав Меня, всё же взгляни на тех, кто постоянно поет Мне славу – их жен. Не захотя увидеть их, упустишь нечто дорогое.

Затем скорее поезжай в Котику неподалеку от Матхуры, - туда, где все кругом в деревьях в цвете. Я как-то проходил по тем местам: одна пастушка, занимаясь садом, вдруг увидав Меня, смутилась от неприкрытого плеча и чуть заметно улыбнулась».

Дорогая Валлабхи, великолепное описание Шрилы Рупы Госвами путешествия паломника во Вриндаван продолжается в поэме дальше, как и милость Господа к тебе. Пусть Он и дальше направляет тебя на этом пути чистой преданности Его лотосным стопам. И твоя любовь к Вриндавану и Божественной Чете будет расцветать день ото дня. Такие вещи достижимы для тех, кто следует за нашим возлюбленным Шрилой Прабхупадой – он обозначил это одной из моих духовных сестер на заре нашего движения:

«По мере того, как твое преданное служение будет становиться все более зрелым, ты станешь все больше и больше видеть Кришну, и все лучше и лучше будешь понимать, что такое святая земля Вриндавана».

[ письмо Хладини даси, 28 января 1973 ]

Дорогая Валлабхи, однажды я спросил своего духовного брата Тамала Кришну Госвами, какое качество преданного самое важное. Он тут же ответил: «Гуру-ништха, вера в духовного учителя». Ты была воплощением этой веры, и это покоряло в тебе больше всего. Тогда я спросил его: «В чем самая большая проблема у инициирующего гуру?» Он задумался на секунду и мягко ответил: «Иногда приходится принимать учеников, более продвинутых, чем ты сам».

Мне очень повезло, что ты и многие похожие на тебя преданные – мои ученики. Я тебя никогда не забуду. Твои последние слова ко мне в пророческом сообщении, отправленном за несколько минут до того, как ты покинула этот мир, останутся со мной навсегда. Мы обсуждали, как вскоре будем заниматься служением в разных странах. Разве знали мы, что это будут разные миры.

Ты написала:

«Я буду ждать служения вам, Шрила Гурудева».

Валлабхи, пожалуйста, запасись терпением. Я буду Дома уже скоро. И как говорил Шрила Прабхупада: «Однажды у нас будет свой ИСККОН в духовном мире».

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
Индрадьюмна Свами



https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/in-memoriam-2

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

10 марта 2018 



Дорогая Враджа-валлабхи, 
пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 

Если бы ты оставалась с нами, то сегодня, 10 марта 2018, тебе бы исполнилось 24 года. Однако пути Господни неисповедимы, и по Его воле теперь ты служишь Ему в соответствии с пожеланиями своего сердца, далеко от нашего видения. Ты затронула сердца столь многих преданных, когда была с нами, и тебя не забывают. 

Твой вечный доброжелатель, 
Индрадьюмна Свами


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 14, глава 4

12 октября 2014, Польша_


*Вдохновляя вдохновленных*


Команда наша из 300 преданных была вымотана. Мы провели на побережье Балтийского моря уже 24 фестиваля, плюс к этому фестиваль на Вудстоке, и теперь оказались перед счастливой и в то же время пугающей перспективой провести во второй половине лета еще 24 фестиваля. Но все храбрились, зная, что результаты наших усилий намного перевесят все выпадающие нам аскезы.

«Преданных надо немного приободрить», - думал я, решив поделиться с ними одним из излюбленных своих источников вдохновения на протяжении многих лет. Это письмо, которое Шрила Прабхупада написал моему духовному брату Прабхавишну дасу в 1973:

«Я понимаю, что это непросто - так интенсивно путешествовать в течение долгого времени без нормальной еды, без отдыха, или иногда может быть очень холодно. Но все же, от того, что ты получаешь при этом столько наслаждения, духовного наслаждения, кажется, что для тебя это будто игра. Это продвинутая стадия духовной жизни, никогда не достигаемая даже величайшими _йоги_ и так называемыми _гьяни_. Пусть все видят, как тяжело наши преданные трудятся ради Кришны, и пусть кто-нибудь только попробует сказать, что они не лучше миллионов _йоги_ и так называемых трансценденталистов, - я бросаю им вызов! Ты верно понимаешь эту философию сознания Кришны благодаря своим реализациям, поэтому за столь короткое время, пройдя все ступени процесса _йоги_, ты пришел к высшему моменту предания Кришне. Я это очень ценю; большое спасибо, что помогаешь мне на этом пути». [3 января 1973]

Я предполагал, что мы будем делиться этим вдохновением с гостями фестиваля – но, иронично:  это они оказались источниками вдохновения, а мы  - его получателями.

Началось все в первый же день по возвращении фестиваля на побережье Балтийского моря, когда мы повернули харинаму на границе пляжа обратно. Какая-то женщина окликнула нас: «Эй! А почему вы возвращаетесь? Ниже по пляжу еще больше семей отдыхает. Почему вы не хотите и им дать шанс услышать ваше пение и увидеть танцы?  И как они получат приглашение на ваш фестиваль?"

«Что ж, спасибо, мэм, - подумал  я. – Как раз это нам и надо было услышать, чтобы начать заново!» Мы развернулись и продолжили петь дальше по берегу.

Закончив петь на пляже, мы отправились на главную городскую улицу, заполненную туристами и местными жителями. Я шел за группой киртана, и вдруг человек позади меня удушающей хваткой обхватил мне шею. Все, что я мог рассмотреть - это татуировки на его потной руке.

- Это ты фестивальный гуру? - сказал он на ломаном английском.

- Фестивальный гуру? - проговорил я, пробуя освободиться.

- Ну да, - сказал мужчина, - мы все тебя знаем. Ты все эти годы приезжал.

- Ты меня задушишь, - сказал я. - Я не могу дышать.

Он чуть ослабил хватку.

- Прошу прощения, - сказал он, - я только хотел показать своим парням, что в этот раз я тебя охраняю.

- Охраняешь? - проговорил я, начиная нервничать.

- Ну да, - отозвался он. - Это нехороший город. Полно хулиганья, воров, тут и насилуют, и убивают. Но я буду твоим тылом, приятель.

- Моим тылом? - переспрашиваю.

- Аха, - говорит он, - я это выиграл.

Он наконец-то убрал захват:

- Видишь тех парней?

Я глянул на двоих мужчин. У одного был затекший глаз, у другого из носа сочилась кровь. Расслабиться мне это не помогло.

- Ооо... мда, - сказал я, с трудом сглотнув.

- Это я их уделал, за право быть твоим телохранителем следующие несколько дней.

- Вот оно что... очень любезно с твоей стороны, - говорю.

- Я чемпион Европы в UFC*, - сказал он с улыбкой.

- В смысле, бьешься на ринге? - спросил я. Это становилось любопытно.

- Ну да, - отвечал он. - Два года подряд. Никто еще меня не уложил.

- И за что мне такая честь? - спросил я, вздыхая с облегчением.

- Ваши люди умиротворяют город, - сказал он. - Какие-то краски. Какое-то счастье. Нам с ребятами это нравится. Атмосфера меняется, понимаете? И мы всегда едим в вашем ресторане. Чертовски хорошая еда, даром что вегетарианская.

- Так вы сегодня вечером придете? – спросил я.

- Сегодня вечером? - переспросил он. - Да я буду при вас следующие 72 часа.

- Ну тогда ладно, - сказал я. - Только надо нагнать группу певцов.

Вечером, с чемпионом UFC под боком, я обходил территорию фестиваля, проверяя, как оно все идет. В ресторане я отметил одну женщину около стеклянной витрины с блюдами на вынос.

- Вот это самоса, - говорила она своим друзьям, - это алу-патра. Сделано из картофеля c очень вкусными специями. Вот это - сладости из молока, называется бурфи. Советую попробовать все.

- Кажется, вы нашу еду очень хорошо знаете, - сказал я ей, когда ее приятели начали покупать.

- Конечно, знаю, - отозвалась она. – Я с 1986 каждое лето бываю хотя бы на одном вашем фестивале. Можно сказать, уже пристрастилась к вашей еде. И я обычно стараюсь поговорить кое с кем из ваших, пока ем. В этот раз я его здесь, правда, не вижу.

- Как его зовут? - спросил я.

- Хари Чаран, - сказала она.

Я вздохнул и сказал:

- К сожалению, он оставил этот мир два года тому назад.

Слезы навернулись ей на глаза и потекли по щекам. Казалось, она была не в состоянии говорить дальше. Забрав купленый прасадам, она вышла из палатки.

Мы уже собрались уходить, когда в ресторан зашла молодая женщина чуть за двадцать с огромным букетом красных роз. Она была в ярком национальном польском костюме, даже с головным убором. Выглядела она небогато, и я заметил, что ее открытая сумочка для денег была пуста.

- Кому-нибудь розу? - проговорила она. - Всего пять злотых.

Никто не проявил ни малейшего интереса, и она стала молча разглядывать прасадам в стеклянной витрине. «Явно голодна» - подумал я.

- Прошу прощения, - сказал я с улыбкой. - Если вы проголодались, можете выбрать, что хотите, за одну-единственную розу.

Глаза ее распахнулись и брови поползли вверх. Голова чуть отклонилась.

- Правда? - говорит она.

- Да, - отвечаю, - столько, сколько хотите.

Она протянула мне розу и стала выбирать еду. Отошла, вовсю улыбаясь и села за один из ресторанных столиков. Как раз началось представление на сцене, и я видел, что ела она, поглощенная им. Через час я послал ей от ресторана фруктовый напиток.

Позже вечером, уходя с территории фестиваля, она подошла ко мне. «Сэр, - сказала она, - я пришла сюда сделать деньги, но чувствую, что нашла кое-что куда более ценное. Спасибо, что заметили меня и были ко мне так добры».

Продолжая обход, я проходил мимо тента, где как раз закончился показ приготовления блюд. «Ну что ж, дорогой, - донеслись до меня слова пожилой женщины, обращающейся к своему мужу. – С этого дня мы вегетарианцы. Даже без рыбы и яиц».

Решив посмотреть, как фестиваль смотрится издалека, я вышел за территорию и увидел у другого входа выставку живых бабочек. Продавщица билетов окликнула меня.

- А вы почему не заходите? – сказала она. Я сомневался, и она улыбнулась. – Они тоже Божье творение.

- Ну хорошо, - сказал я, - но только на две минуты.

Она проводила меня в начало очереди и завела внутрь.

- Ээ, - протянул какой-то мужчина в очереди, нахмурив брови и скривившись, – здесь очередь, знаете ли. И почему бы ему не заплатить, как всем?

- Вот когда вы сделаете что-то полезное для мира, как эти люди, - сказала билетерша, - я и вас бесплатно проведу.

Окрыленному и порхающему как те бабочки, мне не терпелось вернуться на фестиваль. Только я зашел – подошла дама средних лет.

– Я встретила вас десять лет назад, - сказала она. – Точно на таком же фестивале, только он был поменьше. Я высказала интерес к философии, и вы целый час разговаривали со мной и убедили начать повторять Харе Кришна на четках. Вы меня ободряли, говоря, что достаточно каждый день повторять хотя бы по одному-два круга. Но вскоре я так привязалась к воспеванию, что в течение последних 10 лет повторяю каждый день по 25 кругов. Вы также объяснили мне важность следования четырем правилам. С того дня я строго их соблюдаю.

Вы дали мне Бхагавад-гиту. Я читала ее много раз и запомнила более 100 стихов. Теперь, с кем ни встречаюсь, делюсь мудростью, которую узнала, так что теперь в моем городе многие также воспевают и читают Бхагавад-гиту. Кто-то регулярно встречается и поет вместе. Кроме них, с другими людьми я не очень люблю общаться. Моя мечта - отправиться перед смертью во Вриндаван... В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит: чтобы быть успешным на этом пути, нужно принять духовного  учителя. Последние десять лет я думаю в этой связи о вас и сегодня хотела бы просить вас принять меня своей ученицей. Многие мои друзья за меня поручатся.

- Это нереально, - произнес стоящий рядом молодой преданный, - Джи-Би-Си установила строгую процедуру отбора выразивших такое желание. Надо проходить курсы бхакти-шастри, потом тест...

- Помолчи-ка, - прервал я его и обернулся к женщине. – Пусть ваши друзья со мной свяжутся. А вы, пожалуйста, следующие шесть месяцев пишите мне каждые четыре недели. Я посоветуюсь с руководством и посмотрю, смогу ли я дать вам инициацию в этом году.

Подошло время моего выступления на главной сцене. Я говорил об основах сознания Кришны, и видел, как внимательно слушают люди. Многие из них согласно кивали, когда я акцентировал главное. Тогда я подумал о прошлой карттике**:  тогда я от всего сердца взывал к Шри Шри Радхе-Говинде, главным Божествам Джайпура, моля Их вложить силу в мои слова, чтобы я мог убеждать других, говоря о сознании Кришны.  Видя отклик аудитории, я вспомнил Шри Шри Радху-Говинду и ощутил Их присутствие.



После моего выступления выстроилась очередь желающих получить автограф на купленных книгах.  Первый в очереди протянул мне Бхагавад-гиту.

- Хотел бы сразу прояснить, - сказал он, - я не согласен ни с единым утверждением, которое вы сделали в своей 45-минутной речи.

Я прекратил подписывать и поднял на него взгляд:

- Что ж, ОК, но тогда зачем же вы купили эту книгу?

- Потому что вы настолько хорошо представляли свой предмет, - сказал он, - что, боюсь, убедили тех, кто сомневался в существовании Бога, что в действительности Он существует, и что научные аргументы об обратном несостоятельны.

- Так вы ученый? – спрашиваю.

- Да, - отвечает он, - и довольно известный. Собираюсь исследовать эту книгу от корки до корки, изучить ваши аргументы.

- Хорошо, - говорю, - может быть, в процессе убедитесь в существовании Бога.

- Этого никогда не случится, - отвечает он, но все-таки улыбается мне, уходя и плотно сжимая книгу.

Следующими по очереди было целое семейство: бабушка с дедушкой, родители и дети.

- Мы просто хотели сказать, насколько же нам нравятся ваши фестивали, - сказал дедушка и показал на более молодую женщину, - это моя дочь Кинга, это ее двое детей. Когда мы впервые повстречали вас, ей было 10. Сейчас ей 24. У нас достаточно средств, чтобы полететь в отпуск в любую точку мира, но она настаивает, чтобы мы приезжали каждый год на Балтийское побережье – поучаствовать в вашем фестивале. В прошлом году мы все стали вегетарианцами, и теперь каждый вечер вместе читаем Бхагавад-гиту. И на связи с преданными через интернет.

Другая женщина вместе со своей Бхагавад-гитой протянула мне фотоальбом. Там были фото каждого из наших летних фестивалей за последние 15 лет. Около каждого фото были пригласительные, которые мы распространяли в том году.

- Фиксируем свое счастье, - сказала леди с улыбкой.

Этим вечером на закрытии фестиваля я чувствовал глубокое удовлетворение, зная, что тысячи самых разных людей -  детишек, зрелых пар, чемпионов UFC, цветочниц и атеистов – получили шанс соприкоснуться с прекрасным миром сознания Кришны. Я призадумался, смогу ли я получить большее вдохновение, чем уже получил.

«Если так дело пойдет, - думал я, - то однажды весь мир потонет в любви к Богу. В этом нет ничего невозможного. Святые это предсказывали».


********************
*«По всему миру, в каждом доме – смятенье хари-санкиртаны.
Потоки слез, волосы дыбом, - у всех разные признаки экстаза.
В сердцах у всех – самый возвышенный и сладкий духовный путь,
ведущий много дальше, чем четыре Веды.
Все потому, что Шри Гаура явился в этом мире».*

 [ Шрила Прабходананда Сарасвати, «Шри Чайтанья-чандрамрита», текст 114 ]



______________________________

* бои без правил, смешанные единоборства (прим. перев.)

** карттика - священный месяц паломничеств, выпадает на октябрь-ноябрь (прим. перев.)



https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/1...-vdohnovlenyh/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Следует понимать, что не смотря на счастье семейной жизни дети приносят проблемы. Это проблематично. Я был грихастхой одиннадцать лет. Кришна, помоги! Но у меня есть один замечательный сын, его зовут Гаурашакти, сейчас ему 24 года. Он трудится в Америке, помогает моей проповеди в разных частях света своими деньгами.
  Идея в том, что если грихастхи чисты в своем сознании, то в момент зачатия они привлекут чистую душу. И в этом как раз радость семейной жизни, воспитание такого преданного. Это наука. Если ваше сознание очень возвышенно в момент зачатия, то тогда придет такая душа.
  Поэтому брахманы могли предсказывать, еще не увидев ребенка, «О да, это будет маха-бхагавата!». Как можно быть настолько уверенным? Посмотрите на отца, на Абхиманью, посмотрите на мать — Уттару. Не может быть и речи о другом исходе. Не то что бы они были просто очищены от греховных реакций, они были вечно освобожденными душами. Не были и речи о каких-то посторонних желаниях в их сердцах. Они были чистыми преданными, личными спутниками Господа. Поэтому кто же должен был родиться из чрева Уттары? Личность, подобная привидению или духу? Какая-то варна-санкара? Варна-санкара — это население, которое не попадает в варны. Есть брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры. А что после шудр? Ничего. Просто яваны, ракшасы, привязанные к греху, погрязшие в нем. Неужели из тела Уттары родилась бы такая личность? Конечно, нет. Поэтому брахманы знали, что он будет обладать терпением как Бали Махарадж. Он будет таким же стойким преданным как Прахлада Махарадж. И он будет настолько разумен и мудр, что будет пользоваться опытом разумных людей. Другими словами, он будет великим преданным Господа. Это были не просто выдумки. Это было не просто загадывание желаний. Это была трансцендентная наука. Отец — Абхиманью, мать — Уттара, значит он будет маха-бхагаватой.
  Это остается верным для преданных ИСККОН. Если домохозяева будут вести чистую жизнь. Каждый день будут поддерживать чистоту, воспевая святые имена, следуя регулирующим принципам. Тогда ваша семейная жизнь станет радостной, в вашу семью придет великий преданный Господа, который принесет радость вам и всему миру."

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами, "Воспевание — это единственный религиозный принцип" 29.03.98 Одесса Ш.Б.1.12.25

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СЛАВА ВОСПЕВАНИЯ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ
???? Харе Кришна всем. Меня зовут Индрадьюмна Свами, я сегодня провожу этот вечер для того, чтобы помочь вам в вашем духовном развитии и обретении любви к Кришне. В этом смысле я ваш слуга. В Бенгалии говорят: «Дасо 'сми», «Я ваш слуга». Сегодня вечером, размышляя, какую тему лучше всего обсудить, в «Бхагавад-гите» семьсот стихов, это слова Верховного Господа. Наставления для всех нас, как продвигаться в сознании Кришны, особенно актуальные в наш век, в Кали-Югу. А в «Шримад Бхагаватам» восемнадцать тысяч стихов, которые являются высшим уровнем изучения сознания Кришны. «Бхагавад Гита» - это азбука, а «Шримад Бхагаватам» - это высший уровень понимания. В этих двух произведениях настолько много духовной информации, что можно изучать их всю жизнь и так и не закончить.

Поэтому мне надо было выбрать один стих из восемнадцати тысяч семисот. Я выбрал один. Это стих из «Бхагаватам», здесь говорится о славе воспевания Святых Имен Кришны. Потому что мой ученик, Уттама Шлока дас попросил меня сказать что-то о Святом Имени. И, конечно же, наша главная деятельность – это воспевание Харе Кришна. И это наша любимая деятельность. И основа нашего процесса духовного развития основана на воспевании Святых Имен Бога. Этот стих «Бхагаватам» находится в восьмой главе, тридцать шестой текст, первая песнь.

«О Кришна, те, кто постоянно слушает и повторяет рассказы о твоих трансцендентных деяниях, воспевает их или испытывает наслаждение, когда это делают другие, несомненно, созерцают Твои лотосные стопы, которые одни способны положить конец круговороту рождения и смерти».

Комментарий: Нашим нынешним обусловленным зрением невозможно увидеть Верховного Господа Шри Кришну. Чтобы увидеть Его, необходимо обрести новое зрение, качественно изменив состояние бытия и наполнив его спонтанной любовью к Богу. Когда Сам Шри Кришна был на Земле, далеко не каждый мог увидеть в Нем Верховную Личность Бога. Такие материалисты, как Равана, Хираньякашипу, Камса, Джарасандха и Шишупала с точки зрения материальных богатств и достижений находились на очень высоком уровне, но они не смогли по достоинству оценить присутствие Господа. Поэтому, даже если Господь будет стоять прямо перед нами, мы не увидим Его, не обладая соответствующим зрением. Это необходимое качество можно развить, только идя по пути преданного служения, начинающегося со слушания повествований о Господе из достоверных источников. «Бхагавад-гита» — одно из популярных произведений, которое все слушают, поют, повторяют и т. д., но бывает так, что люди, слушая «Гиту», все же не видят Господа.

Дело в том, что здесь очень важен первый принцип, шраванам.

О Кришна, те, кто постоянно слушает и повторяет рассказы о твоих трансцендентных деяниях, воспевает их или испытывает наслаждение, когда это делают другие, несомненно, созерцают Твои лотосные стопы, которые одни способны положить конец круговороту рождения и смерти.

Здесь, в этом стихе, который часто цитируется, мы слышим о том, какие блага приносят слушание и воспевание Верховного Господа Шри Кришны. Как мы упоминали, нет никаких ограничений в информации, связанной с формой, именем, качествами и атрибутами Верховного Господа Шри Кришны в ведических произведениях Индии. И при всем уважении к другим священным писаниям, не существует ни одного произведения, подобного Ведам, которое давало бы такую глубину познания духовного. Безусловно, в других писаниях есть информация о Боге, но в Западном мире она очень ограничена.

Наш духовный учитель привел аналогию, например, полный словарь, в котором очень много слов, и краткий словарь, в котором только минимальное количество слов. В «Шримад Бхагаватм» столько информации, есть произведение, которое даже более высоко, чем высшее образование, которое дает «Шримад Бхагаватам», это академия духовной жизни, «Чайтанья-чаритамрита», она говорит об обретении чистой любви к Богу. И, безусловно, мы не утверждаем, что какая-то религия лучше остальных просто потому, что там больше информации, но, как минимум, бескрайнее количество информации доступно для тех, кто ее ищет. Библия говорит: «Ищите и обрящете». Ни одно писание не способно полностью объяснить всю славу Господа, поскольку она безгранична.

Но в разных писаниях разные объемы духовных знаний, потому что у людей разный аппетит, разные стремления к духовной жизни.

Например, некоторые ученики удовлетворены школьным образованием. Вообще вы можете официально закончить свое образование уже в семнадцать лет. Например, мое поколение в Америке около 60% учеников не продолжали свое образование после школы, это считалось не модным. Например, когда мы прошли через церемонию выпускного вечера, в школе мы все повыбрасывали свои шляпы образовательные и отправились серфингом заниматься на пляж. Мы друг у друга спрашивали: «Ну что, ты в какой-нибудь колледж собираешься поступать?». И многие говорили: «Я не собираюсь ни в какой колледж, буду тут серфингом заниматься пока не помру». Это не то, что я рекомендую, просто говорю, что так бывает.

Однажды Шрила Прабхупада прогуливался на Стинсон Бич, это там, где я серфингом занимался. И один преданный спросил у Прабхупады, что он об этом думает. Прабхупада спросил: «Как эти люди называются?». И кто-то ему сказал, что это серфингисты. Прабхупада сказал, что это мазохисты. То есть, обычно кто по волнам скользит? Это дельфины. И поэтому, если кто-то серфингом занимается, он, соответственно, занимается деятельностью дельфина, развивая подобное умонастроение, и по его желанию, и по воле Бога он становится дельфином в следующей жизни и может всю жизнь скользить по волнам.

Самые глубокие впечатления сознания в момент смерти определяют следующую жизнь. Что определяет наше умонастроение в момент смерти? Наша деятельность в течение жизни.

Но некоторые из моих друзей все-таки пошли в колледж. И они получили степень бакалавра искусства, и они были очень счастливы. Некоторые друзья пошли еще дальше в своем обучении, один стал врачом, закончил медицинский институт, шесть лет отучился. И затем он далее учился по специальности нейрохирурга, операции на мозге проводил, и он мог оперировать, когда ему уже было сорок. И затем он даже от этой деятельность отказался и стал исследователем в области медицины. То есть, образование можно продолжать практически до бесконечности. То же самое касается духовного знания. В разных религиях у людей разный менталитет.

Некоторые удовлетворены просто информацией о том, что Бог существует. Некоторые очень стремятся понять его как личность, а некоторые даже хотят вступить с ним во взаимоотношения. Для таких людей существуют ведические произведения, которые снабжают бескрайней духовной информацией, по желанию. И эти стихи Вед называются шлоками, и традиционно их даже не просто повторяют, а воспевают. Я даже неправильно сделал, просто прочитав этот текст, санскрит надо петь.

В духовном мире никто не разговаривает, все поют, и там никто не ходит, все танцуют. И там фестивали проходят каждый день. Вот подробная информация о том, что происходит в духовном мире: что ни шаг, то танец, что ни слово – то песня, и фестиваль Харе Кришна каждый день.

«Моя мамочка, когда будет завтрак?» «Сынок, он будет в восемь часов!» (произносит нараспев)

И слушая эти трансцендентные вибрации, мы очищаем сердце от всего неблагоприятного. Что же неблагоприятное в сердце? Это то, что препятствует развитию нашей любви к Кришне. Как, например, есть такой бег с препятствиями, когда перепрыгивают через какие-то барьеры, или же на скачках тоже кони перепрыгивают заборчики, барьеры. И точно также на нашем пути домой, назад к Богу, несмотря на то, что это прямой путь, но очень много препятствий в форме вожделения, гнева, жадности. Невозможно развить любовь к Богу, если мы подвержены вожделению в отношении объектов этого мира.

В Библии также говорится, что невозможно любить Бога и мамону одновременно. Мамона - это стремление к материальному. Невозможно преследовать корыстные цели, если мы хотим развить бескорыстную любовь к Богу. И каким же образом можно очистить сердце от желаний, вожделения? Это нелегко сделать, с этим сталкивается любой трансценденталист – необходимость преодолеть вожделение. Для того, чтобы очистить сердце от вожделения, гнева и жадности, недостаточно выпить жидкого мыла. Когда я был маленьким и какие-то неприличные слова произносил, мать мне говорила, что смотри, еще раз эти слова скажешь – и я тебе рот с мылом вымою. И я пугался и говорил: «Больше я не буду такие слова говорить». Конечно, невозможно просто отучить ругаться, просто помыть рот с мылом, но можно припугнуть, чтобы мальчики такого не делали.

Но воспевание славы Господа, даже очень простым образом, например, воспеванием Харе Кришна маха-мантры, благодаря этому, как говорит Господь Чайтанья, можно очистить сердце от всего неблагоприятного, чето дарпана марджанам. Гнев приходит тогда, когда мы разочаровываемся в своих попытках наслаждаться в этом мире. Поскольку мы пытаемся наслаждаться в этом мире, но у нас далеко не всегда получается, от разочарования мы чувствуем гнев. И в состоянии гнева мы делаем и говорим те вещи, которые мы бы никогда не сделали и не говорили в нормальном состоянии. Люди настолько попадают под влияние гнева, пытаясь наслаждаться, что они вынуждены посещать какие-то курсы по контролю гнева, настолько дело плохо.

Как, например, у моей сестры были такие проблемы, сейчас она, конечно, уже пожилая, ей за шестьдесят, но она настолько не могла контролировать свой гнев, что она около ста раз потеряла работу из-за этого. И в прошлом году она была так разочарована, что она позвонила мне и сказала: «Я уже хочу с собой покончить».

Я ей сказал, прежде чем с собой покончить, можешь попробовать один способ. Она сказала: «Я знаю, что ты посоветуешь, повторять Харе Кришна». И я сказал: «Почему бы и нет? Ты уже все остальное перепробовала, а повторять мантру пробовала?» Она сказала: «Нет, пока нет» Я сказал: «Повторяй за мной. Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. И она сказала: «Хорошо, неделю попытаюсь».

Через неделю она мне позвонила и сказала: «Знаешь что, брат? У меня уже нет никаких проблем с гневом, удалось от него избавиться. Как же это случилось?». Я сказал: «Потому что воспевание дает тебе высшее удовлетворение, поскольку оно приближает тебя к Богу». Она сказала: «Это же просто слова, которые я произношу своим речевым аппаратом, как же эти слова могут так действовать?» Я сказал: «Это только похоже не обычные слова, но на самом деле это трансцендентная звуковая вибрация». И она сказала: «Я хочу больше услышать о воспевании». Я подумал: «Наконец! Я сорок пять лет до нее пытался донести эту информацию!». Я сказал: «Ну хорошо, тогда переставь телефон на громкоговоритель, добавь громкости и закрой глаза». И она сказала: «Все, я переставила на громкоговоритель, закрыла глаза, слушаю». И я ей начал объяснять, что нет разницы между именем Бога и самим Богом.

По своей беспричинной милости Господь присутствует в звуке своего имени. И благодаря воспеванию его имени у тебя появляется его непосредственно общение.

Я сказал ей: «Есть разница между духовными звуками и материальными. Материальные звуки отличаются от объектов, например, невозможно утолить жажду, просто повторяя слово «вода». Слово «вода» жажду не утоляет. Потому что в материальном мире объект и его название отличаются друг от друга. Но в трансцендентном мире, на Вайкунтхе или Голоке, объекты и их названия не отличны друг от друга. И Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что если вы повторяете имя Кришны, он танцует на кончике вашего языка. Если вы посмотрите, как он повторяет Харе Кришна, вы увидите, что Кришна у него на кончике языка танцует, хотя это трудно постичь.

Кришна, кроме прочих переводов, также переводится как «резервуар всего наслаждения». И именно поэтому воспевание так привлекает, потому что наша суть – это стремление к наслаждению. Это то, с чем все мы согласны. В этом мире все люди спорят по разному поводу. Всегда какие-то разногласия среди членов семьи, друзей, среди стран, в какой-то момент будут разногласия среди планет, вселенных, среди галактик. Но, тем не менее, все мы можем согласиться, что все мы хотим счастья. Это известная тайна. Это тайна, потому что большинство людей ее не знают, а известная тайна, потому что, по крайней мере, мы знаем, что благодаря воспеванию Харе Кришна можно удовлетворить все желания сердца.

Почему же не все воспевают Харе Кришна? Кришна объясняет, почему. Более пяти тысяч лет назад Кришна уже говорил о том, что из многих тысяч людей едва ли единицы интересуются абсолютной истиной. И из всех этих людей, йогов, гьяни, трансценденталистов, бхакт, Кришна говорит, едва ли один воистину познал меня. И Кришна об этом говорил еще в конце Двапара Юги, и если тогда из многих миллионов людей единицы хотели духовного развития, из них едва ли один понимал Кришну, насколько же это более справедливо сейчас, когда у нас уже Кали Юга. Именно поэтому в Библии говорится, что много званых, мало избранных.

Этот призыв продолжается вечно, на протяжении всей истории человечества, и сам Господь, и его пророки, представители, духовные учителя, говорят об одном и том же, но кто слушает? Поэтому и говорится, что много званых, мало избранных. И это весьма прискорбно, но Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом немножко по-другому, не так, как в Библии. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что мы пытаемся вдохновить людей воспевать Святое Имя Бога, необязательно, чтобы все Харе Кришна мантру повторяли, можно любое имя Бога повторять. Было бы наивно думать, что у Бога одно-единственное имя, что только в моей религии известно единственное имя Бога. Даже у нас три имени, а не одно. Вероника, какое у вас отчество, а фамилия? Если даже у нее три имени, то почему у Бога должно быть одно имя?

Потому что Имена Бога связаны с Его играми, Его качествами, Его окружением, поэтому у него бесчисленное количество имен. И все Его Имена приносят полное удовлетворение, поскольку они обладают трансцендентным могуществом, поэтому, если вы повторяете их, вы чувствуете себя счастливыми. Поэтому нам надо вдохновлять людей на воспевание. Это все, что необходимо. И те, кто на самом деле понимают ценность воспевания, они считают самым ценным в своей жизни Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Например, эти четки. Так, например, у всех учеников духовного учителя есть четки, начитанные гуру, и поэтому, даже если им предложить десять тысяч долларов за такие четки, они с ними не захотят расставаться.

У меня бусы для воспевания, четки, которые носят на шее, которые дал один садху во Вриндаване. Им 450 лет. Один бабаджи на них воспевал, это святой человек, его звали Сурья-кунд дас бабаджи. Кончено, и сейчас во Вриндаване очень много разных бабаджи, но это был самый истинный. Он был настолько продвинут, что знал о своих отношениях с Кришной в качестве гопи. Это известная история во Вриндаване. Он жил на берегу Сурья-кунды, святого места во Вриндаване. И в один прекрасный день он решил отправиться в Двараку по какой-то причине. И это немного глубокая философия, но говорится, что в Двараке другие отношения с Богом, чем во Вриндаване, там такие, официальные отношения. Во Вриндаване отношения с Кришной не как с Богом, а как с ребенком, другом, возлюбленным, и поэтому эти отношения намного глубже. Но он решил отправиться в Двараку, в которой Господь строит официальные отношения. И в Двараке некоторые преданные ставят на свое тело штампы с символами Вишну.

Когда он там был, кто-то ему поставил такие штампы с символами Вишну на тело, раковина, диск, булава, лотос. И когда он вошел в медитацию, вошел в игры Радха-Кришны, вернувшись, во Вриндаване, Радхарани увидела эти знаки у него на теле, которые показывали, что он в других отношениях, и она его отвергла. И, прервав свою медитацию, он был очень расстроен, потому что Шримати Радхарани отвергла его и не давала ему служения, что было целью его жизни. И он сказал, что смысл в такой жизни больше нет, я оставлю тело, зажгя мистический огонь. И он снял с себя четки, которые получил от своего гуру, тот от своего гуру, и они много поколений на них повторяли, он передал их своему старшему ученику, зажег внутри тела мистический огонь, и буквально через несколько минут от него кроме пепла ничего не осталось.

Эти бусы (они не для воспевания, просто для того, чтобы носить их), бусы из Туласи, передавали многие поколения, и затем вот это садху почему-то решил мне их подарить. Говорится, что духовная сила йога в его волосах, духовная сила бабаджи в его ожерелье на шее, а духовная сила вайшнава в его джапе, в его четках. И даже если вы мне предложите один миллион долларов, я вам не отдам эти четки. Можете поэкспериментировать. Как насчет миллиарда?

Это бесценная вещь, потому что она находилась в собственности святого. Это одна из самых ценных вещей, которая у меня есть. Хотите увидеть четки? Но все должны закрыть глаза, не обманывая, закрыть глаза. Хорошо, теперь можете открыть глаза.

Видите, как они сияют? Много поколений их носили. Смотрите, что со мной произойдет, когда я их надену.

Но поскольку мы не бабаджи, наша духовная сила заключена вот в этих четках для повторения джапы. И даже вот эти четки я бы вам не отдал за миллион долларов, потому что я очень много имен Кришны прекрасных повторил на этих четках. Почему мы считаем их такими ценными? И почему же Святое Имя Бога настолько ценно? Ценность объекта определяется по тому, что мы от него получаем. Например, если у вас хорошо отполированное стекло и бриллиант. Они выглядят похоже, но один намного более ценен, чем другой. Естественно, бриллиант более ценен, потому что он стоит намного больше. Мы ценим объект по тому, что мы можем от него получить.

Что же мы получаем благодаря воспеванию Харе Кришна? Первое благо – это очищение сердца от всего осквернения. И все эти виды осквернения являются причиной наших страданий. Вожделение, гнев и жадность являются причиной всех наших проблем, и благодаря воспеванию Харе Кришна мы избавляемся от них, поэтому, найдется ли человек, который не захочет воспевать? Греховные последствия исчезают, греховные желания искореняются, человек достигает мокши. Если вы будете продолжать воспевать мантру, то вот это семя любви к Богу, которое заключается в Святом Имени точно также, как в земле находятся семена растений, начинает прорастать и расцветать.

Всем ведь нравится весна?

Мы прилетели из Москвы, там еще снег. Мы приземлились в Краснодаре, здесь все цветет, весна, мы так обрадовались, что подумали: «Все, никакой Москвы нам не надо!». Даже Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад Гите», что «из всех времен года я – цветущая весна». И даже если вы находитесь в разгар суровой сибирской зимы, воспевая Святое Имя, вы почувствуете развитие любви к Богу, поэтому у всех зима, у вас весна. Безусловно, развитие любви к Богу не происходит мгновенно, точно также, как даже в этом мире необходимо какое-то время для того, чтобы узнать друг друга и развить личные отношения, поэтому воспеванию необходимо посвятить как можно больше времени, как можно больше часов, минут и секунд каждый день, и, чем больше мы воспеваем, тем больше наши отношения с Кришной будут развиваться, и мы почувствуем любовь к Богу.

Если мы будем определять по критерию – ценность объекта зависит от того, что мы от него получаем – неужели маха-мантра не является самым ценным на свете? Она является, потому что мы получаем от нее самое важное. И поэтому многие святые личности, садху, прежде, чем они начинают воспевать Святые Имена на четках, они на протяжении долгого времени, иногда по два часа повторяют молитвы, прославляющие Святое Имя. Я знаю одного садху, которые не только молитвы возносит, но еще и своим четкам омовение делает, абхишеку, на протяжении сорока пяти минут церемонию проводит поклонения четкам. А мы просто берем четки и говорим: «До прасада еще два часа есть». И какой же у нас уровень понимания? Явно, что мы не поняли, что Кришна – это Святое Имя.

Вот этот садху, о котором я говорил, который свои четки омывает каждое утро, он на протяжении пяти лет дает лекцию по тому же самому стиху «Шримад Бхагаватам», который говорит о славе Святого Имени, и за все эти годы он ни разу не повторился. Слава Святого Имени безгранична. Поэтому Махапрабху говорит: «Киртания сада хари», мы должны постоянно воспевать. Но этот вкус надо развивать. Например, вино. У него же ужасный вкус! Например, маленькие дети, если они на кухне видят стакан с вином, они думают: «Вот, что-то интересное, можно попить», они пытаются выпить и выплевывают, потому что вкус у вина ужасный. Но есть такие ценители вина, которые его смакуют, причмокивают и так далее. И, конечно же, мы не говорим о том, что надо развивать вкус к вину, но просто это такой пример, что люди хотят вином наслаждаться, они заставляют себя почувствовать вкус вина, естественно, что даже если к чему-то материальному надо приспособиться, что уж говорить о Святом Имени? То есть, для того, чтобы почувствовать вкус к Святому Имени, надо очистить сердце, поэтому, надо продолжать работать надо очищением, дать шанс воспеванию

Как у «Битлз» есть одна песня «Дайте миру шанс». «Битлз» слушаете? Поэтому надо дать шанс воспеванию Святого Имени очистить наше сердце, и когда весь яд уйдет из сердца, мы почувствуем настоящий вкус нектара. Процесс – это воспевание. И надо повторять именно тридцать два слога, а не двадцать восемь. Если двадцать восемь будет повторять, эффекта не будет. Что значит 28 слогов? То есть, если мы повторяем: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам, Харе Харе», мы сокращаем слоги и поэтому эффекта на будет.

Один из моих духовных братьев, Пушта Кришна, был секретарем Прабхупады на протяжении многих лет. И он повторял мантру вместе с Прабхупадой. Представляете, как это – повторять мантру вместе с Прабхупадой? Иногда он повторял: «Харе Рам, Харе Рам, Рам Рам Харе Харе». И Прабхупада останавливал его и говорил: «Ты что повторяешь?» «Харе Кришна мантру» И Прабхупада сказал: «Нет, это другая мантра. Ты должен повторять: Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама, Рама Харе Харе».

Это наука, и поэтому всему необходимо следовать в соответствии с предписаниями. Любовь к Богу – это самое важное достижение в нашей жизни, поэтому воспевание мантры – это самая главная деятельность на протяжении дня. Это наше окно в духовный мир. Мы открываем свое сердце Кришне, и, поскольку это авторитетный процесс, он нас слышит, поэтому, когда мы воспеваем мантру, мы должны осознавать, что Кришна с нами. И в один прекрасный день мы можем развить любовь к Богу, и стать дороги Кришне благодаря воспеванию.

Об этом можно говорить бесконечно, но даже если вы просто вспомните одно или два предложения, из того, что мы говорили, вы получите безграничное благо. Большое вам спасибо. Если у кого-то есть вопросы, мы можем ответить на несколько, и после этого у нас будет еще киртан. Поэтому не стесняйтесь.

(Из зала) Скажите пожалуйста, что можно перед воспеванием почитать, сделать, чтобы развить более почтительное отношение к Святому Имени?

Все находится в книгах Прабхупады, и когда я пытался найти стих, прославляющий Святое Имя, сделать это было не сложно. Практически в каждой главе «Шримад Бхагаватам» можно найти описание славы Святого Имени Харе Кришна маха-мантры, или, как минимум, описание славы процесса слушания, воспевания, памятования о Господе. Но даже слушая лекции, подобные сегодняшней, мы можем задать себе вопрос: «Зачем нас еще больше убеждать, мы можем уже погрузиться в воспевание прямо сейчас».

Обычно меня отец ругал, можно понять, что я был непослушным мальчиком в детстве. Он говорил: «Сынок, сколько я должен тебе повторять одно и то же постоянно?». Одного раза должно быть достаточно для разумного человека. Существует три типа людей – первый, второй и третий. Например, кто-то говорит нам, что воровать плохо. Если тебя поймают на воровстве, ты попадешь в тюрьму. Но если ученик относится к третьему уровню, он может услышать об этом, но все равно пойти и своровать, попасться, попасть в тюрьму, и, выйдя из тюрьмы, снова ворует, снова его сажают, и он снова выходит, снова ворует, снова сажают. Это третий уровень слушания.

Второй уровень – это тот, кто слышит о том, что воровать плохо, все равно ворует, его ловят, сажают, и ему достаточно одного такого горького опыта, чтобы перестать воровать. «Говорили мне, воровать плохо, что посадят, а я не слышал».

Но первый уровень слушания – это когда мы слышим о том, что воровать плохо, и мы решаем, что «Да, я не собираюсь в тюрьму, поэтому воровать не буду». Одного раза достаточно. Поэтому мы говорим о трех типах слушания, трех уровнях. Первый так и не понимает, второй понимает, но на горьком опыте, а первый уровень принимает сразу же то, что слышит, и избавляется от проблем. И для нас очень важно быть на первом уровне воспевания, услышать о том, что Святое Имя очищает сердце, развивает любовь к Богу и полностью посвятить себя процессу воспевания. Но, поскольку мы обусловленные души, нам надо слушать периодически. Потому что как только мы поймем и применим это знание в жизни, мы получим благо. Еще вопрос?

(Из зала) Совместное воспевание, то есть, санкиртана-ягья, самый возвышенный метод, поэтому можно, даже если джапу не читать, даже она заменяет. И ссылаются на то, что когда Господь Чайтанья пребывал, его близкие спутники и он только на четках читали, а все остальным делали только воспевание совместное. Так ли это?

Любой метод воспевания приносит благо. Существуют разные методы для того, чтобы дать нам возможность как можно больше воспевать. Шрила Прабхупада все-таки пишет, что из всех наставлений Гуру, самое важное – это повторять 16 кругов в день, минимум. Но, конечно же, юга-дхарма – это совместное воспевание. Потому что если много людей громко воспевают, ум контролировать легче. Для того, чтобы во время джапы научиться контролировать свой ум, надо много лет на это потратить. Но в громком киртане вместе с преданными мы не думаем ни о чем, кроме Святого Имени. Еще один вид воспевания – это рассказывать другим о воспевании, это санкритана. И поэтому разумный преданный будет следовать всем трем процессам.

Что касается событий во времена Господа Чайтаньи, факт, что Господь Чайтанья повторял джапу. Откуда мы знаем? Там ведь не было ни фото, ни видео, и в «Бхагавад Гите» это не говорится. И неизвестно, упоминается ли об этом даже в «Чайтанья Чаритамрите». Но один из его близких спутников, который жил во Вриндаване, был Прабодхананда Сарасвати, очень плодотворный писатель. И она написал несколько книг, одну под названием «Чайтанья Чандрамрита». И там он очень четко говорит о том, что Господь Чайтанья повторял Святые Имена на веревочке с узелками, которую он вешал на пояс. И что касается его спутников, они также повторяли джапу.

Когда я впервые приехал во Вриндаван, это было в 1971 году, я видел изначальные четки Рупы Госвами, которые находились в его самадхи. И также изначальные четки Дживы Госвами до сих пор существуют, они находятся в Шрингар Вате, в Имлитале. У меня даже есть одна бусина от четок Дживы Госвами, один из Госвами мне подарил ее. Это очень старое дерево, уже такое, рассыпающееся, если сжать эту бусину, она рассыплется просто, поэтому я на ней очень аккуратно повторяю. В некоторые дни я повторяю все шестнадцать кругов только на этой бусине. Поэтому никто меня не убедит в том, что Госвами не повторяли на четках мантру.

Но однажды Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что нет разницы, эти или другие четки, когда мы получаем благословение на воспевание Святого Имени, оно приносит нам вечное благо. В момент инициации мы получаем особое благо. А для того, чтобы развить любовь к Богу, необходимо получить право на воспевание Харинамы от гуру в момент инициации. Поэтому все вы должны серьезно задуматься о важности инициации. Не стоит это откладывать на потом, на старость. Очень важно продвинуться до того уровня, когда вы будете квалифицированы на получение мантры от духовного учителя. И в Майкоп приезжает много замечательных гуру. Гопал Кришна Махарадж приезжает сюда? Знаменитый в России Чайтанья Чандра Чаран, у которого учеников больше, чем у Дурваса Муни. Кто еще сюда приезжает? Прабхавишну, но он уже не инициирует, правильно? Сюда приезжают многие гуру, и также те, кто могут выступать в роли кураторов в вашей духовной жизни.

Но для всех нас важно в один прекрасный день получить инициацию, и благословения на развитие любви к Богу. Сейчас мы будем воспевать Харе Кришна, мы много об этом услышали. Прасад уже все приняли? Приняли. Хорошо, тогда будем воспевать, и потом вы можете продолжать воспевать, всю ночь воспевать, немного поспать, утром тоже воспевать. Шри Харинам прабху ки! Джай! Харе Кришна маха-мантра ки! Джай! Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джай!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

4 сентября 2018 

*Подношение на Вйаса-пуджу 2018* 


 
Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны. 
Вся слава вам!

Сегодня мы отмечаем мой любимый праздник в году: день вашего пришествия в этот материальный мир 122 года тому назад. В минуты откровения вы как-то поделились с одним из моих духовных братьев причиной своего явления. Вы сидели в зале карантина Бомбейского аэропорта после прилета из Африки. Иммиграционный контроль не пропустил вас: слуга забыл вашу карту подтверждения вакцинации от лихорадки. 

 «Я не хотел отправляться в это жуткое место», - заметили вы. Слуга ваш пылко просил у вас прощения за ошибку, и вы уточнили: «Я имею в виду не  Бомбей. Я имею в виду этот материальный мир. Я не хотел идти сюда. Отвратительное место. Когда Кришна меня попросил, я ответил: «Не хочу». Но Кришна сказал: «Нет... пожалуйста. Не беспокойся. Ты спустишься, напишешь книги. Я обо всем позабочусь!»

И так, по Его указанию и с гарантией Его защиты, вы пришли и распространили Его имя и славу по всей планете. Вы свершили этот подвиг, не имеющих себе равных во всей истории Гаудия-вайшнавизма, а Господь Кришна прославил вас во всех трех мирах. 

эбе джаша гхушук трибхувана

*«Слава твоя распространяется по всем трем мирам»* 

[ Нароттам дас Тхакур, Шри Гуру-вандана]

Шрила Прабхупада, в 1972 в Лондоне вы сказали Гурудасу: «Когда-нибудь ученые запишут, что это движение спасло мир в самые его темные времена». Дорогой мой учитель, позвольте мне расширить ваше предсказание: когда-нибудь ученые запишут, что вы, Шрила Прабхупада, спасли мир в его самые темные времена, поскольку этот замечательный  ИСККОН неотличен от вас. Вы создали армию преданных, которые удерживают продвижение Кали-юги даже сейчас!

*«Победа! Победа! Победа! Что за чудо я вижу: все несчастья джив порушены, никто не идет в ад, у Ямараджа больше нет работы, и влияние Кали-юги ушло в небытие. Все оттого, что всюду в мире все больше и больше преданных Господа Вишну, танцуя и играя на музыкальных инструментах, воспевают Его имена».*

[ Дивйа-прабандха, Тируваймоли 5.2.1 Наммальвара, одного из двенадцати великих Вайшнавских святых Южной Индии ]

Шрила Прабхупада, я всегда пребываю в благоговении от того, что так или иначе, но меня захватило великой приливной волной милости, которую вы сотворили своей проповедью. Святой Шрила Нароттам дас Тхакур часто сокрушался, что не застал игр Шри Чайтанйи Махапрабху. Он писал: 

се-саба сангира санге дже койло билас
се-санга на пайва канде нароттама дас 

*«Не в состоянии обрести общество Господа Гауранги, сопровождаемого всеми теми преданными, 
с кем Он проводил Свои игры, Нароттама даса просто плачет».*

[ плач в разлуке с Господом и Его спутниками, из Прартханы ]

Себя я считаю очень удачливым: я не пропустил ваших игр на этой планете, Шрила Прабхупада. Как по мне, так они столь же желанны, как игры Господа, ведь это непосредственное служение Его лотосным стопам. Что бы со мной по жизни ни случилось, я не скорблю: я жил во времена ваших земных игр, и так уж произошло, что вы приняли меня своим учеником, гарантировав мне вечную жизнь в блаженстве и счастье. 

Конечно, после вашего ухода, я, как и Нароттама дас Тхакур, вкусил горечь разлуки. Но вы подготовили меня к этой ситуации. Однажды, когда вы уезжали из храма Детройта, я вручил вам письмо. Закончил я его словами о том, что сильно буду по вам скучать. Вы были так добры, ответив мне: 

«Я понимаю твое чувство разлуки. Я тоже чувствую разлуку со своим духовным учителем, но я всегда ощущаю, что он присматривает за мной и защищает».

Как-то в Кембридже я поделился этим письмом с Е.С.Тамала Кришной Госвами. Он улыбнулся и показал мне похожее письмо, которое вы написали ему в 1977: 

«Я останусь твоим личным проводником, независимо от того, присутствую я физически или нет – точно так же, как мой Гуру Махараджа ведет меня».  

Шрила Прабхупада, я ощущаю ваше руководство в своей жизни ежедневно. И чем более я посвящаю себя служению вам и вашим наставлениям, тем ближе к вам я себя чувствую. Нынешним летом на фестивальном туре в Польше я ощущал себя практически рядом с вами – пока 300 преданных работали вместе, чтобы сотни тысяч людей соприкоснулись с сознанием Кришны. Было распространено несколько тысяч ваших книг и продано 16 000 порций прасада. 

Но при этом не скажешь, что я не скучаю по вам, потому что, конечно же, вы очень далеко, в духовном небе, наслаждаетесь сокровенными играми с вашим возлюбленным Господом. Мне бы хотелось когда-нибудь к вам присоединиться. Но я знаю: чтобы заслужить такое сокровенное служение, я должен сначала завершить свое служение вам в этом материальном мире. 

йатха  йатха  гаура  падаравинде 
виндета  бхактим  крта пунйа   расих 
татха  татхот  сарпати  хрдайа  касмад 
радха  падамходжа  судхамбху  расих

*«Насколько сможем мы предаться служению Господу Чайтанйе – 
настолько станем годны к служению лотосным стопам Радхи во Врадже».*

[ Шри Чайтанйа Чандрамрита, текст 88, Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати ]

Вы дали мне наставление: «Смело проповедуй и верь в святые имена». Шрила Прабхупада, несмотря на все лекции, данные за эти годы, несмотря на мириады мест, в которых я побывал на этой планете ради вас, несмотря на тысячи фестивалей, которые мы ради вас провели, я чувствую, что только-только приступил к исполнению этих двух драгоценных мне указаний. Так что я должен поделиться с вами разочарованием, которое теперь пылает в моем сердце: с приходом старости выполнять ваши указания становится все труднее физически. Мало того, не так уж далека моя собственная кончина, и я чувствую, что у меня не хватит времени исполнить ваши наставления. 

Пользуясь случаем, мой дорогой учитель, я хотел бы сказать прямо здесь и сейчас, будучи перед вами среди многих возвышенных вайшнавов, что я готов рождаться столько раз, сколько необходимо, чтобы исполнить ваше желание того, чтобы все люди в мире получили святые имена. Теперь их духовное благополучие - моя непрестанная медитация. Во время фестивального тура этого года мое любимым делом было наблюдать за людьми, заходящими на наши фестивальные площадки. По одному, группами или семьями, они входили, заинтригованные и ждущие начала праздника. Они и не знали, что каждого из них в своем уме я предлагал вашим лотосным стопам! Это самое подходящее предложение тому, кого Сам Господь просил прийти для избавления падших душ этого мира. И я хочу продолжать это служение вам многие будущие жизни.

*«О лебедь, плавно плывущий по озерам любви Враджа-васи,
Мне бы, скитаясь повсюду, в упоеньи петь славу нектара
Твоих сладких имен, что рождаясь из океана Гокулы,
Возвещают великолепье бесконечных нарядов и игр.
Мне бы, бродяге-безумцу, в трех мирах раздавать всем то счастье».*

[ Нарада Муни, Брхат Бхагаватамрта 1.7.143 ]

Шрила Прабхупада, я знаю, что вас обрадует, если я также разовью чистую и беспримесную любовь к божественной чете. Вы хотели, чтобы мы не только распространяли учение о чистом преданном служении - вы желали, чтобы мы, ваши ученики и последователи, также и достигли этой высокой цели. На лекции в Сан-Франциско в 1975 году вы сказали: «Моя позиция такова: я хочу видеть, что, по крайней мере, один ученик стал чистым преданным. Конечно, у меня много искренних и чистых преданных. И это моя удача».

А моя удача, Шрила Прабхупада, в том, что вы - мой духовный учитель, и что по вашей милости я могу стать чистым преданным Господа. В этом настроении я счастливо воспеваю свои круги, следую принципам и регулярно выхожу на самкиртан, чтобы поделиться своей удачей с другими:

*Луна златая, мой господин! Господь мой, о Гаура-чандра.
Я жизнь за жизнью погружался в пучину смерти и рождений.
Если даруешь мне непрестанное служение лотосам стоп Твоих
Сияющих – тогда я вечно стану петь во славу Шри Хари.*

[ Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарйа, Сушлока-шатакам, текст 99 ]

В этом же настроении я общаюсь и со своими духовными братьями и сестрами - теми искренними и чистыми преданными, о которых вы говорили в 1975. Это по их милости я могу понимать вас и вашу миссию в этом мире.

Поэтому в этот благоприятный день я также размышляю о своей удаче иметь сообщество стольких добрых преданных, и особенно моих чудесных духовных братьев Гирираджа Махараджа, Б. Б. Говинды Махараджа, Кешава Бхарати Махараджа, Гуру Гауранги даса и Бада Харидаса, - пятерых братьев, которые особенно дороги мне и помогают мне совершенствовать служение вам. Следуя их примеру, радуя вас, я уверен в успехе, потому что также вы написали мне в ранние годы: «всегда следуй по стопам продвинутых преданных».

Шрила Прабхупада, я молюсь, чтобы благодаря этому служению и общению я действительно стал бы вашим компетентным учеником, и чтобы в какой-нибудь далекой жизни я снова был с вами. В следующий раз будет в особенности сладко:  буду служить вам в мире, где каждый шаг - танец, каждое слово - песня, каждый день - праздник, и непременный спутник - флейта. Мой дорогой учитель, я не могу дождаться! Пожалуйста, явите мне эту божественную обитель!

*«Сказано в Ведах: верному шишье открывай сокровенные тайны.
И потому, о удачливый, теперь слушай о славе Голоки»*

[ Брхат Бхагаватамрта, часть 2, стих 6 ]



И теперь, и всегда..,

ваш вечный слуга, 
Индрадьюмна Свами  


на английском https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3840886&type=3

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Для нашей Шримати Радхики :

http://travelingmonk.com/category/ve...ati_radharani/

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/c...ati_radharani/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

13 сент 2018 

"О духовный учитель, непрестанно предлагаю вам поклоны: вы всегда находитесь в присутствии Шримати Радхарани, вы очень преданы Ей. Вы всегда в общении с Ее наперсницами гопи. Вы - обитель любви и преданности Кришне"

"O spiritual master, I continually offer my obeisances unto you, who are always in the presence of Srimati Radharani and very much devoted to Her. You always reside in the association of Her confidantes, the gopis, and you are the abode of loving devotion to Krishna"

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

21 сентября 2018 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Шрила Прабхупада, всякий раз, когда я нахожу вашу старую фотографию, на которой есть и я, это становится для меня драгоценным даром свыше. Я бы не поменял это на все золото мира! Ведь вспоминается ваша Божественность и растет желание вновь когда-нибудь оказаться с вами. Я жду этого дня, мой Учитель! 

*Не действует по принужденью милость;
Как теплый дождь, она спадает с неба
На землю и вдвойне благословенна:
Тем, кто дает и кто берет ее.**

[ Уильям Шекспир, Венецианский купец, Действие IV, сцена 1 ]






______________

*Перевод  Т.Щепкиной-Куперник

----------


## Махабхарата дас

МИР В ДОЛГУ ПЕРЕД БХАКТИВЕДАНТОЙ СВАМИ!!!!

«Я посетил святую тиртху Шри Рангам в Южной Индии. Я повторял свои круги рано утром, когда вдруг какой-то пожилой мужчина окликнул меня из окна своего дома.

- Прошу прощения, сэр! - крикнул он. - Пожалуйста, подождите! Мне очень нужно задать Вам один вопрос!

Он выбежал из своего дома и, задыхаясь, подошел ко мне.

- Они правду говорят? - спросил он. - Это правда?

Он перевел дух.

- Правда? - переспросил я. - Что, правда?

- Это правда? - выпалил он. - Это правда, что благодаря усилиям Бхактиведанты Свами Ведическая культура распространилась по всему миру?

Я задумался на мгновение, а затем улыбнулся:

- Да, конечно, - ответил я. - Это так.

- А правда ли, что благодаря ему многие люди в других странах читают Бхагавад Гиту, Бхагават Пурану и Упанишады на их языках?

Меня охватила гордость, а глаза мои наполнились слезами.

- Да, сэр, - ответил я. - По милости моего прославленного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады, все это произошло.

Он посмотрел на мою одежду.

- И есть ещё и другие, такие же как Вы? - спросил он.

- О да, - ответил я. - Десятки тысяч: Американцы, немцы, французы, итальянцы, русские и многие другие.

Он показал на мой мешочек с четками:

- Русские? - удивился он. - Русские повторя«ют на четках, как Вы?

- Да, да, - подтвердил я. - Они лучшие преданные.

Он покачал головой.

- Тогда воистину, мир в долгу перед Бхактиведантой Свами, - сказал он. - Большое спасибо.»

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

12 окт 2018 

*Терпеливо ожидая поблизости...*

«Нужно принять прибежище духовного учителя. 
Как пылающий лесной пожар дожидается туч в небесах, 
надо ждать милостивой тучи духовного учителя».

[Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады в Лос-Анджелесе 2 января 1969 г.]





Waiting patiently by your side ....

“One has to take shelter of spiritual master. 
Just like the blazing fire in the forest has to wait for the clouds in the sky, 
similarly, one has to wait for the merciful cloud of the spiritual master.”

[ Srila Prabhupada Lecture, Los Angeles. January 2, 1969 ]

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Хотя у нас в ИССКОН много прекрасных, возвышенных киртании, но нам важно найти время на прослушивание киртана самого Прабхупады, так как эти бхаджаны исходят из сердца самого чистого возвышенного преданного.

Эти киртаны вам никогда не надоедят, и они имеют наиболее очистительное действие. В свое время, Джордж Харрисон отметил, что Шрила Прабхупада хороший музыкант, и его бхаджаны должны быть дороги нашему сердцу.

Если даже животные не имеющие сознания, обретали любовь к Богу, услышав воспевание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, то мы точно сможем ее обрести, слушая киртаны из сердца чистого преданного.

Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ramai Pandit Das, 7 дек 2018 : 
Gurudeva's altar..Radha Rasika Rai..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

24 июня 2018 


*Для всех распространителей книг нашего времени, прошлого и будущего*


_Адаптировано по «Шри Бхакти-ратнакаре» Шрилы Нарахари Чакраварти Тхакура_


После длительного обучения во Вриндаване под руководством Шрилы Дживы Госвами в общении со многими возвышенными спутниками Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Шриле Шринивасу Ачарье и его дорогим друзьям Шьямананде Прабху и Нароттаму Дасу Тхакуру было приказано покинуть Врадж, чтобы проповедовать и распространять труды шестерых Госвами. Ниже приводится описание ночи перед их отъездом.


Той ночью Шринивас остался в своем бхаджан-кутире, а Нароттам и Шьямананда отправились в  свои. Хотя Шринивас весь день напролет получал даршаны многих Вайшнавов и Божеств, ночью он стал сокрушаться. Воздев руки к небесам, он взывал: «Провидение лишает меня этого счастья. Увижу ли я, никчемный, когда-нибудь вновь Божеств Говинды, Гопинатхи, Мадана-Мохана, Радхи-Виноды, Радхи-Мохана и Радхи-Дамодары? Вернет ли когда Прабху Шри Гопал Бхатта меня обратно во Вриндаван, даст ли возможность вновь служить его стопам? Наградит ли вновь Локанатха Госвами, сама доброта, меня своей милостью? Потащив за волосы меня грешного, вернет ли милостивый Бхугарбха Госвами меня обратно? Станет ли Рагхунатх Дас Госвами, воплощенье доброты, еще когда исполнять мои желания? А Шрила Джива Госвами – свет бедных и несчастных… увижу ли я вновь его стопы? О спутники Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, приведете ли вы снова эту несчастную душу во Вриндаван, позволите ли наслаждаться своим обществом?»


Его голос прерывался от плача, по лицу текли слезы. Похожие стенания Нароттамы растапливали даже дерево и камень. Кто же тогда сможет описать скорбь Шьямананды? Мысли о приближающейся разлуке беспокоили их до того, что они не могли спать. По воле Говинды в ту ночь Шринивас заснул поздно. Ему приснился сон, в котором Божество Рупы Госвами Шри Говинда, покинув храм, идет к Шринивасу Своей походкой будто у слона. Красота Шри Говинды затмевала красоту сотен богов и великолепие цветка лотоса. Он был украшен драгоценностями, голову венчало перо павлина. Глаза Его были удлиненными, а тело прекрасно сложено. Красота Его лика затмевала красоту сотен лун. 

Говинда Дев улыбнулся и сказал:

ohe srinivasa! kheda kara sambarana sunite na jani prana karaye kemana

«О, Шринивас, хватит сокрушаться! Неужто тебе неизвестно, как твоя боль отзывается в Моем сердце?»



tumi mora prema-murti, na jana ta’ tumi nirantara tomara nikate achi ami

«Разве не знаешь, что ты воплощенье Моей любви, и Я всегда с тобой?»



mora mano-‘bhistaa ye ta’ aneka prakare karilu prakasa rupa-sanatana dvare

«Многие и многие Мои желания уже проявились через Рупу и Санатану».



tomadvare grantha-ratna kari vitarana haribe jivera duhkha diya prema-dhana

«Ты будешь распространять их книги – и так Я уничтожу беды человечества и одарю людей богатством экстатической любви».



ye jana la-ibe asi’ sarana tomara tare ami avasya kariba angikara

«Обещаю, что признаю каждого, кто примет у тебя прибежище».



ha-iba tomara sisya bhagyavanta-gana ta’ saba la-iya asvadiba sankirtana

«Кто бы ни стал твоим учеником, тот станет удачлив; тебе надо будет брать их с собою и вместе воспевать».



konamate kichu cinta na kariha cite madhye madhye aiche more paiba dekhite

«Не беспокойся ни о чем. Время от времени будешь видеть Меня так же».



Утешив Шриниваса, Шри Говинда превратился в Чайтанью Махапрабху. Шринивас не мог сдерживаться и молил о сотне глаз, чтобы созерцать облик Господа. Пав ниц, он склонился к Его стопам, и Чайтанья поместил Свои стопы на голову Шриниваса. Господь обнял его, прощаясь с ним в его путешествии в Гаудадеш. Затем, оставив форму Чайтаньи, Он вернулся в храм. После исчезновения Говинды Шринивас был опустошен, а когда его сон прервался, уже светало. Исполнив свои утренние обязанности, горюющий Шринивас, взывая к своему терпению, уселся в уединенном месте.



[ Шрила Нарахари Чакраварти “Шри Бхакти-ратнакара”. Перевод на английский с бенгали Шрипада Кушакратхи Даса.
Издание Krishna Library, Алачуа, Флорида –
Srila Narahari Chakravarti. Sri Bhakti-ratnakara. Gaudiya Mission. Calcutta. 501 Gaurabda. Bengali. ]


[ Напечатано в “Шри Кришна-катхамрита-бинду” (выпуск 427), издании Madhavananda dasa, 
с пояснением Хари Паршада даса Адхикари ]





Картина : Шринивас Ачарйа

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/f...nt-and-future/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

12 февраля 2019 

*В доме Адвайты Ачарйи*

На карттику в доме Адвайты Ачарйи в Шантипуре получил невообразимую милость. 
Пуджари по своей доброте поместил мне на голову священную шалаграма-шилу, 
которой Адвайта Ачарйа поклонялся 500 лет тому назад, призывая Господа явиться. 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/a...dvaita-acarya/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

4 марта 2019

*"Да благословит тебя сегодня мать Ганга"*

https://iskconnews.org/may-mother-ga...zHB11sJQFpGH38

Про Кумбха-мелу... и про то, как Индрадьюмну Свами его спутники потеряли среди миллионов паломников...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

25 февраля 2019 

*Бхагавата-прадхана*

«Всевышний настолько добр к обусловленным душам, что, если они обращаются к Нему по Его святому имени - 
даже если они произносят Его имя неумышленно или неохотно - Господь становится предрасположен к тому, 
чтобы уничтожить бесчисленные греховные реакции в их сердцах. 
Поэтому, когда преданный, принявший прибежище лотосных стоп Кришны, 
воспевает Его святое имя с неподдельной любовью, Господь ни за что не оставит его сердца. 
Кто подобным образом связал Всевышнего в своем сердце узами любви, становится известен 
как бхагавата-прадхана, самый возвышенный преданный Господа».

[ Шримад-Бхагаватам 11.2.55 ]

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
Дневник странствующего монаха
_Том 15, глава 2

8 мая 2019_


*Их радостные улыбки*


Последние пять месяцев я провел большей частью во Вриндаване, отлучаясь лишь на несколько коротких поездок. Но в начале мая я уехал. Несмотря на приближение тягостной летней жары, мне казалось, что я мог бы задержаться и подольше. Ощущая глубокую разлуку, с огромным сожалением направлялся я в аэропорт Нью-Дели, чтобы улететь из святой дхамы.

Вриндаван становится частью* тебя, когда остаешься в нем достаточно долго. Даже краткое посещение святого места может произвести чудотворный эффект. В «Сканда-пуране» говорится:

*«Человек, проживший в Двараке шесть месяцев, месяц или хотя бы полмесяца, заслуживает того, чтобы перенестись на Вайкунтха-локи и получить все блага сарупья-мукти, дарующего преимущества того же четырехрукого тела, что у Нараяны».*
[Нектар преданности, глава 7]

А Шрила Прабхупада однажды сказал: «Вриндаван – для вдохновения». Я всегда понимал это так: мы приезжаем во Вриндаван, чтобы очиститься и развить привязанность к нашему возлюбленному Господу Шри Кришне, но через какое-то время должны уехать и делиться нашей огромной удачей с людьми, ничего не знающими о Кришне и Его трансцендентной обители. Заставляя себя уезжать, я держал в мыслях это наставление.

Однако, к тому времени, как я добрался до аэропорта, я уже был в ином настроении, готовый проповедовать сознание Кришны. С самого начала своей карьеры преданного мне одинаково нравилось и проповедовать на улицах западных городов, и бродить по лесам Вриндавана в поисках святых мест. Эти настроения взаимосвязаны. Проповедуя сознание Кришны в странах Запада, мы становимся достаточно подготовленными для посещения Вриндавана, а, живя во Вриндаване, обретаем чистоту и духовную силу, чтобы делиться сознанием Кришны с другими. Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати красиво это выразил:

_йатха йатха гаура-падаравинде
виндета бхактим крта-пунйа-расих
татха татхотсарпати хрдй акасмад
радха-падамбходжа-судхамбху-расих_

*«До какого уровня мы предаемся служению Господу Чайтанье – того же уровня мы обретаем и качества, необходимые для служения лотосным стопам Радхарани во Врадже».*
[ Чайтанья Чандрамрита, текст 88 ]

Из Нью-Дели я вылетел в Польшу, где хранятся мои вещи. Отдохнул там денек и на следующее утро отправился в варшавский аэропорт, чтобы сесть на самолет до Москвы и так начать свой ежегодный месячный тур по России. И столкнулся с очень нелюбезной сотрудницей иммиграционной службы.

– Ваш паспорт, – рявкнула она. За ней сидела другая дама в униформе, наблюдавшая за каждым ее движением. Я сделал вывод, что попал к стажеру.

– Где посадочный талон? – резко бросила она. Начальница еле заметно одобрительно улыбнулась.

– Вот, мэм, – сказал я, передавая его через окошко в стекле.

– Разве вы не знаете, что должны подавать его вместе с паспортом? – прорычала она так, будто я был самым распоследним тупицей.

– Да, конечно, в следующий раз так и сделаю, – ответил я, удивляясь, неужели в должностные обязанности входит резкое и грубое обращение с вылетающими пассажирами.


Пока она проверяла мои документы, я вспомнил, как однажды в аэропорту Джона Кеннеди в Нью-Йорке проходил иммиграционный контроль вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Таможенник был с ним очень груб. Он хотел посмотреть, что в маленьком белом чемоданчике Шрилы Прабхупады, но замок заклинило, и Шрила Прабхупада никак не мог его открыть.

Офицер потерял терпение:

– Я же сказал открыть! – прикрикнул он на Шрилу Прабхупаду.

Возмутившись, я шагнул вперед, и рука моя сжалась в кулак:

– Еще раз скажешь что-нибудь таким тоном моему духовному учителю – разобью физиономию!

В наше время этого было бы достаточно для ареста. Но тогда таможенник лишь отпрянул от меня в шоке.

– А я-то думал, что вы, Харе Кришны**, за мир! – саркастически заметил он.

Я по-прежнему стоял в вызывающей позе. Как бы желая меня унять, он сказал:

– Ладно, молодой человек, тогда вы откройте.

Я придвинул к себе чемоданчик, немного повозился с замком, и крышка, подскочив, внезапно открылась. Как завороженный, я стоял и разглядывал личные вещи моего духовного учителя: его паспорт, золотую ручку, маленький шарик _тилака_, тюбик с аюрведическим лекарством, пару _каратал_ и другие трансцендентные предметы.

Голос таможенника нарушил мое благоговение.

– Молодой человек, это я должен осматривать вещи, не вы.

Я подвинул чемоданчик ему, и после беглого осмотра он нас пропустил.

Уже когда мы шли к самолету по летному полю, Шрила Прабхупада сказал:

"Из-за соприкосновения с _гунами_ материальной природы люди развивают множество плохих качеств. Но когда кому-то выпадает удача общаться с преданными Господа, он развивает все хорошие качества полубогов".



– Ваш паспорт! – сердитая сотрудница польской иммиграционной службы размахивала моими документами по ту сторону стекла.

– О, простите, – сказал я, и она вытолкнула их через окошко.

Начальница улыбнулась ей, будто подтверждая хорошо проделанную работу. А затем переключилась на другого стажера, слева от себя.

Поведение моей таможенницы тотчас изменилось. Широко улыбаясь, она прошептала через окошко:

– Я обожаю ваши лекции на фестивале Индии. Каждое лето я езжу в Реваль. У меня есть «Бхагавад-гита».

Я тоже улыбнулся и хотел было ответить, но начальница, заподозрив что-то неладное, обдала ее холодным взглядом. Мгновенно ее лицо опять стало каменным.

– На этом всё, – сказала она, давая понять, что я должен отойти.

«Спасибо, Кришна, – думал я, – что показываешь мне чудные плоды Твоего движения _самкиртаны_».


Иммиграционный и таможенный контроль в Москве прошел на удивление легко. В зале прилета меня встречали 60 счастливых преданных, все с улыбками до ушей. Когда я шел к ним, меня посетило странное чувство. «Что это такое с преданными», – думал я. А затем понял: «Их улыбки! В точности как у сотрудницы иммиграционного контроля в Варшаве. У любого, кто испытал на себе милость Кришны, такая же радостная улыбка».

Я вспомнил фрагмент лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, которую недавно слушал.

*«Верховный Господь радостен. Если вы оказались в счастливом сообществе или рядом со счастливым человеком, то автоматически становитесь радостны. Нет нужды быть радостными порознь. Само общение сделает вас радостными. Таково сознание Кришны. Просто благодаря общению. Это счастье от общения со Всевышним».*
[лекция по «Бхагавад-гите», Лос-Анджелес, декабрь 1968]


Я подошел к собравшимся ликующим преданным, и они задарили меня бесчисленными букетами цветов и прекрасными цветочными гирляндами всех видов. Я уже раздавал букеты преданным рядом, а новые все прибывали в мои руки.

Идя к паркингу, я снимал с себя гирлянды и раздавал недоумевающим прохожим. Конечно, требуется немного смелости, чтобы подойти к совершенно незнакомому человеку и надеть ему гирлянду. Но я всегда убеждаюсь, что этот миг становится одним из «магических моментов» в сознании Кришны, как их называла моя духовная сестра Ямуна даси. Кто бы сомневался, большинство людей расплывались в широченных улыбках, напоминающих улыбки преданных, и принимали гирлянды. Некоторые даже просили с ними сфотографироваться.

Лифт к паркингу был переполнен: пятеро преданных и, по меньшей мере, еще человек двадцать. Столько незнакомцев столпилось в замкнутом пространстве – атмосфера была напряженной. В лифте было душно, плохо пахло, и единственным утешением был невероятный аромат трех гирлянд на моей шее, одна из которых почти касалась пола. Я чувствовал на себе взгляды пассажиров лифта, хотя и не был уверен, что именно кажется им странным: гирлянды, мои одеяния _санньяси_ или и то, и другое. Я обратился к своему секретарю, прижатому ко мне.

– Махаван, – говорю, – хочу сделать объявление. Переводи людям, громко и четко.

Махаван посмотрел на меня в недоумении:

– Но, Гурудева…

– Дамы и господа, – громко начал я, – у меня тут чудесные ароматные гирлянды, которые любезно подарили мне мои ученики. До этого их предложили Богу, поэтому они приносят удачу любому, кто их носит.

Все, включая Махавана, будто застыли.

– Давай! – повторил я ему. – Переводи и улыбайся. Я проделывал это тысячи раз.

Так оно и было. В 1970-е годы я часами разъезжал в поездах парижского метро. На мне были дхоти и курта, яркая тилака и гирлянда, которую носили накануне Шри Шри Радха-Париж-Ишвара. Я запрыгивал в вагон метро и громко объявлял по-французски: «Дамы и господа! Добрый день всем замечательным людям Парижа. Я – монах из Америки, только что вернулся из Индии. У меня с собой книги, написанные моим духовным учителем, в которых он делится со всеми мудростью древней Индии. Это знание может решить все проблемы и изменить мир к лучшему. Когда я буду проходить мимо вас, пожалуйста, возьмите одну книгу и дайте щедрое пожертвование». Наверное, я произнес эту мантру 100 000 раз и продал 10 000 книг. Иногда я встречался с неприятием, но чаще всего люди были заинтригованы моим одеянием, улыбкой и смелостью, – так что они брали книги.

Я слегка подтолкнул Махавана:

- Давай же, – подбодрил я его.

– Дамы и господа, – начал он по-русски.

– Громче!

– Моему духовному учителю надарили чудных благоухающих гирлянд, – говорит он немного громче.

Когда он закончил, лифт безмолвствовал. Люди переминались, некоторые нервно переглядывались. Время будто остановилось.

Затем женщина лет пятидесяти произнесла:

– Ладно, если можно, я бы хотела розовую.

Атмосфера разрядилась, и все стали уже без стеснения разглядывать гирлянды. Я поместил розово-бело-голубую гирлянду ей на шею.

– Какая честь, – выговорила она, затаив дыхание.

– Как это приятно слышать, – отвечаю.

Будто стараясь опередить всех заинтересованных в оставшихся гирляндах, другая женщина выпалила:

– Я бы хотела желтую!

Теперь уже все без исключения улыбались. Я вновь вспомнил слова Шрилы Прабхупады: «Если вы оказались в счастливом сообществе или рядом со счастливым человеком, вы автоматически станете счастливы».

Лифт уже доехал до верхнего этажа паркинга, когда стоявший в углу пожилой мужчина в черной потертой одежде тихо сказал:

– Уважаемый, а можно мне последнюю, длинную?

– Конечно, – отвечаю, надевая ему гирлянду. Он разулыбался, глядя, как она раскачивается у его лодыжек.

Лишь только открылись двери лифта, славная атмосфера улетучилась: все бросились искать свои машины. Только старик передвигался медленно, выверяя каждый шаг и сохраняя равновесие при помощи трости.

– Уважаемый, вас встречает кто-нибудь? – спрашиваю.

– О, нет, – отвечает он. – Никого. Я один.

– Жаль это слышать.

– А, не переживайте. Я на машине, и ваш добрый поступок осветил мой день. На мне гирлянда из цветов, благословленная Господом! Что может быть лучше такой удачи?

Он направился к паркингу. Это было то еще зрелище: старик в помятой одежде, неторопливо уходящий в тусклый свет – с гирляндой, доходящей ему до лодыжек, и со светящейся улыбкой.


*******************


*«У Говинды, изначальной Личности Господа, в руках флейта. Он очень радостный, всегда улыбается. Своей улыбкой Он благословляет вас. Вы видите, как Он улыбается – и сами всегда улыбаетесь. Это настолько замечательно».*

[ лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, Монреаль, 4 июля 1968 ]




_________________


* Vrindavan grows on you - букв. "прорастает" (прим. ред.) 
** Hare Krishnas – общепринятое обращение к преданным движения Харе Кришна в англоязычных странах (прим. ред.)



https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/their-joyful-smiles/
На английском: https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...14222296894318


Перев. Рагамарг даси, ред. Раджа-кумари даси

----------


## Махабхарата дас

КИРТАН РЕТРИТ "САДХУ-САНГА" 2019 (США) ??

?? 30 СЛАДКИХ ВИДЕО КИРТАНОВ! (Качественное видео, хороший звук!)
- Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами
- Е.С.ББ Говинда Свами
- Е.С.Шачинандана Свами
- Мадхава прабху
- Шри Прахлад прабху
- Надия Мани д.д.
- Хави прабху
- Вайшешика прабху
- Мукунда датта прабху
- Майюри даси

8-й ежегодный Садху-Санга ретрит в Северной Каролине собрал более 2000 преданных со всей Америки. Главное внимание, как всегда, было сосредоточено на киртане. В нём участвовали одни из самых замечательных исполнителей киртанов в ИСККОН. Это был прекрасный опыт!

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами

Ю ТУБ - https://www.youtube.com/playlist…

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СО ВРЕМЕНЕМ ВЫ НАЧНЕТЕ ВИДЕТЬ СЕРДЦЕМ

Сейчас я расскажу историю, которую я люблю больше всего рассказывать во время лекций по случаю открытия наших парикрам.

Мой духовный учитель сидел в каком-то месте во Вриндаване, которое не было само по-себе внешне чисто и давал лекцию, рассказывая о красоте Вриндавана так же, как я сейчас пытаюсь рассказывать о красоте Вриндавана. После того, как он какое-то время рассказывал, он оставил место для вопросов. Один из моих духовных братьев, учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, поднял руку.

- Шрила Прабхупада, Вы так поэтично описываете красоту Вриндавана, которую мы не можем видеть. Все, что мы можем видеть – это сточные канавы, свиней, бедных людей, попрошаек, сопливых детей, а где же это все?
Шрила Прабхупада ответил:
- Да, вы не можете видеть, потому что у вас в глазу соринка. Вы знаете, что когда вы куда-то идете, подул ветер и что-то попадает вам в глаз и из-за этого вы не можете видеть. 
Тогда этот преданный снял очки и стал тереть свой глаз. Прабхупада сказал: 
- Да нет, соринка в твоих глазах это твои материальные желания. Это желания злости, ненависти и все остальные желания. Когда ты очистишь свое сердце от этих желаний, тогда ты сможешь увидеть изначальную проявленную дхаму.
Тогда этот преданный надел очки и сказал: 
- Что же мне делать? Как же я смогу?

Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что ваше сердце и глаза будут очищены, когда вы будете повторять мантру, особенно мантру Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе, Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе.

Иногда описывается третий глаз. Это не то, что у вас на самом деле есть третий глаз, который на самом деле откроется, это говорится о том, что со временем вы начнете видеть сердцем. В этом нет ничего мистического, это на самом деле так и будет. Вы увидите себя, не это материальное тело, а свою истинную форму и так же Сверхдушу в своем сердце. Вы увидите Верховного Господа, Самого Господа.

Абсолютный Господь не является просто любовью, светом, чем-то непонятным, это личность. Если Абсолютная Личность не является личностью, то откуда появились все мы, почему мы личности, если у нас есть наша личность, то у Абсолютной Личности тоже должна быть личность. Это является целью любого трансценденталиста. Он является Верховной Личностью, но пусть вас не смущает этот великий титул – Верховная Личность. Он является самым старшим из всех старых, но на самом деле мистическим образом Он является самым юным.

Я нашел замечательный стих, который цитирует один из наших шести госвами. Он пишет письмо Кришне: «О луна Вриндавана, для тех личностей, которые посещают эти сладчайшее места Вриндавана, те, кто терпеливо, с верой в сердце продолжают стремиться, однажды увидят Тебя. О, пожалуйста, Господин гокулы, предстань перед их взором, как вечно юный друг». Кришна является очень привлекательным, и в нашей традиции мы не поклоняемся Ему из-за страха, мы поклоняемся Ему из-за любви.

Е. С. Индрадьюмна Свами 
Лекция "Высшее предназначение" 
Вриндаван 06.10.2017

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_18 июня 2019_ 

*"Не уморите голодом ваши четки"* 

В новых четках ощущается легкость, воздушность. Свежая древесина чаще всего светлая и шероховатая. После воспевания день за днем кажется, что происходят чудесные преображения. Их вес начинает меняться. Это необъяснимо, но кажется, что они становятся тяжелее, будто каким-то образом наполняются, насыщаются силой мантры. Сам их цвет меняется, как будто Туласи Деви хочет перенять темноватый облик своего Шйама. Жесткость нити ослабевает, и ощущение скольжения через  пальцы само по себе становится гипнотическим. Это чувство заставляет изо дня в день возвращаться, в стремлении раскрыть запредельные тайны Святого Имени. Перебирание бусин сглаживает их текстуру, пока наконец они не приобретают блеск и сияние, становясь похожими на ряд мини-божеств. Нама-мурти.

Напитайте их нектаром Святого Имени, и они начнут изменяться и трансформироваться. Так же как и мы. Мы снова и снова возвращаемся к своим четкам и Святому Имени, надеясь обрести покой, надеясь обрести облегчение, надеясь обрести радость и утешение. Все это, как и многое другое, нам доступно.

Я мечтаю о дне, когда наполню свои четки таким желанием и устремлением, что Говинда услышит мои молитвы и откроет двери в Свое царство Любви.

Гурудев наставлял нас, чтобы мы "не уморили свои четки голодом" - и этот образ остался со мной. Образ заброшенного мешочка с бусинами джапы, оставленными нетронутыми, без ежедневного приношения любви и шепота грез, проникающих в каждую бусину – всякий день, когда мы готовимся воспевать, и неважно, насколько долго… Этот образ буквально преследовал меня.

В те дни, когда мой разум бунтует, в дни, когда губы не хотят мне подчиняться, сердце закрывается, а все мое существо стремится спрятаться за чувством ложного контроля, образ голодных бус побуждает меня вставать. Идти к ним. Дотрагиваться до них и вспоминать. Вспоминать ощущение от перебирания их, их гладкую поверхность, что соединяет меня с мантрой, высвобождающейся с каждым вздохом.

Эти бусины джапы - мои врата к Любви. Я надеюсь и горячо молю, чтобы они всегда указывали мне путь. Молю, чтобы они никогда не оставили меня, чтобы были моими неизменными спутниками. Удивительно, что, казалось бы, обычные деревянные бусины стали моими самыми дорогими друзьями. В них, этих четках - какая-то магия. Я напитываю их - а они напитывают меня. Они наполняют меня заботой, они наполняют меня благодатью и они наполняют меня чудесами Любви, которые всегда есть в самой царственной из мантр. Я молюсь напитывать их так, чтобы однажды придти туда, где я не смогла бы остановиться. Место, где Имя будет всем. Это Святое Имя - моя жизнь.


[ отрывок из «Према-малы», книги Шримати Ачьюты Гопи даси, известной ученицы Его Святейшества Радханатхи Свами ]



https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/d...ve-your-beads/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

С УТРА У МЕНЯ БЫЛО ВЫСОКОЕ ДАВЛЕНИЕ НО СЕЙЧАС УЖЕ ВСЁ В ПОРЯДКЕ

Новости распространяются быстро и часто искажаются - поэтому я делаю эту публикацию, чтобы все знали, что я в порядке. Сегодня утром у меня был довольно серьезный скачок артериального давления: 210 на 110. У меня кружилась голова. Поэтому преданные отправили меня в очень хорошую частную клинику здесь, в Скопье, Македония.

Врачи сделали мне несколько анализов и определили, что у меня нет инсульта и что мое сердце в порядке. Они дали мне лекарства и отправили домой. Они сказали мне, из-за того что у меня промежуточно высокое кровяное давление, такое может иногда случаться.

Но мне не о чем беспокоиться, потому что лекарство будет контролировать это. Я буду принимать это лекарство каждый день. Я чувствую себя нормально. Все хорошо! Еще раз хочу сказать, что эта проблема легко поддается медикаментозному лечению. С лекарством это несерьезно.

Помимо Харинамы и нескольких программ, я хорошо отдыхал здесь, в Македонии. Высокое кровяное давление очень распространено и легко контролируется.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие ученики. Это поздравление с днем рождения, которое прислал мне мой друг Джаядев дас из Англии вместе с дюжиной красных роз. Безусловно, это против вайшнавского этикета - прославлять кого-то, (кроме Господа), но я не могу удержаться и не опубликовать свою любовь и восхищение Джаядевом - самым искусным поэтом и певцом ! Я буду стараться из всех сил стать той личностью, которую он здесь описывает.

Индрадьюмна Свами

"Огромный букет ароматных красных роз "

Ваша мама, благослови Господь ее душу, 
очень бы вами гордилась 
Если бы посмотрела на вас с небес

Она бы наверняка улыбнулась 
и даже заплакала 
Увидев все, что вы сделали 
с момента вашего расставания

Дети, всегда окружающие вас 
Как нектар для пчелы 
Их манят ваши славные истории 
и подвиги, которые вы совершили

Вы усердно молитесь 
чтобы мы пробудились и отправились 
К зеленые лугам и любви безмятежной 
Проявленной в Вашем сердце

Ваша рука лежит на ее плече 
Как же удачлива ваша мама 
Вы просите ее не беспокоиться - 
Вы сумеете преодолеть все трудности и испытания

И тогда она с облегчением улыбается 
Увидев, что вы отразили все атаки 
Ведь Шьямасундара лично помогает 
Давая то, чего вам не хватает

От России до Азербайджана 
От Кейптауна до Сараево 
Куда бы вы ни поехали 
Песня, которую вы поете, защищает вас

Иногда негодяи пытаются окунуть вас в грязь 
Но вы выходите всегда сияющим и благоухающим 
Ведь любовь и музыка несут вас 
Над грубостью и вульгарностью

Но даже самый нищий 
Что глух и слеп к мирскому 
Всегда может постучаться в вашу дверь 
И испить из чаши вашей милости

Год от года вы становитесь 
все милостивее 
Неудивительно, что у вашей мамы 
Сияет улыбка на лице

Однажды вы сказали, что дни рождения 
не для нас, а для наших матерей 
Которые отдали свои жизни, чтобы дать нам жизнь 
Как братьям и сестрам

Поэтому на ваш день рождения 
Мы дарим вам, как и вы когда то 
Дарили с благодарностью и любовью вашей маме 
Огромный букет благоухающих красных роз

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сделала на Narottam.com категорию "переводчики". 

На главной странице https://narottam.com/ 
прокручиваете до русских категорий, и в конце списка : 

ПЕРЕВОД: Бхакти Расаяна Сагар Свами 

ПЕРЕВОД: Шриман Мурари Кришна дас

ПЕРЕВОД: Шриман Враджендра Кумар дас

ПЕРЕВОД: прабхуджи


ПЕРЕВОД: Шримати Мадхувати д.д.

ПЕРЕВОД: Шримати Варшана-рани д.д.

ПЕРЕВОД: матаджи 


_____________________

Пожалуйста, напишите, если узнаете по голосу матаджи и прабхуджи, подпишу их также.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Категория: 

*Нарада Муни* 

https://narottam.com/category/mahajany/narada_muni_/

Лекции: 

Тихий дождь милости
Уполномоченный
Медвяный лес
Милость освобожденных душ
Золото высшей пробы
Моя молитва при отъезде из Вриндавана:

“Странствуя по земле этой, медитирую на Нее,
луну, сияющую на поляне танца раса,
ярчайшую из светильников во дворце Вришабхану,
первейшую драгоценность в ожерелье Голоки.”

(Нарада Муни, Гарга Самхита 1.8.12)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 15, глава 5
27 июля 2019

"Братские узы"
В июне я посетил храм ИСККОН в Скопье в Северной Македонии. Македония — это не имеющая выхода к морю небольшая страна в юго-восточной Европе с населением лишь 2,7 миллиона человек. Меня пригласили выступить с речью и провести киртан на фестивале, посвященном Международному Дню Йоги.

Когда мы остановились на светофоре по пути на фестиваль, деревянная лошадиная повозка с семьёй цыган под управлением мальчика-подростка остановилась рядом с нашей машиной. Я схватил камеру, чтобы запечатлеть сопоставление древности и современности на перекрёстке дорог. Мальчик-цыган был явно напуган камерой — он спрыгнул с повозки и побежал ко мне с кулаками.

— Пожалуйста, не обижайся, — сказал я ему. — Я очень уважаю твой народ.

Он опустил кулак: «Правда?»

— Да, — сказал я. — Однажды на меня напали хулиганы, а твои братья-цыгане заступились и защитили меня. Они буквально спасли мне жизнь.

— Понятно, — сказал он. — Ну ладно. Он вернулся к повозке, и они продолжили свой путь.

— Правда, что цыгане спасли Вам жизнь? — спросил меня мой водитель Према-вилас дас, когда светофор переключился на зелёный свет.

— Да, — сказал я. — Во Франции в 1970-х банда байкеров в количестве десяти человек напала на мою группу санкиртаны. Семеро из нас расположились с палатками на берегу реки неподалёку от города Марселя, и однажды рано утром они пришли к нам с бейсбольными битами и железными цепями. У нас не было ни единого шанса. Но группа цыган, с которыми мы подружились, и которые тоже жили лагерем неподалёку, пришли нам на помощь с большими палками и таким свирепым видом, которого я никогда не видел ни до, ни после. В последующие дни все мы стали близкими друзьями. Когда нам пришло время двигаться дальше, глава цыган объявил, что я стал одним из их братьев; он сделал надрез на своей руке ножом и показал, что мне следует сделать то же самое. Я был молод и в какой-то степени наивен — и последовал его повелению. Мы соединили наши раны, чтобы обменяться кровью; такова традиция в цыганском сообществе для закрепления уз братства. Всегда, когда я рассказываю эту историю в какой-либо цыганской общине, неважно, в какой стране, они принимают меня за своего.

— Вот это да! — сказал Према-вилас.

— На самом деле, у меня есть несколько учеников-цыган по всему миру, — добавил я. — И они — одни из моих лучших учеников.

— Здесь, в Скопье, у нас большая община цыган, — сказал Према-вилас. — Но мы относимся к ним с настороженностью. Они попрошайничают на дорогах, а некоторые воруют.

— Люди с плохими привычками есть в каждом народе, — сказал я. — Но, в конечном счёте, каждый является духовной душой, неотъемлемой частью Кришны. Вы когда-нибудь пробовали поделиться сознанием Кришны с местной общиной цыган?

— Ни в коем случае! — его ответ был категоричен.

— Тогда, — сказал я, — сейчас как раз пришло время к ним обратиться. Я процитировал известный стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам»:

кирата-х?нандхра-пулинда-пулкаша
абх?ра-шумбха йаванах кхасадайах
йе ’нйе ча папа йад-апашрайашрайах
шудхйанти тасмаи прабхавишнаве намах

«Кираты, хуны, андхры, пулинды, пулкаши, абхиры, шумбхи, яваны, представители племен кхасов и даже те, кто погряз во всех грехах, благодаря безграничному могуществу Господа могут очиститься, приняв покровительство Его преданных. Я склоняюсь перед Ним в глубоком почтении»

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 2.4.18

— Имей в виду, — сказал я, — что этот стих включает тебя и меня в качестве падших народов!

Према-вилас выглядел задумчивым: «Как же нам обратиться к цыганам Македонии?»

— Мы пойдём прямо наверх, — сказал я. — Нам нужно выяснить, кто является лидерами цыганской общины. Начнём с того, что придём к одному из них и предложим свои услуги.

— Какие именно? — спросил Према-вилас.

— Мы можем предложить помочь их общине едой, если она им нужна, — сказал я. — Или можем открыть вегетарианский ресторан. Мы можем открыть небольшую студию йоги, где со временем можно проводить киртан и лекции по «Бхагавад-гите». Мы можем регулярно проводить харинамы в их районе. И мы сможем подружиться с ними.

— Вы правда думаете, что это сработает? — сказал он.

— Это работает во всём мире без исключений, — сказал я. — Кроме того, воспевание Харе Кришна является избранной дхармой века Кали. Это должно сработать! Собери информацию и дай мне знать. Я был бы счастлив навестить одного из их лидеров, пока я здесь. Я покажу ему шрам братства на своей руке.

На следующее утро мне позвонил Према-вилас.

— Махараджа, — сказал он, — я собрал кое-какую информацию и выяснил, что самым влиятельным лидером цыганской общины Македонии является мужчина по имени мистер Шабан Салиу. Он — глава политической партии, представляющей цыган. Поскольку они составляют большую долю избирателей, его авторитет очень силён в стране.

— Немедленно позвони ему, — сказал я. — Скажи ему, что лидер нашего движения хочет встретиться с ним, чтобы предложить нашу помощь его людям.

Према-вилас перезвонил через десять минут.

— Мистер Салиу сказал, что будет счастлив встретиться с Вами — сказал он шокировано.

— Отлично, — сказал я. — Когда?

— Прямо сейчас, — сказал Према-вилас. — Он пригласил Вас к себе домой.

— Вот это да! — сказал я. — Собери несколько преданных, мы выезжаем через час.

Према-вилас позвонил мне через полчаса.

— Я нашёл только четырёх преданных, которые хотят поехать, — сказал он. — Другие немного сомневаются. Кроме большого рынка, который мы периодически посещаем в том районе, мы никогда не отваживались показываться в общине цыган, хотя она находится прямо за городом.

— Четырёх преданных достаточно, — сказал я. — Постарайся найти гирлянду, чтобы взять с собой, и немного сладостей, а также «Бхагавад-гиту».

Когда мы заехали в общину цыган, преданные притихли и забеспокоились. Люди пристально смотрели на нас.

— Всё будет хорошо, — сказал я. — Господь Нитьянанда проповедовал в таких ситуациях, и он всегда был успешен!

Возле ворот дома, адрес которого нам дали, стоял хорошо одетый джентльмен. Когда я вышел из машины, он подошёл с широкой улыбкой и пожал мне руку.

— Добро пожаловать в нашу общину, — сказал он. — Я Шабан Салиу. Можете звать меня просто Шабан.

— Для меня честь познакомиться с Вами, Шабан, — сказал я. — Я долго этого ждал.

— Пожалуйста, проходите в мой дом, — сказал Шабан. Он взял меня за руку и повёл в дом. — Нам нужно подняться наверх. Надеюсь, несколько ступенек не доставят Вам хлопот.

К чему я не был готов, так это увидеть лестницу Шабана. Прекрасные картины с изображениями Радхи и Кришны украшали всю стену вдоль лестницы. В гостиной было ещё больше картин с Кришной: Кришна, играющий на Своей флейте; Кришна, танцующий с гопи; Кришна, резвящийся в лесу Вриндавана.

— Так Вы являетесь представителем духовной традиции? — спросил он меня, указывая на диван.

— Да, — ответил я, оглядывая картины. — Наше движение является одной из древнейших духовных традиций в мире. Оно основано на подлинном писании, которое называется «Бхагавад-гита». Оно было рассказано Господом Кришной в Индии 5000 лет назад. Я думаю, что мы можем помочь вашей общине многими способами. Мы можем обучать йоге и медитации, чтобы справляться со стрессом и переживаниями. Мы также поём духовную песню, составленную из разных имён Бога, которая быстро очищает сердце и пробуждает любовь к Господу. Она называется Харе Кришна мантра. Мы также можем распространять освящённую пищу людям из вашей общины — тем, кто нуждается. Некоторые из наших волонтёров могут работать с молодёжью, чтобы сократить количество преступлений и насилия.

— Что я могу сказать? — сказал Шабан. — Я полностью к Вашим услугам. Я предоставлю Вам все свои политические контакты. В этой стране нет города, где бы у меня не было связей. Если Вы сможете открыть заведение дошкольного или начального образования, то у вас будет полная свобода, чтобы делиться вашим образом жизни и мудростью с нашими детьми. Я знаком с вашим пением, с вашей песней. В 1988 я видел таких же людей, как Вы, которые каждую субботу пели на перекрёстке в Скопье. Это продолжалось много лет. Там было три юноши и три девушки. Некоторые играли на барабанах, а другие на маленьких цимбалах.

— Да, это всё пришло из Индии, — сказал я.

— А, мистическая Индия, — сказал он, прикрывая глаза. — Я был в Индии и провёл там пару недель. Меня очаровала эта страна. Я чувствовал, будто мои корни там. На самом деле, я чувствовал, что там мой дом.

— Правда? — спросил я.

— Да! — сказал он. — В действительности, я провёл исследование. Я доктор юридических наук, поэтому мне предоставили кое-какие возможности. Знаете, что я обнаружил? Я обнаружил, что мои люди, цыгане-рома?, изначально пришли из Индии. Я встретил в университете одного учёного, который написал книгу под названием «Потерянные Дети Индии». Он в деталях описал, как мои люди мигрировали в Европу в одиннадцатом веке из Северной Индии в поисках лучшей жизни и в бегстве от увеличивающихся нападений мусульман. Исторические и археологические доказательства говорят о том, что рома? обитали в штатах современной Индии: Пенджаб, Харьяна, Синдх и Раджастхан. Некоторые учёные утверждают, что мы были частью современной общины Далит, которая находится в меньшинстве и всё ещё существует в Индии.

— Я осведомлён об этом, — сказал я. Женщина утончённого и благородного вида зашла в комнату.

— Это моя жена Мирдита, — сказал Шабан. — Она только что получила степень магистра по журналистике.

— Это честь познакомиться с Вами, — сказал я, пожимая ей руку. — Вы можете звать меня Махараджа.

— Махараджа, — сказала она, — Вы в первый раз здесь, в нашей общине?

— Да, это так, — сказал я. — Мы пришли служить вашим людям. Мы с Вашим мужем только что обсуждали, что нас связывают узы братства, поскольку обе наши традиции родом из Индии. К тому же, однажды моя жизнь была спасена вашими людьми, и я стал кровным братом главы той группы цыган. Я хочу помочь всем, чем могу.

Она сказала: «Возможно, Вы могли бы начать с семинара для нашей общины, представляющего, что значит вера Харе Кришна. Здесь большинство цыган — мусульмане, но я думаю, что их бы заинтересовало ваше учение».

Я взглянул на преданных, которые пришли со мной — их рты были буквально открыты.

— Мы могли бы пригласить рома? со всей Македонии, — сказал Шабан. — Вы можете дать лекцию, Махараджа, и спеть свою особую песню. Это переменит нашу общину цыган. Я думаю, некоторые из них найдут свой путь благодаря вашему учению. Я очень впечатлён вашей культурой. Давайте сотрудничать, как команда, и делать это на высоком уровне.

— Спасибо Вам, Шабан, — сказал я. — У меня есть подарок для Вас. Я вручил ему «Бхагавад-гиту».

— Я слышал об этой книге, — сказал он. — Я вижу, что здесь даже есть изначальный санскрит. Знаете, наш язык произошёл от санскрита. А теперь скажите мне — кто такой Кришна? Я знаю, что Он синего цвета, и знаю, что Он всегда меня привлекал. Вы можете увидеть картины с Кришной, которые я привёз из своей поездки в Индию. У меня есть также картины, изображающие Его друзей. Я думаю, что одного из них зовут Шива. Других — Ганеш и Сарасвати. Я правильно говорю?

Я кивнул и объяснил Шабану, кто такой Кришна, и разницу между Ним и полубогами, о которых он упомянул.

После более чем часовой беседы я подвёл итоги: «Давайте поддерживать тесный контакт».

— Да, конечно, — сказал Шабан с улыбкой. — И, Махараджа, я бы хотел пригласить Вас на свадьбу моего сына, которая будет через месяц. Придёт около восьмисот гостей, включая многих выдающихся членов Македонского общества. Лидер оппозиционной партии также будет там. Я бы хотел, чтобы Вы произнесли вступительную речь на свадьбе. Может быть, Вы смогли бы дать речь в течение тридцати минут и также спеть вашу песню. Что Вы думаете?

— Я почту за честь, — сказал я в потрясении.

Когда он провожал нас вниз по лестнице, я снова взглянул на картины.

Я подумал про себя: «Мой Господь, кто может разгадать Твои планы? Ты величайший мистик!»

— Давайте позже поговорим о том, чтобы создать базу Харе Кришна здесь, в нашей общине цыган, — сказал Шабан, когда мы подошли к машине. — Давайте не просто говорить, давайте делать что-то реальное. Это может быть связано с нашей общей культурой. Это может напомнить цыганам об их корнях, а также помочь и вашему обществу. Давайте построим сооружение или памятник, который простоит сто или двести лет. Что-то великолепное, представляющее наши объединённые культуры. Этот день нашей встречи должен войти в историю в воспоминаниях наших народов.

Он взял обе моих руки и тепло сказал: «Вы так прекрасно одеты! Прежде, чем Вы уйдёте, давайте пройдём по улицам нашей общины, чтобы Вы познакомились с моими людьми. Мы можем также сделать несколько фотографий, чтобы запечатлеть этот знаменательный день».

Он научил меня нескольким фразам на цыганском языке, пока мы шли. Когда я приветствовал людей этими словами, они широко улыбались. Все знали Шабана и оказывали ему почтение. Поскольку я был с ним, они были очень уважительны и ко мне. Спустя час, когда пришло время расходиться, Шабан напоследок взял меня за руку.

— Есть то, что называют судьбой, — сказал он. — Сегодня судьба свела нас вместе. А через месяц судьба снова нас сведёт.

— Да, — согласился я. Судьба находится в руках Господа. То, как Он сводит нас вместе для служения Ему, находится за гранью нашего понимания.



«Я родился в одной семье, а мой Гуру Махараджа родился в другой семье. Кто знал, что я попаду под его защиту? Кто знал, что я приеду в Америку? Кто знал, что вы, американские юноши, придете ко мне? Все это устроил Кришна. Мы не можем понять, как все это происходит».

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады в день ухода Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, Лос-Анджелес, 9 декабря 1968

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_15 ноября 2017_

*В память* 


Моя дорогая Враджа Валлабхи, пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Ты покинула этот мир, но я молюсь, чтобы мои слова дошли до тебя посредством трансцендентной реальности, где бы ты сейчас не служила — будь это наш мир или же лотосные стопы Радхи-Шьямасундары в мире духовном. Я убежден в последнем, поскольку  Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Матхура-махатмье», цитируя «Сканда Пурану»:

сарпа даштах пашу хатах
павакамбху винашитах
лабда памртйаво йе ча
матхуре мам лока гаха

* «Те, кого укусила змея, кто убит животным, погиб в огне, воде или иной неестественной смертью во Враджа-мандале, непременно становятся жителями Моей собственной духовной планеты».*

[«Сканда Пурана», Маргашиша-махатмья, глава 17, стих 50]

Дорогая моя духовная дочь, несмотря на то, что я твой духовный учитель, вроде бы и знающий шастры, и утвердившийся в преданном служении, ничто не смогло подготовить меня к твоему внезапному, непредвиденному уходу. Это не слабость, скорее это природа любви, любви гуру к своему ученику и ученика — к гуру. В письме от 28 сентября 1966 г. Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

«С первого своего взгляда на меня мой духовный учитель смотрел на меня с такой любовью. Это было на моем самом первом даршане с ним — тогда я научился любить. По своей безграничной милости он привлек такого недостойного человека, как я, к исполнению некоторых своих пожеланий. По своей беспричинной милости он занял меня в проповеди послания Шри Рупы и Шри Рагхунатхи».

Точно так же, Валлабхи, из-за твоей любви ко мне, явленной в непрерывном бескорыстном служении, проявилась и моя благодарность и любовь к тебе, как к моей духовной дочери. Благодаря присущим тебе талантам, очевидным всем и каждому, ты стала инструментом при организации и проведении всех моих основных проповеднических программ на протяжении многих лет: от фестиваля Индии в Польше до «Мирной деревни Кришны» на Вудстоке; начиная с масштабных фестивалей в Гуджарате и Махараштре и заканчивая фестивалями здесь, во Вриндаване на Картику. Сказать по правде, без тебя у меня не было бы такого успеха. Я полностью зависел от твоего служения, твоей помощи в распространении сознании Кришны по миру. Как же мне быть теперь, когда ты ушла?

В этом же настроении Шрила Прабхупада написал одному ученику 22 января 1976:

«Ты не выдержишь без моей милости, а я не выдержу без твоей. Это обоюдно. Это взаимозависимость, основанная на любви – сознании Кришны».

Вне всяких сомнений, я всегда понимал безупречность твоего служения. Какой бы сложной ни была задача, например, организовать киртана-мелу «Священные звуки» в Нью Говардхане, мне было достаточно только сказать: «Валлабхи, пожалуйста, сделай это». Теперь, когда ты ушла, это больше не будет столь же простым – и столь же приятным. Благодаря твоей радостной улыбке, твоему энтузиазму и стремлению угодить другим, служение в твоем обществе было одним удовольствием. Моя дорогая духовная дочь, я не могу должным образом выразить, как сильно я буду скучать по тебе!

В очередной раз мудрость поэта Джорджа Элиота подтверждает истину: «Только в страданиях разлуки мы постигаем глубину любви».

Дорогая Валлабхи, некоторые самые теплые мои воспоминания будут о времени, проведенном здесь, в святой обители Шри Вриндаван-дхамы. Многие годы ты помогала Расике Широмани даси и ее супругу Говинда Чарану дасу устраивать большие Картика-парикрамы. Дело это, мягко говоря, чрезвычайно сложное – но ты всегда находила время сесть, послушать лекцию и насладиться святыми именами в киртане. Как-то вечером на очень уж вдохновенном бхаджане ты сказала подруге: «Мне было бы за счастье оставить тело среди такого великолепного воспевания святых имен».

По сути, ты это и сделала. В роковой день своего ухода ты ехала на ретрит, посвященный святому имени на Говардхане. Преданные, которые были вместе с тобой в рикше, сказали мне, что ты всю дорогу вдохновенно повторяла джапу, и всего через несколько минут после того, как вы проехали священную Радха Кунду, произошла авария. Ты тут же оставила тело. Это был трагический случай – но благодаря ему ты смогла достичь желания своего сердца. Такова всемилостивая природа Шри Вриндавана. Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в «Уткалика-валлари»:

*«О великолепное благоуханное древо желаний тамала, цветущее в лесу Вриндавана, увитое лозой мадхави богини-повелительницы этого леса! О дерево, сень славы которого защищает мир от несметного множества жгучих страданий, – какие же удивительные плоды находят люди у Твоих лотосных стоп?»*

[ Шрила Рупа Госвами, Уткалика-валлари, Лоза надежд, текст 66 ]


Ты родилась в семье преданных, жила в полном сознании Кришны и ушла в святой Шри Вриндавана-дхаме, повторяя святые имена. Позволь мне теперь описать в деталях твое путешествие с этого момента. Несомненно, оно совпадет с описанием Шрилой Рупой Госвами вхождения в вечные пределы Вриндавана в его знаменитой поэме «Уддхава-сандеш». Кришна говорит Уддхаве:


«Брат мой, говорят, дорога к далекому холму Нандишвары красива и легка. Лишь только ступишь в океан блаженства Гокулы, Я стану счастлив. Коль счастлив человек – становятся счастливыми его друзья.

Сначала отправляйся в место, что называется Гокарна; там будет Шива главным на корабле, что вызволяет всех из океана бед. Затем, мудрейший, – туда, где исполняются желанья джив: Ямуна там встречает Сарасвати.

В этом самом месте впервые Я вступил в Матхуру. И волны поцелуев, украдкой брошенных взглядами множества красавиц, мне говорили: «О грациозный друг! Воистину, удача с нами: изысканный флейтист, чья музыка приводит в беспорядок одежды гопи, теперь пересекает путь наших глаз».

С этого места, полного блаженства, держись дороги к Амбикавану – туда, где избавляя Нанду от змея с озера Калии, Я Видъядхаре дал свободу, устроив для пастушек Враджа праздник.

О мудрый, не направи колесницу к холмам по берегам Ямуны, где Кувалайпида без устали бросался на Меня своими бивнями. Святые никогда не следуют путями демонов.

Избегай южного пути. Следуй на север – к царю среди святейших мест, туда, где множество цветов сумана и трели птиц, туда, где милостью Моей Акрура впервые увидал мир пастухов.

Если не хочешь проезжать мимо дверей браминов, вершащих ягьи, которые впали в твою немилость, проигнорировав Меня, всё же взгляни на тех, кто постоянно поет Мне славу – их жен. Не захотя увидеть их, упустишь нечто дорогое.

Затем скорее поезжай в Котику неподалеку от Матхуры, – туда, где все кругом в деревьях в цвете. Я как-то проходил по тем местам: одна пастушка, занимаясь садом, вдруг увидав Меня, смутилась от неприкрытого плеча и чуть заметно улыбнулась».

Дорогая Валлабхи, великолепное описание Шрилы Рупы Госвами путешествия паломника во Вриндаван продолжается в поэме дальше, как и милость Господа к тебе. Пусть Он и дальше направляет тебя на этом пути чистой преданности Его лотосным стопам. И твоя любовь к Вриндавану и Божественной Чете будет расцветать день ото дня. Такие вещи достижимы для тех, кто следует за нашим возлюбленным Шрилой Прабхупадой – он обозначил это одной из моих духовных сестер на заре нашего движения:

*«По мере того, как твое преданное служение будет становиться все более зрелым, ты станешь все больше и больше видеть Кришну, и все лучше и лучше будешь понимать, что такое святая земля Вриндавана».*

[ письмо Хладини даси, 28 января 1973 ]

Дорогая Валлабхи, однажды я спросил своего духовного брата Тамала Кришну Госвами, какое качество преданного самое важное. Он тут же ответил: «Гуру-ништха, вера в духовного учителя». Ты была воплощением этой веры, и это покоряло в тебе больше всего. Тогда я спросил его: «В чем самая большая проблема у инициирующего гуру?» Он задумался на секунду и мягко ответил: «Иногда приходится принимать учеников, более продвинутых, чем ты сам».

Мне очень повезло, что ты и многие похожие на тебя преданные – мои ученики. Я тебя никогда не забуду. Твои последние слова ко мне в пророческом сообщении, отправленном за несколько минут до того, как ты покинула этот мир, останутся со мной навсегда. Мы обсуждали, как вскоре будем заниматься служением в разных странах. Разве знали мы, что это будут разные миры.

Ты написала:

«Я буду ждать служения вам, Шрила Гурудева».

Валлабхи, пожалуйста, запасись терпением. Я буду Дома уже скоро. И как говорил Шрила Прабхупада: «Однажды у нас будет свой ИСККОН в духовном мире».

Твой вечный доброжелатель,
Индрадьюмна Свами

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/in-memoriam-2/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Подношение на Вьяса-пуджу Шрилы Прабхупады

24 августа 2019
Дражайший Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Вам!

Этот год отмечен 123-ей годовщиной вашего явления в этот мир. Так или иначе, по беспричинной милости Господа, я связан с вами процессом посвящения, как один из ваших духовных сыновей. Это неоспоримый факт в хрониках времени, поскольку 10 декабря 1971 года вы написали президенту нашего храма следующее:

«Я спешу подтвердить получение твоего письма, датированного 22 Ноября 1971, вместе с четками и письмами от нескольких преданных из храма в Детройте. Я очень рад принять их в свои должным образом инициированные ученики и даю им следующие имена:

Брайан Тиббиттс / Индрадьюмна Дас
Илен Тиббиттс / Крипамайи Даси
Хэйди Паева / Хришакти Даси

Они все являются прекрасными юношами и девушками, и я очень ценю их умонастроение любви и преданности, которое они выражают в своих письмах ко мне. Я ответил каждому из них в отдельности. Их четки должным образом начитанные мной, были посланы отдельной посылкой.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии и радостном настроении,

Твой вечный благожелатель,
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами»

Шрила Прабхупада, я считаю тот день, когда вы написали нам 10 декабря 1971, своим истинным днем рождения, поскольку именно тогда я всерьез начал свою духовную жизнь. На лекции во Вриндаване вы процитировали стих, который подтверждает эту точку зрения: 

джанаме джанаме сабе пита мата пайа
кришна гуру нахи миле баджа хари эи

Према-виварта, Джагадананда Пандит

«В обычных обстоятельствах следует поклоняться своим отцу и матери, но живое существо получает отца и мать при рождении в любом виде жизни. Гораздо более редкой является возможность получить гуру и Кришну. Духовный учитель может одарить према-бхакти того, кто обрел его милость. Именно поэтому он является наивысшим отцом, матерью и другом каждого».

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, Вриндаван, 9 сентября 1975

Так совпало, что тем же инициационным письмом вы выразили свое желание, чтобы фестивали сознания Кришны проводились повсеместно, и это заявление породило семя в мое сердце:

«Я удовлетворен твоим планом по проведению фестивалей в колледжах по всему штату. На самом деле путешествующая санкиртана и программы в колледжах являются самым подходящим планом по распространению сознания Кришны и проповеди. Я только что получил сообщение от Рупануги об огромном фестивале, который он планирует провести в Центральном Парке. Его догадка очень хороша, и я хочу, чтобы множество подобных фестивалей проводилось в каждом городе».

Затем вы дали подсказку, как именно нужно организовывать такие фестивали:

«У меня есть одно предложение. Поставьте на заднем дворе навес, в котором можно будет разместить множество гостей, и предоставьте всем в изобилии разнообразный прасадам».

На протяжении долгих лет я часто медитировал на эти наставления и работал над тем, чтобы развивать и расширять идею проведения больших фестивалей на открытом воздухе, где можно было бы «разместить множество гостей» и «предоставить всем разнообразный и обильный прасадам».

Шрила Прабхупада, вы будете очень удовлетворены, узнав, что в этом году мы распространили более чем 160 000 порций вкуснейшего прасада в нашей палатке Пищи Жизни на польском фестивале Вудсток. Это было настолько «изобильно», насколько это было возможно для нас в данный момент истории! В соответствии с вашим пожеланием я хочу продолжать расширять проведение подобных фестивалей в таком множестве городов, в каком это возможно, и я уверен, что смогу совершить это, поскольку в наставлениях духовного учителя уже заложен секрет успеха. Однажды вы сказали:

«Я воспринял это наставление своего духовного учителя очень серьезно. Но я не думал, что мне нужно будет сделать что-то подобное. На тот момент я был домохозяином. Но Кришна организует все таким образом. Если мы стараемся строго служить наставлению духовного учителя, то Кришна даст нам все необходимое. Таков секрет».

Аудиодиск «Молитвы Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати», Комментарий

Я очень счастлив совершать это служение для вас, Шрила Прабхупада, вместе с группой самоотверженных учеников, друзей и благожелателей. Я не могу представить ничего другого, чем я хотел бы заниматься. Если говорить откровенно, то совершая это служение, я чувствую, что уже вернулся домой в духовный мир. Недавно я ликовал, читая комментарий Шрилы Баладевы Видьябхушаны, который подтверждал мои ощущения: он пишет, что игры Господа Чайтаньи особенно заметны в материальном мире благодаря темному фону материального существования, которого не существует в духовном мире. Он приводит такой пример: если бриллиант поместить на черную ткань, то его блеск будет выражен более ярко.

Мой дорогой Господин и повелитель! Хоть я и знаю, что нашей целью является возвращение домой обратно к Богу, я не решаюсь попросить ваших благословений на то, чтобы отправиться туда, пока я еще должным образом не исполнил ваше желание в этом мире, чтобы «путешествующая санкиртана и фестивали проводились в каждом городе». Вы ясно описали подобные проповеднические программы как «самый подходящий план по распространению сознания Кришны и проповеди». Конечно же, все программы, представленные вами, являются «самыми подходящими» для людей этого века. Я чувствую себя очень удачливым в том, что в день моего духовного рождения вы намекнули, за какую именно из этих программ мне следует взяться. Я стою перед вами в полной готовности и с желанием исполнять намеченные вами планы жизнь за жизнью.

Такого рода умонастроению я научился у вас, Шрила Прабхупада, ведь вы являетесь самым выдающимся проповедником в мире. Сегодня утром, читая четвертую песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам», я наткнулся на комментарий, через который вы как будто напрямую заговорили со мной:

«Получив духовное посвящение и выслушав указания духовного учителя, ученик должен отбросить все сомнения и размышлять над тем, как выполнить эти указания, не отвлекаясь ни на что другое. То же самое утверждает и Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, который в комментарии к одному из стихов «Бхагавад-гиты» говорит, что указания духовного учителя должны стать целью и смыслом жизни ученика. Он не должен думать о том, вернется ли он домой, к Богу, его первоочередной долг — выполнить указания своего гуру. Поэтому ученик должен постоянно медитировать на указания духовного учителя, и тогда его медитация будет совершенной. Ученик должен не только думать об указаниях духовного учителя, но и искать способы и средства, с помощью которых он сможет исполнить их, поклоняясь таким образом словам своего гуру».

Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.24.15, Комментарий

Несомненно, уйдет множество жизней на то, чтобы осуществить организацию «подобных фестивалей в каждом городе», особенно сейчас, в век Кали. Но какие бы сложности не возникали, на какие аскезы не приходилось бы идти, какие неудобства мне не приходилось бы терпеть — все это незначительная плата за те драгоценные и несравненные дары, которыми вы осыпали меня в этой жизни. Каждое утро по пробуждению и каждую ночь перед сном, я медленно повторяю следующий стих, который служит мне напоминанием о всем том, чем вы меня одарили:

нама-шрештхам манум апи шачи-путрам атра сварупам
рупам тасья граджам уру-пурим матхурим гоштхаватим
радха-кундам гири-варам ахо радхика-мадхавасам
прапто йасйа пратхита-крипайа шри гурум там нато’ сми

«Я склоняюсь к прекрасным лотосным стопам своего духовного учителя, по чьей беспричинной милости я обрел Святое Имя, Божественную мантру, служение сыну Шачи Маты, общение Сварупы Дамодары, Рупы Госвами и его старшего брата Санатаны Госвами, высшую обитель Матхуры, блаженную обитель Вриндавана, божественную Радха-кунду и холм Говардхана, а также желание в моем сердце совершать любовное служение Радхике и Мадхаве во Вриндаване».

Шри Мукта-чарита, Шрила Рагхунатха Дас Госвами

Шрила Прабхупада, я молюсь лишь о том, чтобы именно этот стих оказался на моих устах в тот момент, когда я закрою свои глаза в последний раз в этой жизни, и чтобы он проявился в глубине моего сердца в тот момент, когда я впервые открою свои глаза в следующей жизни — где бы я не очутился в творении нашего прекрасного Господа.

Мой дорогой духовный учитель! Пожалуйста, никогда не оставляйте меня! Пусть я всегда буду находиться рядом с вами, рождение за рождением, пока вы путешествуете по всем четырнадцати мирам, затапливая их экстазом сознания Кришны. Подобно своему духовному учителю, вы являетесь океаном сострадания. Однажды, прославляя его, вы сказали:

«Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура пришел в этот мир для того, чтобы исполнить миссию Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Поэтому, выполнив свою миссию, он, когда потребовалось, покинул этот мир и отправился в иное место для того, чтобы сделать то же самое».

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады на день ухода
Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, 8 февраля 1977

Шрила Прабхупада, я готов присоединиться к вам, куда бы вы ни отправились в служении своему духовному учителю! Но даже если вы вернетесь на Голоку, пока я до сих пор нахожусь здесь, я уверен, что вы все равно не забудете меня. Наша с вами связь установлена благодаря служению, на которое вы указали в моем инициационном письме: проводить большие мероприятия в «центральных парках» стольких городов, сколько существуют на поверхности земли. Когда эта великая задача будет выполнена, — и выполнена хорошо, — я посмотрю на небо и скажу: «Ваше наставление было выполнено, мой дорогой Господин. Пожалуйста, повелевайте мной — каково ваше следующее указание?» И возможно, в тот момент вы появитесь передо мной, и взяв меня за руку, поведете меня в Шри Вриндавана Дхаму в духовном небе. Вы написали в письме моему духовному брату:

«Мой дорогой Брахмананда, касательно твоего вопроса по поводу освобождения из сетей Майи — пожалуйста, будь уверен в своем освобождении. Что касается моих учеников, которые любезно помогают мне в исполнении служения моему духовному учителю — за ними я всегда готов вернуться с Голоки Вриндаваны, если они не достигнут освобождения вместе со мной. Поэтому не переживай о сетях Майи. Сосредоточься на своей решимости и продолжай с этой решимостью служить Верховному Господу, Кришне, как ты уже и поступаешь».

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады к Брахмананде, 15 Ноября 1969

Чем старше я становлюсь, Шрила Прабхупада, тем сильнее я чувствую ваше личное присутствие в своей жизни. Когда я был моложе, то факт того, что ушедший духовный наставник продолжает вести ученика, был просто напросто философским утверждением. Теперь же, в старости, когда я принимаю все больше и больше ответственности от вашего имени, это философское утверждение превратилось в блаженное осознание того, что вы ведете меня на каждом шагу. Вы дали тому подтверждение много лет назад. Один из моих духовных братьев написал вам:

«Мой дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста примите мои смиренные поклоны у ваших божественных, лотосных стоп. Мы горячо молимся о том, чтобы Ваша Божественная Милость продолжали оставаться в этом мире, поскольку нам необходимо ваше личное руководство. Даже когда ушел Господь Кришна, Арджуна на какое-то время потерял все свое могущество».

Вы ответили:

«Я буду продолжать руководить вами лично, не важно присутствую я физически или нет. Точно так же, как я получаю личное руководство от своего Гуру Махараджи».

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады ученику, Вриндаван, 14 Июля 1977

О спаситель падших душ, позвольте мне пока отставить в сторону подобного рода благородные чувства, поскольку они могут спровоцировать слезы счастья из моих глаз, и таким образом помешать моему служению вам. На мой стол только что поступило письмо с приглашением провести фестиваль в Украине. Это «догадка», как вы выразились в моем инициационном письме, которая, безусловно, окажется «очень хорошей». Я молюсь о том, чтобы всегда оставаться в том же самом «умонастроении любви и преданности», которое я выразил в своем изначальном письме к вам, и таким образом развить все хорошие качества, необходимые для выполнения любого вашего указания.

самади сатка прада вайбхавабхйам
субхакта дана врата дикситабхйам
рамадхавангхри стхира бхактидабхайам
намо намах шри гуру падукабхйам

«Я предлагаю поклоны двум сандалиям своего гуру, которые выполняют свою клятву давать прекрасные духовные осознания ученикам, которые проливают концентрированную преданность стопам супруга Лакшмидеви и которые одаривают ученика всеми хорошими качествами».

Гуру-падука стотрам, стих 7

В пыли ваших лотосных стоп,
Ваш слуга,
Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ежегодный Международный фестиваль йоги будет проходить в Ришикеш в марте следующего года с многими тысячами духовных искателей с Запада. Я и 50 преданных хотели бы поделиться с ними блаженным миром сознания Кришны при помощи ежедневной харинама самкиртаны и экстатические вечерние программы в прекрасном ашраме, который мы будем арендовать. Мы будем говорить о мудрости Бхагавад Гиты, будем проводить многочасовые киртаны и устраивать роскошные пиры каждый вечер в течение 21 дней. Это амбициозный проект. Пожалуйста, посетите следующий веб-сайт, чтобы помочь нам: www.sacredseva.com

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В эти выходные мы пели на пляже Дурбана в солнечной Южной Африке. Спонтанно так много людей присоединились к нам. Увидев это, я еще раз осознал, насколько универсален наш процесс: просто пение, танцы и пиры. Благодарю Тебя, Господь Чайтанья! Затем мы вернулись в новый Джаганнатх-Пури, наш храм к северу от Дурбана, и продолжили киртан.

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_23 февраля 2019_ 

*Доказательство* 


Тут Шрила Прабхупада сменил тему. 

- Почему мы думаем, что Кришна - Бог? - спросил он нас. 

- Потому что Кришна это говорит в Бхагават-Гите, - сказал кто-то из преданных.

- Любой может так сказать, - возразил Прабхупада.

Я решился: 

- Вы сказали нам это, а вы представитель Кришны, духовный учитель...

- А кто-то скажет, что я всего лишь старик.

Не зная, что еще сказать, мы молчали.

Спустя несколько мгновений Прабхупада проговорил: 

- Вы знаете, что Кришна - Бог, потому что чувствуете Его присутствие, когда воспеваете, 
и также когда служите. Вы чувствуете экстаз - вот доказательство.

[ Гуру Дас «По его примеру». Глава «Индия»]

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater





*This Is The Proof*

Srila Prabhupada then changed the subject. “How do we know Krishna is God?” he asked us.

“Because Krishna says so in the Bhagavad-gita,” a devotee said.

“Anyone can say that,” Prabhupada countered.

I piped up, “You told us so, and you’re a representative of Krishna, a spiritual master . . .”

“Someone will say I am just an old man.”

Not knowing what else to say, we were silent.

After a few moments, Prabhupada said, “You know Krishna is God because you feel His presence when you chant, as well as when you serve. You feel the ecstasy—this is the proof.”

[ "By His Example" by Guru das. Chapter, 'India' ]

----------


## Амира

> _23 февраля 2019_ 
> 
> *Доказательство* 
> 
> 
> Тут Шрила Прабхупада сменил тему. 
> 
> - Почему мы думаем, что Кришна - Бог? - спросил он нас. 
> 
> ...


Отличная история! Сама задумалась как же правильно ответить  :smilies: . Спасибо!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, Индрадьюмна Свами любит ставить всякие такие истории - на его форуме много таких жемчужин. 

Спасибо вам, Амира, что вы всегда откликаетесь, когда речь на форуме заходит о Кришне.
Если даже мне это ценно, можно представить, как Кришна этого от ждет от Своих преданных.

А как бы вы ответили? (наверное, примерно в том же ключе )

----------


## Амира

> А как бы вы ответили? (наверное, примерно в том же ключе )


Шрила Прабхупада великолепно ответил и показал правильную логику. Мало ли что в книге написано или кто что сказал, будь-то гуру или кто другой. Сознание Кришны это не только вера и логика, но и наука. Т.е. каждый сам может поставить свой личный научный эксперимент и при соблюдении определенных условий проявится Кришна и мы можем лично в этом убедиться, а слепую веру и логику легко поколебать. Шрила Прабхупада учил своих учеников быть самостоятельными и делать выводы из личного опыта. К тому же это один из тех вопросов который очень важен, но который кажется легким и очевидным, но ответить на него не так то и просто, что и показал Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 15, глава 9
23 января 2020

"Удача в неудаче"
Мой дорогой духовный учитель, Шрила Прабхупада,

Пожалуйста примите мои самые смиренные поклоны. Вся слава вам!

Изначально это письмо было написано как личное подношения вам, но сейчас моя жизнь — это открытая книга. Поскольку я действую как ваш представитель во всём, что я делаю, я хочу открыть своё сердце и поделиться с вами осознанием, которое я обрёл, имея дело с двумя самыми большими испытаниями в моей жизни: старостью и болезнью. Делясь этим личным подношением с другими, я также надеюсь дать наставления моим ученикам, вашим духовным внукам, которых я взял под своё крыло, следуя вашему приказу.

Когда я был моложе, я проповедовал с твёрдым убеждением в то, что «рождение, смерть, старость и болезнь являются злом». Такое толкование даёт Господь Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» (13.9). Тем не менее, я должен признать, что у меня было мало понимания об этих неприятных особенностях материального существования. Только сейчас, когда я сам стал старым и больным, я действительно осознаю суровую реальность этих страданий. Есть поговорка: «Самые тяжёлые уроки усваиваются лучше всего».

Альберт Эйнштейн писал о ценности личного опыта в обучении. «Я никогда не учу своих учеников, — его известное высказывание. Я только пытаюсь предоставить условия, в которых они могут научиться».

Поскольку я знаю без сомнений, что вы присматриваете за мной и защищаете меня, я уверен в том, что вы хорошо знаете, что болезнь, которую боятся больше всего, рак, атаковала меня не единожды, и не дважды, а теперь уже в третий раз. Как говорят: «Бог любит троицу», но очевидно, что нет никакой удачи в том, что молчаливый убийца вновь поднял свою уродливую голову. Это может быть только результат моих прошлых грехов или грехов других людей, которые я добровольно принял на свою голову. Но я хочу, чтобы вы знали, Шрила Прабхупада, что я принял всю эту боль, тревогу и дискомфорт как беспричинную милость Господа, пролитую на меня. Именно царица Кунти дала всем вайшнавам должное понимание неудачи:

випадаХ санту таАХ ШаШват
татра татра джагад-гуро
бхавато дарЩанаМ йат сйАд
апунар бхава-дарШанам

«Пусть эти беды повторяются вновь и вновь, чтобы мы могли вновь и вновь видеть Тебя, ибо видеть Тебя — значит не видеть больше круговорота рождения и смерти» [Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.25].

Хотя мои страдания были минимальны в сравнении с тем, что довелось пережить царице Кунти, находиться на пороге смерти сильно выбивает из колеи (это мягко сказано). После моей пятичасовой хирургической операции и нескольких дней в реанимации, мой доктор сказал: «Свами, вы наверняка использовали все ваши девять жизней. С этого момента держите пальцы скрещенными, на всякий случай».

Но у меня нет необходимости скрещивать пальцы, Шрила Прабхупада, поскольку я уверен в вашей защите и защите Господа. Однажды вы писали мне о том, что всегда чувствовали как ваш духовный учитель приглядывает за вами и защищает вас. Я ощущаю то же самое. Вчера, в момент отчаяния, вследствие осложнений, возникших после моей операции, я молился и просил вас дать мне знак, что вы ещё со мной. Я надеялся, что вы придёте ко мне во сне, как это было в прошлом. Конечно, в 1968 вы написали в письме Раяраме дасу, что «сны — это глупость». Тем не менее, ваш ученик Хаягрива дас однажды вспоминал:

«Я помню, как Свамиджи говорил мне, что хотя большинство снов являются просто функцией ума, сны о духовном учителе имеют духовное значение»  [Шрила Прабхупада Лиламрита, Том 2].

Шрила Прабхупада, прошлой ночью мои молитвы были услышаны и я вновь видел вас во сне! Вы посещали одну из вайшнавских общин где-то в Европе, но условия пребывания там не соответствовали стандартам. И пока преданные обсуждали, как их можно улучшить, я отправился к вам в комнату, убрал её и устроил всё должным образом. Поздно вечером я обнаружил вас, прогуливающимся в саду неподалеку, я привёл вас в комнату и помог лечь в постель. Я пел вам бхаджан, пока вы не уснули, и всю ночь провёл, сидя на стуле рядом с вами, на случай того, если вы проснетесь, и вам что-то понадобится. Когда на следующее утро взошло солнце, вы открыли глаза и, увидев меня, сидящего рядом, вы улыбнулись и мягко произнесли: «Спасибо тебе большое».

Я воспринял этот сон серьёзно, Шрила Прабхупада. Однажды вы написали письмо моему духовному брату Судаме дасу, который пытался тогда открыть храм в Токио: «В действительности, я думал о тебе, находясь в Лондоне, и по милости Кришны мои беспокойства транслировались в твоём сне» [Письмо, 8 января, 1970].

Шрила Прабхупада, сон прошлой ночью дал мне ещё большее вдохновение преодолеть сложности, через которые я прохожу сейчас, стремясь восстановить своё здоровье и вернуться на поле проповеди, как ваш солдат в войне с майей. Моё сердце находится на поле проповеди. Это моё место. Вы указали на то же самое в письме к Судаме:

«Таким образом Кришна очень добр к нам, и Его доброта будет проявляться тем больше, чем больше мы будем расширять это Движение сознания Кришны. Прими это как факт, нет оснований сомневаться в этом утверждении, весь мир нуждается в сознании Кришны. Кришна вдохновил моего Гуру Махараджу, и Он вдохновил меня, и я пытаюсь вдохновить всех вас потому, что этого хочет Кришна».

Шрила Прабхупада, я благодарен за все испытания, которые пришли с моим плохим здоровьем, поскольку опыт, который я получил, намного превосходят боль и дискомфорт, через которые мне довелось пройти. В ваших книгах, вы часто говорите о тленности материального существования и о том, что не существует иного прибежища в этом мире, кроме Кришны. Вы пишите, что мы должны терпеть страдания этого мира, и это не должно нас отвлекать от нашего служения. Господь Брахма говорит тоже самое в своём знаменитом стихе:

тат те ’нукампАМ су-самИкшамАНо
бхуНджАна эвАтма-кРтаМ випАкам
хРд-вАг-вапурбхир видадхан намас те
джИвета йо мукти-паде са дАйа-бхАк

Мой дорогой Господь, тот, кто смиренно ждёт, когда Ты прольёшь на него Свою беспричинную милость, терпеливо снося все последствия своих прошлых ошибок и почитая Тебя в сердце, словами и телом, несомненно, достоин освобождения, которое становится его законным правом [Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.14.8].

В вашем комментарии к этому стиху, вы цитируете Шрилу Шридхару Свами, который утверждает, что просто оставаясь живым и следуя правилам и предписаниям сознания Кришны, человек обретает квалификацию вернуться обратно к Богу.

Несомненно моя большая удача в том, что я ещё жив. Доктора обнаружили у меня рак, до того как он мог распространиться в другие части тела. В свои 70 лет я нахожусь на закате жизни. Ничто не вечно. Но по большей части прогнозы позитивные. Сейчас, каждый день я просыпаюсь и благодарю Кришну за ещё один день служения вам. Каждый раз, когда я беру в руки чётки, я ощущаю вкус святых имён как никогда ранее. Каждое слово, каждое предложение, каждый абзац ваших книг сейчас действуют как божественный эликсир, освобождая меня от борьбы материального существования, и даёт мне ещё больше надежды на то, что я достигну наивысшей цели уже в этой жизни. Сейчас каждое мгновение подобно золоту.

Так пусть же эти беды повторяются вновь и вновь, ибо столкнувшись с ними, я стал ближе к вам. А став ближе к вам, я приблизился к Кришне и к привилегии однажды оказывать вам содействие в вашем вечном служении Ему в духовном мире, далеко за пределами двойственности рождения и смерти.

В заключение позвольте мне процитировать вас, ибо ваши слова лучше всего освещают всё в этом мире и в последующем:

В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь называет этот материальный мир опасным местом, исполненным страданий. Но неразумные люди пытаются приспособиться к этим несчастьям, не ведая о том, что они заложены в самой природе этого мира. Им ничего не известно об исполненной блаженства обители Господа, где нет и намека на несчастья. Следовательно, здравомыслящий человек не должен обращать внимания на материальные несчастья, которые будут везде и всегда. Страдая от всевозможных неизбежных неприятностей, нужно продолжать идти по пути духовного самоосознания, ибо в этом заключается миссия человеческой жизни. Духовная душа трансцендентна ко всем материальным бедам, поэтому так называемые беды — всего лишь иллюзия. Человеку может присниться, что на него набросился тигр, и он закричит. Но на самом деле нет ни тигра, ни страданий — это лишь сон. Точно так же и все несчастья, случающиеся в жизни, можно назвать сном. Если человеку настолько повезет, что он соприкоснется с Господом через процесс преданного служения, это высшее достижение человеческой жизни. Связь с Господом с помощью любого из девяти видов преданного служения — всегда шаг вперед на пути, ведущем обратно к Богу [Комментарий, Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.25].

Ваш вечный слуга,
Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 15, глава 10
31 января 2020

"Это всё устроил Кришна"
На прошлой неделе, когда я был на своей утренней прогулке по набережной Дурбана в Южной Африке, зазвонил мой телефон.

— Привет, Махараджа. Это Крейг! Крейг из старшей школы!

— Ух ты, Крейг! Я и не припомню, когда мы общались с тобой последний раз! Как поживаешь?

— Всё замечательно, — ответил он. До меня дошли слухи о том, что ты восстанавливаешься после серьёзной операции, и я просто хотел позвонить и пожелать тебе здоровья.

— Спасибо тебе большое, Крейг. Очень мило с твоей стороны, — ответил я. Слушай, мне любопытно, как ты узнал мой номер?

— Я встретил несколько твоих учеников здесь в Калифорнии, — ответил он. А ещё, я подписан на твою страницу в Фейсбук. Ты достиг больших успехов!

— Что ж, спасибо, — сказал я.

— Помнишь, тогда в 1969? Я предсказал, кто будет твоим гуру. Всё так и случилось! — отметил он.

— Это точно, ты действительно это предсказал, — ответил я. Мы оба рассмеялись.

— Ну что ж, поправляйся, мой друг, — сказал он. — И давай с тобой чаще общаться.

— Да, — ответил я. — Давай так и сделаем.

Крейг напомнил мне о поворотном моменте в моей жизни. Меня захлестнули эмоции, и я присел на скамейку. Всматриваясь в океан и удивляясь тому, каким же загадочным образом действует Господь, я вспомнил тот момент.

Во время месячного отпуска со службы в Корпусе морской пехоты США в июле 1969, я жил с шестью своими друзьями в арендованном доме в моём родном городе Кэнтфилд в Калифорнии. Как-то вечером зазвонил телефон.

— Эй, Стив, — позвал один из ребят, — возьми трубку!

— Приятель, я смотрю фильм «Беверли Хиллбиллис», — прокричал Стив. — Ни за что не встану!

— Я возьму трубку, — смиренно сказал Джонни. Он отставил своё пиво и стащил себя с дивана на кухню. — Проклятый телефон звонит целый день напролёт, и хоть бы раз спросили меня.

Конечно же: — Это тебя, Брайан! — воскликнул он мне.

— Кто это?

— Без понятия, я не спросил, — ответил Джонни. — Но голос звучит официально.

— Спасибо, друг. — Ответил я, взяв трубку у него из рук. Я произнёс: «Привет, это Брайан. Чем могу помочь?»

— Это Ланс Корпорал Тиббиттс? — спросил командирский голос. Я мгновенно понял, что это был официальный представитель Корпуса морской пехоты.

— Сэр, да сэр! Это я.

— Капитан местного служебного пункта просит вас явиться к нему на встречу завтра утром в ноль восемь часов ноль минут, — отчеканил он.

— А в чём дело? — спросил я.

— Это секретная информация, солдат.

— Да, конечно, — ответил я. — Буду обязательно.

Следующим утром я прибыл в полном обмундировании в Центр морской пехоты на Мэдисон Авеню в Сан-Рафаэле ровно в 8 утра. Я знал, где он находится потому, что записывался здесь на службу тремя годами ранее. Капитан был серьёзного вида мужчина лет шестидесяти. Он указал мне на стул перед его внушительным столом.

— Ланс Корпорал Тиббиттс, благодарю вас за то, что пришли, — сказал он. — У меня есть отчёт о вашей встрече с врачами военно-морского флота на прошлой неделе в Окленде.

— Да, сэр, — нервно ответил я.

— Сынок, сказал он, по совету врачей, мы вынуждены незамедлительно уволить тебя из Корпуса. — Это почётная отставка.

У меня свело в животе. — Но почему? — выпалил я. — Я думал, что отправлюсь во Вьетнам!

— Согласно заключению, ты вступил в ряды морских пехотинцев вместе с восемью своими друзьями из старшей школы. Верно?

— Да, сэр, — ответил я. — Все парни были членами моей школьной футбольной команды.

— И когда твоё подразделение было отправлено во Вьетнам, тебе приказали остаться и пройти профессиональную оружейную подготовку. Верно?

— Да, сэр. Подрывные работы под водой.

— И после этого ты ещё некоторое время служил в штатах?

— Да, сэр.

— И пока ты был в штатах, твой взвод попал под тяжёлый артиллерийский и ракетный обстрел во время Тетского наступления. И все твои друзья были убиты. Верно?

— Да, сэр, — ответил я притихшим голосом.

— Доктора заключили, что это событие оказало на тебя сильное влияние, — сказал капитан. — Мы не считаем, что ты подходишь для сражения.

— Но я пережил это, — сказал я более громким голосом. — Я готов идти в бой.

— Следуя тому, что сейчас находится передо мной, не готов, — сказал он, постукивая по страницам на своем столе. — Твой отец скончался?

— Да, сэр. В прошлом году.

— Здесь говорится, что он находился на военном авианосце США «Кэбот» в южно-тихоокеанском регионе во время второй мировой войны. Указано, что он получил ранение и был удостоен награды «Пурпурное сердце».

— Да, сэр, — удивлённо сказал я. — Он там участвовал в боевых действиях. Это было его посмертным желанием, чтобы я вступил в ряды вооружённых сил.

— Твоя мать вышла замуж повторно? — спросил капитан.

— Нет, сэр.

— Ты поддерживаешь её финансово?

— Да, сэр. Так и есть.

— Сынок, мы приняли во вниманием все эти факторы. Документы о твоей отставке придут тебе по почте в течении недели.

— Но, сэр…

— На этом всё, солдат.

— Но я больше не солдат, — произнёс я поднимаясь с места.

— Ты хорошо прослужил своей стране в течении нескольких лет, — сказал он. — Ты можешь этим гордиться.

Когда я добрался до дома, то поделился этими новостями со своими друзьями. Они все запрыгали от радости, но я был подавлен.

— Ты что, приятель! — сказал Стив. — Будь счастлив! Ты представляешь, как много парней хотели бы избежать этой участи ехать на войну во Вьетнам?

— Ты осведомлён о моей истории, Стив, — сказал я. — Харви, Джерри, Пол и все остальные погибли, пока я находится в штатах. — Никого из них больше нет, а я до сих пор здесь. Мне от этого не по себе.

Внезапно настроение в комнате изменилось. Крейг, наиболее духовный из моих друзей, взял слово:

— У каждого своя карма, Брайан, — сказал он. — Постарайся не чувствовать себя виноватым. Карма — это закон природы. То, что ты делаешь, хорошее либо плохое, возвращается тебе. То было не твоё время умирать, и сейчас тоже не время.

— Всё равно, — ответил я.

Я отправился в церковь на углу и неловко присел на скамью, сложив руки:

— Не могу припомнить, чтобы я когда-либо ходил в церковь, — сказал я громко. Я не был уверен, к кому мне следует обращаться, поэтому я направил свои слова к кресту на алтаре. — Мои родители не были религиозными, и думаю, я тоже. Но, что я могу сказать, Господь? Я изо всех сил пытаюсь решить несколько трудных вопросов и, честно говоря, не знаю к кому обратиться. Если ты там, если ты настоящий, можешь дать мне знак? Указать мне путь?

В церкви было тихо. Я просидел несколько минут и, когда ничего не произошло, я встал и ушёл, прихватив одну из бесплатных Библий, лежащих у выхода.

Я забрёл в местную книжную лавку с альтернативной литературой. Просматривая отдел восточной философии, я выбрал книгу, которая, как мне показалось, могла помочь. Она называлась «Тибетская книга мёртвых».

Остановившись в парке по пути обратно к дому, я прочитал несколько первых глав. И столкнулся с совершенно чуждой мне концепцией: теорией реинкарнации, идеей того, что есть жизнь после смерти.

— Наверное, всё таки помогает, когда веришь в реинкарнацию, — подумал я. — Если это правда, то значит, ребята, вероятно, находятся в целости и сохранности где-то в другом месте.

Когда я наконец вернулся домой, Крейг сидел на диване в ожидании меня. Он мог видеть, что я расстроен, даже если я не говорил ни слова. Крейг был для меня словно старший брат. Высокий, веснушчатый, с густыми рыжими волосами он выделялся из толпы. Он хорошо учился в школе пока культура наркотиков не сделала своё дело и он не начал прогуливать. Смышлёный и любознательный от природы, в последнее время он начал проявлять интерес к индийской философии.

— Эй, Брайан, Билли видел, что ты заходил в церковь, — сказал он. — Как на счёт того, чтобы сесть со мной и пообщаться? Ты как вообще?

— Я просто не знаю, что делать дальше, — признался я.

— Я думаю, тебе стоит устремить свой взор на Восток, — сказал он. Например, на Индию. Битлз туда ездили. Они жили пару недель в ашраме. Смотри, вчера я был в Сан-Франциско, на Хейт-Эшбери, навещал друзей. Кто-то дал мне приглашение на большое мероприятие, которое пройдёт завтра в парке «Золотые ворота».

— Да, что за мероприятие?

— Это масштабный парад с гигантской колесницей из Индии, — сказал он. — Духовное сборище. Люди наряжаются в индийские одежды. Они будут петь песни и жечь благовония. И всё такое прочее. Весь Хейт-Эшбери гудит об этом. Все хиппи Сан-Франциско будут там.

— А о чём это всё? — спросил я.

— Я до конца не уверен, — ответил Крейг. — Но там в конце будет вегетарианский пир, так что я иду. Хочешь поехать со мной? Это бесплатно!

— Наверное, да, — сказал я. — Мне, правда, не особо хочется идти на большой праздник, но, вероятно, я пойду, раз ты идёшь.

— Эй, но это не просто праздник, — сказал Крейг. — Возможно, ты сможешь найти ответы, которые ищешь.

— Да уж, конечно. Ну ладно — сказал я. — Где встречаемся?

— Я встречу тебя на самом мероприятии, — ответил Крейг. — Просто подъезжай к мосту «Золотые ворота» и войди со второго входа в парк. Мы можем встретиться в полдень возле большой колесницы.

На следующее утро, я встал поздно и помчался по пробкам к мосту «Золотые ворота», который находился в часе езды от места, где мы жили. На пропускном пункте скопилась огромная вереница машин, растянувшаяся как минимум на полмили.

— Только что поступили сообщения о страшной аварии на мосту «Золотые ворота», — сообщил комментатор по радио. — Калифорнийский дорожный патруль объявляет о задержке движения на несколько часов.

Я сдался через два часа. — Должно быть это моя плохая карма, — подумал я, вспоминая как Крейг трактовал негативные события.

На следующий день Крейг вбежал в кухню, когда я завтракал.

— Эй, Брайан, — сказал он. — Что случилось, приятель? Я тебя везде искал вчера на параде.

— Прости, — сказал я. — На мосту была авария. Я ждал пару часов, а потом сдался.

— Ты такое пропустил, друг, — сказал Крейг. — Это было запредельно! Там были буквально тысячи людей. Колесница была гигантской! Мы все тащили её за верёвки через парк три мили к пляжу. Затем у нас был пир из рисового пудинга, фруктового салата и сладких шариков. Еда была великолепна! Но ты знаешь, что впечатлило меня больше всего?

— Что? — спросил я.

— Гуру, — ответил он. — Он является духовным учителем людей, которые организовали это мероприятие. Он из Индии. Он ехал на колеснице вместе со статуями их богов. Его речь в «Фэмили Дог» зале была супер классной. Он начал рассказывать нам, что собирается спеть песню, написанную индийским святым, который жил четыреста пятьдесят лет назад. Потом он объяснил смысл песни. Там было что-то про воплощение Бога, который жил пятьсот лет назад. В конце, он воодушевлял нас петь, танцевать и вкушать угощения.

— Ух ты! Я сожалею, что пропустил это, — ответил я.

— Да, но послушай вот что, — сказал Крейг. Я думал о тебе, пока он выступал. Всё, что он излагал, казалось, резонировало с тем, кто ты есть. Я имею в виду, он говорил о поиске ответов на вопросы жизни. О том, как мы боремся в этом мире, и что есть духовный выход. И всё такое. А когда он сказал, что его практика включает в себя пение и танцы, я подумал: «Да, это же Брайан, когда у него всё в порядке». Ведь ты любишь петь и танцевать. И знаешь что?

— Что?

— Я уверен, что он — твой гуру. Я не шучу, друг. Однажды ты станешь его учеником.

— Ни за что, Крейг, — сказал я. — Я даже не ищу гуру.

— Я понимаю, — сказал он. — Но если ты когда-нибудь захочешь иметь гуру, он будет твоим гуру. Поверь мне. Я запишу для тебя его имя.

Оторвав кусок газеты, которая лежала на диване, он по буквам написал имя гуру и протянул его мне. — Они зовут его Шрила Прабхупада, — сказал он.

Я взял клочок бумаги и сунул его в карман джинсов. В ту ночь, перед тем как лечь спать, я вывернул свои карманы на кровать и нашёл кусок бумаги. Я затолкал его под обложку альбома Битлз «Оркестр клуба одиноких сердец сержанта Пеппера».

Несколько недель я размышлял над советом Крейга обратить свой взор на Восток в поисках ответа, почему мои друзья погибли на войне, а я нет. Также моя отставка из морской пехоты, хотя и почётная, лежала камнем на моём сердце. В конце концов я решил покинуть дом, в котором жил со своими друзьями, покинуть Калифорнию, и в целом оставить Соединённые Штаты.

— Пока что, я отправлюсь в Европу, чтобы посмотреть другие страны и узнать разные культуры. Я повстречаю людей всех мастей. Быть может, я найду некоторые ответы на свои вопросы? — думал я.

В сентябре 1969, я с другом сел на самолёт в Европу. Мы посетили Англию, Данию, Францию, Германию и Грецию. Не удовлетворившись этим, мы отправились в Турцию, Египет и Ливан. Я начал думать о том, чтобы продолжить свой путь дальше в Индию, когда непредвиденные обстоятельства вынудили меня вернуться назад в США. По возвращению, я женился, и вместе с супругой начал серьезно следовать совету Крейга, посещая лекции различных йогов и духовных учителей, которые сами приехали из Индии со своими учениями.

Затем, по воле провидения, в декабре 1970, моя супруга и я случайно наткнулись на небольшую группу мужчин, которые, похоже, были монахами. Они были одеты в струящиеся шафранные одежды, пели, и танцевали на главной лужайке кампуса Мичиганского университета в Анн-Арборе, где я работал садовником. Большая группа из двухсот или около того студентов собралась вокруг них. Когда пение прекратилось, один из монахов вышел вперёд и заговорил:

— Спасибо вам, юноши и девушки, — сказал он чистым и приятным голосом. — Это воспевание Харе Кришна мантры — трансцендентная звуковая вибрация, которая нисходит из духовного мира.

Студенты начали расходиться. Через несколько минут осталось всего пару человек. Но я стоял ошеломлённый всем этим опытом, очарованный присутствием молодого монаха и созданной ими атмосферой. Молодой монах подошёл ко мне.

— Меня зовут Вишнуджана Свами, — сказал он. — А тебя как?

— Брайан, — ответил я. — Расскажи мне больше о том, что вы делаете. Расскажи мне о Кришне.

— Сперва позволь мне рассказать тебе о моём гуру, — сказал он. — Человек может постичь Кришну только по милости духовного учителя.

— Кто твой гуру? — спросил я.

— Его зовут Шрила Прабхупада, — ответил он.

Имя было мне знакомым, но я не мог припомнить откуда. Оно напомнило и всколыхнуло во мне глубокие эмоции, которые я не мог понять.

Мы сидели, и свами говорил о Шриле Прабхупаде больше часа. Когда он закончил, он спросил меня:

— Ну что ты думаешь?

— А может ли он быть также и моим духовным учителем? Могу ли я стать его учеником как ты? — спросил я.

Не так много времени прошло, как я стал им. Моя супруга и я переехали в ближайший храм Харе Кришна и, через год, я уже был инициированным учеником Его Божественной Милости Шрилы А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами, которого его ученики и последователи ласково называют Шрилой Прабхупадой.

Я давно забыл о короткой беседе с моим другом Крейгом после того, как он увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду на фестивале колесниц в Сан-Франциско. Но через десять лет после присоединения к движению, я отправился навестить свою мать в Калифорнии. Я просматривал свои старые вещи, которые оставил у неё перед поездкой в Европу. Когда я взял в руки пластинку «Оркестр клуба одиноких сердец сержанта Пеппера», крошечный жёлтый кусочек газеты выпал из под обложки. Подняв его, я увидел имя Шрилы Прабхупады, нацарапанное почерком Крейга. Внезапно, всё это вернулось в моей памяти и я расплакался.

Я удивлялся тому, как Господь устраивает, чтобы Его преданные приходили в сознание Кришны, и тому, как Он организовал для меня встречу и принятие прибежища у моего вечного духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады. Я мог прийти только к одному выводу — такого рода обстоятельства не из этого мира.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил то же самое:

«Сегодня день ухода моего Гуру Махараджи. Я родился в одной семье, мой Гуру Махараджа родился в другой семье. Кто мог предположить, что я попаду под его защиту? Кто знал, что я отправлюсь в Америку? Кто знал, что вы американские юноши придёте ко мне? Это всё устроил Кришна. Мы не можем понять как всё это происходит»

[Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады на день ухода Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Госвами Махараджи, Лос-Анджелес, 9 декабря, 1968]

----------


## Алексей Назин

А что случилось с Индрадьюмной Свами?  Чем он болеет?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А что случилось с Индрадьюмной Свами?  Чем он болеет?


https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/c..._mir/zdorovie/

----------


## Алексей Назин

Спасибо, Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRuC...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Первое фото сделано несколько лет назад. Мы были на харинаме на набережной Дурбана. Этот полицейский на лошади остановил меня и попросил объяснить что происходит. Мы общались довольно долго, так как он всё более и более проявлял интерес. Перед тем, как расстаться, я подарил ему большую Бхагавад Гиту.

Второе фото сделано вчера, в день явления Господа Нитьянанды. Я читал лекцию в храме Шри Шри Радха Радханатха, недалеко от Дурбана. После моей лекции этот джентльмен подошел ко мне и поблагодарил меня за лекцию и за то, что я сделал его преданным. Оказывается, он был тем полицейским верхом на лошади, которому я подарил Бхагавад-гиту. Он сказал, что убедился в Сознании Кришны, просто прочитав Гиту. Он повторяет джапу каждый день и является членом общины ... и до сих пор патрулирует набережную на своей лошади! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Алексей Назин

Джаааааай!  Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 
Очень хорошо

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Картика парикрама 2019 вторая часть.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gvy0...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_5 февраля 2020_ 

*Из Гарга-самхиты* 


В Гарга-самхите есть один красивый разговор Нанды Махараджи и Шримати Радхарани.
Однажды в одном из главных лесов Вриндавана, Бхандираване, их пути пересеклись.
Шримати Радхарани сказала:

«О! почтеннейший... Эту Мою божественную форму увидеть очень трудно.
Но для того, кто Ее видит, нет ничего невозможного. Проси Меня о благословении».

Склонив голову, Нанда Махарадж с полным смирением произнес :
_
йади прасаннаси тада бхавен мне
бхактир дридха кау ювайох падабже
сатам ча бхактис тава бхакти-бхаджам
сангха саде ме юга юге ча_

«Могу ли я просить об извечной непоколебимой преданности Тебе и Кришне?
Просить, чтобы всегда жить в обществе Ваших чистых преданных, 
и чтобы я был предан им - так же, как Вам обоим?»

“Да будет так!” – ответила Шримати Радхарани, богиня Вриндавана.

[ Гарга-самхита, Песнь первая, том третий, глава 16, текст 11 ]




https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/f...garga-samhita/
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

In the Garga-samhita there is a beautiful exchange between Nanda Maharaja and Srimati Radharani
 as they cross paths in Bhandiravan, one of the principle forests of Vrindavan:

Srimati Radharani spoke: “O noble one! This divine form of Mine is very difficult to see,
 but for one who has seen it, nothing is out of reach. Ask Me for a boon!”

Bowing his head, Nanda Maharaja humbly replied:

_yadi prasannasi tada bhaven me
bhaktir drdha kau yuvayoh padabje
satam ca bhaktis tava bhakti-bhajam
sangha sada me ‘tha yuge yuge ca_

“Millennium after millennium, may I have firm devotion to You and Krishna.
 May I always live in the company of Your pure devotees 
and may my devotion to them equal my devotion to both of You.”

“So be it!” said Srimati Radharani, Vrindavan’s queen.

[ Garga Samhita, Canto One, Volume Three, Chapter 16, Text 11 ]

----------


## Махабхарата дас

АДЕКВАТНАЯ ОДЕЖДА

"Я не умею заниматься косвенной проповедью, максимум моей косвенной проповеди заключается в том, что я ношу куртку с надписью "Россия". Почему санньяси носит куртку с названием страны? Это полностью телесная концепция. Но меня всегда очень серьезно проверяют, когда я приезжаю в Россию: вы кто такой, чем занимаетесь и т.д. Но с тех пор, как я стал носить куртку, на которой написано "Россия", они просто улыбаются и пропускают меня. Полностью телесная концепция, но это средство, оправдывающее цель. Но в целом в нашем Движении есть место и для прямой и для косвенной проповеди. Вместо того, чтобы конфликтовать друг с другом, какая проповедь лучше, мы должны перестать тратить время и под правильным руководством действовать в соответствии со своей природой".

Е. С. Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

2 мая 2020

https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...396396/?type=3

Обнаружил в этом бесценном видео себя, надевающим гирлянду Шриле Прабхупаде. 
Как же я счастлив! Теперь могу навсегда сохранить это мгновенье.  

_Не действует по принужденью милость;
Как теплый дождь, она спадает с неба
На землю и вдвойне благословенна:
Тем, кто дает и кто берет ее.* 

[ Уильям Шекспир ]_

* перевод: Т.Щепкина-Куперник (прим. перев.)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Подношение на Вьяса-пуджу Шрилы Прабхупады

«Уединенный бхаджан»
Мой дорогой Шрила Прабхупада!

Пожалуйста примите мои смиренные поклоны в пыли ваших лотосных стоп. Вся слава вам!

В этом году я не могу поделиться с вами историями о приключениях в иностранных землях, о фестивалях таких масштабных, на которых миллионы душ слышат святые имена и десятки тысяч людей принимают прасад, о ваших храмах по всему миру, где я был свидетелем того, как ваши верные последователи повсеместно проповедуют о вашей чудесной славе.

Ровно пятьдесят лет назад я начал странствовать по этой планете и делиться вашим посланием сознания Кришны куда бы я ни отправился и с кем бы ни встретился по пути. Это было радостью моей жизни и я думал, что это никогда не закончится! Но затем весь мир резко остановился и я вместе с ним. Из того места, где я находился во Вриндаване, в Индии, я наблюдал и не мог поверить в то, как невидимый враг вынудил все человечество встать на колени, а карантин отправил весь мир под откос. Такого на памяти человечества еще не было.

Но несмотря на весь хаос и смятение, которые затмили мир, худший исход этого события заключался в том, что громкое воспевание святых имен Кришны превратилось в приглушенный шепот. В обычное время звонко звучащие по всему миру святые имена, сейчас воспеваются и слышны только изолированными преданными, свернувшимися у компьютерных экранов. Они смотрят как лучшие киртании ИСККОН теперь часто поют в одиночестве, и им никто не подпевает, чтобы воодушевить их.

По мере того как мир сражался с вирусной пандемией, я, как и любой другой человек на планете был вынужден приспосабливаться к новой реальности. Движущей силой моей жизни всегда были ваши наставления мне: «Смело проповедуй и верь в святые имена». Пока я размышлял об альтернативах и возможностях продолжения моего служения вам, будучи за закрытыми дверями, я начал искать подсказки от вашей Божественной Милости. Как же я смогу просидеть во Вриндаване взаперти на протяжении месяцев — возможно, даже лет — и при этом сохранить спокойствие? Тогда я вспомнил наставления, которые вы мне дали в письме в 1971 году: «Всегда следуй по стопам продвинутых преданных».

Традиционно, Вриндаван это место где продвинутые преданные проводят свои преклонные годы, занимаясь день ото дня уединенным бхаджаном, и в их обязанности входит в основном слушание и воспевание. Хотя, вы много раз предупреждали, что преданным неофитам не стоит оставлять свое служение для того, чтобы заниматься уединенным бхаджаном, тем не менее, для меня не нашлось другой альтернативы. К счастью, я помнил ваш комментарий из Шримад-Бхагаватам, в котором вы действительно приглашаете своих учеников приехать во Вриндаван с той целью, чтобы прогрессировать в сознании Кришны.

«Нужно отправиться в лес Вриндавана и найти прибежище у Говинды. Так можно стать по-настоящему счастливым. Международное общество сознания Кришны построило во Вриндаване храм Кришны-Баларамы, чтобы члены этого Общества, а также другие люди могли приезжать туда и спокойно жить в духовной атмосфере. Живя во Вриндаване, можно подняться на духовный уровень и вернуться домой, к Богу».

[Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.13.8, комментарий]

Чтобы подтвердить то, что неудачу, которую принесла с собой пандемия, можно превратить в удачу, с помощью продолжительного пребывания в дхаме, я начал искать онлайн вашу лекцию, на которой я побывал в Женеве, в Швейцарии, 1 июня 1974 года. На тот момент никто из нас не пробыл в Движении больше нескольких лет, но тем утром вы подчеркнули, что мы должны прилагать усилия, чтобы стать преданными наивысшего калибра с помощью соблюдения серьезной садханы. Я отчетливо помню как вы тем утром использовали фразу «первоклассный преданный»:

«Каждый из вас должен стать чистым преданным, первоклассным преданным. В этот век сделать это очень просто. Просто соблюдайте чистоту, не нарушайте четыре принципа и воспевайте Харе Кришна, Тогда все вы станете первоклассными преданными… Воспевание Харе Кришна мантры означает, что мы всегда держим Кришну в своем сердце. Думайте так: «Я приготовил бриллиантовый трон, очень дорогой трон потому, что скоро придет Кришна. Он расположится на этом троне». Создайте такое видение в своем сердце. «Вот Кришна сел. Позвольте мне омыть Его стопы водой из Ганги и Ямуны. Дальше я переодену Его в первоклассные дорогие одежды. Затем надену на Него украшения. А потом предложу Ему кушанья». Вы просто можете думать таким образом. Это медитация. Это очень просто».

[Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, Женева, 1 июня 1974 года]

Конечно же, это не то, чем я думал буду заниматься, когда мне исполнится семьдесят один год. Я мечтал о том, чтобы продолжать путешествовать и проповедовать до последнего вздоха, чтобы умереть на поле битвы, как говорится «с ботинками на ногах». Но все сомнения, которые оставались у меня о том, чтобы оставаться взаперти во Вриндаване, совершая «уединенный бхаджан», были развеяны на следующий день, когда я случайно наткнулся на еще один ваш знаменитый комментарий к Шримад-Бхагаватам:

«Поэтому Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур хотел, чтобы каждый преданный, действуя под руководством опытного духовного учителя, проповедовал религию бхакти, сознание Кришны, по всему миру. Только достигнув духовной зрелости, преданный может отойти от активной проповеднической деятельности и поселиться в уединенном месте. Следуя этому принципу, члены Международного общества сознания Кришны проповедуют сейчас во всех уголках земли и могут дать своему духовному учителю возможность отойти от активной проповеднической деятельности. На заключительном этапе жизни духовного учителя его ученики должны взять проповедническую деятельность в свои руки. Тогда духовный учитель сможет жить в уединении и заниматься нирджана-бхаджаной».

[Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.28.33, комментарий]

Казалось, что в ваших словах в этом комментарии, вы выказываете одобрение моей новообретенной судьбе. На следующий же день я начал соблюдать строгий режим ранних подъемов, воспевания кругов, совершения пуджи и заучивания стихов на санскрите. Я начал питаться скромно только один раз в день. Сократил количество сна до 4–5 часов ночью и посвятил 10–12 часов в день изучению. Я начал давать лекции онлайн три раза в неделю для своих учеников о славе Вриндавана дхамы.

По мере того как недели превращались в месяцы, я почувствовал, что добиваюсь небольшого прогресса, приближаясь к цели — или лучше сказать выполняя сложную задачу, — которую вы когда-то поставили передо мной: подниматься «выше и выше» в сознании Кришны для того, чтобы понять более глубокие вкусы преданного служения. На даршане в Новом Маяпуре, во Франции 5 августа 1976 года, я спросил вас:

«Шрила Прабхупада, в ваших последних лекциях вы несколько раз упоминали о том, что чистый преданный может видеть Кришну везде — что Кришна никогда не ускользает из его поля зрения. Но в то же самое время в молитвах Шикшаштаки Господь Чайтанья объясняет: “Говинда, каждый миг в разлуке с Тобой кажется мне целой вечностью. Слезы ручьем льются из моих глаз, и без Тебя весь мир кажется мне пустым“. Не могли бы вы прояснить это?».

Вы посмотрели на меня и ответили:

«Да. В молитве он говорит о том, как человек может сойти с ума в разлуке с Кришной. Это наивысший уровень. Это невозможно объяснить. Но по мере того как ты будешь подниматься выше и выше, ты поймешь».

Шрила Прабхупада, мне стыдно признаться, что спустя так много лет, я так и не достиг цели. Но я надеюсь, что однажды я по-настоящему осознаю как Господь Чайтанья «обезумел» в разлуке с Кришной! Похожую эмоцию описывает Рупа Госвами:

«У меня нет ни любви к Кришне, ни даже привязанности к тому, что развивает любовь к Нему — слушанию повествований о Кришне и прославлению Его. Метод бхакти-йоги, помогающий человеку постоянно думать о Кришне и поместить Его лотосные стопы в свое сердце, также очень далек от меня. Что же касается философского познания или благочестивой деятельности, то я не вижу для себя никакой возможности заниматься этим. В довершение ко всему, я не могу похвастаться даже хорошим происхождением. Поэтому мне остается только молиться Тебе, о Гопиджана-валлабха [Кришна, защитник и возлюбленный гопи]. Единственное, чего я хочу и на что надеюсь, — это любой ценой приблизиться к Твоим лотосным стопам, и эта надежда причиняет мне боль, так как я считаю себя недостойным даже приблизиться к этой трансцендентной цели жизни».

[Шрила Рупа Госвами, цитата из «Нектара преданности», Глава 18]

И так я провожу свое время здесь, в обители Господа, в задумчивом размышлении. Бывают дни, когда я ужасно скучаю по своим коллегам, друзьям и ученикам! И Шрила Прабхупада, я также скучаю по людям. Это правда. Все эти сотни и тысячи вопрошающих душ, которые милостиво посещали наши фестивали из года в год в Польше, Америке, Бразилии, Южной Африке, Австралии — список можно продолжить бесконечно. Без них моя жизни пуста, чем бы я ни занимался. Я думаю, что это самое сложное в данной ситуации. Я молюсь Господу, чтобы Он защищал и оберегал эти души тоже. Когда меня захлестывает волна сопереживания, я вспоминаю ваши слова, Шрила Прабхупада, которые дают утешение моей душе:

«Как-то мальчик-пастушок по имени Вришабха собирал в лесу цветы, чтобы сделать гирлянду и предложить ее Кришне. Солнце достигло зенита и нещадно палило, но Вришабхе его лучи казались лунным сиянием. Так бывает с теми, кто занимается трансцендентным любовным служением Господу. Когда преданные сталкиваются с трудностями — даже такими, какие выпали на долю Пандавов, — как описано выше, они смотрят на свои страдания как на замечательную возможность послужить Господу».

[Шрила Рупа Госвами, Нектар преданности, Глава 42]

Шрила Прабхупада, сейчас я вернусь к своему изучению. На столе передо мной лежит огромная стопка ваших книг, которые ждут чтобы я их перечитывал снова и снова, по мере того как я провожу это необычное время в «уединенном бхаджане». Но за этими книгами находится цитата в рамке на стене, которая очень дорога моему сердцу, цитата, на которую я смотрю несколько раз в течение дня и которая неизбежно заставляет слезу или две катиться из моих глаз:

«Все тот же благодатный город Навадвипа остается на земле. Все тот же берег моря. Все тот же город Джаганнатха-пури. Святые имена Кришны также остаются здесь. Но горе мне! Я нигде не вижу прежних фестивалей чистой любви к Господу Хари. О Господь Чайтанья, О океан милости, увижу ли я когда-нибудь вновь Твою неземную славу?».

[Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати, Шри Чайтанья-чандрамрита, глава 12, стих 140]

Ваш вечный слуга,
Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дневник странствующего монаха

Том 15, глава 12
13 сентября 2020

«Боевые товарищи»
Мой дорогой духовный брат, Вайшешика Прабху! Пожалуйста прими мои самые смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я хочу начать с благодарности твоим ученикам за то, что они дали мне эту возможность выразить признательность и прославить твое служение нашему божественному учителю, Шриле Прабхупаде, в день твоего явления.

Я надеюсь, ты не почувствуешь себя неловко из-за той похвалы, которую я собираюсь предложить тебе, мой дорогой друг, поскольку эта похвала заслуженная. Чтобы признать хорошие качества Прахлады Махараджа, Шри Нарада Муни говорит в Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.4.31:

дасават саннатарйангхрих
питривад дина-ватсалах
бхратриват садрише снигдхо
гурушв ишвара-бхаванах

«Он с готовностью прислуживал любому уважаемому человеку, а о бедных заботился, как отец о своих детях. Для сверстников он был любящим братом, а своих духовных наставников, школьных учителей и старших духовных братьев почитал наравне с Верховной Личностью Бога».

Я на восемь лет тебя старше, но нет сомнений в том, что ты являешься старшим для меня в своем видении и опыте распространения миссии санкиртаны, которую мы унаследовали от Шрилы Прабхупады. И именно по этой причине ты получил его особую милость:

веттха твам саумйа тат сарвам
таттватас тад-ануграхат
бруйух снигдхасйа шишйасйа
гураво гухйам апй ута

«И поскольку ты смирен, твои духовные учители даровали тебе все блага, которые может получить послушный ученик. Поэтому ты способен раскрыть нам все, что они научно объяснили тебе».

[Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.1.8]

Я считаю тебя своим старшим, благодаря твоему непревзойденному успеху в поддержании ритма распространения книг спустя долгие годы после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады. Кроме этого, моя удача заключается в том, что я могу называть тебя своим другом. Даже больше, я считаю нас боевыми товарищами, несмотря на то, что мы сражаемся в разных частях поля битвы. Мне очень нравится определение, которое дается в толковом словаре Коллинза:

«Боевой товарищ — это тот, кто сражался за ту же цель, что и ты, разделял с тобой те же трудности и подвергался тем же опасностям».

Нет сомнений, что мы оба сталкивались с трудностями и опасностями в нашем служении по распространению славы святых имен. Однажды я вернулся с харинамы на улицах Парижа в 1974 и Шрила Прабхупада, который на тот момент посещал наш храм, позвал меня в свою комнату и с улыбкой спросил: «Итак, Индрадьюмна дас, как сегодня прошла санкиртана?».

Хотя мне пришлось преодолеть внутреннее сопротивление, все же я ответил: «Шрила Прабхупада, были трудности…».

До того, как я смог закончить предложение, он прервал меня серьезным взглядом и строго сказал: «А когда я говорил, что проповедовать это легко?».

На протяжении всей моей жизни эти слова вдохновляли меня приветствовать любые сложности и препятствия в распространении святых имен Господа повсюду. Они резонировали с моими любимыми строфами из поэмы Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура:

томара севая, духкха хойя джато,
се-о то парама сукха
сева-сукха-духкха, парама сампада,
нашайе авидья-духкха

«Трудности, встречающиеся в служении Тебе, станут причиной большого счастья, ибо в преданном служении Тебе радость и горе обладают одинаковой ценностью. Они уничтожают страдания, порождаемые невежеством».

[Шаранагати, Атма Ниведана Тува Паде, текст 4]

На протяжении всей твоей карьеры в преданном служении, мой дорогой духовный брат, мы были свидетелями того, что ни одно обстоятельство не является настолько сильным для тебя, чтобы воспрепятствовать удовлетворению желания Шрилы Прабхупады наводнить мир его книгами. Ты был на передовой линии в ходе недавнего мирового триумфа распространения 10 000 комплектов Шримад-Бхагаватам. За твоей спиной множество подобных побед. И нет сомнений, что впереди их будет еще больше!

Ты сделал невозможное возможным, благодаря своей твердой вере в наставления нашего духовного учителя, не оставляя никаких сомнений в том, что ты обрел его расположение. Хотя ты не желаешь славы и признания, и милостиво отдаешь все заслуги за свой успех другим, тебе не удается скрывать свои удивительные качества:

«Трансцендентно привлекательные качества великого преданного разносят славу о его присутствии во всех направлениях, даже если он порой скрыт от посторонних глаз, точно так же, как мускус распространяет свой аромат повсюду, даже когда он помещен в плотно закрытую емкость».

[Шрила Рупа Госвами, Видагдха Мадхава, 1.1.3]

Твоя идея «Раздуй искру» возродила пламя распространения книг по всему миру. И для меня, дорогой мой боевой товарищ, это не что иное как чудо. Да, я сказал чудо.

«Как он это делает?» — на днях спросил меня один преданный. Мой ответ был: «А ты посмотри на его садхану».

Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно разъяснял связь между хорошей садханой и успешной проповедью:

«Если ты просто будешь придерживаться нашей стандартной программы, которая заключается в воспевании шестнадцати кругов ежедневно, ранних подъемах, посещении мангала арати, и так далее. Если этой программе будут следовать все преданные, они будут оставаться чистыми, и если проповедь чистая, то автоматически лидеры, менеджеры, средства, все будет щедро предоставлено Кришной — без всякого сомнения. Жизнь будет процветать».

[Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 3 февраля 1975]

Я видел своими собственными глазами как ИСККОН в Силиконовой Долине процветает под твоим руководством на протяжении многих лет, поскольку твои садхья и садхана — твоя цель в сознании Кришны и твои способы ее достижения, — полностью соответствуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и наших предыдущих ачарьев. Твоя целеустремленная преданность лежит в корне твоего успеха и находится в гармонии с последними наставлениями, которые Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати дал свои ученикам 23 декабря, 1936 года непосредственно перед своим уходом из этого мира:

экантанурага тахе тхаке вардхамана табе та сарвартха сиддхи пурна манаскама

«Если в осуществлении санкиртаны ваша целеустремленная преданность увеличивается, тогда все ваши желания будут исполнены и все ваши цели будут достигнуты».

Вайшешика Прабху, для меня честь служить этим божественным наставлениям рядом с тобой, ведь наш парама гуру также сказал в тот день:

экоддесья айкатане авастхита хао мулашрайа виграха-севая адхикара лао

«Если мы сотрудничаем на основе единой цели, тогда мы обретаем квалификацию, чтобы служить Радхарани, изначальному вместилищу любви к Кришне».

Я уверен, что мы оба вместе с нашими многоуважаемыми духовными братьями, сестрами и вдохновленными преданными по всему миру, можем достичь совершенства, удовлетворяя желания нашего возлюбленного Шрилы Прабхупады и предшествующих ачарьев. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати подтверждает это в своих последних наставлениях:

шри-рупа-рагхунатха-катха парама-утсахе бирбхайе прачара кара сарва-сиддхи джахе

«Проповедуйте послание Шри Рупы и Рагхунатхи бесстрашно и с огромным энтузиазмом. Посредством этой проповеди вы достигнете всего совершенства».

Вооруженный мечом знания и готовый к сражению, мой дорогой друг, я гордо стою рядом с тобой.


С любовью и уважением,
Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиремные поклоны. Все славные Вам!

Каждый раз, когда я нахожу фотографию себя в вашем обществе много лет назад, мое сердце пропускает удар. Такие фотографии похожи на бесценные подарки сверху. Я бы не продал их за все золото мира! Здесь я стою в вашем присутствии возле Колизея в Риме,в Италии в 1974 году. Слава об этом историческом месте угасает в вашем величественном присутствии. Я чувствую ваше присутствие через мое служение в эти дни, и я скучаю по вам больше, чем можно передать словами. Наступит ли снова тот день, когда я смогу встать рядом с вами, когда вы позируете для фото в ваших исторических путешествиях? Шрила Прабхупада, я готов сопровождать вас, где бы вы ни находились в трех мирах для распространения сознания Кришны. Умоляю вас, пожалуйста, будьте там, когда однажды я оставлю этот смертный мир. Возьмите меня за руку и ведите меня к следующему служению. Я обещаю, что будете гордиться мною!

Ваш вечный слуга,
Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Том 15, глава 13
14 сентября 2020

«Любимый сын»
Мой дражайший друг Гирираджа Свами! Пожалуйста прими мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я всегда чувствую себя немного неловко, когда обращаюсь к тебе, как к моему другу, потому что в действительности ты являешься старшим для меня во всех отношениях в сознании Кришны. Ты более учен и более мудр в своем понимании наших священных писаний; как старший санньяси и заслуженный член ДжиБиСи у тебя больше опыта в делах нашего общества ИСККОН; и твое личное общение со Шрилой Прабхупадой на заре формирования нашего движения сделало тебя по-видимому безграничным вместилищем историй о нем, которыми ты делишься с нами, а также глубоких осознаний о том, как Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы руководили его миссией.

Пример, который часто приходит мне на ум, когда ближе к концу своих земных игр, Шрила Прабхупада спросил тебя, как это движение будет продолжаться в его отсутствие. Ты дал очень хороший ответ: «Воспевая шестнадцать кругов и следуя четырем регулирующим принципам». Конечно же Шрила Прабхупада принял твой ответ, но признавая тебя будущим лидером его движения, он далее ответил на свой же собственный вопрос: «С помощью организации и разума».

Нет никаких сомнений в том, что Шрила Прабхупада увидел и отметил твой потенциал в те ранние годы. Его Святейшество Тамал Кришна Госвами, который был секретарем Шрилы Прабхупады некоторое время и тоже хорошо его знал, как-то сказал, что Шрила Прабхупада любил двух своих учеников, прямо как своих сыновей. Один из них был Мадхувиша дас, а другой Гирираджа дас.

Но Шрила Прабхупада видел в тебе не только потенциал; он также был свидетелем того, как ты задействовал этот потенциал в самоотверженных и неутомимых попытках помочь ему воплотить его обещание Радха-Расабихари и построить для Них храм. Когда твое выдающееся произведение «Я построю для Вас храм — История Джуху» будет опубликовано, мы все сможем прочесть и узнать полную историю о том, какой ожесточенной была борьба, чтобы построить этот храм. Шрила Прабхупада должным образом подытожил это отметив: «Это было хорошее сражение». И ты, дорогой Махараджа, был задействован в том проекте множеством способов от начала до конца, и настолько интенсивно, что как-то Шрила Прабхупада даже сказал: «Гирираджа это Бомбей, а Бомбей это Гирираджа».

Как же мне посчастливилось был твоим другом!

прасангам аджарам пашам
атманах кавайо видух
са эва садхушу крито
мокша-дварам апавритам

«Каждому, кто обладает знанием, хорошо известно, что привязанность к материальным удовольствиям заковывает духовную душу в кандалы материального рабства. Однако, если у живого существа развивается такая же привязанность к общению с осознавшими себя преданными, перед ним распахиваются врата освобождения».

[Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.25.20]

Когда я сравниваю себя с твоей чистотой, твоей целеустремленностью, твоей строгостью в следовании нашему процессу, и твоей глубокой, прочной и нежной любовью к нашему духовному учителю Шриле Прабхупаде, я вижу как далеко я нахожусь от цели. Но я не унываю потому, что я верю в одно наставление, которое Шрила Прабхупада дал мне в единственном письме, которое он когда-либо мне написал: «Всегда следуй по стопам продвинутых преданных».

Мой дорогой Махараджа, я скажу об этом открыто и недвусмысленно. Пускай же весь мир знает отныне и вовек, что ты являешься «продвинутым преданным» номер один в моей жизни и тем, по чьим стопам я следую. У меня есть стопроцентная уверенность в твоей вере в Шрилу Прабхупаду и его доверии к тебе. Это все, что мне нужно. Если, по какой-либо причине, меня остановят у «жемчужных врат» духовного мира, смотря на меня с недоверием, будто вопрошая: «А ты что здесь делаешь?», — я улыбнусь и отвечу: «Я просто следую по стопам моего хорошего друга Гирираджи Свами, который прошел по этому пути не так давно». Нет сомнений в том, что они проверят свои записи и скажут: «О да, он замолвил за тебя словечко. Добро пожаловать домой!».

Махараджа, мой отец однажды сказал мне, что мне сильно повезет, если мне удастся за всю жизнь обрести одного или двух настоящих друзей. На тот момент я удивился, как же я смогу быть удовлетворен таким незначительным количеством товарищей. Но сейчас я знаю. Дело не столько в количестве, сколько в качестве друзей, которых мы держим близко к сердцу: друзей, которые живут той же любовью к садхане и садхье, практике и цели сознания Кришны. Его Божественная Милость Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати акцентировал этот момент в своих последних наставлениях своим ученикам 23 декабря 1936 года, всего за две недели до того, как он покинул этот мир:

«Если занимаясь санкиртаной ваша целеустремленная преданность продолжает возрастать, тогда все ваши желания будут удовлетворены, и все цели достигнуты. Работая вместе во имя достижения единой цели, мы обретем квалификацию служить Радхарани, изначальному вместилищу любви к Кришне».

Дорогой Махараджа, я с нетерпением жду еще многих лет совместного служения Шриле Прабхупаде с тобой и нашими почтенными духовными братьями и сестрами и всеми собравшимися преданными! Я уверен, что служа желанию Шрилы Прабхупады дать сознание Кришны людям этого мира, мы однажды обретем квалификацию служить ему и обитателям Вриндавана в духовном мире. Дорогой Махараджа, мы смотрим на тебя, чтобы ты указал нам путь!

Перед тем как закончить, я хочу предложить тебе и всем твоим замечательным ученикам самый ценный подарок. Несколько недель подряд, вплоть до этой церемонии, я размышлял над твоими удивительными качествами с целью создания уникальной и подходящей для тебя пранама-мантры. По традиции, у инициирующего духовного учителя есть пранама-мантра, которую его ученики повторяют каждый раз, когда предлагают ему поклоны. Пранама-мантра содержит в себе главные характеристики и достижения духовного учителя, которые подчеркивают его уникальные особенности. Я посоветовался и обсудил это с несколькими твоими старшими учениками, и мы сошлись во мнении относительно нескольких ключевых качеств, которые отличают тебя в твоем служении гуру и Гауранге. Затем я посовещался с Хари Паршадой Прабху, членом Консультативного Комитета ДжиБиСи по Шастрам и мы составили следующую мантру:

нама ом вишну-падайя
кришна-прештхайя бху-тале
прабхупадати-прия-шри
гирираджайя свамине

сувактре шастра-виджнайя
дридха-садхана-салине
радха-расавихарибхьям
бхактебхьяс чатма-дайине

Перевод:

«Я предлагаю свои почтительные поклоны Шриле Гирирадже Свами, который очень дорог Господу Кришне на этой земле, и который принял прибежище у Его лотосных стоп. Его любит Шрила Прабхупада и он является искусным оратором и знатоком шастр. Он устойчив в садхане и отдал свою жизнь служение Радха-Расабихари и преданным».

Вечно следующий по твоим стопам…


Твой слуга,
Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

22 фев 2021 

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=....3707173840886




Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, 

Искренне, с любовью возношу вам свою молитву: чтобы мне всегда быть на вашем поезде милости Vaikuntha Express, который возвращается домой, обратно в духовный мир. На каждой его остановке я буду изо всех сил вдохновлять присоединиться к нам новых пассажиров!

"Что касается твоих вопросов, осведомлены ли духовный учитель и вышестоящий Духовный Учитель о молитвах искренне любящего Их преданного? Вот ответ: ни одна сознательная молитва не напрасна. Без сомнений, все они передаются. Любая молитва, которую вы предлагаете своему духовному учителю и следующему духовному учителю, передается Кришне. Искренние молитвы не напрасны». 

Твой вечный благожелатель, 
А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами
[ письмо Махананде, Лос-Анджелес, 26 апреля 1970 г. ] 

Dearest Srila Prabhupada: 

My sincere prayer offered to you in love, is that I may always be on your train of mercy, the Vaikuntha Express, as it winds its way home, back to the spiritual world. At every stop, I'll do my best to encourage new passengers to join us!

"Regarding your questions, are the spiritual master and the grand Spiritual Master consciously aware of the prayers of a sincere devotee who prays in love to Them? The answer is that no conscious prayers go in vain. They are transmitted positively. Any prayer you offer to your spiritual master and superior spiritual Master is conveyed to Krishna. No sincere prayers go in vain."

Your ever well-wisher, 
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami
[ Letter to Mahananda, Los Angeles, April 26, 1970]

----------


## Махабхарата дас

КРИШНА СЛЫШИТ

Иногда мою джапу кто-то записывает, и я должен очень внимательно повторять. Но на самом деле преданные должны повторять джапу именно так, как будто их будет слушать весь мир, потому что вашу джапу слушает кто-то более значимый, чем целый мир, и это — Кришна. Мы должны понимать, что мы повторяем святое имя перед Кришной, Кришна слышит.

©Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами 
Книга «11 жемчужин. Сборник лекций»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

«УМЕРЕТЬ В БОТИНКАХ» 

Обязанность учеников – помогать своему духовному учителю. Но мы должны замечать, что многие из нас стареют. 
Я иногда чувствую, что у меня как будто двигатель от французского автомобиля «Порше» в корпусе «Лады». Знаете, когда такой мощный двигатель в слабенькой машине, на скорости может лопаться ветровое стекло, могут отваливаться двери, колёса отскакивать в стороны. 
По мере того как мы становимся старше, материальные желания отходят на второй план, но духовные желания – проповедовать, распространять сознание Кришны, помогать Шриле Прабхупаде – становятся всё сильнее. Однако сложность заключается в том, что тело уже не может этого выдержать, оно стареет и разваливается на части. 
Я понимаю, что через некоторое время даже просто путешествовать мне станет очень сложно. Через 40-50 лет активной проповеди скорее всего придётся остановиться на одном месте. Я не могу себе представить, как это возможно, но такова реальность этого мира. 
Конечно, моё личное желание – проповедовать до конца. Как говорят в Америке, «умереть в ботинках», то есть погибнуть на поле боя во время проповеди. 

 Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами 
Книга «11 жемчужин. Сборник лекций», глава «Умереть в ботинках»

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ГЛАВНОЕ НАДО ДЕЛАТЬ В ПЕРВУЮ ОЧЕРЕДЬ 

Чем занимается духовный учитель? Он как бы подталкивает нас на нашем пути развития, потому что Кали-юга знаменита тем, что люди в этот век очень ленивы. Мы ленивы как в материальном плане, так и в духовном. Мы иногда самодовольны. И мы часто оставляем на завтра то, что можем сделать сегодня. 
Конечно, я понимаю, что мы все живём в современном мире и у нас много обязанностей. У нас есть работа, у нас есть счета, которые нужно оплачивать, и почта. И из-за этого давления у нас, как правило, не остаётся времени. Но чем-то необходимо пожертвовать. Либо вы жертвуете своей садханой, либо вы жертвуете своей почтой. 
Если вы начинающий преданный, то, как правило, вы решаете пожертвовать своей духовной практикой, вместо того чтобы сократить свою материальную деятельность. 
И духовный учитель на своём собственном примере показывает всем нам, как можно быть занятым практикой сознания Кришны на протяжении 24-ёх часов. Своим примером он учит, что главное в вашей жизни – это ваша духовная практика. 
Мой отец часто говорил: «Сын, запомни: главное надо делать в первую очередь». Для моего отца это означало, чтобы я выносил мусор из дома каждое утро (смеётся). Но в духовной жизни главным должно быть воспевание святого имени. 

 Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами 
Лекция на Вьяса-пудже, Москва, 07.05.2017

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Обращение Шрилы Гурудева на вьяса-пуджу 2021

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZY8MWbSfVY

----------


## Махабхарата дас

КРИШНА УЖЕ ПОЗАБОТИЛСЯ О НАС 

Одна из моих учениц мне вчера написала: «Жизнь настолько сложная, что я не могу повторять Харе Кришна». Я ответил ей: «Подожди-ка, но ты для того и повторяешь Харе Кришна, чтобы жить стало проще». 
Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: «Я сохраняю всё, что есть у моего преданного, и даю ему то, что ему необходимо». Для того чтобы это произошло, вы должны доказать Кришне, показать Ему, что вы — Его преданный. И тогда, повторяя Харе Кришна мантру, вы молитесь: «Кришна, помоги!» На что Он ответит: «Да! Если ты Мой преданный — Я сейчас же помогу тебе». 
Поможет ли нам Кришна? Проявится ли Он в наших жизнях? Конечно, Он уже это делает. 
«И что, это правда? Если я, такой незначительный, будучи в Екатеринбурге со своими проблемами, обращусь к Нему и скажу: "Кришна, помоги!" — неужели Он вмешается в мою жизнь и проявится в ней?» 
Да Он уже проявился в вашей жизни: Он дал вам эту Харе Кришна маха-мантру, Он привёл вас к преданным и дал общение с ними. Кроме того, вы смогли встретить своего духовного учителя. Таким образом, Кришна уже проявился и позаботился о вас. 
Никогда не будьте подобны той молодой ученице, которая не нашла времени на воспевание, на духовную практику. Всегда помните, что это главное! Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» говорит: «Изначально Я заселил эту землю и Я поведал людям, что если они будут совершать жертвоприношения, то они получат всё — Я лично исполню все их желания». 

© Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами 
Фестиваль «От сердца к сердцу», Екатеринбург, 22.04.2018

----------


## Махабхарата дас

БОГ В ЯЩИКЕ

Улетая со Шри Прахладом из Индии, мы везли с собой два больших стальных ящика, в которых находились прекрасные метровые божества Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Нитьянанды, вырезанные из дерева ним в Экачакре, месте явления Господа Нитьянанды в Бенгалии. 
Шри Прахлад вёз эти Божества для Йагья Пуруши даса и его брахмачари, отвечающих за проповедь в Нижнем Ист-Сайде в Нью-Йорке. 
Мы поставили тяжёлые ящики на ленту конвейера рентгеновского аппарата на досмотре перед вылетом в Сиэтл — место первой остановки нашего турне, и глаза охранника округлились, когда он увидел на экране необычные формы их содержимого. Я съёжился, ожидая долгой проволочки. Но, когда он увидел меня и Шри Прахлада в дхоти и с обритыми головами, он сказал:
— А, это Харе Кришна. Что в ящиках, господа?
К моему удивлению, Шри Прахлад спокойно ответил: 
— Бог. 
Охранник на мгновение замешкался, рассматривая изображения на экране, и сказал:
— Но здесь находится две фигуры. А люди говорят, что есть только один Бог.
Шри Прахлад ответил:
— Да, это так, но Господь имеет множество проявлений, экспансий. Во втором ящике – Его первая экспансия. 
Похоже, для таможенника в этом объяснении был небольшой перебор с философией, но он, несмотря на это, улыбнулся и пропустил нас без дальнейших расспросов. 
Удивлённый его доверием к нам, Шри Прахлад спросил его, когда мы проходили мимо:
— Вы знаете о нашем движении?
— Да, — ответил мужчина. — Я живу в Калвер-сити. Там есть ваш храм. Я ни разу там не был, но как-то попробовал ваши сладости, приготовленные в гхи. Это было очень вкусно!

© Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами 
«Дневник странствующего монаха», том 4, глава 31

----------


## Hare Krishna das

И ещё одна новость, касательно Шрилы Гурудева!

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные!

Все тома аудиокниги Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами ,, Дневник странствующего монаха " можно теперь слушать в свободном доступе, перейдя по ссылке 

http://ids-radio.com/diaries.html

Создан также Телеграмм-канал с этой аудиокнигой

https://t.me/ids_travel_monk_dairy_ru
XMA Header Image
IDS Radio
ids-radio.com

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Урррррраааааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я считаю, что джапу правильно совершать сидя, повторяя с сосредоточенностью?? 
Если во время джапы я стою или хожу вперёд-назад, то не получаю такого результата.
Я приучил себя, если есть возможность, просто садиться и повторять. Не могу сказать, что мне всегда это удаётся. Жизнь странствующего проповедника означает, что моя садхана не всегда такая размеренная, как хотелось бы. Но больше всего я предпочитаю читать джапу сидя, сосредоточившись на святом имени.
Когда я стану совсем старым и не смогу путешествовать, я буду с радостью просто сидеть и повторять. Надеюсь, к тому времени моё сердце очистится достаточно, чтобы я мог сидеть умиротворённым, без материальных желаний. Это был бы самый идеальный момент для ухода из тела.

Е. С. Индрадьюмна Свами
«Дневник странствующего монаха», том 3, глава 5

----------


## Prema

> Я считаю, что джапу правильно совершать сидя, повторяя с сосредоточенностью. 
> Если во время джапы я стою или хожу вперёд-назад, то не получаю такого результата.


Наверное это индивидуально. Я никогда не повторяла сидя, всегда только стоя перед Божествами. При повторении Маха-мантры сосредоточенность не зависит от положения тела. Сосредоточенность на Кришне зависит от привязанности. Когда Кришна нам становится дорог, у нас развивается привязанность к Нему. Привязанность рождает чувства, эмоции, переживания. Переживая экстаз, мы очень сильно и навсегда привязываемся к Кришне, так как в этот момент ощущаем блаженство духовного мира и привлекательность Кришны. Чем сильнее привязанность, тем выше сосредоточенность. А потом эта сосредоточенность на Кришне уже становится постоянной и независимой ни от чего. При повторении Маха-мантры важнее настроение, отношение к Кришне. Поэтому важно постоянно слушать и читать о качествах Кришны, Его играх и деяниях. Это поможет развить привязанность.

Достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны может любой человек, не зависимо от его способностей, в отличие от других видов йоги.
Развивая любовь к Кришне мы достигаем совершенства и у нас сами собой открываются способности о которых даже великие йоги могут только мечтать - это и высшее знание и умение глубоко сосредотачиваться и все хорошие качества и т.д.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_1 августа 2021_ 




“Природа сандалового дерева на этой планете такова: 
среди всего, что охлаждает, он охлаждает очень хорошо. 
Более сандалового дерева охлаждает луна, и больше, 
чем сандаловое дерево и луна, охлаждает общение с садху.”

[источник неизвестен]

чанданам ситалам локе
чанданадапи чандрамах
чандра-чанданайор мадхйе
ситала садху сангатих



___________________

“On this planet, the intrinsic nature of sandalwood is that 
it’s very cooling amongst other refrigerants. 
More cooling than sandalwood is the moon and even more cooling
 than sandalwood and the moon is the association of a sadhu.”

[ source unknown ]

candanam sitalam loke
candanadapi candramah
candra-candanayor madhye
sitala sadhu sangatih



https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid....3707173840886

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Сохранение наших традиций*



"...природа преданного такова, что он всегда соблюдает и защищает Вайшнавский этикет.  
Поддержание Вайшнавского этикета - украшение преданного".

[ Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Антья-лила 4.129 ]


https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid....3707173840886

Maintaining Our Tradition

“It is the characteristic of a devotee to observe and protect the Vaishnava etiquette. 
Maintenance of the Vaishnava etiquette is the ornament of a devotee.”

[ Caitanya Caritamrita: Antya-lila 4, 129 ]

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> _1 августа 2021_ 
> [источник неизвестен]


Это из сборника эпиграмм "Субхашиты" Sanskrit Subhashitas, составленный по изречениям поколений шастри - ученых мудрецов. Конкретный автор, похоже, действительно неизвестен.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Здорово. А есть ссылка на этот сборник ?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОБРАЩЕНИЕ Е.С. Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами 

"Во Вриндаванском исследовательском институте хранятся книги Госвами, которые написаны для нас, для всего мира, более 500 лет назад! Рассыпаются! Мы их ещё не читали! Если кто из вас знает, как сохранить такие книги, как издавать такие книги, дайте мне знать. И мы все вместе сможем сотрудничать для Прабхупады во славу наших ачарьев. 
Существует наука по их сохранению, но я пока не знаю, как это делать. Я хочу сохранить эти знания на 10 тысяч лет. Так что если есть опыт в этой области сохранения или вы хотите помочь в сохранении, дайте мне знать. И мы сможем работать вместе, как команда. 

Лекция «Скрытые Лилы Говиндаджи», 6 августа 2021 г. 

Все предложения отправляйте Раса Расике дасу 
https://vk.com/im?sel=323677452, 
Он перешлёт их секретарю Индрадьюмны Свами. 
Кто знает английский, можно связаться со своими братьями, сестрами в других странах. Возможно, они помогут решить эту проблему сохранения бессмертных священных писаний для всего мира! Нельзя допускать потерю такого сокровища! 
Это обращение касается всех преданных ИСККОН."

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ВАЙШНАВ НИКОГДА НЕ ТЕРЯЕТ ВРЕМЕНИ

Когда мы были пионерами, или бойскаутами, мы выезжали на природу, в лагерь. Нам вожатые прививали один принцип, который мы заучили, как какую-то санскритскую шлоку. Этот принцип был: никогда не встречайте рассвета без карты. 
То есть подразумевалось, что, если мы куда-то отправляемся после рассвета погулять по лесу, нам надо знать, как вернуться. А как мы вернёмся, если у нас нет карты? И тот же самый принцип относится к нам, то же самое в нашей практике преданного служения. 
Наверняка вы заметили, что у вас в жизни есть такие мгновения, когда вы не сильно заняты практикой преданного служения. Бывает такое, что эти мгновения всё увеличиваются и увеличиваются, и потом они могут вообще весь день заполнить.
Шрила Прабхупада говорил так: «Есть свободное время – повторяйте Харе Кришна». 
Один из признаков преданных, находящихся на уровне бхавы, — это то, что они никогда не теряют время зря. Это означает, что, если преданный менее продвинут, он сознательно занимает себя преданным служением. А если он более продвинут, у него такой вкус, что он просто не может не заниматься служением.

©  Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами. 
Лекция, Екатеринбург, 02.05.2015

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ИСТИННОЕ ВОСПЕВАНИЕ 

Я хотел бы ещё раз напомнить вам о том, что наше воспевание маха-мантры должно быть не только в большом количестве, но также хорошего качества. И количество, и качество очень важны. Хорошо, если вы повторяете большое количество кругов и воспеваете их качественно. 
И какое же количество кругов? Чайтанья Махапрабху отвечает на это: «киртанийах сада харих» — всегда воспевайте. 
Вы скажете: 
— Я же не Харидас Тхакур, я не смогу повторять маха-мантру целый день и заканчивать 192 круга за день. 
— Ну хорошо, тогда повторяйте 64 круга. 
— О-о-о… 
— 32. 
— М-м-м… 
— 16. Но не меньше, чем 16 кругов в день. 
И Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к «Бхагаватам» пишет, что это самое главное наставление, которое даёт ученику учитель. Он говорит, что минимум 16. Хорошим признаком является, если вы периодически читаете больше, чем 16 кругов. 
А что же означает качество? На нашей стадии духовного развития для нас качественные круги означает внимательное повторение мантры. Это означает, что вы слушаете мантру. Важно вначале, чтобы вы очень внимательно повторяли каждый звук, каждый слог мантры «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе, Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе». И вы должны делать это в молитвенном умонастроении. Это значит, что в тот момент, когда вы воспеваете, вы не должны разрешать своему уму бродить где-то. 
Джива Госвами перечисляет 10 оскорблений святого имени, но отдельно выделяет невнимательность. Потому что, если вы невнимательны, то вы совершаете и все остальные оскорбления.
Истинное воспевание заключается в том, чтобы не разрешать своему уму отвлекаться. 

© Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами 
Лекция на фестивале «От сердца к сердцу», Екатеринбург, 21.04.2018

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Шрила Прабхупада предлагает удачливому малышу Гаура Шакти печенье. Новый Майяпур, Франция, 1975.

Индрадьюмна Свами любезно прокомментировал это фото:
Эта фотография просто всплыла откуда то. Шрила Прабхупада дает прасад моему сыну Гаура Шакти, в Новом Майяпуре, Франция в 1975 году. Про такую счастливую душу шастра говорит ...
"Остатки пищи, преподнесенной Господу Кришне, именуются маха-прасадом. По если маха-прасад поест преданный, то эти остатки становятся маха-маха-прасадом.
Пыль со стоп преданного, вода, которой омывали стопы преданного, и остатки пищи после преданного — все это обладает огромным могуществом.
Служение этим трем субстанциям позволяет достичь высочайшей цели — экстатической любви к Кришне. Снова и снова все богооткровенные писания провозглашают это.
Поэтому, дорогие преданные, я прошу вас снова и снова: пожалуйста, верьте в них и служите им без колебаний.
Благодаря им человек обретает высшую цель жизни — экстатическую любовь к Кришне. Это величайшая милость Господа Кришны. Доказательством тому сам Калидас."
Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Антья-лила, 16.59-63

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАБЫВАЙ О КРИШНЕ

Ночью я увидел удивительный сон. Мне приснилось, как я и несколько преданных вернулись в храм после тяжёлого дня санкиртаны. Когда мы сидели в комнате для принятия прасада, вбежал преданный и закричал:

— Махараджа! Шрила Прабхупада хочет Вас видеть!

— Что? — удивился я. — Шрила Прабхупада хочет меня видеть?

— Да, — подтвердил он. — Быстрее.

Я зашёл в комнату Его Божественной Милости и предложил поклоны.

Шрила Прабхупада улыбался.

— Хорошая работа, — сказал он. — Что будешь делать дальше?

Я на мгновение задумался.

— Шрила Прабхупада, — сказал я, — если Вы не против, я бы хотел ненадолго съездить во Вриндаван, чтобы зарядиться там духовно.

— Очень хорошая идея, — ответил Шрила Прабхупада. — Я поеду с тобой и покажу тебе настоящий Вриндаван.

Неожиданно все мы оказались во Вриндаване на парикраме вместе со Шрилой Прабхупадой.

— Это Кеши-гхат, где Кришна убил демона Кеши, — улыбаясь, рассказывал Шрила Прабхупада. — А там, наверху, — показал он тростью, — храм Мадана Мохана, основанный Санатаной Госвами. А в той стороне находится Вамши-ват — место, где Кришна играл на флейте, созывая гопи.

Затем сон изменился. Я шёл по берегу Ямуны со своим другом ББ Говинда Махараджем.

— Это была удивительная парикрама, не так ли? — спросил Махараджа.

— Да, — ответил я.

— И что ты будешь делать теперь? — спросил Махараджа.

— Я бы хотел остаться здесь навсегда, — ответил я.

— Это возможно, — улыбнулся Махараджа. — Но, чтобы достичь этого, мы должны проповедовать славу Вриндавана до конца жизни.

И тут я проснулся.

Позже этим утром я искал высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады о снах и нашёл в книге Хаягривы Свами «Дни во Вриндаване» следующее.

* * *
После арати я повторяю свои круги во дворике Радха-Дамодара. Небо начинает светлеть. Иду в комнату Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрута Кирти собирает вещи, а Шрила Прабхупада сидит за своим столом. В комнате больше никого нет. Я предлагаю поклоны.

— Джай! Харе Кришна, — говорит Прабхупада.

— Прошлой ночью я видел удивительный сон, — говорю я.

— О?

— Мне приснился Кришна.

— Это не обычный сон, — говорит он.

— Впервые Кришна приснился мне, — продолжаю я.

— Сны о Кришне и духовном учителе необычны, — отмечает он. — Если духовный учитель даёт во сне наставления, им нужно следовать.

— Всё было как наяву, — говорю я. — Не как в обычном сне. Когда я проснулся, я помнил всё.

— Джай! Когда полностью находишься в сознании Кришны: всегда помнишь о Кришне, действуешь для Кришны, дышишь для Кришны, видишь и слышишь Кришну, касаешься Кришны и ощущаешь Его вкус, чувствуешь Его запах, видишь во сне Кришну... (Кришна — всё для Его преданных) — это и есть сознание Кришны.

— Я никогда не забуду этот сон, — говорю я.

— Да, это благословение Кришны. Никогда не забывай о Кришне.

[Хаягрива Свами, «Дни во Вриндаване: воспоминания о священном городе Индии», глава 5]
* * *

© Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
«Дневник странствующего монаха», том 10, глава 3

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЧЕМ СУРОВЕЕ УРОК, ТЕМ ЛУЧШЕ ОН УСВАИВАЕТСЯ.

Всегда существует опасность впадения в иллюзию. Человеку свойственно ошибаться. Все мы люди и пока что не чистые преданные.

Если Кришна замечает в нас хоть каплю гордости, то Он устраивает так, чтобы мы избавились от неё. Но это происходит не по мановению волшебной палочки.

Есть такое высказывание: «Чем суровее урок, тем лучше он усваивается». Когда преданные ведут себя неподобающим образом, Господь может проучить их своей дандой.

Почему же так жестоко? Потому что только так мы поймём.

Что бы ни случилось с преданным, он должен это принять: «Именно такое средство Кришна решил ко мне применить».

Мы не должны размышлять: «За что мне всё это, Кришна? Почему Ты так со мной поступаешь?!» Может быть, потому, что именно в этом ты больше всего нуждаешься.

Ты не слушаешь наставления, все пытаются тебе намекнуть, а ты продолжаешь заниматься какой-то ерундой и — данда! данда! данда! —получай удар по голове!

Господь милостиво преподаёт урок Своему преданному.

Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7K7K_KI_Ek

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие братья и сёстры, а также все доброжелатели Е.С. Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами!
Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны.  :vanca calpa: 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Вся слава дорогому Шриле Гурудеву!

С большим удовольствием приглашаем вас на празднование Вьяса-пуджи Е.С. Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами!

Каждый год в мае наша духовная семья с нетерпением ждет приближение дня явления нашего возлюбленного Духовного Учителя, чтобы в очередной раз прославить Его многочисленные качества, посвятить Ему свои таланты, возможности и время, и, конечно, подарить подарки!

В этом году мы вновь соберемся нашей большой дружной семьей, позовем друзей и родных и подарим всю свою любовь Гурудеву, насколько это возможно!

Дата: 29 мая, воскресенье
Место: храм на Нагорной, г.Москва, Электролитный проезд 3Г
Время: 12.00 - 17.00

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ТАКСИСТСКАЯ МУДРОСТЬ

В один из дней в Нью-Йорке мы с Гададхара Пандитом пошли по магазинам, чтобы купить звуковую систему для моего фестивального тура в Польше.

Через несколько часов я понял, что мы опаздываем на программу.

— Уже почти пять вечера, — сказал я. — Если мы хотим успеть в храм к вечерней программе, то нужно поспешить. Давай возьмём такси.

Когда мы стояли на углу улицы и пытались поймать такси, я повернулся к Гададхаре и сказал:

— У меня есть несколько вопросов о Нью-Йорке для следующей главы моего дневника. Таксист может оказаться тем самым человеком, которого стоит спросить.

— Идея кажется неплохой, — ответил он, — но я бы не ожидал чего-то большего, нежели описания нескольких туристических достопримечательностей.

Через 20 минут мы были уже готовы сдаться, как вдруг жёлтое такси вырулило из потока машин и с визгом остановилось прямо рядом с нами.
Из окошка выглянул водитель.

— Куда хотите ехать, ребята? — спросил он с сильным нью-йоркским акцентом.

— Вторая Авеню, 26, — попытался перекричать шум проезжающих машин Гададхара.

Мы едва успели сесть, как машина сорвалась с места и влилась в поток. Водитель посмотрел на нас через зеркало заднего вида.

— Никто не хотел брать вас, парни, — сказал он, повернув голову и посмотрев прямо на нас.

— Люди слишком легко выносят другим приговор, — продолжил он. — Мы должны уважать других. Я хочу сказать, что, хотя вы одеты непривычно, это не значит, что вы не можете быть хорошими людьми. Понимаете, о чём я?

— Да, сэр, — ответил я нервно, — но не кажется ли Вам, что лучше смотреть на дорогу?

— Машина сама едет, — рассмеялся он. — Вы только просите поворачивать. Так говорит один из моих коллег. Это высказывание попало в книгу. Как же она называется?

Он отвернулся и стал смотреть на дорогу.

— Ах, да! — сказал он. — «Таксистская Мудрость». Читали?

— Нет, сэр, — ответил я. — Не могу сказать, что читал.

— Вы это не читали? — удивился он. — Это моя любимая книга!

Он помолчал.

— Вы живёте где-то здесь?

— Нет, — ответил я. — Я постоянно езжу. Через пару недель еду в Англию.

— Англия, — сказал он. — Та, что называлась Британией. Когда туда пришли иудеи, они говорили на идиш, и в их языке часто употреблялись окончания -ишь, поэтому они стали называть себя «Бритишь».

Мы с Гададхарой переглянулись.

— Это тоже из той самой книги, — рассмеялся он. — Я приехал сюда 20 лет назад из Пакистана и с самого первого дня работаю таксистом. Я видел, как несколько людей смеялись над вами, когда вы, ребята, стояли на углу улицы. Позвольте мне рассказать вам, в чём беда этого города. Люди слишком материалистичны, вот и всё.

Я решил попробовать получить ответы, которые мне были так необходимы для моего дневника.

— Можно задать вам несколько вопросов? — спросил я.

— Конечно, — ответил он, — но прежде хочу сказать, что знаю вас, ребята. Я видел, как вы пели на улице. Вы хорошо относитесь ко всем. Вы ни над кем не насмехаетесь. А я каждый день вижу плохое. Вот недавно одного парня застрелили прямо перед моей машиной. Что происходит с этим миром?

Он замолчал на мгновение.

— Когда же люди научатся любви и терпению?! — с чувством произнёс он.

Я попытался что-то сказать, но он не дал мне.

— Я вам отвечу, — продолжил он. — Когда люди станут религиозными. Религия — это единственное, что есть общего между нами. Я хочу сказать, что мы все — дети Бога. Разве не так?

Прежде чем я успел ответить, он продолжил:

— Но должен вам признаться, парни, — сказал он, — я не очень хороший мусульманин. Я имею в виду, что не молюсь пять раз в день и нерегулярно хожу в мечеть. Я действительно сожалею об этом.

— Но Вы кажетесь очень благочестивым человеком, — вставил я.

— И иногда я ругаюсь, — перебил он. — Но я обещаю, что не буду этого делать при вас. Однажды мой мулла сказал мне, что Бог даёт и прощает. А мы? Мы берём и забываем.

В этот момент полицейская машина выдавила нас в другой ряд. Наш водитель притормозил и пристроился за ней.

— Почему Вы так поступили? — спросил я.

— Я объясню, мистер, — ответил он, — всегда лучше быть позади полицейской машины. Омар, мой друг, говорит так. Это житейская мудрость, не так ли?

— Очень похоже, — ответил я. — А сейчас я хотел бы спросить…

Он снова перебил.
— Помните, несколько лет назад Талибан взорвал большую статую Будды в Афганистане? — спросил он.

— Да, конечно, помню, — ответил я.

— Я плакал, когда смотрел фотографии, — сказал он. — Люди должны уважать все религии. Все поклоняются одному Богу. Разрушая одного, ты разрушаешь своего собственного. Понимаете, о чём я?

— Да, понимаю, — сказал я. — И я бы хотел, чтобы больше людей…

— Моя философия такова: человек должен делать другим добро, — продолжил он. — И самая большая помощь, которую можно оказать другому человеку, — вдохновлять его следовать его религии. Позвольте, я скажу, в чём причина всех проблем в мире. Хотите узнать?

— Да, сэр, — ответил я, пытаясь сохранять спокойствие. — Хотелось бы узнать.

— Я понял это, сидя за баранкой все эти годы, — сказал он. — Проблема в том, что люди слишком материалистичны. И самое ужасное, что они привносят материализм в религию. Они идут в мечеть, церковь, храм и просят Бога о материальных вещах. Мистер, есть только одно, о чём нужно просить Бога. Вы знаете, что это?

Ошеломлённый его реализациями, я потерял дар речи.

— Служение, — сказал он. — Нужно просить только служения. Мы были созданы Богом для того, чтобы служить Ему. Ни для чего другого. Это наша природа. Если вы поступаете в соответствии со своей природой, то будете счастливы. Правильно?

— Вы попали прямо в точку, — ответил я, размышляя над тем, как его слова перекликаются с определением чистого преданного служения Рупы Госвами.

— Я всё это понял в такси, — сказал он с улыбкой, снова глядя на нас через плечо.

— Смотрите, грузовик! — закричал я.

Он быстро повернулся и ловко увернулся от грузовика.

— Я больше смотрю на то, что происходит вокруг меня, поскольку не беспокоюсь о месте для парковки, — рассмеялся он. — Это тоже из той книги.

Мы какое-то время лавировали в потоке машин, потом он снова заговорил.

— Сегодня в религии царит полная неразбериха, — сказал он. — Люди поклоняются Богу с неправильными мотивами. Поэтому многие уходят из религии. Один из моих лучших друзей, Хафиз, стал атеистом в прошлом году. Я хочу сказать, а что ещё у нас было общего?
Однажды он сказал: «Докажи мне, что Бог существует». Я посадил его на заднее сиденье своей машины и сел вместе с ним. Я сказал ему: «Это вопрос веры, Хафиз». А он возразил: «Я не доверяю вере». Я сказал: «Но ты же веришь, что Атлантический океан не выйдет из берегов, не так ли? Ты же веришь, что звёзды не упадут с неба и не разбомбят Нью-Йорк, правильно? Да, веришь. И знаешь что? Кто-то повелевает всем этим. И этот кто-то — Бог. Ничего не происходит случайно!» Хафиз после этого стал агностиком. Он стал верить что «где-то там есть что-то такое».

Но вы, ребята, всё время помогаете людям стать религиозными. Поэтому вы мне и нравитесь. Вы живёте для других. Я живу для себя, просто вожу такси. Я знаю, что Аллах доволен вами больше, чем мной. Вы поёте для Него и в снег, и в дождь. Я видел вас. И поэтому я взял вас, парни.

— Сэр, — сказал Гададхара, — вот наш храм, вон там.

— О, очень красивый, — сказал он, — просто прекрасный!

Когда мы подъехали к бордюру, водитель повернулся к нам.

— Эй, парни, — сказал он, — за мой счёт. Мне очень понравилась наша беседа.

— Спасибо большое, — сказал я. — Очень мило с вашей стороны.

— Беседа? — прошептал Гададхара, собирая свои вещи. — Вам едва удалось слово вставить.

Водитель выскочил из машины и подбежал к моей дверце. Он с поклоном открыл мне дверь.

— По счётчику 16 баксов, — сказал он. — Но не беспокойтесь. Нью-Йорку нужно больше таких людей, как вы.

Я вышел из машины, он неожиданно подался вперёд и обнял меня, а затем отступил назад.

— У меня к вам только одна просьба, ребята, — сказал он. — Пожалуйста, помолитесь за меня. Хорошо? И достаньте ту книгу, о которой я вам рассказывал.

— Обязательно, — сказал я, когда он сел в такси. — И ты тоже помолись за нас.

— Это то, что и должны делать люди, — ответил он.

По мере того как машина удалялась, его голос становился всё тише и тише. — Предполагается, что религия должна сближать людей, а не разделять их. Мой друг Омар однажды сказал…

Через несколько секунд его такси влилось в поток машин. Пока мы шли к храму, Гададхара смеялся.

— Вам так и не удалось задать свои вопросы, правда? — сказал он.

Я улыбнулся.

— Не имеет значения, — ответил я. — Я и без них узнал о Нью-Йорке даже больше, чем ожидал. Нам удалось найти общий язык с этим таксистом. Он оказался классным парнем.

На следующий день я пошёл и купил книгу. И там нашёл это высказывание:
«Если есть понимание, то есть и любовь. Если понимания нет, то будет только бесконечный поток вопросов». [«Таксистская мудрость», Риза Миккенбург, Кроникал Букс, 1996]

© Шрила Индрадьюмна Свами
«Дневник странствующего монаха», том 9, глава 4

----------

